# Sticky  New Member Introduction Thread



## hankster

We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.

Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.

We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


----------



## Lincsbodger

hi, im steve, in lincolnshire.


----------



## Lincsbodger

oh and ive just got an allotment...................queue Merry Tiller problem


----------



## bser

When you sign up ,put your location city/state .We would like to know what part of the country your from.


----------



## newz7151

Lincsbodger said:


> oh and ive just got an allotment...................queue Merry Tiller problem


That means a piece of land, right? (learned that from watching The Last of the Summer Wine, Tom Owen aka Tom Simonite on the show, is always telling his "associate" Misses Avery that he is working at his allotment, when really he is just chillin in a little shack there)


----------



## meltonhac

*New Member*

Hi,
My name is Ken and I am from Rock Hill, S.C.


----------



## Hobbyguy12

Hello, I am Glenn from NJ, I collect Diecast and race rc , I have a Mini Slider, Stampede, Emaxx, and the best one, an HPI Baja 5B.


----------



## sawmiller65

*repair manual*

Hi, first time on Hobby talk.
I am looking for a repair manual for A 6 HP. Tecumseh HH60 engine. This engine is on A 1979 Troy-Bilt horse model. Any help on this would be greatly apriciated..Sawmiller65


----------



## kennyriach

Hi, first time user of this!!
Would really welcome ideas of ideas for a replacement engine for a 12 hp Briggs in a ride on mower. Thought Honda but hearing not so good stories..


----------



## bser

Welcome to all new members,
Kenny, which 12hp Briggs do you have? If you give us a model # ,type,code we can look up what to repower it with.


----------



## bser

Sawmiller, go to www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## wra122

Hello I am from NE Indiana. I am having trouble finding how to post a question


----------



## wra122

We have a 5HP Briggs engine. Model 130212, Type 3250 01, Code
91101007. My husband took the engine apart and We NEED help in putting it back together. The gears moved from their location. Can ANYONE tell us how to set the gears back? Thanks, Wanda


----------



## older=reliable

*new guy*

hey everybody, darcy here(older=reliable) im a 25 year old farmer with lots of old stuff, *i just find it more reliable*. i work the fields with a 52 allis 2 row, and saw logs with an old homlite xl auto(inherited) im good with al i.c.e's(internal combustion engines) chain saws to tractors, ill help where i can, and hope to use this site frequently. im located in parkhill, ontario, canada

thanks


----------



## older=reliable

try asking a local small engin shop to look at a manual, or try to buy one the gears are set in a spesfic order and place for that engine


----------



## older=reliable

where are you located? i have a 14 hp. brigs from a murray rider that i dont use runs good, just needed the frame for other projects. im in parkhill on. elec starter too no cost to you.


----------



## wra122

Darcy, Where would one look to get a manual on this engine? Thanks!


----------



## wra122

older=reliable said:


> where are you located? i have a 14 hp. brigs from a murray rider that i dont use runs good, just needed the frame for other projects. im in parkhill on. elec starter too no cost to you.


We live in Avilla, Indiana. You have sparked my interest!


----------



## LXGXFJ

Good evening, I'm from Texas and I love to tinker on anything mechanical. Paint and body work is my trade and I like to restore just about anything. I came here looking for help on my dad's old Sears Craftsman Brushwacker. The model number sticker is all but gone so no numbers to help. It does have a 37.7cc engine. I need to find a manual to get an idea of where to find a coil/magneto or other parts. I will try the search tool to locate info, but any help would be appreciated. This brushwacker has got to be 25 years old and I don't know the manufacturer. It's a straight shaft with U-shaped motorcycle type handles and it one bad mammer-jammer (when it ran). Dad passed away and I'm trying to get her going again. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## bser

wra122, when putting an engine back together the cam and the small gear on the crankshaft MUST be alligned. There will be a DOT on the small gear next to only one of the teeth, this MUST line up with the gear tooth on the cam.This tooth will either have a DOT near it or a hole on the top of the cam next to the tooth to be aligned with. Most everything else is pretty straight forward, it's a good idea to take pictures of the engine when your taking it apart for the first time,if possible.


----------



## bser

With a 25yr old sears brushwacher and no model # you are going to have a hard time looking for parts. If you can find one that looks like it on ebay this may help you. Wish I could help you more. We in Mn. will not see our lawns for another month or so.


----------



## johnsonra2

Hi, Bob here, from Taxachusetts, I mean Massachusetts. I am out of money so I have to try and fix things myself now. I think I will be using this site often after I take something apart and can't put it back right. or can't figure out what the problem is and take apart the right things.


----------



## Big T

Hi, I'm big T (Tracy) from Eureka,Ks.


----------



## Big T

Hi,Big T here from Eureka,Ks.


----------



## tjdenis

*Electrical problem with riding mower:*

I have a 13.5HP Craftsman riding mower and when I turn the ignition key, I hear the solenoid click, but the engine does not start.
- I tested the battery and it produces the right voltage
- I cleaned the battery connectors and the cables seem to be in good shape
- I replaced the solenoid (twice)
- I replaced the ignition switch
- I checked the 30 amp fuse and it looks fine
- I visually checked the safety switches (1 under the seat, and 2 others) and they look fine – no sign of damage (although I am not sure how to test them fully without replacing them)
What can the problem be? 

thank you for your help


----------



## hrdware98

there are marks to line up a line and a dot make sure the tappets didn't fall out also, if they did they just slide back in before you install the cam shaft Kevin


----------



## hrdware98

*Hi all From Syracuse NY*

I just joined Hobbytalk a friend told me about it I've worked In small engine repair for a few years Currently went back to school for electronics still like to get my hands dirty when i have time though.Kevin


----------



## Paul Hartranft

HI They call me Pappy. 8 grand kids who like small engines. I was from Lehighton, Pennsylvania untill I moved to Red Cloud, Nebraska in Aug,2006. Got injured at work in 1981 working for a IH Dealer. Did just about everything in shop. Cub Cadet was popular back there, noe JD rules out here. I like tinkering with small engines. Taught a class for 3 young people to interest them in repairing them. (IT WORKED). I am on medical disability so my time in shop is limited. See Ya soon. Pappy


----------



## jack937

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone on this forum. Your advice helped me fix a Poulan Pro String Gas trimmer.:wave:


----------



## RlxdN10sity

*Hey everyone...*

Just posting to say hi. I am an HVAC professional and often have need to repair small engines and other machines outside of my direct scope of knowledge. So I'm here to learn from the pro's and offer any information to other posters that I may have to benefit them.


----------



## bser

Welcome to all new to this site. Hope we can help with any of your questions.


----------



## bser

tjdenis said:


> I have a 13.5HP Craftsman riding mower and when I turn the ignition key, I hear the solenoid click, but the engine does not start.
> - I tested the battery and it produces the right voltage
> - I cleaned the battery connectors and the cables seem to be in good shape
> - I replaced the solenoid (twice)
> - I replaced the ignition switch
> - I checked the 30 amp fuse and it looks fine
> - I visually checked the safety switches (1 under the seat, and 2 others) and they look fine – no sign of damage (although I am not sure how to test them fully without replacing them)
> What can the problem be?
> 
> thank you for your help


Check the ground wire from batt. to frame.You've done everything that I would have done. HTH


----------



## BluesDrummer

*BluesDrummer*

Hi, I'm Jim for sunny Florida.


----------



## no1bbboomr

*Poulan Pro repair*

A huge shout out to Tbound for his advice on how to fix my Poulan Pro lawn blower. Turns out the head bolts were loose and that totally fixed the problem. Man, is it nice to get good advice for a change.


----------



## melusmc

Mel in Phx area, small tool mechanic with no trainin, advice is always welcome!


----------



## HEY BOB

Hello Everyone!


----------



## durwood hunter

Woody in Florida. Looking for help on a Poulan BVM200 that fires but just will not start even on starter fluid. It had no compression so I replaced the ring with no luck on starting. 

Thanks


----------



## golftech

deleted by golftech


----------



## jlcoppen

*Hi evryone*

I am in Indian Rocks Beach, about 20 miles west of Tampa, Florida on the Gulf.
Got several gas driven tools that I havent used in a while (chainsaw, blower, power washer) that wont start.
Before I start taking them apart, would like suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## chale53

I'm Charlie from Corpus christi,tx.


----------



## TJG

*B&S Engine swap*

Hi I have a B&S 11HP model 252707 that broke a rod (not sure why, only 23 years old) anyway I found a B&S 253707. Will they swap out. unfortunately I can't look at the 253707 to compare any help appreciated


----------



## TJG

Hi I'm Tom from central tx I just posted this but not sure it was in the right forum but anyway here it is again. 
I have a B&S 11HP model 252707 that broke a rod (not sure why, only 23 years old) anyway I found a B&S 253707. Will they swap out. unfortunately I can't look at the 253707 to compare any help appreciated oops guess it was right forum so disregard this message


----------



## 57linc

Hi, Im Steve from West Point Utah. I have a Sears Roto spader that im cleaning up. also a newer Sears rear tine Tiller that im looking for some transmission parts for. It has a broken small shaft that the pulley fits on. Very glad to find this forum. been checking everywhere and finally found this. have a good one.


----------



## actionrick

Hi folks,
Just a oldfashion golf coarse mechanic wondering through a site where it seems people enjoy helping other people and having good conversation on subjects they enjoy in there own personal time.
Quite refreshing Thanks actionrick


----------



## bser

TJG said:


> Hi I'm Tom from central tx I just posted this but not sure it was in the right forum but anyway here it is again.
> I have a B&S 11HP model 252707 that broke a rod (not sure why, only 23 years old) anyway I found a B&S 253707. Will they swap out. unfortunately I can't look at the 253707 to compare any help appreciated oops guess it was right forum so disregard this message


Try looking up the two engines on www.partstree.com this is a good ref. website, see if conn. rod has the same part # for each engine. Eat your heart out we got about 6 inches of snow today.We won't be mowing for awhile. Welcome to HT


----------



## petrobelli

*Hello*

Hello. This is Joe from Weymouth (Boston) MA. Looking for help with a Tecumseh 5HP TVS120. I picked up an Ariens mower (free) but it was in pieces...I've gotten it to the point where it starts, runs very low, then quits. The carb / governor linkage was off when I got it - I don't know if it's back on properly. Does anyone have a service manual or a diagram of this carb??


----------



## willie

*2 cycle wt carburator air leak problem*

HI!! My name is Fred. I am a retired carpenter of 54 yrs.,live at Bay City, 
TX. It is about 80 miles sw of Houston. I have been repairing 2 & 4 cycle engines in the past with mostly good results.

[WT Carburator Problem] I overhauled by cleaning & new carb. kit, new air & gas filters, new primer bulb & gas lines. A mixture of air & gas still come out of carb. toward primer bulb. Gas coming from tank filter to carb. is solid gas. 
I went back into carb. & rechecked inlet needle for proper setting. 
Could main nozzle check valve be stuck? If so, how to replace it?
Compression is good.


Thanks, willie


----------



## fredw

*New guy on the block*

Hello Hobbytalk fans! Glad to be on board.
A friend gave me a John Deere mower model 14sb that has been sitting for several years. I removed and cleaned the carb as well as the old nasty gas. A few pulls and the mower started so I naturally mowed the lawn. Since the mower appeared to be in good shape but kind of dirty I sprayed it with engine degreaser and and pressure washed it. Looks almost new now but since then it won't start. Covered all openings with foil before washing so I'm sure no water got into anything. Let it set in the sun a couple of days but still nothing.
Plenty of spark (new plug), new gas and lots of fresh air. Even tried a shot of starting fluid but nothing. Just to make sure I removed and cleaned the carb again but still nothing. All wires are where they are supposed to be and the flywheel key is not sheared. The only thing I can think of is the ignition module mounted on the throttle assembly but no way to check those that I know of. Ordered a Mega fire II (after market) module but hasn't arrived yet.
I'm almost 64 with a ton of knowledge but this one has got me stumped.
Sure could use some help.
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## hammerhead849

hammerhead here, fairmount indiana is where i'm at. quick question about adjusting valves on a techumseh 6hp powerstroke. can i adjust the valves while motor is running? i know it's very messy, tried for last 2 hours to get this gocart going. run's well but will not pick up speed. iv'e tweeked a little bit. used too get it from the start, now just don't want to go.


----------



## hammerhead849

hello. is anyone out there?


----------



## hammerhead849

hello, i'm trying to find out if you can adjust valves on tecumseh 6hp pwrstroke, while it's running? iv'e heard you can but want to be sure.


----------



## rls8836

*New Here*

Hi I'm from North,Louisiana. My name is Lloyd and this is my first post. I've been reading here a little on this Sunday evening and decided I would join up. I have a few projects I am working on and will ask them later.


----------



## crb

*New member intro...and 1st question*

Hi. Antioch, CA here. At home, I'm sort of an unhandy handyman, meaning that I "do" (build, reconfigure, change, repair, whatever) things by trial and error after having first read a number of things (books, online articles) about the task and desired outcome. Sometimes (rarely), things work out perfectly the first shot. Normally, it takes a number of attempts to arrive at a usable outcome, which might...or might not...look very good. Sometimes, after repeated failures, substantial cost and lots of time, I just have to call in someone who knows what the heck he's doing! 

I realize that this is a hobby forum not involving "home repair," so I'm not going to ask a question on drywall techniques or whatever. I do, however, have a question regarding the possible repair of a small electric motor...at least I think it's considered small...a 12 amp AC motor that runs an electric lawn mower. 

The mower is two years old plus a couple of months, just old enough to be out of warranty. Was using it this morning, and after about 5 minutes (running normally, i.e., well), it just stopped. No breakers were popped (power source breaker box), there was still power to the outlet, no breaker popped/fuse blown in the mower, no funny noises just beforehand, no unusual odor (like I was frying something), no sparking/arcing, whatever. Nothing. It simply stopped as though it had been unplugged.

So, where do I start? 

Thanks.


----------



## uncleremus

I'm Woody, Evans,Georgia got a Techumseh Enduro XLC OV 11 HP that wont crank.
Looks like no fire to the spark plug. Could it be the points?


----------



## freemac1834

hi im bob from nanaimo b c canada


----------



## JefferoWV

*Introduction*

Hi i am Jeff Vickery from Longview Texas. I am a retired auto machinist of
18 years. I used to do valve jobs on all kinds of engines from a 2hp. briggs to a 3306 Catapillar. I am 50 yrs. old. I am trying to get a Ariens tiller going again. It has a 4hp. B&S. Iam in need of a repair manual for a model number
100292. Typenumber 0154.02. And the code number is 75121707. Its good to be among others working on the same thing.


----------



## gokartkid

hey my name is jimmy im 14 and i love go carts and other small engines


----------



## loranger

Hi , I`m from Elk Lake , Ontario , Canada . Hobby Talk sounds verry helpfull . I`m glad to be here with all you friendly people . I stumbled upon this sight while looking for info on a " Kohler Courage 20 " engine mounted on my lawn mower . I`ve had it for a couple of years now and I find it hard to start .It cranks and cranks before starting . My neighbor has the same mower , same engine and his starts great . I`m looking for info on how to adjust the valves . Does any one out there have anything on this .Thanks.....loranger


----------



## bser

For all of you who are looking for B/S manual go to www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/manual_and_more/


----------



## buck

HI my name is buck and i just signed as a new member just wanted to tell everyone hey


----------



## buck

i have a craftsman 20hp riding lawn mower it is a 42 inch cut lt 2000 20hp vtwin i need a wiring diagram for the electrical part from the ignition to coil, celoniod and starter so i need the complete wiring diagram if anyone could help me with that i would greatly appreciate that it would be a life saver


----------



## Russ123

*Hi,*

Hi, my name is Russ and I am from Southern California. I just purchased a riding mower with a Tecumseh OV358EA engine. The engine starts fine but does not idle smoothly. It runs at a given throttle setting for awhile, slows down and then the govenor opens the throttle a bit and this cycle repeats continuously. Any thoughts as to what might be the problem? I have taken the carb off and everything looks clean.

Thanks, Russ


----------



## losi_17

Hey i'm Megan my dad owns Stateline R/C in Fremont, IN


----------



## chjohnson622

Hi all my name is Cliff I live in SE Texas, I mess around alittle with small engines that power Mud Motors. I found your forum hoping to find some people who maybe able to help me and hopefully I will be able to help others.


----------



## New Englandah

Hi, everybody!

Finally a useful message board. I'm from central New England and even though I'm fairly young, everyone says I'm old-school thru & thru. I keep and maintain almost everything I've bought with a motor. I drive an 89 Dodge truck that looks and rides new like when I bought it just like my 1990 Toro snowblower. As a carpenter, all my power stuff is old (except the cordless stuff and the nail guns) and use old hand tools a lot.

But I dug up this old chainsaw out of my uncle's barn when he died last year. It started right up and I put it aside for a year. Very unlike me, but I didn't winrterize or maintain it for over a year. Now I find the fuel lines have dried and crumbled. It's a Craftsman model 358.356090 and I have some parts but I need to know how to install the fuel line. Do I need to pull out the tank?

Any help would be very appreciated.

Go Sox!


----------



## nieradpj

*help*

need repair manual or carb setting for a Tecumseh TVM140, which is on my Snapper rear engine. its a new carb and will only run with the choke full on.


----------



## hoptimizer

*Happening site*

Hi Guys, it looks like you have a Happening site here and I am glad to be part of it!
I've got engines and want engines.
So here goes.
Thanks
:wave:


----------



## martdnc

I am trying to find a repair manual for a tecumseh model H35 engine; I am building up a new short block and don't know how to set the timing.


----------



## oldboat586

*Mac 110, Missing "Lo" needle*

Hi gang,
Got a 68 427 corvette totally restored.
Just bought a Western Auto WG4 6 hp boat motor I'm restoring.
But my recent problem is a lost "Lo" speed needle.
Any suggestions on how to get one?

McCullogh Mac 110 Chainsaw

Thanks, Mark


----------



## dale l martin

Hi, my name is Dale Martin, I am from st charles, Mo. I have a stihl chain saw. it starts and runs perfict, and will take about half throttle but when I give it full throttle it dies. any sugestions ??


----------



## holedigger

*fuel lines*

hi i read the other post about fuel lines my ? is what is the line right under the piston there is a niple right their and it looks like a piece of fuel line o i'am from mass and the model #358.356280 craftsman early 80's


----------



## tvdan

hello, my name is Dan, I reside in Palm BAy,FL. I am from PA. originally.:wave:


----------



## cad3damron

*New member needing advice*

Hello and hopefully I can get some advice on purchasing a trimmer/weedeater for our property. We have 10 fenced acres, 5 of which we trim each week, around some 35 trees and 6 flower beds, plus around our home and pond; the remainder 5 acres is board fenced and we trim 3 times per summer. Do you think we need a commercial trimmer or just a regular one, and which are the best brands? I have heard Husgevarna is good, thanks for any advice/tips.


----------



## seareachnorth

*Craftsman WeedEater 32cc Carburetor Issues*

Good evening all
Sorry I took so long in getting started with all this, but I've not used any such WEB Site before.

Rather than bore anyone more than needed, I had a fuel line routing problem with My Weed Eater is a 32CC craftsman model 358.795160; 
Carburetor is by WALBRO 530071403-WT598
Family 1PWES.0324LT:EM .

I had rebuilt the carburetor, but the unit would only run for about 3 seconds. Long to short, I had mis-routed the fuel line from the Purge bulb. I finally discovered the bulb actually draws any air and then fuel through the carburetor. The Bulb does NOT force fuel into the carburetor.

Anyway, I sent up a WORD document to this site with a diagram of the routing I worked up with a mechanical drawing package.

God Bless
Best regards to all
mike arian


----------



## Stromzilla

*New Member*

Hello everyone from Milford, Michigan. Things have been a bit rough around here but many of us are still getting along ok. I have a Homelite XL2 Auto chainsaw and I desparately need some help/advice relative to the chain oiler.


----------



## scaler1

Quincy CA. Repairing some old lawn mowers just got a hold of a Craftsman 2 riding mower haveing trouble with the wiring. Blowing fuse when i turn the key to on postistion. Thanks


----------



## glrudy

I am Gary from In. I have a koehler commander 25 engine in my Poulan Pro lawnmower. It runs great under load BUT it idles up and down. You can stop it by choking about 25% but it has no idle mixture adjustment that I can find. Help


----------



## JRLogan

*Hoping this is where I'm supposed to be*

Yesterday I tried to get a couple of weed trimmers running
to no avail so I searched google looking for solutions.
A thread from this forum came up in the search results.
I joined so I might access:wave: everything that might be here to educate myself about these finicky machines. I hate a machine that will not work & hate it even worse when my attempts to make it work do not work. Thanks. JL


----------



## rototillerguy

Hello, Just found this sit and looks like I will be visiting often. I have an old Graham-Paige Rototiller tractor that I am trying to get running for my garden. (I prefer older equipment, built stronger!) I am currently trying to get a Troy-Bilt Horse rototiller that belongs to a friend running so I can start to break up the garden area. I need some parts for my G-P so it will be a while before I can use it.


----------



## [email protected]

I have a Pulsar Blower. After it starts and I try to increase the revolutions it will go into a stall.

I think I may have dirt in the lines but do not know how to fix the problem.

Jack-Seaford, NY (Long Island)


----------



## stan1954

*Poulan 2150 fuel line routing*

How you all doing? Myname is Stan from Phila.I am trying to replace the fuel lines on a 2150 Poulan.The lines were broke so I don't know the routing of the lines.Theres also a primer to deal with.There are two different size holes in the case to the tank and two different holes on the primer and two ports on the carb.Is one of the hole on the carb just a vent?Any ideas wouldbe appreciated


----------



## Al Fluegeman

Hi. I'm Al from Cincinnati Ohio. 
I am helping to replace an engine in a F725 John Deere lawn mower. Can anyone give me where each wire goes from the snap lock connector of a new Kawasaki FD731V verticle shaft engine. If so start with the largest wire and go clock wise around the connector. Thanks.


----------



## chipper

*ISO Trim All B&S engine model info*

Hi,

Chip from DC here. Newbie. 

I'm searching for model info for the B&S engine on my ancient Trim All KS-19 edger.

I have one exactly like one of the ones I saw on the site (Scruffdawg37), except that the blower housing -- the cover that has the ratcheting pull cord on it -- has been replaced. Unfortunately, the engine information was stamped on that cover. I now need to get a manual so I can service mine, and I need to know the type number. (I'm looking for oil reservoir capacity and the gap setting.)

The engine is a series model 60100-60199 or 61100-61199; there are numbers that follow that serial number; could someone let me know what they are? I'd consider it a huge favor.

FWIW, my family bought our edger when I was a teenager, which was 45 years ago.... I've used it every summer since!

Thanks very much.

Chipper


----------



## junior77

*Lawn Mower wont start*

My mower was running. I turned it off. Went to start it again, heard a pop and then nothing would happen. My battery seems to be OK. I pulled the spark plug and it is black (looks burnt) on the end. Is this a good sign that my spark plug is shot? Could there be something else that comes to mind?

thanks for your help.

Junior.

Cincinnati, OH


----------



## Hatman117

Hi my name is Randy I live in central Texas. I am in construction I'm 52 yrs, I like bowhunting ,camping,and video games. I have a 6.75 hp Tecumseh engine on a craftsman weeder edger. I can prime it and it will run for a few seconds. I can keep it running with starter fluid but it stops when I quit. I don't want to waste an arrow on it. I'm better with vehicles than small engines . Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks Randy


----------



## Forklift

*New guy - Pittsburgh Pa*

Hi,
I'm Jerry from the Pittsburgh Pa area - I picked the name because I work on forklifts - I also do golf carts both gas and electric 

I have a weedeater blower with a walbro carb. It runs on starting fluid or if you put gas into the carb. it gets fuel to the carb but none through it. I took it apart and soaked it in carb cleaner and sprayed it all out before reassembly. I still have the same problem. The diaphram looks good. any ideas?? Please help


----------



## bluebandit

Hi, Ed here. I am looking for a repair manual for a Techmseh TVS115. I need to replace the botton oil seal on my mower. Thanks.


----------



## Wallers

*Model 61 Husqvarna*

First of all I would like to say hi (this is my forst time submitting to the forum) to all, and thanks in advance for all the help.

Now, on to my problem. I have a Model 61 Husqvarna chainsaw. The saw starts and runs good for about 15 minutes and then it will just die. It will start back up but the performance is terrible and it stalls out after a few seconds. I have cleaned out the exhaust, replaced the fuel filter, spark plug, and put new gas in. None of these fixed the problem.

I was reading in the forum where the compression could be an issue but I don’t what the specs are for the compression test. I am assuming that the test has to be done twice, when the motor is cold and when the motor is hot? 

Are there any other areas that I should look at?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, the saw still has lots of life and I would hate to get rid of it.


Scott


----------



## LAWROO1

*Lawrence Root*

Hi I'm Larry
I found this site to find out how to route the gas lines on my 410R tiller.
They were dried up and leaking. My brother-in-law had tried to fix it and may have routed the lines wrong. I also found out that the diapharm is
damaged. 
I am from the NE in Utica,NY
Happy to find aplace to get info. Thanks


----------



## andybcumming112

hello everyone i look forward to answering and hearing from everyone


----------



## djfresh

hi Im david from north GA


----------



## djfresh

looking for manual for my tecumseh 17 hp ohv170 engine, mainly the wiring diagram.


----------



## STIENER S16

*Stiener S16*

Just Joined Iam From Rittman Ohio


----------



## STIENER S16

Can Any One Help Me I Have A 1979 Stiener Tractionmaster S16 One Of The First Ones Ever Made. It Has A Kohler K341s 16hp Motor On It. I Recently Got It Out Of Storage [havent Ran It In About 3 Years] I Have No Spark At Plug Or Points.i Bought A New Coil And Still Nothing Does Anyone Have Any Sugestions On What I Can Check Next


----------



## New School

*Hello Everyone*

Hello everyone I need big help with a mower that I inherited. Im sure there are some small engine experts here that can help a newbie to lawn mower repair. Thanks a lot. God Bless.


----------



## bluegrass

Hello everyone, I am from Myrtle Beach aria of S.C. my name is McRoy Gardner, and I am in the auto industry and have been for 40 years. I have always tinkered on small engines, I don't mean I quallify as a mechanic, just love to tinker with them, I can pretty well make and keepem running not, into rebuilding, just never did.
Thanks for the welcome, I am glad I stumbled onto your site.

Thanks again,


McRoy


----------



## aneato

*Hi Everyone,*

Small engine advice needed.


----------



## bser

Stiener, seeing that it's a 1979 it probably has pts and cond.Did you check or replace them? Pts should be set at .020


----------



## bser

Aneato, What is your question?


----------



## bser

Rototillerguy- try e-rototiller.com and also type Graham- Paige on to Google


----------



## bser

NEW GUYS- your questions may be answered quicker if you post your help questions in general discussion or 4 cycle discussion ,not in new thread. FYI


----------



## bser

CHIPPER- generally the oil capacity for B/S engines less than 6hp is 20 oz, as for the pts gap it's .020 gap


----------



## bser

Al Fluegeman said:


> Hi. I'm Al from Cincinnati Ohio.
> I am helping to replace an engine in a F725 John Deere lawn mower. Can anyone give me where each wire goes from the snap lock connector of a new Kawasaki FD731V verticle shaft engine. If so start with the largest wire and go clock wise around the connector. Thanks.


You may have to go to a JD dealer or try a Kaw dealer, to answer that question.


----------



## bser

buck said:


> i have a craftsman 20hp riding lawn mower it is a 42 inch cut lt 2000 20hp vtwin i need a wiring diagram for the electrical part from the ignition to coil, celoniod and starter so i need the complete wiring diagram if anyone could help me with that i would greatly appreciate that it would be a life saver


Try Sears.com, PARTS, type in model #, they may have a wiring dia.
Most of the time you just have to figure it out,look on the ign switch for what each post is for ,example S is for Starter, L is for Lights, M is for Magneto,B is for Battery, G is for Ground,etc.


----------



## bser

Russ123 said:


> Hi, my name is Russ and I am from Southern California. I just purchased a riding mower with a Tecumseh OV358EA engine. The engine starts fine but does not idle smoothly. It runs at a given throttle setting for awhile, slows down and then the governor opens the throttle a bit and this cycle repeats continuously. Any thoughts as to what might be the problem? I have taken the carb off and everything looks clean.
> 
> Thanks, Russ


Try using a twitting tie, take off part of the end and use that wire in all the small holes in the idle circuit of carb. Sounds as if there is some dirt in circuit, you probably can't see just by looking at it.


----------



## wulz59

*Tecumseh engine*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hi, I'm wulz from Texas, I am trying to bring a chipper/shredder back to life. It was left by the prior owner on a piece of property my son purchased. It has a 8.5 hp Tecumseh engine. Oil looks good and the plug is fine. However, when you put gas in the tank it begins to run out the carburetor. What's the problem? I am trying to determine if it is worthwhile to fix. I looked at sites that tell you how to rebuild the carburetor but that scares the bejammers out of me. Anybody have ideas or suggestions. Tks


----------



## Watauga

*Just Joined*

Hello, I'm in Maryland.

Looking forward to some help with a 24cc Craftsman engine. Will post to that forum.


----------



## kidmechanic

Greetings from Oxford, Ohio!

My name is James, I am the webmaster at TheMotorModder.com.
I love to work on small engines, whether that entails repair, overhauling, restoring them, or watching them run on the barn floor. I mainly work on older engines, since they are of the highest quality and since they run for an eternity. If you want to see my stuff, go to my website or you could go to my YouTube Channel. My username on YouTube is radicalnegative1.

I hope that I can maybe help some of you guys here in these forums later on.

Thanks,
James


----------



## kluman

*Intro*

I'm from El Dorado, Ks I have been having some problems with my 32 cc Craftman brushwacker


----------



## bser

wulz59 said:


> Hi, I'm wulz from Texas, I am trying to bring a chipper/shredder back to life. It was left by the prior owner on a piece of property my son purchased. It has a 8.5 hp Tecumseh engine. Oil looks good and the plug is fine. However, when you put gas in the tank it begins to run out the carburetor. What's the problem? I am trying to determine if it is worthwhile to fix. I looked at sites that tell you how to rebuild the carburetor but that scares the bejammers out of me. Anybody have ideas or suggestions. Tks


Take off the carb. bowl and check the float, take it off and shack it next to your ear and see if you hear liquid inside float, if you do replace float,if not then replace needle and seat.HTH


----------



## wscott

Hello one and all.Recently joined and enjoying every visit.Thanks to all who have helped unknowingly.Scotty


----------



## wscott

Hello again.Having problems I.D.ing tecumseh-sears engine.143 660012 6105E.Any info would be greatly appreciated.Thanks in advance.


----------



## 59ddtom

*Ariens Model 1128 frozen wheel to axle*

I have a 5 year old Ariens snowblower. The right wheel is frozen to the axle shaft despite have the pin in the location to allow for free wheeling. I am looking for advice on how to free the wheel from the axle shaft. I can not find any exploded views of the axle, gearing, etc. I am fully capable of handling this repair but I can't figure out the best way to approach this. I have torches, all kinds of pullers, etc. 

Sorry if this post is in the wrong place. 

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## JEFFDUBE

Hi,

I'm a professional RC Drag Racer...is the hobby still alive?

Jeff


----------



## fixitman260

*small engine repairs*

Hello, I am new at this sight and am trying to find an online source for a free briggs and stratton repair manual covering the 400000 series models of v twin engines. If anyone has a good lead I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks fixitman260


----------



## Markivorytower

*Craftsman 32cc weedwacker*

Hi ... first time here. 
I should have bought a better weedwacker. 
Basic problem... Fingers too big, parts too small.
Ive tested everything, replaced fuel lines etc.
If I prime the plug it runs for 5 sec, so it is the carborator.
What do I l do now? Replace /rebuild? Mark


----------



## rickrock

*stihl leaf blower*

Hi, I am rick from apple valley, mn. 1st time user .Looking for some info on installing a carb kit and adjusting it on a stihl sh 85 leaf blower, 2004 model.


----------



## rlebar133

*New Member*

 Hi, first time on Hobby talk, my name is Rick I live in central Vermont I was out tilling this pass weekend and broke a rod, I have a 1971 Troy-Bilt horse model, it has a 6 HP Tecumseh HH60 engine. I am looking for a repair manual and best place to buy parts. 
Any help on this would be greatly apriciated.


----------



## mike92998

*Amateur Motor Repair*

Hello,

I am new to small engine repairs and I'm starting on a B&S engine model 92902. I've stripped the whole engine down but I cant get the blade seperated from the motor. I'll try the heat, lub, tap method. I'm very excited about this new toy I get to take apart and put back together.

Bye for now,

Mike


----------



## rlebar133

1st try removing carb. bowl, inside maybe gummed up and float stuck to bottom of bowl
clean w/ carb. cleaner, check inlet needle and seat for varnish (a product left behind from old gasoline) use stabilzer in your fuel, it will help


----------



## rlebar133

wulz59 said:


> Hi, I'm wulz from Texas, I am trying to bring a chipper/shredder back to life. It was left by the prior owner on a piece of property my son purchased. It has a 8.5 hp Tecumseh engine. Oil looks good and the plug is fine. However, when you put gas in the tank it begins to run out the carburetor. What's the problem? I am trying to determine if it is worthwhile to fix. I looked at sites that tell you how to rebuild the carburetor but that scares the bejammers out of me. Anybody have ideas or suggestions. Tks


1st try removing carb. bowl, inside maybe gummed up and float stuck to bottom of bowl
clean w/ carb. cleaner, check inlet needle and seat for varnish (a product left behind from old gasoline) use stabilzer in your fuel, it will help


----------



## bobarvid

*new to group*

Hi,
I'm new to the group and not really computer savvy.
What I'm looking for is torque specs and bolt pattern tightening for the head of a HH120-120045 C Techumseh motor.
I am attempting to replace a bent valve and want information before I start this job.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## cajun

Hi all. I'm in Idaho. Have always had a fasination with small engines. I have a collection of mowers and tillers. I have 1 mower that I can't seem to get the B&S numbers to bring up any info. Maybe someone can help. Thanks.


----------



## nicom

I have a 10 Hp Tecumseh Engine HM100 on a Yard Machine shredder/chipper that I am trying to get running. I am looking for a PDF version of the engine manual as well as suggestions for rebuilding the carb. So far, I have replaced the needle valve and seat, bowl oring, float, gasket between carb and intake (seems to be thicker). Initially, I had a carb that flooded, and may still to some degree, however I have it running but it will not idle at a consistent RPM. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech

nicom said:


> I am looking for a PDF version of the engine manual


Hi Kelly and welcome to Hobbytalk, You can find a link in the sticky thread in the 4-cycle section on this site to a service manual for your engine, in pdf format. :thumbsup:


----------



## retiredguy9

Hello; I'm John or retiredguy9, I just joined this evening. Being retired is great and I hope to squeeze plenty of living in. I have too many hobbies, one is helping neighbors. That one I like to hang on to but believe me they can need many different kinds of help. I'm not that great at some of the stuff I do help them with but always willing to try new things. Hope to talk to as many as I can. I might even know something  ...


----------



## mchenney

*tecumseh lev 90-120*

Need to know how to reconnect carb linkage for tecumseh lev 90-120 engine on Toro lawn mower.

Thanks


----------



## Darian R.

Hello everyone my name is Darian R. from charlotte north carolina.


----------



## Darian R.

having a problem with my 4 cycle weed eater. It cranks up but whenever I go to give it gas trim something it seems as if it loses all power and cuts off. What should I do or check out first..


----------



## rcaponeg

Thank you


----------



## JEJ

New guy here. Retired USMC and 15 years with Micheline Tire as A trouble shooter (read electrical/mechanical.all trades). Like reading about problems and repairs. Also spent 2 years as auto mechanic in the years before when you could physically see problem areas. Forgot Beaufort, SC


----------



## carmju00

Hello:
This is my first time in Hobby Talk.I need some information on how to repair the start rope in a craftman Weedwacker 358.795800.
Regards,Juan


----------



## rotti1968

hi all im a certified tech for honda,stihl,wacker,kawasaki,and many others. im here with hopes i can help some of you with your engine issues.


----------



## jamajaza

*First Timer*

Hello everybody,
Have read many threads but have never had the need to ask for help until now. Not that I am that good but just don't do that much on my own. My problem is I have a Craftsman 4-cycle weed eater Model No. 358.796121 that the clutch is not engaging. How do you remove the clutch and pull rope?


----------



## finch

*gokart motor*

any one have a diragram for a ohh60 71131d for the carb hook up governer spring and the other thing


----------



## Mr . P

*old lawn boy engine recoil and not getting gas.*

I have an old lawn boy that need it pull starter recoil rewored with a klonger ripcord, also it will not start due to it niot getting gas or very old gas in the caruburetor. Please anybodys advise is wecome.


----------



## MJOLNIR

Hello all, I found this site googling Tecumseh H60 service manual, I have 2 "Pioneers of America" rototillers. These things were built stout and simple, you could fabricate most parts with a vise, hammer, and torch... if you had to.
Anyway I am from Deer Park Wa., and think the site is great! I'll be back soon!
Thanks everyone


----------



## Jimtroybuilt

*First Time Post*

Hi all, Just found this site and it sounds interesting. I'm in Tennessee and looking to get the garden going this Spring but the tiller isn't cooperating.


----------



## dufff111

*new here*

Hi all, Fred here new to this site from walpole, mass
was wondering how to get a manual for a 6 horse tecumseh model #hmxl70 code# 132501 serial# 7009d The problem I am having is it will only run with the choke half way closed any ideas? email is thanks for any help. Fred


----------



## Pianoman1954

I have a Toro 20018 6.5hp, and it needs a new battery. I noticed that 30YearTech mentioned on a HobbyTalk reply that you could possibly use an APC battery of the same voltage and a/h (UB1234). Being a full time musician all my life, I have learned to be resoucefull, and to cross reference parts for most of my electronic gear and vehicles. Although th UB1234 is taller, and has the terminals on the top, I could do a little retrofitting to my Toro to make it fit. Will this battery work OK for me to start my Toro, and if so, will the original "wall wart" Toro charger I have still work for this battery to?

Thanks!

Gary (Pianoman1954)

Akron, Ohio


----------



## scope10

*Tecumseh carburetor / 6HP Lawn Boy mower*

I just rebuilt the Tecumseh carburetor on my mower. I canb't seem to keep it running. It starts after priming but will only run (roughly) at low speed. When I throttle up it dies.
The float was not precisely "level". Could this be the culprit? Please advise.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## MAXTHOR

Hi: I'm Richard ...orlando Fl.


----------



## msalamaca

I'm mark from Rochester NY and I love chainsaws!


----------



## msalamaca

But I hate weed wackers! Anyone know where I can find factory specs for a WALBRO 530071403-WT598 carb?


----------



## SMITTYX5

i'm from Ellenwood, Ga


----------



## tle893

Hi,
My name is Le of Virginia Beach, Virginia.
My Toro 6.5 HP GTS lawn mower does not start regardless of whatever I have done to it.
The spark plug is brand new and checked to have spark; I have also removed the carburator and cleaned it thoroughly; The kill switch is operating fine.
The mower was working fine until my son tried to cut thru thick wet grass a few weeks ago, the unit stalled and I have never be able to make it go.
Please help. Thanks.


----------



## grenmch

*new member*

HI, very excited about joining hobbytalk. I have already received some valuable info on small engine repair. Looking forward to using the help of hobbytalk members.


----------



## coltzfan1963

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I can use some help with a craftsman mower. It has an "eager one" 6.75 hp and wont start anymore. I suspect trouble with the cheapo series 7 carb. I have no documentation for the mower but if y'all have some pdf manuals to share that would help.

Thanks


----------



## wingrider88

*New Member*

Hi,

Just joined and wanted to say Thanks for those who participate and help solve problems.


----------



## otisburns

Hello, My name is Otis, and I am a full time pastor and a part time hobbiest, My latest hobby is lawn mower repair. This hobby was forged from nescessity. At this point Iam stuck. Iam repairing a weedeater 12.5 b&s mower with power failure. I charged the battery, replaced the fuse, Check the wireing, still not a sound, no lights. Could it be the switch or the starter or what? some one help me please, God be Praise


----------



## absurdespair

*hello*

hello community:freak:


----------



## jonc

*20 hp B&S Vanguard twin cylinder stator*

My knowledge on the electrical systems for small engines is quite limited. The stator is located under the flywheel. I checked the two yellow wires coming from the stator and they show continuity. Just like a dead short
Is that common?


----------



## phillipw

look forward in helping inany way and i will need help too!


----------



## fyfee

I'm Fyfee from the pacific northwest. I do mechanical sewing machine repair as a hobby. I find I need to learn about small electrical motor maintenance and repair. Right now I need to know how to check and replace brushes in the motor of a vintage Bernina.

Fyfee


----------



## Peteg

*New Member*

Hi, I am Pete from Greenville, NC and this is my first post since joining this forum. I came here looking for information on fuel line routing for my Ryobi 790R. My fuel lines dry rotted after a few years of storage. I replaced all lines and primer bulb with parts from Lowes but can't get it to run unless I pump the primer bulb continuously. I ordered a gasket set for the Zama carb and cleaned it with carb cleaner and air pressure but it still will not run unless I keep pumping the bulb. I may have installed the fuel lines incorrectly. If anyone could lead me to a picture of the fuel line routing I would appreciate it.


----------



## rpcorn

I glad to be a member I worked on small engines about 30 years ago and have forgotten a lot i hope you guys can help me and also hope I can help you guys as well


----------



## nkgoudge

*Techumseh Govenor and Carb Schematics.*

Hi My name is Nicole and I am from Nova Scotia, Canada.

My husband an I are trying to fix an old 12 hp, Techumseh lawn mower. We bought a new carborator but can't see where to hook up the govenor.

Anyone able to help us out with this one?

Thanks very much!


----------



## nkgoudge

*Also if it helps RE: Techumseh govenor and carborator.*

Nicole again,

I also have info:

Model # 136674502

Serial # 157179 A

Thank you,

Nicole


----------



## v1shank

*v1shank*

Hello; I'm Harry from Kyle, Texas (Just outside of Austin). I purchased an MTD 5.5 chipper/shredder used with a 205cc/5.5 tecumseh engine, the two governor link springs are there but there is nothing connected to the carb throttle lever on top of the carb or the top of the governor arm, just the sring on the bottom of the governor arm, it's an OHH55 engine with a series 6 carb. Does anyone have a photo of the carb installed with all the linkage to governor arm and carb? :wave:


----------



## Ted Lidiak

Hello folks, My name is Ted Lidiak from Houston, Texas. I'm in need of a shaft, pullley and guide for an old Trim Line gas edger by K&S out of Ft. Worth, Texas. K&S is not in production anymore. Help!!! 713 453-6121


----------



## mtbfalcon

*Ryobi 725r keeps dying?*

My name is Mitch, from Lawrenceville, Georgia. I have a Ryobi 725r weedeater that I can get started in choke, but when I turn the choke off it just putters out and quits. Any ideas that I should try to get this thing running again?


----------



## Wolfie59

hi
Frank from PA 
I hope to find this site useful


----------



## firefighter27

hi im bobby from Quaker street ny i need help with and tecumeseh h35 a pdf manul and carb setings would be nice with the point gaps thank you all and gland i joined the forum


----------



## hcthegreat

what should the point/condenser gap be for an older Briggs engine; around 4 hp.
Thanks,hcthegreat


----------



## bpjjmiles

*Pat*

Hello from Wisconsin


----------



## bpjjmiles

I Have a gas powered drill, I am looking for a carburater or just gaskets


----------



## cregar

Hi am craig and I live in contoocook nh I am in need of help I got a husquvana lawn tractor model yth2448. just did a spring service oil plugs nnew battery air put new starter on and a new solenoid. now it wont start or click or anything. if I jump the soleniod it turns over other wise no power any wear except battery cable


----------



## cregar

any body with any info would be very helpful also can any tell me how to test soleniods i know there is a proceedure but just dont remember thanks


----------



## MMCMretired

Hi, I'm Jon from CT. Retired Navy. New at this kind of thing


----------



## 2hawk

hello to all from n. ala.


----------



## stunttunneler

Hello

Welcome to Hobbytalk, and long live the hamster, er...

LONG live the HANKster!

Yay!


----------



## Sohumguy

*Just sayin' Hi.*

Hi I'm Gary live in No. Cal, So. humboldt county.Just bought a used chipper in need of repair. looking forward to talking to some of you people.


----------



## mjc1279

i am michael from indiana


----------



## [email protected]

H: I am Marlyn from Victorville, Ca. I have a lawn mower with a tecumseh 6.5 HP model #OVRM-120 engine. It broke the camshaft and inside I found what I thought was a crank thrust washer. Could you send me a internal parts diagram? This half washer I found is about one-quarter inch thick. Thank you..


----------



## talk2ulater

*Hello to all, I'm a newbie*

I have a problem that I am hoping someone out there can help me with.
I cannot find the manual for my mower. I need to get a new spark plug. The plug in it now is some obscure make, of which I cannot find (Laser #40504).

The mower is a Murray 20 3.5 HP model #20213X30A
Vantage
Tecumseh model TVS90 43711L

Help would be most appreciated.


----------



## wink

*New Here*

I am Wink

I found this sight looking for info on a Briggs & Stratton that I may 
re ring.Thought I had got a deal on a ridding mower and afraid it has more trouble than I thought.It had a stopped up gas line.Fixed that and seems to have a lot of blow by.Not sure if rings stuck from sitting or what yet.It had not been run that much blades and belts look new.So not from wear.
I am a retired old guy so lots of time to piddle on junk.

Thanks Wink


----------



## Ash

*Briggs and stratton govener springs*

Need help could anyone send me a picture of there govner springs on your mower so i know wher they go?

Send to ashley.sheppard2
@google.com


----------



## kevin smith

kevin smith,47yrs old.computer rookie wanting better performance from my leafblower.first forum participant,very slow.


----------



## cleverlever

Greetings

I go by the handle of Clever Lever which is the name of the variable valve event mechanism I designed in the 1980's. There is considerable info obtainable on this subject searching my legal name Corliss Burandt.

Not real computer literate but with a little help I might be able to put up some pictures.

Also designed the RVS FLO street rod with the intake and exhaust ports reversed.


----------



## checkmate1996

Hi! Posting my first post! Inherited several gas trimmers and trying my hand at repair! From Columbus, Ohio...


----------



## MikeHouston

check out the 'sticky' at the very beginning of the threads...I think its under helpful links...there is a link to a downloadable manual like you are looking for...


----------



## TheTrader

Hi Everyone!

My name is Daniel, I am from Moncton, NB, Canada.

I joined this site for the 4-cycle small engine repair section, as through all my googleing, this site kept poping up!

my engine is a Toro GTS 6.5 HP, having some start-up issues... I found an old thread from 2007 which was the same problem as mine, so instead of start a new thread, I made a post in it!

Hopefully I can get some help for my motor here, and maby even provide some help on other issues!


----------



## PeteW

*PeteW from Virginia Beach, Virginia*

Hello all,
I'm Pete and I live in Virginia Beach, VA. I wondering if someone can help me with a problem. I have with a Briggs and Stratton Lawn mower engine Model 12H802 Type 0658-01. I have a loose spring and I can't figure out where it goes. I believe it connects the throttle and the choke, but I really have no idea what I'm talking about. Hahaha Obviously I need help. I've search online for a repair manual with no luck. I think I just need a picture. Can't find one.:freak: The lawn mower will start but will not keep running unless I force the choke, err... closed Can a guy gets help here? :thumbsup: The loose spring has a closed oblong loop at one end of a straight piece ending in a coiled end with a round loop. In the parts manual it has a diagram number of 217 and is on page 3 with the choke assembly. Just does not show how it all connects.


----------



## junkguru

*McCullah chainsaw*

Have a CMC.#35A, wonder what it is worth? Runs ,well used.:wave::wave:


----------



## junkguru

*McCullah chainsaw*

Have a CMC.#35A, wonder what it is worth? Runs ,well used.:wave::wave:


----------



## ducerman

*New Member*

Hello!

I ran across this forum while researching a problem I have with a B&S lawn mower engine ( similar to PeteW's) . I will post my question/problem in the small engine repair section.

Regards,
Ron, from Monroe, CT.


----------



## Paul B

Hell all, I am Paul B and I live in the wonderful state of Texas. In a town named Paris, about 120 miles northeast of Dallas. I love working on small engine, just not a good trouble shooter. I am here to learn more just to be able to repair my own. I also like buying and reparing and then reselling. Any and all help will be very much appreciated. Thanks for all help in advanced.

Paul B


----------



## jeffhubbs421

have a blower problem


----------



## house412

*Brand New*

Hi Guys,

I'm from Nebraska. I've never worked on engines before, but would like to learn so I can teach my boys. Where would be a good place to start?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## marloyd

Hi,I'm from Michigan and have inherited a old craftsman chain saw model #358.356090.I need to know how to preset the carb needles .need help.thank you


----------



## wilsorp3

*wilsorp3*

:wave: Working on an old 410 tiller trying to replace gas lines, need diagram, would greatly appreciate any help in routing. From south Texas, time to work on the garden.


all the best
wilsorp3


----------



## daddymac319

Hi, My name is Lester (nickname=Mac). I live near Richlands, NC. I am a retired IBM service tech of 36 years. I do woodworking and yard work and travel in a recently acquired motorhome.


----------



## elockcid

Hello, I'm Dick in central Wisconsin, retired but still work when requested.
My Tecumseh TVS 115, lawn mower engine, fires but then quickly dies. Acts like it uses all the primed gas and then dies. The carburetor has gas in the bowl, enough, I"m not sure! I could use some suggestions.
Thanks,
Dick

I wedged the governor lever at mid position, and the thing ran. The screwdriver fell out and it kept running! It's been starting real well all day.


----------



## Richard Brown

*Hello*

Helllo every one .

I am an older guy that used to repair my lawnmower motorcycle cars etc all of the time but it has been awhile since doing that. I still have an old 1976 Kawkasaki that I maintain and an old 78 GMC pickup. I like working on engines still but I am into computers more now and fix things when I have the time lol.

I just joined up today as I was in the progress of fixing an old lawn mower B&S model 95902 type 3107 01-95061651 but thought I would see if I could find a manual first.

Richard know by others as whiskers.


----------



## GOLDEN BEAR

*Hello*

Hi Everyone.I'm from northern Wisconsin. Been having more free time to do hobbies. This site has helped me with my troybilt horse tiller. I just ran into a Wisconsin BKND motor on a Gilson motar mixer. It needs repair. The spark plug hole has damaged threads and the piston does not stroke far when turned over. There is a sharp click on each rotation. (The connecting rod not connecting anymore) Is ther any parts for these motors anywhere? Any info about these motors would be appreciated. I'm going to pull the motor and start disassembling it soon.


----------



## cardoug

Hi this is Carol from Wisconsin. I'm trying to find a manual for a Ariens tiller model 100292 for my husband.


----------



## delzinga1

*need repair manuel*

My name is Doug and I enjoy doing things myself,like mower repair. I need a repair manuel for a Tecumseh lev120 engine.


----------



## delzinga1

If anyone can send me the manual I would appreciate it.


----------



## delzinga1

My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Deathrite

Howdy all.
I work for a small family owned small engine repair shop. We also sell mowers, engines and parts. I might not have the most experience around here but I have a fair amount of hands on experience. Done some dumb things and some smart things. 
We do have a good number of distributors so if you need parts we might can help you get part numbers or whatever else you might need. If nothing else I can always hit up one of our contacts to get the stranger parts. Since we are a small shop we see some of the older stuff, so they are getting use to us asking strange questions. 

Anyway, hope I can add something to the comunity here. Since I work 10 hour days and have 2 kids (girl 1.5 years old and boy 2.5 years old) I am not promising I will be on here as much as I might like to be but will try to check in every couple days or so. 

Be safe all
D


----------



## lisadan

hi im dan i am from peachland b.c. canada im looking for a manual on tecumseh 6 hp cd00147 can anyone help me.


----------



## EddieBear

Hello all. . My name is Ed and I'm just outside of Saint Louis. I have more projects then time, like most of us. This is a really great site and I look forward to using it in the future.


----------



## magicinker

Hi, I am Patt from Lisle NY I have a problem with my lawn General -Tecumseh/engine model #OHV170. Tried to find a repair manual but have had no luck...Did change spark plug and fuel filter but still won't start...


----------



## ThePixelMines

*Hello everyone*

I'm from Spokane, WA and new to engine repair.


----------



## seracohw

*new member*

Hi my name is Margo.* I'm from Middleton, Wisconsin.* I'm helping my husband repair our Troy Bilt Tiller.* We need to know how to get at the points on the engine. Any help?


----------



## BigFella

I have a 16 inch .2 cu in Craftman chain saw that will not run. It is about 15 to 20 years old and I only use it around the yard. I needed to do some trimming this week. I got it started but after it warmed up I could not keep it running. I put in a new spark plug and that worked for about 15 to 30 minutes. Now I cannot get it started and fuel runs out the bottom of the saw. Is this an easy fix or expensive. I can replace it for $140 or so but if I could get it fixed for $50, it probably makes more sense to fix it. I am pretty handy but I have never tried to fix anything like this so would have to pay someone to fix it. 

Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## janko9

*Hello*

Chris, here from Mooresville, NC (Race City USA):wave:


----------



## randall kepley

Hi, Randall here. Just wanted to introduce myself. R.K.


----------



## tdennis

*Newbie here*

Hello,
I am Dennis from Central VA not too far from Richmond. I sometimes enjoy working on small engines and other times I find it frustrating!

One that I am working on now is frustrating. I have a Craftsman 8 HP (Tecumseh) roto-tiller that started surging and back firing. It started off only doing it when it got hot, now it does it all the time. It has the solid state ignition (CDI) and I suspect that the module is bad but at $50 for a replacement I am reluctant to replace it without more assurance that's the problem. Anyone venture a guess?
Thanks


----------



## audioguy

Hey all,

I'm Bill from Lansing, MI. Own Several Bolens tube frames, A Craftsman, and an old Simplicity 8 horse I like to mow with. Found this place while looking for some service info.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## rat dan

Hi I live in New Jersey (USA) I need to know how to restring a Stial FS36 weedeater; can any one help me with that?


----------



## EdEakin2

I am new to the site so hope I am writing in the correct space. I live in Central Texas and am retired (44 years) from the Army-I used to do lot's of my own small engine repair but with new technology I am too old for the room
My present task is to get my Sears Gas Blower to run again, it needs new Fuel Filter and Tubes.
Well I am at a loss as to what to write but will get better as time goes by.
Ed


----------



## hotajax

*New Mbr*

From PA, just want to keep my 24 year-old Kohler K321 functioning.


----------



## SMS55

*New Member*

Hi. I'm Steve. I'm a chiropractor in my early 50's who loved to swing a maul to split wood. You might suppose, considering my profession, I'd have stopped when my elbows started to protest, but you'd suppose wrong. My head's as hard as the hickory I split, and, now, I have permanent elbow problems and a shinny, new Toro log splitter with a Honda GCV 190 motor, which is the reason I'm on this post. Today, I pulled the starter cord and it wouldn't retract. I took the starter apart to see if I could fix it. Yes, you guessed right - I couldn't. Now I'm looking for help on how to reinstall the recoil spring while keeping the majority of my blood. Oh the shame of it all!


----------



## SSkipper

*New old timer*

My name is Skipper from La Verne, CA. I have used a John Deere chipper for years to try to keep ahead of the dead fall from a couple hundred eucalyptus trees. The chipper's third engine threw a rod. It is a Tecumseh HM100. Does anybody think it's worth trying to fix?


----------



## ArkanDan

Hello all. Dan is the name. Living in Arkansas after a long stay in Wisconsin. Got on to this site while looking for a manual for my Tecumseh VLV60 engine (1997 vintage). I see someone on here has it in PDF and I sure would like a copy if that is possible. The manual number is 695578. Problem arose when I opened up the carburetor in less than ideal conditions and something popped out. Thought it was a spring, but not sure. I have no idea who makes the carb and so am having trouble coming up with an exploded view of the thing. A copy of the manual or an explanation of how this thing goes together would be much appreciated. The only number I can come up with on the carburetor is 1538K5G. Would be nice if they gave a name to go along with that. I am in the process of building our retirement home for the last nearly three years now. Haven't had much time for any hobby type activity, but hope to get there soon.


----------



## ptmack

*honda gx140 no fire no clue*

Hi guys and girls, I don't know much about these engines but am mechanically inclined. I've got a gx140 that isn't getting fire to the plug. There is oil in the engine and a fresh plug to boot! You out there cheese? Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated or if you've got a repair manual you could put me up on would be even better thanks. p.s. Is there any way to test the coil? :wave:


----------



## Bryanser

*New to HobbyTalk*

Hello! I'm in Denver, Colorado.


----------



## Bandsmurf

Morning, Steven from Villa Rica, Georgia


----------



## JAMESL

Hi i'm Jamesl Icant type fast so I will just brouse a while


----------



## miss brandie

does anyone have any idea how to install a throttle link on a Tecumseh go cart????


----------



## rsandys

*32ccweedwacker*

the pullcord on my 32cc weedwacker broe. how to replace.


----------



## waterggoo

Hi Hartford CT I have a MTD yard machines wood chipper with a 5.5 hp ohv Tecumseh Engine. I'am looking for the rocker arms to valve clearances or a service manual


----------



## iansjoey

*zama carb fault*

hi im a repairer of power tools and i need help as my stihl carb seems faulty the primer button works fine but its not letting fuel up into priming bowl its drawing air in through the carb jet assy why is this what have i missed can anybody help


----------



## pylesthorne

hi-my name is pylesthorne and I bought a new McCulloch lawnmower with a 4hp Briggs and stratton engine. After two cuts of a medium sized lawn white smoke started gushing out of the side. My neighbour made me laugh when I asked him if he knew what the white smoke meant and he said -must be a new Pope. Very funny but no help. Any friend out there with an answer please?


----------



## majstor 69

Hey, i'm Sasho from Macedonia and i'm using this account for my first time... I'm interested in Honda small engines...


----------



## morphneo

*Just bought used 32cc Craftsman model 358.795160 - please help*



seareachnorth said:


> Good evening all
> Sorry I took so long in getting started with all this, but I've not used any such WEB Site before.
> 
> Rather than bore anyone more than needed, I had a fuel line routing problem with My Weed Eater is a 32CC craftsman model 358.795160;
> Carburetor is by WALBRO 530071403-WT598
> Family 1PWES.0324LT:EM .
> 
> I had rebuilt the carburetor, but the unit would only run for about 3 seconds. Long to short, I had mis-routed the fuel line from the Purge bulb. I finally discovered the bulb actually draws any air and then fuel through the carburetor. The Bulb does NOT force fuel into the carburetor.
> 
> Anyway, I sent up a WORD document to this site with a diagram of the routing I worked up with a mechanical drawing package.
> 
> God Bless
> Best regards to all
> mike arian


Hi Mike,
Thanks for the great diagram! I just purchased a used one of these for $10, trying to get it running for my son's recently started yard service business. My weed-eater started and run for a second or so, but only on full-choke, then it dies. We pulled everything apart yesterday and the carb looks pretty clean from outside, but not sure about the inside. The fuel lines came off when I pulled the carb off, but think we got them back on OK. That goofy filter inside the fuel tank also came off, since the line in there disintegrated.
Do you have any insight into whether I should just try to take apart the carburetor and clean it, buy the rebuild kit, or buy a replacement?
Thanks much,
Mike M


----------



## fxalbuquerque1

*Hello*

My name is Xavier I can be found in Albuquerque, NM.


----------



## Fishing Bear

Hi....I'm looking for info on a Ryan Weedeater 275-1. Need fuel line diagram. Lines are old and rotted out...........Thanks...fishing bear San Diego, Ca.


----------



## robertl12

Hello just joined looking for information on a honda gcv160 engine. would like to know how much travel there is on the governor shaft. mine has very little. Im from Horatio Arkansas. Thanks Robert


----------



## northshore

*Thanks!*

Hi Hank, thanks for the welcome.

I was wondering if you could help me. I am new to this site & posting etc. How do I post a question/query?

I have a 16 hp OHV Briggs & Stratton in a John Deere Sbre Lawn mower & could use a manual. When I searched for this, I found an old post & looked up the fella that may help. He is no longer a member. is there another method to find this person. this is the page I found the poster. ( I was unable to post with your site link) his name was "deken" Can you help? If not how do I ask for a pdf version of my manual. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chipperz

*Brushwacker compression*

I have a brushwacker 32cc 358.795800.
Previous threads have said if compression is abouty 60, it will run poorly like mine does.
What part would I need to get to fix this, and is it easy enough for a limited small engine repair guy like me to do the repair.


----------



## ELACESAR

*Echo PB46ht backpack blower no spark!*

Hello all i just have a question about my great echo leafblower that all of a sudden does not start.. I checked and changed the spark plug, after I checked for spark by grounding it on the metal, and i also bypassed the the engine kill switch and i still have no spark! Is it possible that the ignition is bad and if it is, is there a way that i can test it before i order a new one? Thanks for any help..


----------



## 30yearTech

Echo equipment has a lifetime warranty on the electronic ignition module. Take it to an Echo dealer and they will install a new one for you and all you have to pay for is the labor. Modules usually run around $60.00, so it most likely will be a wash as far as the expense is concerned. But you won't have to do the work.


----------



## rteter1

I am trying to find out how to put the new primer bulb that I have purchased in place in my McColloch string trimmer model 2816. Can any one help me with this?


----------



## vadalea

hello there . we have briggs and stratton parts for ya


----------



## 30yearTech

vadalea said:


> hello there . we have briggs and stratton parts for ya


For Who?? Me??


----------



## Nuke Rocketeer

Hi, new user here from Northern Illinoisy


----------



## KMWolfe

My first time here, looks like a great site. I have a Craftsman/Tecumseh blade edger that won't start. I have checked for spark, put fresh gas in it and found that the last owner put a plastic tube on it from tank to carb. I have replaced that and will probably have to clean the carburetor (something I have never done). Where can I find specific instructions for that? I can't find any numbers on anything except the edger frame of 526.-------. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## rgoodrich

hi my name is richard iam 28 i live in tennessee i have a 5 hp tecum motor v shaft it is old and i need to see if some one can help me figure out where the governor connect to


----------



## jmac3793

*lawn mower problem*

I have a craftsman lawn mower w/a B&S engine:
18 Hp model 422707-1510-01
I needed to rebuild carburetor and ordered a kit,
It came with 1 small spring and one larger spring.
I have been told that I need 2 small springs and 1 large one.

DO I ?

The fuel pump isn't delivering fuel to the carb.

Would appreciate any help

Thanks


----------



## jazzman6040

*New Member Intro*

Hi All: I'm Steve or jazzman6040. This seems to be a cool site. I found some good info already within the threads.

I could use a manual for a Enduro XL/C 17.5 hp Tecumseh. My Murray riding mower is on the fritz. I have changed the gas filter, air filter, oil and spark plug and battery for the season. It starts fine but when put under load (blade engaged) it sputers ans dies. The only thing I have not changes is the little electronic device that go to the carb. I need a tecumseh manual to ID the part number.

I have the repair parts manual for the tractor (not engine) in 
.pdf format if anyone needs it for Murray model 42515x92B or you can download it free form the following link:

Used it to ID and buy two new blades form Sears Parts Depot.

Any help would be appreciated (the weeds are growing tall quickly).

Regards,

Steve

Jazzman6040


----------



## jazzman6040

Hi All: I'm Steve or jazzman6040. This seems to be a cool site. I found some good info already within the threads.

I could use a manual for a Enduro XL/C 17.5 hp Tecumseh. My Murray riding mower is on the fritz. I have changed the gas filter, air filter, oil and spark plug and battery for the season. It starts fine but when put under load (blade engaged) it sputers ans dies. The only thing I have not changes is the little electronic device that go to the carb. I need a tecumseh manual to ID the part number.

I have the repair parts manual for the tractor (not engine) in 
.pdf format if anyone needs it for Murray model 42515x92B or you can download it free form the following link:



Used it to ID and buy two new blades form Sears Parts Depot.

Any help would be appreciated (the weeds are growing tall quickly).

Regards,

Steve

Jazzman6040


----------



## kcislo

*IDC 580 supreme*

Does anyone know where to buy a rubber gas primer for this weed wacker? I also have a leaky craftsman 2400 power washer I would like to sell. Can I sell it here? thanks kc


----------



## djredford3

Hi, I'm Dave from Dayton, Oregon. I have a 5 hp Tecumseh LEV115 with a carburetor problem. I have rebuilt the carb putting in a new float but now have flooding going on. Is there a manual that gives float specs? Does anyone have any ideas for me?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## chas627

*Thank You, It's Nice to be Here*

My name is Charley and I live in the coast range of Oregon where the grass grows tall and thick. So thick that my latest breakdown is beyond me.

I'll search the board an answer before I post a detailed account of what went wrong and the status of my 20 HP OHC B&S Intek Twin.
Model 407777
Type 0229-1


----------



## cochran51

*new to this site*

Hey, I guess they want me to put something in here about where I live etc. I live in a small town in mid-Michigan. I have been working on small engines since the 70's on my own. Learned a lot and still like to learn some things about these small engines. That's why I joined after I found your site. JOHN


----------



## retrofitter

*New to Hobby Talk*

Hello from upstate South Carolina, name is Tom, hope to reap some info from time to time on small engine repair.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## rodpletan

First time for me. Am in Forest Lake, MN and working on my idc 580 Supreme weed eater. Just successfully replaced the primer bulb and gas line. Now the pull cord is jammed. I am to where I need to get the clutch off to get to the cord. How do I get the clutch off? I assume I need to remove the screw in the end but what direction does it need to be turned to come out? clockwise or counter clockwise? If counter clockwise, how do you keep the engine from turning?


----------



## ccarseeley

Hello and good evening. My name is Carl and I live in Orovilla, Calif.. First time here and could some one tell me how to post a question please.


----------



## 30yearTech

ccarseeley said:


> Hello and good evening. My name is Carl and I live in Orovilla, Calif.. First time here and could some one tell me how to post a question please.


Simply click on the section appropiate to the question you are going to ask, you will see a button titled "New Thread", click the button and then it's pretty much like replying to a post

Welcome to Hobby Talk :wave:


----------



## Digas QnA

*Hello*

A brief intro. to let you all know where I am coming from when I start asking questions. 
I am a 60 year old retired guy, that has spent his life doing labor type jobs. Computers and writing in general are not my cup of tea but this new on-line world is absolutely amazing and I am always looking for ways to use its powers to my benefit. 
I spent 20+ years being an auto machanic, 8 years making airplane parts (building, silk screening and painting interior dash panels for Boeing and other airplane builders). Built homes from the ground up and still do some cabinet work. Off and on doing landscaping and still drive heavy equipment (own a Case 580D backhoe). 8 years I had my own handy man business. 
With this background and living in the foothills of the Olympic Peninsula, Washington - I find the neighbors are often bringing me their broken machines to see if I can get them running again.

I have been looking for a place to get info for how to diagnose a problem with a Stihl chain saw right now. 
Not sure if this sight is the right place for such a question so that will be my first one.

Is there a way that I can narrow my question to - Stihl chainsaw starts, runs for a bit then instantly dies and will not start again for several minutes. 
Priming it doesn't help and the almost new spark plug seems to have pleanty of spark. Sometimes when pulling on the start rope several times, with and without the choke on - it will have a flame out due to too much fuel. Still no start at this point. 

Hope I am going about this right,
Sincerely Diga


----------



## bgreenfamily

Hello, Bruce from Romulus, Michigan


----------



## handyman033

*PDF for B&S 12H802-1767-E1*

I saw on one of the threads that someone had the parts manual for a B&S 12H802-1767-E1. It's for a 21" Toro. Anyone have a PDF and can send it to me I would appreciate it. Thanks. :wave:


----------



## 30yearTech

handyman033 said:


> I saw on one of the threads that someone had the parts manual for a B&S 12H802-1767-E1. It's for a 21" Toro. Anyone have a PDF and can send it to me I would appreciate it. Thanks. :wave:


You can look at IPL's at the Toro website and they include the engines on their break downs. You can download an IPL for the engine only at the Briggs and Stratton website


----------



## ForrestA

Where can I download maint manual for a Toro Zero Turn 153 Lawnmower. Am having an electrical problem (s) 

Thanks
Forrest


----------



## ncmmdejr

Hi, I'm new to your site I live in Powhatan Virginia which is a suburb of Richmond. I do most of the yard work, maintence and repair around our home since my husband works all of the time! I look forward to being able to get help and give help.


----------



## billy3p

*billy3p*

Hello All,
I am a native Texan currently living in Dallas. I have a wonderful family and have been most fortunate to have been Mr. Mom for my two children. Not an easy job but many rewards. I find my relaxation and peace in cleaning a dirty car or mowing the grass. Ok, call me a looney, but the sight of an evenly mowed lawn is therapeutic. I do like to fish and garden as well but haven't done much of either for some time now. I also enjoy being able to repair things both inside and outside of the house and always try to pass along what others have been so gracious in sharing with me. I plan to do the same with what I learn here.
Thanks for allowing me to become a member.

Billy3p


----------



## Slatehauler

*New guy*

Hi, first time on this or any forums. I hope to figure this out quickly. How do I post a question to the forum?


----------



## tstime

Hello to all from Mobile Alabama


----------



## douglbe

*New Member*

Thanks for the welcome, my name is Doug and I live in Cass City, MI. 
I am looking for help on a Homelite chain saw engine. There is too much compression and I can barely turn it over pulling the rope. When I remove the spark plug it turns freely. What would cause this problem? I tore the engine down to, removing the bottom to look at the cam shaft and I can't see what would cause this to happen? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## roadwarior62

*Kawasaki Fc420v On Exmark Mower Troubleshoot*

I Have A Kawasaki Fc420v Engine On My Mower And Im Haveing Some Trouble .it Starts From Cold No Problam Runs For About A Minute And Dies . It Also Lets Out A Puff Of Smoke As She Dies . Checked Compression Its About 100lbs .good Spark And Fuel.any Ideas ? Thanks For The Time And Help...


----------



## jwloldtmr

*sears 358 350 450 chain saw*

Was reading the back and forth about replacing gas lines on this saw.I just replaced the lines and now after a couple of pulls the engine is totally flooded to the point that you can take the plug out and dump fuel out. I'm sure that I've hooked this up wrong,but didn't have much to go on as the lines had completely disintegrated.


----------



## thor2011

*hey*

Hey i have a 98 polaris slth watercraft 2 stroke that just started to bog down idk on why i think there is water in the gas if some one could help me it would be great


----------



## sugartree903

*Hello To All*

:wave:My name is Sugartree from South Pittsburg Tn.Am hoping to find some info on your site for my WEED EATER FEATHER LITE XT.My fuel lines broke & I have replaced them but my weed eater will not run now.Is the fuel filter suppose to be on the skinny line or the fat one?Your help would be greatly appreciated.Uncertain about the settings on this little green mean machine.


----------



## Draano

*Mike from NJ*

Hey, all, 

New guy on the forum... 

I'm in central NJ, along the coast (exit 98 on the parkway  ) 

I'm generally fairly good at getting my various power tools running (chain saws, weed whackers, mowers, leaf blowers), but now I know where to turn when I'm stumped. 

I have a carb issue with an old ride-on mower, but I'll comb the existing threads before posting. 

Best, 
Mike 
(former Lehman Brothers employee with way too much time on my hands. No, not a banker, a computer technician.)


----------



## jwloldtmr

Hey Sugartree,Just talked to a lawnmower guy today and he said the filter goes on the small line. I've got a problem with a Sears chain saw mod.# 358 350450 14in. The fuel lines disintegrated and had know way of telling what went where. Think I've figured that out but filling the cylinder full of fuel after 2 pulls. Must have lines reversed on carb. Anyone got any ideas? Thanks, jwloldtmr


----------



## mikemike1

*echo srm-210*

hi there,
i hv an echo srm-210 thats about 2 yrs old. great piece of equip for the money,practically bulletproof. just the other day I noticed that it does not rev to the higher rpms.starts fine,new plug,good filter.idle adjustment screw is fine. is there a high adjustment screw anywhere that I'm not seeing? any help.
thanks,
mike


----------



## robert mason

*Hello Everyone*

Im A New Member I Would Like To Introduce Myself As Robert Mason I Love This Country And Am Glad To Help With Anything I Can Godbless 
Rob Mason


----------



## Ken Keaton

Hi I am new to hobby and I have a Craftsman 26hp garden tractor 3 years old
Had to put on a new starter motor with a solenoid attached but it does not work. It has directions for rewiring the new starter but the directions are not
real clear . It has a Delco-Remy solenoid shift starter assembly . Can anyone
help with good directions for installations. Thank You 
The Model No is 917.276380 Thanks Ken


----------



## cmfd70

got two engines that wont run. found this place. located in So. CA.


----------



## drdef

*drdef or _ed_*

from Millersville, MD U.S.A.

hobbies include computers and adding to the longevity of various lawn and garden tools both gas and electric. Presently working on a slightly old McCullouch Silver Eagle 28-c 

Hope to read more on this board later today --- nap time now ---


regards all


----------



## sitonmowerman

*tecumseh engine*

does anyone have a manual for a tecumseh vector xl/c engine please


----------



## itzcinci72

*dump question*

Could someone please help me out I need to know the name of the container that the air filter sits in on a Troy-Bilt 3312GRS 281707 12Hp. Mine is missing and I would like to get a replacement put I can not seem to find it anywhere.
Thank you so much


----------



## 30yearTech

itzcinci72 said:


> Could someone please help me out I need to know the name of the container that the air filter sits in on a Troy-Bilt 3312GRS 281707 12Hp. Mine is missing and I would like to get a replacement put I can not seem to find it anywhere.
> Thank you so much


281707 is this the model number of your engine?

You can look up illustrated parts lists for engines with the model and type numbers at the Briggs website, or at many other parts sites as well. I think you may be looking for the air cleaner cover, but I am not 100% this is what your looking for.


----------



## jbolens5102

Hello,
I am from Rimouski, Qc, Canada. I am a garden tractor collector and like to restore it and small engine too. As WRA122, I didn't found yet an easy way to post a message. That why I am using «Reply» rather than »Post».


----------



## bosleya

*Kawasaki TG24 running rough*

I have a K TG24 on my strimmer. Occasionally it runs rough and is difficlut to start. Almost walways it is the two bolts holding the cylindder on the crankcase. Compression in the crankcase is lost and the gasket usually blows. Using thin gasket paper tap out a new hasket using the cyluinder bottom as the pattern. (Familiar with this technique?) Then gasket sealer (Hylomar) and yighten down. Usually runs well then.


----------



## m_lewing

*Hi*

Hi, My name is Michelle from Lufkin Texas. I have been divorced since October after 20+ years of marriage and am having to learn to do repairs myself. I don't know how to post a thread on here, so if someone would tell me I would greatly appreciate it. It is good to meet you all. I probably won't have much advice, but I'm sure I will have a lot of questions!


----------



## destinymodels

*change I.D*

Hi just letting members know that I have changed my i.d on this forum from modelmaker001 as the member model maker thought it would cause too many problems with us having a similar name. as from now i will be destinymodels which is the name of my company. :thumbsup:


----------



## DragonREG

*Appreciate online Forums...*

I'm in Houston. I've built flying models, U-control and RC but haven't the money or inclination these days. But I do have a collection of mechanized tools to ease the work of maintaining the yard and garden. And I have the need to repair them on occasion. I often find easily repaired mowers, edgers and the like at the curb. The trash pick-up wont take them but they're usually taken by scrap dealers unless I see hope for them. I have successfully recycled all that I've taken in. I also repair neighbors equipment as well. All of which are free of charge but usually am given enough to cover my cost. I have a B&S L Head Repair Manual (after '81), Model Series 60000 thru 320000. We all have access to a many parts diagrams online but assembly photos and repair manuals are hard to come by. I'm Glad to have found Your Forum.


----------



## ragbear

*Small engine Repair*

Hi... 1st post... hope this works.
I have a Tecumseh 6HP engine on a rototiller. A repairman "fixed" it and it still does not run. When you put gas in the tank, it comes dribbling out of the intake breather. Repair guy skipped town = d.i.y. What should I be looking for? Are there any resources on the web that I can look at without buying?


----------



## macaws49

*mriggs & straton engine*

Does anyone know the timing for Model 287707 I/C quiet? Thank you


----------



## jeffs toy

i have a briggs&stratten 130232-0036 it had a stuck intake valve.im now putting it back together.im from indiana


----------



## 30yearTech

m_lewing said:


> Hi, My name is Michelle from Lufkin Texas. I have been divorced since October after 20+ years of marriage and am having to learn to do repairs myself. I don't know how to post a thread on here, so if someone would tell me I would greatly appreciate it. It is good to meet you all. I probably won't have much advice, but I'm sure I will have a lot of questions!


Welcome to Hobby Talk Michelle,

Just go to the section where your question will be best answered, i.e. lawn mower engine problems = 4-cycle Small Engine Repair. You will see a button near the top and also at the bottom left side of the screen that says "New Thread", just click on it and then it's pretty much the same as posting a reply.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech

ragbear said:


> Hi... 1st post... hope this works.
> I have a Tecumseh 6HP engine on a rototiller. A repairman "fixed" it and it still does not run. When you put gas in the tank, it comes dribbling out of the intake breather. Repair guy skipped town = d.i.y. What should I be looking for? Are there any resources on the web that I can look at without buying?


First off if you want better answers to your questions, start a new thread in the appropriate section that best covers your question. If you do this you will get more responses to your question.

That being said, welcome to Hobbytalk. Your carburetor is flooding, there a few different things it could be. A bad float, bad or improperly installed seat, plugged bowl vent.

If you go to the sticky post thread in the 4 cycle section, there are links posted there where you can download a service manual for your engine.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech

macaws49 said:


> Does anyone know the timing for Model 287707 I/C quiet? Thank you


There is no timing that's adjustable. If you took the engine apart, then you need to align the timing marks on the camshaft and crankshaft when you put it back together. Ignition timing is set by the flywheel key and in not adjustable.


----------



## nitram11

Hi new to the forum, live in southern Manitoba. Have an old MTD 147-918A garden tractor with BS model 326437 type 0222-01 code 7611301 16hp . Would like to check condition of points but not familiar with getting at them or pulling the fly wheel. where can one find info on the web for this old unit.
thanks...


----------



## Dupree

My name is Dan and I need help with the hook up of throttle line to Carb, it came off and I do not know how to put it back to open and close throttle


----------



## boblewis

Well, Duhhh; I Just Registered As A New User. How Do I Post A New Question?

Bob


----------



## alltomlee

*alltomlee*

Does any one where I can get coil pack for home lite line trimmer?

Any used part or junk line trimmer out there any where?

UT number 15075-1 serial number HD2070045?

Thanks for any help I may get. older trimmer but ran about 5 hours total.

No spark at all is sympoton.

_ have older weed eater for part here if you want it any one!_


----------



## allower

*Al*

Bought used JD 245 mower from JD dealer a few years ago.
JD # * Moo2458150811* tractor,Kawasaki 14 HP FC420V FS66 
E# FC420VA 9335 engine has " knocked since I had it
Any ideas where to look?
Thank You
Al Lower


----------



## richiespeedshop

Hi I'm Richie from Mooresville NC


----------



## richiespeedshop

I have a toro wheel horse model 56190 with a 10 hp briggs. The pully on the crank shaft was removed with out any problem but their is no type of keyway inside ,It has an indent or key looking indent on the outside but perfectly smooth on the inside.Their is a grove on the crank shaft but the pully is totally smooth.Can someone just confirm that the pully probbaly spun on the shaft and smoothed out over time after all its almost 20 years old.I can't seem to find any clear pictures of the pully as to see a raised area inside to align with the crank shaft.Thank for your help


----------



## woodrock

*Oh Yes, I am a do it yourselfer*

Hi, Just joined this group today and I am from Northern New Jersey. Already read some helpful hints on carb repair on a Poulan 2300. Picked it up at a garage sale for a couple of bucks and with a little time and advice, got it running like new. Personally I own Stihl Saws which have the power and cutting ability that I need for my firewood hobby.
Thanks for this great forum


----------



## gonegonzo

Hi ,
I'm Gonzo and have been on HT for years but not into small engine area.

Have a Power King tractor ( newer model ) and having a hard timne finding parts and repair info on it. 

They went out of buisiness several years back.

I have a mwer for mine but would like a blade etc.

Im on the slotcar BB here quite a bit.

I'm a union carpenter by trade.

Looking forward to using this BB more.

Gonzo


----------



## mopedia

Hello HOBBY TALK, I came across this site when searching for info on my RYOBI r700 trimmer (weed eater). What's happening is the primer bulb is not filling with fuel... in fact it just whistles when pressed. Pressure builds in the fuel tank however. Any insight? Thanks, mopedia


----------



## stfldaddy1

hi my name is larry and i have a techuseh problem


----------



## stfldaddy1

I have a 15.5 hp ohv tat stopped running while idling when i tried to restart there was
no compression checked rocker arm they seem to oprate ok can you tell me what to look for-------------Thanks


----------



## markdyment

*New Member*

Hi my name is Mark from Leominster, MA


----------



## mrroto

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Well here I am. Located is north central south Carolina. Have a Sears Weedwacker that will not start. Have read a few of the entries on this.....how do you take that carburetor apart? The problem is no gas to the chamber and the primer works fine. thanks for the help............


----------



## Corky

*Newcomer*

HI Guys, I'm Corky from Philly. I like to get my hands dirty being retired I'm always tinkering on something. I'm hoping the issues I'm having with my Riding mower can be resolved with the help of all you knowledgeable guys.


----------



## mower_man

*Tecumseh Vector VLV 126 Manual*

Hi Folks,

I live in Scotland & found your forum via google. I need a manual for my lawn mower engine. Any help much appreciated.

Thanks, Lou


----------



## mrthev5

Hi,

Ted here. new to the site but hoping to provide and get a lot of good advice


----------



## kermit-d.-frog

*Honda GCV160 that sputters, pops, and dies.*

I too have a Honda GCV160 engine on my lawnmower. It has the same problem as some of you have expressed, starts up fine, runs about 2-3 minutes, then sputters, pops through the carb and dies. It will re-start very quickly, but dies sooner and sooner. I have tried removing the gas cap, cleaning the gas tank, checking the fuel shut off valve, cleaning the carburetor, replacing the coil and air filter. I suspect that the valves are too tight, but I can't seem to find any service information as to the valve adjustment procedure, clearance spec, etc. Also the valve cover is glued on so well, it bends before you can break the seal and remove it. Any suggestions? Thanks, Jon


----------



## sjdavy50

*Tecumseh LV195EA*

I have a Toro lawn mower with a Tecumseh LV195EA 6.5 HP engine. It was stored with a small amount of gas in it and it, of course, has gone bad. New plug, new filter and new gas added with Stabil. Cleaned carb with Gumout and it still will not run.??? Any sugestions?


----------



## ranman

*Problem with 21 HP Briggs and Stratton*

I have a lawn tractor with a 21 HP twin cylinder Briggs and Stratton that has a problem. I mowed with it and it ran fine. When I restarted it after lunch it starts but idles rough (and loud), will not rev, backfires through the carb and blows black smoke. I checked for spark and noticed the spark is much stronger on one cylinder. I replaced both plugs - no change. I thought maybe the coil was bad so I reversed the two coils and spark remained poor on one side but not the other. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Halfromeuropa

Hello everyone,
this is Hal from Granite City, Illinois. thank you for this forum. i just posted a question and hopefully i can get some help.
thanks again


----------



## msimms1305

*Newbie onboard*

Hello Everyone,

I'm from Lebanon, Indiana (home of Rick Mount). If you understood that reference chances are you're a product of the 60's too.
I have been a DIYer most of my life and see no reason to stop now. My current project is rebuilding a Tecumseh HH60 105106F engine and am in need of a Tecumseh manual that would give step-by-step instructions . I saw that basically this same question has already been asked and I joined this forum in hopes of obtaining a pdf.
This engine is on an old Troybuilt tiller which I have had for several years; in fact, everything I have is like me, getting old and running rough.
I look forward to hearing from you---Mike


----------



## Wknd Prjct Guy

*Starter/Pull String locked for VR2522 2500Gas Pressure Washer powered by Honda motor.*

I have an excell 2500 psi max VR2522 2.2 GPM max powered by Honda 5.5 HPGCV160.

Was running well in the middke of washing deck when it sputtered and ran out of gas. Put in more gas turned everything off and back on but now the pull string locks when I pull it. some gray latch comes out and stops the sting from coming all the way out. What should I do to get it on again?


----------



## jimcam

[F

need a owners manual fora tecumseh lev 100 3.5 lawn mower enging. helpONT="Arial"][/FONT]


----------



## rock crusher

Hello everyone, Greg here from Rainier, Oregon. Still figuring out how to use this site, but while I am, I wonder if anyone can answer a question for me. I have a Homelite HBC 30 string trimmer that I am trying to change a broken pull cord on. I can't figure out how to get the clutch drum off. Anyone????


----------



## 30yearTech

rock crusher said:


> Hello everyone, Greg here from Rainier, Oregon. Still figuring out how to use this site, but while I am, I wonder if anyone can answer a question for me. I have a Homelite HBC 30 string trimmer that I am trying to change a broken pull cord on. I can't figure out how to get the clutch drum off. Anyone????


On this style trimmer, look for a retaining screw inside the clutch drum holding it on. Look down the square drive where the cable goes in, this is where the retaining screw should be.


----------



## rkozak1

hi: i am a new member from hampton nh.
i am in need of a tecumseh manual 695907.would appreciate it in a pdf flie. thanks


----------



## mf223

*Greetings*

Just droppin a line to say hi. I've been servicing lawn mowers and other small engines in the Texas Panhandle for about the last year.


----------



## jgraham798

*New Member*

Hello All!

My name's Jim and I live in Memphis Tennessee. I work on most of my stuff out of neccessity and partly out of cheapness <g>

I love piddling around with small engines and am considering taking a repair course jus for my own prsonal benefit.


Take care and seeya!
Jgraham798


----------



## denno

*Hello from the mountaintop*

Well.............it's a small mountain. Sort of after the Catskills and before the Adirondacks.
I was once an innocent lad from Culver City, Calif., then I moved east and got married to a woman who keeps accumulating animals and fields; so I have to fix our always-used mowers. See you 'round the threads.

denno


----------



## tripper01

Help! I am trying to replace the fuel lines on my Featherlite weedeater trimmer 
(model XT200). I have the tubing and have inserted it into the holes in the tank. However, I don't know the length that the tubes need to be. The old tubes disintegrated when I took them out, so I can't se them to measure the length. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rebecca

Hey I'm Rebecca from St. Petersburg Fla. I got tired of repairment so decided to fix my own stuff. My washer broke, the coupling broke so I looked it up on the internet bought the part and fixed it, so I'm thinking if I can fix a washer how hard can a blower and weedeater be to fix.
I'll post that in another area.


----------



## roketaman

*small engine repair*

Hey,

I was wondering if someone can help me. I have a 150cc engine that has spark and cranks, but just won't start. Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## smallengineguru

hi all....

hello from australia. been in the game for 25 odd years. mainly experienced on briggs engines...but will and can turn my hands to just about any engine or machinery.
i also fly R/C aircraft with my fun machine being 2 metres (about 6 foot) in wingspan.

cheers


----------



## rgilbert

new member from southern minnesota


----------



## Eufrates

*Eufrates*

Hello:
My name is Felipe - from Patillas, Puerto Rico
I use to repair my trimmers/Lawnmower -
Maquita, Craftsman, Tecumseh and Briggs machines.
Also y like to help others in terms of Inc. Tax and 
Financial Analysis matters - low profile level.


----------



## oprf18

hey im charlie from Chicago, Illinois


----------



## waybedix

hello all. wayne from arkansas. looking for help for my weedwacker befor i break down and take it to the shop. this seemed like a great place to find it.


----------



## byron

Hi frist time on looking for some advice on a john dear string trimmer cranks good but runs like crap. Seams to be flooding out just replaced craked primer bulb fuel line are in good shape air filter is clean. Need help.


----------



## Jimyski

Who's the small engine guy? I 've got a small troy tiller that I replaced the carb on. Now as soon as I put gas in it, it siphons out of the tank. This is driving me crazy. Send me a email if you have an answer, or a theraphist.


----------



## bmcd

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hank how do I post a message. New member Bruce. Thanks


----------



## Westazur

*New member from Québec.*

Hello everybody

I live in the country, up north, and i have many toy ( old tractor, truck and a bunch of small engine) to do maintenance on. I do a lot of fixing myself but sometime there is a problem and it is no fun to bring the whole basket case to the dealer, it is easier to ask in the internet where somebody had the same problem and found a way to fix it. I will post questions and also answers.

Have a nice day
Westazur


----------



## canniescot

*Introducing myself*

Hi Hankster and all forum members.
I'm a recently retired truck and coach mechanic from Belmont Ontario Canada.To keep the old grey matter churning I've taken up (as a hobby) tinkering with small engines.Finding this website was an absolute Godsend,and I plan to make good use of it.Thanks in advance for all the help I'm sure to get from all of you. canniescot:wave:


----------



## dec1963sj

First time on the site so I hope im posting this in the right spot. I have a Honda GC190 engine that wont run. I have taken the carb apart and cleaned it out. Needle valve is free, float is free but the only way it will run is if fuel is poured into the carb. The short time it does run it runs smooth.


----------



## Whitejeeptj

*Hello*

Looking forward to learning.


----------



## Lydia S

Morning all,
I have a small boat shop in Down East Maine, and can't seem to keep from adopting stray machines, mostly old and out of fashion. Some run, some don't, the runners get used a lot, and the non-runners are queued up for refurbishment.
I prowl the forums for ideas on the puzzlement of the day. Thanks to all for the flow of information
Rudy


----------



## tptwropr1

Hi,
I am having trouble with a Lawnboy lawnmower. Model number is 10330 and Serial number is 9918438. The RPMs have dropped off significantly. I notice that when I lift up on the flywheel break, (trottle cable) about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch the RPMs pick back up to normal. Fresh gas, clean air filter, clean spark plug. I am wondering if the trottle cable has stretched as the cable pushed the arm all the way to the stop. If I let up on the cable so there is about a 1/4 inch gap the engine runs fine. Any ideas?


----------



## racerbush

*small enine repairman*

hello


----------



## tptwropr1

Hi How are you?


----------



## barbwyre59

*new member*

I'm John aka barbwyre
i inherited a 12 hp suburban by the color a 73 i think. along with 3 other "newer" tractors. the new stuff is not built to work on and the cost to fix it is more than i paid for my second real machine, a 42 year old with good paint and a carb problem. i will scrap the 3 junk machines i think. i am taking apart the carb tomorrow on the 67 to see if it will breath better after a cleaning. preivious owner did a rebuild but admitted to not realy knowing what he was doing to tune it after. 
its a shiney orange 10 hp suburban. both have decks and one has a plow blade and a roto tiller. I am on a quest for a sickle bar mower for them. i am in RI and have a place in vt needing a haircut real bad. the grass was half way up my shin a month ago . 
any leads on a sickle bar for the suburbans email me at barbwyre59 @aol.com

pax, JOHN


----------



## barbwyre59

Lydia S said:


> Morning all,
> I have a small boat shop in Down East Maine, and can't seem to keep from adopting stray machines, mostly old and out of fashion. Some run, some don't, the runners get used a lot, and the non-runners are queued up for refurbishment.
> I prowl the forums for ideas on the puzzlement of the day. Thanks to all for the flow of information
> Rudy


Rudy!
i have a boat for sale or trade on craigslist 11 foot with a 4 hp merc i am looking for asicle bar mower for a sears suburban
any ideas where to find one? i am in RI
JOHN


----------



## tommy öhlund

*small engine repair*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


hello I am from Sweden and looking for a B&S repair manual small engine 31e677?
It is the carburetor "NIKKI" I am interested of. 
Dose anyone know where I might find (online) some detailed information on a Nikki carburetor? I'm having trouble getting the carburetor to work?
Why does my engine seem to go up and down in RPM's ?


----------



## cvlawns

*Hello*

Hello I am CV from houston, Texas


----------



## jed1940b

*jed*

Hi Everyone. like the site. Question? I have a Tecumseh h70 motor that I cannot get to show any spark any suggestions? thanks


----------



## mnnchd

*clubcar will not run*

I have a club car that will not run can anyone help?


----------



## jason73

*New member hello*

Hello everyone, I am new to the show. Just have a question or a reference to some knowledge on how to machine a steel shaft. I have a shaft that is part of a pulley system on a mower deck for an old riding mower. The shaft is 6 inches long and has inner and outer threads with groves for the pulley. I have pictures. Thank you


----------



## dbw_7

Hi - I'm from VA Beach VA with a problem of pressure on my Honda 160 pressure washer. Engine seems to run fine, but the water pressure on trigger release is really poor - can't do anything with this low pressure. Any suggestions to increase the pressure? Thanks


----------



## mjeepp

hi, I mike from salinas,cs. fiddle w/ small eng. repair


----------



## timoch

Hello, I'm Ron from Salt Lake City


----------



## rstraley

Hello,

Ron Straley from Franklin, NC.


----------



## purdnov

*Just arrived*

Purdnov here from Duluth MN, a weekend DYI guy that loves to tinker.


----------



## Doug Jena

*new member*

Hi, Doug from Huntington, IN


----------



## carterb3039

Hello everyone. I hope someone can help me out. I have a Troy Bilt 2 cycle weedeater that is giving me a problem. It starts find but will only run for a few seconds engine runs fast then it shuts off.


----------



## aldavis1948

*Tecumseh engine repair*

Hello, I usually do the maintenance on my small engines to save money, plus I enjoy repairing things.I have a tecumseh 17.5 OVH engine on a riding mower.
It has a broken connecting rod. I don't have a repair manual. Can anyone tell me where to go to download illustrations or help me at all with this?
Thanks, Al Davis


----------



## mtwelder

*new member*

Hi, i am Mitch from Conroe TX.


----------



## mikel m14

*new member*

Hello everyone, Michael from GA.


----------



## jimh

Jim from St. Louis, MO. My interest in this forum is related to small engine repair. Between me and my girlfriend, I have to keep 2 riding mowers, 2 push mowers and numerous weed eaters etc. running.


----------



## retom7

Hi, my name is Patrick and I live in Hyde Park, NY. I just bought a 1979 Tomos Bullet 49.9cc moped with absolutly no papers and needs lots of work. I look forward to the challenge!


----------



## tomjohnson

*new menber*

Hello my name is Tom and I'm from St. Paul MN. Interest include small engines and classic outboard motors.

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Voytek822

*I have a small problem with a engine in power cutter*

I got this saw (Husqvarna 371 k) from my friend it was working good till the piston got scratched in the cylinder the piston ring was hard to pull off (from muffler side) the cylinder was scratched too. The fuel was ok but I don't know what is the main problem with it.

Please to give me what is the reason that After it I cleaned the piston I got the new ring i did a cylinder hoen and situation was repeated. I have a 120PSI I changed a spark plug I cleaned a carburator but now after a couple pulls the engine "SHOOTS" once but still dosn't start.

Thank You Verry much

Wojtek Chicago IL.


----------



## muskratsinpond

*Briggs & Stratton won't start*

Hi, Don from North Branch, MN. Need help with B & S model 422707. Replaced plugs & battery & still won't start. Has 2 plugs Champion H10C. Any ideas what to check next?


----------



## arto25

*arto25*

Hello to all.I live in Gurnee Il.I am 84 years old
and still hanging on.From time to time I need a little help to understand how things are done.Looking foreward to hearing from you.


----------



## arto25

*arto25*

I'm useing a Briggs/Stratten 14.5 overhead valve lawn mower that runs great but,I think the valves should be adjusted.Any one out there that can talk me thru the procedure.I have in past years adjusted valves on an L engine but,never on OH valve I engine.Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech

arto25 said:


> I'm useing a Briggs/Stratten 14.5 overhead valve lawn mower that runs great but,I think the valves should be adjusted.Any one out there that can talk me thru the procedure.I have in past years adjusted valves on an L engine but,never on OH valve I engine.Thanks


Welcome to Hobbytalk, post any questions you may encounter in the 4-cycle section of the Small Engine Repair forum and I am sure you will get plenty of suggestions and help.

You can find quite a bit of information on adjusting the valves here OHV adjustments are at the very bottom of the article.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech

muskratsinpond said:


> Hi, Don from North Branch, MN. Need help with B & S model 422707. Replaced plugs & battery & still won't start. Has 2 plugs Champion H10C. Any ideas what to check next?


Re post your question in it's own thread in the 4-cycle section or create a thread of it's own here and you will get more responses. This thread gets so many posts, that many just skip over it. Starting a thread is easy, just click on the "new thread" button on the upper or lower left hand side of the page in the section that covers your question. This way you will be able to follow all the suggestions to your specific question and it won't get confused with all the other posts.

I would check your fuel next, make sure it's fresh and that it's getting to the carburetor and ultimately into the engine. You might try priming the engine to see if it will fire up off the prime.


----------



## RADARMAN

*Radarman*

Hi Guys:
My name is Richard. I live in Oviedo Florida. I have enjoyed working on small & large engines all my life, which is 75 yrs. I'm a Navy veteran of the Korean War.
I spent my entire working life in Electronics. I hope I can contribute some help to you on engine related problems.


----------



## bullet2

*bullet2*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


I'm trying to find pictures of transmission for craftsman lawnmower 917.377960,can anyone help.


----------



## Dave_55

Hi,to start with I'am from WV,and I'am needing help with a homelite my stepfather had before he passed away in 87' it's a model UT15039 curved shaft trimmer model ST-185,well guys I got it out tried to start it,it wouldnt start,only way it would try was pour a little mix in the plug hole,so i tried to clean out the carb with aerosol carb cleaner then it would run on full choke for about 4 to 5 minutes but when I tried to put it on run it would just rev up and die so i adjusted the L&H screws all the way in and out 2 full turns,but the same thing happened,so I put in a new diapham and gasket set,new fuel filter ,new fuel lines,but no change,I check for fire with my spark tester lite and got a orange spark ,so I took the front off removed the shaftand found out a 25 T torx screw needed to come out in order to remove the clutch housing thats preventing the plastic case from coming off so I;am turning this screw to the right and it still does'nt come off,I've got a rope in 0
the spark plug hole stopping the piston from moving and the screw turns freely,but the clutch cover wont come off,so what do I have to do to get this thing off,any Ideals greatly appeceated-


----------



## Gsinclair

1st timmer here. I'm Gary in Atchison Kansas. Hello Everyone!


----------



## Bobdesro

*Advice needed on Honda EB 3500 Generator Repair*

Generator appears to be starving for gas. It will only start/run when choke fully closed and on Auto Throttle and with choke kept closed, and at idle RPMs. Fuel is flowing through the carberator as with the fuel shutoff "ON" and the drain valve (on bottom of carb) removed, fuel is flowing through the carb. I removed the carb and there appears to be nothing else that can be opened that would allow an internal inspection to be made to see if there is any blockage such as debris in the fuel jet oriface. Any thoughts on what else I might try? The Generator had not been started for over a year. I also put some carb cleaner in the fuel and let it run (at idle speed with choke closed ... only way it runs) for six hours thinking that there might be some gum in the carb. Any thoughts on what else I might do???? 

Bobdesro


----------



## JHPersick

*Parts and manual*

I am looking for a repair manual for my Tecumseh LV195EA lawn mower, does anybody have one.


----------



## JHPersick

*Hi*

Hi, my name is joe and i am looking for a repair manual for a tecumseh LV195EA mower engine can anyone help?


----------



## vintmotorman

Hi I am Larry from Indiana and I am into restoring old vintage small engines and chainsaws. I am very much interested in preserving our old engines that sometimes end up in the junk pile.


----------



## salvie1

*head Gofer*

Good morning everyone,
I hope wherever you're located all things are going well and the weather is great. I would be out playing some golf but I need to repair my shredder so I may clean up my back yard. I am looking for some info on the 5 hp tecumseh engine carb system. Thanks Sal


----------



## imt_ahmed

hi, i'm a novice in small engines, but very much interested to learn and repair. loving engines much these days. working on a briggs and stratton engine of a lawn mower. the model is 9d902 2005 B2 (most probably). i need a repair manual for this engine. i need to know how to open the blade side of the engine so that i can put those two gears (one with cam lobes and the other i dont know the purpose of it). also, i lost one of the small springs on the throttle control arm or whatever it is called. help is appreciated. i tried b&s website with the above engine number but could not get the repair manual.


----------



## memiller

*ryobi parts*

I've had a ryobi 990r string trimmer for a few years (bought at an auction) and the ignition module needs replacing, it is no longer available in any parts books or engine shops. Does anyone know where I can get my hands on one. Ryobi part #181097
thanks


----------



## trommy

*howdy*

Hello.I'm Bill from Nova Scotia,canada.Small engines is a hobby.Google "B/S Engines" or Brigs and Stratton.com for a manual.G'luck


----------



## 30yearTech

memiller said:


> I've had a ryobi 990r string trimmer for a few years (bought at an auction) and the ignition module needs replacing, it is no longer available in any parts books or engine shops. Does anyone know where I can get my hands on one. Ryobi part #181097
> thanks


You might have better luck locating a used trimmer that you could scavenge parts from. By the way, the correct part number for the module is 181067 or 791-181067. Part number 181067 is still available, but is not an ignition module.


----------



## gerjoi52

*Howdy Neighbors!*

My name's Gerald - I live in Crawford County, Georgia.
Being on a VERY fixed income, I have to usually attempt to repair my stuff myself. I'm somewhat mechanically inclined, being a former appliance repair tech and can read/follow wiring diagrams. I'm rapidly becoming an expert on Murray riding mowers - I was given one that I seriously believe is possessed  It stays out of commission more than it runs, but I do enjoy a challenge LOL


----------



## huygen

*introduction - Craftsman brushwacker 358.795800*

I am new to this. I live in Fountain Inn, SC, neer Greenville in the Upstate of SC


----------



## theseeker55575

*the new kid in town*

hi my name is ken and i all ways have an ear for others opinons and ways of doing things. and like to help others whenever i can. oh yea i am writing from southern ca. i work in L.A. and live in orange county. you all have a good one now, take care.


----------



## dboss

hi,

I'm Dan from northern Maine and run a small engine repair shop out of home.


----------



## Aba-Gadol

*Hey Hoosier*



wra122 said:


> Hello I am from NE Indiana. I am having trouble finding how to post a question


Hey Hoosier looks like you made it. hope you were successfull.

Aba


----------



## Aba-Gadol

*Dr Dan,*



dboss said:


> hi,
> 
> I'm Dan from northern Maine and run a small engine repair shop out of home.


It sound like you might get up to your neck in questions here so be careful. Unless you need typing practice


----------



## Speerc

I need a drive digagram for a snapper riding mower model# 3011X65


----------



## smithy86

hi peeps i have a go kart running on a gx 200 honda engine i was racing about the other day when one of the valve springs came off i have now put it back together but it wont start i take it the timing is out but have no clue to the settings any help would be exellent many thanks dan


----------



## brncrs

Hi folks. I am new to this site. I have a Tecumseh 10hp engine and in need of an owner's manual. Any ideas where I can get one? I saw that someone out there has a pdf of some manuals but I wasn't certain if mine was included.


----------



## gozapper

*gozapper*

Hi, I'm new here. From Valley Center,Ks.

Hay farmer here in summer time.

My Dixon Mower has a Kohler Magnum 16 engine. It will not start
I blow air in the fuel tank and get gas out the line on top of the engine where it looks like maybe a fuel pump. Does this have a fuel pump?

Thanks , Tom


----------



## dshep

*Honda sm engine purgatory*

I ran across this forum while troubleshooting my Husqvarna mower with a gcv160 engine. Got far enough to discover a stuck valve, then got clever enough to break the valve stem wile trying to free it. It was really badly stuck. So now have to relace the valve, and I'm trying to find out how deep I have to go to do this. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Tue Doan

*New member*

Hello all


----------



## 30yearTech

gozapper said:


> Hi, I'm new here. From Valley Center,Ks.
> 
> Hay farmer here in summer time.
> 
> My Dixon Mower has a Kohler Magnum 16 engine. It will not start
> I blow air in the fuel tank and get gas out the line on top of the engine where it looks like maybe a fuel pump. Does this have a fuel pump?
> 
> Thanks , Tom


need the model and serial numbers from your mower and engine and perhaps we can help figure this out.

*PLEASE* start a new thread either in the general or 4 cycle section, and you will get more help then a question buried in this thread...


----------



## 30yearTech

dshep said:


> I ran across this forum while troubleshooting my Husqvarna mower with a gcv160 engine. Got far enough to discover a stuck valve, then got clever enough to break the valve stem wile trying to free it. It was really badly stuck. So now have to relace the valve, and I'm trying to find out how deep I have to go to do this. Any advice appreciated!


You will have to split the crankcase to replace the valve. Unfortunately you will have to go about as deep as it gets to do this.

*We can all help you if you decide to tackle it. Please start a new thread in the 4 cycle section and you will get loads of suggestions and advice. You will only get answers in this thread if someone happens by and reads your post, there are hundreds of posts in this thread*


----------



## rb431

*new member*

just wanted to say hello to everyone
my name is Ralph & i live in Sharpsburg Maryland
i have a large garage & like to work on small engines,car engines,carpentry


----------



## Correllbil

*Just saying Hi*

Hi Everyone,
I am Billy Correll and I live in York, SC. I have 5 acres and many small engine things (Toro Chipper/ Shredder, 3 Rider Mowers, Weed eater Trimmer (Tecumseh 3HP), Red Max trimmer, Echo Trimmer, Ryobi Trimmer, and 3 push mowers. How much fun can it be to keep them all running????

Billy C


----------



## pacerman

hi I'm Ian from Vancouver Island. Have Ransomes tractors and an old Petter gasoline engine I am playing with


----------



## grass muncher

Tecumseh LV148EA any one ever deal with this self contained carburetor? mine will not let any more fuel in than what i can pump with the primmer bulb.


----------



## RexM

*small engine repair*

I have a K&S Edger also and I am looking for the cutter head shaft. Some one described the dent opposite the threaded end of the 3/8" shaft being for the set screw. Believe that is for a keyway. Mine has a keyway at this end of the shaft and a small lock ring on the end of the shaft. The cutter end is threaded and has a jam nut that the blade tightens against. Anyone know where I can get a new 3/8" shaft?


----------



## johnnyg

Hi I'm johnny from Great Falls,SC


----------



## 30yearTech

RexM said:


> I have a K&S Edger also and I am looking for the cutter head shaft. Some one described the dent opposite the threaded end of the 3/8" shaft being for the set screw. Believe that is for a keyway. Mine has a keyway at this end of the shaft and a small lock ring on the end of the shaft. The cutter end is threaded and has a jam nut that the blade tightens against. Anyone know where I can get a new 3/8" shaft?


PM me with an email address and I will send you a catalog page of available edger shafts with illustrations and dimensions of the shafts.


----------



## redrockrover

hi I am from Australia
Get a buzz out of breathing new life into old stuff with engines
Love radio control


----------



## philgood0316

Hey everyone, my name is Phil and i am great with electrical, and or electronics buy the mechanical side is usually my hang up. How ever I do have a quetion, I need help with a honda gcv160 engine, the thing will not start I have tried new spark plug gapped at .0030, a new coil, new carburator, all new gaskets, I have checked the flywheel key it is there. The thing still will not start It pops and the exhaust actually gets hot so there is combustion in the engnie and the engine has compression but it still will not start any help or suggestions will be greatly appriciated. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Canwoodsman

Hello: I'm new here from Southern Ontario, Canada.
Looking forward to learning more on maintaining my small motors.

Rick


----------



## Ron_Kosienski

HI ALL,
My name is Ron, from Pa, and I'm trying to help a buddy fix his snow blower. Does anyone have information on how to adjust the float on a Tecumseh H60 snowblower and how to set the needle pins?


----------



## Snowman0oo0

HI, I'm John and from the D/FW area in Texas. Recently moved back out into the country where I need small engines again. I came to Leech & Learn, also to help where I can. I browsed before I signed up and it looks like a terrific group here. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.

I'm Rick, from Canada. Hello everyone.


----------



## shwangman

*where from*

Hi, I'm Ken from Waconia, Minnesota. 
I have purcahased a Eager Beaver 2014, made by McCulloch and I'm trying to located a operating manuel for the unit. If anybody would have a PDF file of one or something would be super.

Thanks 

Ken


----------



## wilsoallen

*New Member*

I'm Allen from Egan, LA

Looking for help with valve replacement on Honda GCV160


----------



## n9viw

Hi, I'm Nick from Worth, MO. I'm struggling with a Craftsman mower with a Tecumseh Vector VLV60 (502015B) that will start and run just fine, but will not self-govern when it encounters almost any load. I also have a Noma (Dynamark) tractor with a seized Briggs 12hp vert-shaft engine, but that's pretty simple.


----------



## dezohoffman

*Honda Help*

Hi everyone-
I am in Boise, Idaho and was hoping to get help with the self-propel unit on my Honda mower. Seems to be the right place to look. Thank you for being such a helpful community of caring individuals.


----------



## melvin3168

*Melvin3168*

I Posted Message To Day 8-20-09 Have Not Heard Back.


----------



## amountainman

hi --- i'm mike from the great smoky mountains --- just like to fiddle with engines in general -- old drag racer -- now its lawn boys and john deeres


----------



## painter775

Hi;my name is William,and i'm from Prestonsburg,KY


----------



## barwes

*small engine help*

Hi my name is Barry and I am from Wisconsin. I am trying to get some information such as a repair manual and or advice on fixing a tecumseh V50 engine on an old Wheel Horse R26


----------



## lauralee

*Hey out there!*

I am trying to find out how to repair my Toro 25cc weed eater. a line inside the oil mix container appears to have broken off. Since two lines feed into the container, I don't know which one broke off but I suspect it to be the bottom since the top is sliced at an angle. I am gathering the whole line may need replacement instead of my original idea to just extend since the bottom just makes it to the inside with no room to attach.:wave:


----------



## jwilson55

*Hello*

Hi, I'm Joe from Alabama. I'm hopeful someone can help me a ryboi bc26 carb adjustment. This is a new weedeater. It cranks and runs good at full throttle.
Whenever it is allowed to idle, it dosen't accelerate as it should. It bogs or even quits. I know the low side on the carb needs asjustment. My issue is the plastic limiters on the screws. Do they just pull off? I don't want to break anything. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

HI: Everybody Earl here. I' am a almost retried equipment opp. I need to find a service manual for a Tecumshe HM100 10 hp. engine/with electrical diagram. Thank you Earl


----------



## bulldurhamn

Hi I'm Ed from North Carolina


----------



## brian albertson

hi, i'm brian. i live in enterprise ks. i own a murray 40 inch cut riding lawn mower with a tecumseh 13hp engine, i need a repair manual for the engine. z there anywhere i could download a free manual?


----------



## 30yearTech

brian albertson said:


> hi, i'm brian. i live in enterprise ks. i own a murray 40 inch cut riding lawn mower with a tecumseh 13hp engine, i need a repair manual for the engine. z there anywhere i could download a free manual?


Yes, go to the sticky post in the 4 cycle section. You will find links to Tecumseh service manuals there. You can download complete manuals in PDF format for no charge.


----------



## garyholl

New member, retired banker from Jacksonville, Florida. Have a well used Riobi 2 cycle multi tool that became hard to start. Replaced fuel lines to no avail. Now won't start. Any ideas as to the problem/repair? I am fighting being a part of the throw away generation.


----------



## taff

thank you all I am a misplaced Welshman who resides in Canada province of Ontario Your greetings are music to my ears

 taff


----------



## dirtdobbertwo

hi im jerry in florence al. thankf for letting me in. i just posted a question and hope you have the answere.


----------



## retired2

I am a retired master electrician from Campbellsville, Ky.


----------



## wanabe88

*hello Im new to this stuff*

I'm looking to be helpful as well as getting some help, in my 57 years I have learned a lot but not so much about small engines, I been out of work for a while so I'm trying to repairs some mowers to keep up with the toilet paper and basic needs. AS of now my problem is I don't know how to verify if the internal governor is working properly. I don't want to throw you off but when i move the flywheel back and forth it sounds like a little rattle in that area. this is a tmv195-150289g Tecumseh 11-11.5 vertical shaft craftsman walk behind. I think Ive followed governor setting procedure from the manual and it never pulls down the throttle. the owner said it started after over filing it with oil. Thank you for your valuable time.


----------



## sealit

help... I bought from friend a G200-2190403engine for my seal tank. The engine is running great but I'm wondering what the horse power is and approx. age can anyone help me thanks....


----------



## ikkpilot

this is my first post, and I would like to introduce myself. I'm Jack, 67 years young, am in east central Illinois. Love flying, and tinkering. and would like to say hello to everyone.


----------



## ironman100

*Hi, iam a new member with a problem with a Home lite 150 chain saw*

The saw is Home Lite Automatic 150, year is 1979, UTA# 10513A, Serial#310750149. I have not used the saw for some years and did usual tune up fresh gas and new plug. I was sawing a stump today when the saw started to lose power, then gas started leaking from air filter box. After it cooled down I removed the cover and air filter and I found the fuel hose rotten and leaking. I squezzed gently and it fell apart in my fingers. The hose is now separated right at the housing wall. I notice that the carb is on the inside of the housing that surrounds the engine and does also contain the fuel tank. So what is best procedure to remove the carb from the enclosure? Is there a repair manual I can buy? It looks like it will be necessary to separate the housing and remove the side to expose the carb. What about the fuel tank, will it remain intact or does it separate also. I repair outboard motors and and other things so I am not a beginner just need to understand how this old saw comes apart without damaging it. Any help greatly appreciated, Iron Man


----------



## Douglas1967

*16 hp Kohler engine no spark*

HI everyone,
A friend of mine has a 16 hp Kohler engine that will not spark. He has put a new Ignition module coil still no spark. I said to try it with the ground wire unhooked and no other wires hooked up it should spark because there is no restrictions with safety switches. He did try that and still no spark,anyone have some ideas. It is a Kohler model-CV16S, spec.# 43519 on a Sears lawn tractor.


----------



## vijuszat

*fc 75 edger*

Hi my name is Judy and my husband Vic is trying to get our fc75 edger running. It runs for a few minutes and then stops. He put in a new carb kit and it still does the same thing. Does anyone know how to set the needle and seats? Please help


----------



## JimmyM

Hi folks, this looks like a well run site, it looks like it could be very helpful too.
I am 63 years old and retired, I have always enjoyed doing my own work on cars and lawn equipment but of course sometimes run into a snag that's where you guys come in. I plan on posting a question about my tecumseh shortly.


----------



## malexander64

Hi I'm Mike and I'm from Bartow, Fl


----------



## houston

*New here, but not to mowers*

Ok, My name is houston was my handle as a 20 year -has-been put off the gray ribbon highway after a million miles...real long story, BUT...I, through the years been around "lawn-mowers" and "garden-tractors" in a major way.

I have current aerial picture of what is left of my Uncle "Buddy" Kemps wheelhorse dealership....what a mess! if anyone wants to visit it in Ceres NY/PA (cross the bridge from NY...make a right (kingsrun road) it will be on the left, you can't miss it on google earth, google maps, or bing maps, just type in Ceres, NY (type to post a pic but...the system wouldn't let me. 

pretty sure you guys will find PLENTY of parts laying around out there, the guy who bought the dealership really let it go down hill, from the air it makes my stomach flip every time I see it, from what it was...to what it is now is just unbelievable!

so, what I do now is kind of put stuff together that, well yea-know just wasn't thought of at the time....like

My current project: A craftsmen lawn mower that was abused, blew a 12 tec horse that was in it because the lack of oil....replaced it for the p/owner to an 11 brigs and guess what, he wreck it into a tree stump in 6th gear full throttle and folded the front steer axle!

so he asked me if I could fix it back when or help him find a replacement, and I looked at the mess (at the time) and said notta chance dude....she just totaled...like what the out your mind (drugs) where you thinking....

so he got not one replacement but two......

now, on to now, he asked me again if I wanted the carcass, after I found a bare chassie with wheels and all the "works" with no motor...and I said yea, just to make a point about me...now (long story)

So, i fix every thing, replace the front axle, the steering arm, the gear, rework the rear end...come time to test the motor to see what she was "made" of with what was left of the 11 brigs, that somehow ended up with the 12 tec's carb and intake that blows "gas" straight up like a Pennsylvania oil well.

so I am down at his house again....looking around the garage and I see the 11 briggs carb and I like dude why did you swap this off the 12 tec and he told me "A-Friend" of his (another drugie) did it to make the motor run faster...and I was like "okay" that would explain my next question and he asked what that could be and it was well....

is that the throttle linkage and the governor control all so....why is the throttle cable hooked directly up in to the 12 tecs carb...well it was his friend that did it and it ran fine....at full throttle while mowing.

so, the quick long story of back then to now I am currently a survivor of a rare but operatable brain tumor, it was removed almost two years ago (and yes I am ok but have some issue's).

Now..on to now, today I picked up a used but running (tec) TECUMSEH OHV 155 204501b (h) and when I got it home I was rather surprised that tecumseh has NO information or cross references for it. Unlike any other motor I have worked on, I prefer tecumseh because of their information they supply on-line, but finding "nothing" was rather disturbing.

so, my first long post here, may have giving someone a major heads up on some old parts that may be found at my uncle's old wheelhorse dealership (aka the largest on the east coast in the 70's) I was wondering if anyone has the tecumseh repair manual for a commercial 15.5?

OHV-155
204501(b)
(h)

thanks, will post pic's of "my monster" if someone can direct me to some information about the engine.


----------



## rsabourin

*tecumseh engine*

I'm looking for the repair manual for a tecumseh ohsk120 can't find it anywere

Can someone help?

Tks 

R.


----------



## gene1025

My name is Gene and I am from the mid western part of Illinois.


----------



## fixNmowers

*12hp Tecmseh OVXL120*

Hello.. I am new to this site & I am from West Texas :wave:

I am looking for a diagram for the linkage for the remote throttle & gov controls. I have a engine that the whole linkage system is gone & found a used one, but not getting it to throttle up properly. I have a Tecumseh manual for 11-18HP, but it does not show this engine or any diagrams for the throttle remote setup... any help would be seriously appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## fixNmowers

Douglas1967 said:


> HI everyone,
> A friend of mine has a 16 hp Kohler engine that will not spark. He has put a new Ignition module coil still no spark. I said to try it with the ground wire unhooked and no other wires hooked up it should spark because there is no restrictions with safety switches. He did try that and still no spark,anyone have some ideas. It is a Kohler model-CV16S, spec.# 43519 on a Sears lawn tractor.


Has the coil been removed for any reason? If so, check to see that it wasn't put back upside down (will have a arrow showing whitch way flywheel should turn in relation to the coil). also check for proper air-gap between coil & flywheel, then check to see that flywheel key is not messed up. If all of that is cool, then I would probally suspect a bad coil....


----------



## Carlen

*First post- 4 cycle snow king 7hp repai manua*

Hi-- Ariens ST7524 snowblower that has a Tecumsah 4 cycle 7hp Snow King engine: The primer line is disconnected and I need to know the trick for getting inside to replace it.. A link to a manual or advice would be appreciated..

I know...its barely Sept......


----------



## Drylander

*Hello to All*

Hello,

I just found this forum and I hope to learn some things as I follow the threads. I currently belong to a couple of tractor forums, but not really any others. I used to be pretty good with these small engines, but have not worked on them much in years. Now the kids are old enough to have their toys (go carts, old rider mowers, and others) I must sharpen up my skills again to keep these running. I always have projects working, but I don't have much time in one setting to get much done. I travel alot for work. 

I live on a small 40 acre farm in Navarro County Texas. 

Good to meet you all.

John (Drylander)


----------



## wuggy67

*hello all*

hello everyone, this is the first time I have tried to do this so I hope I am doing it right. If this goes through, I have a question about a stihl weedeater model FS44. I just finished a small engine course online, and I know I still have a lot to learn. I am buying junker mowers, tillers, and weedeaters and repairing them for experience. I have a Stihl model FS44 that is not getting fire, and I have removed the front cover, the clutch assembly, and now I am trying to figure out how to get the flywheel off to get to the ignition. Can someone tell me if I have to remove the flywheel, and if so how do I go about it? I thank you for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## dizzydeb102

Hi, I'm Deb, down here in Perryville, MO. My husband is outside working on his recently acquired push mower with a Tecumseh 3.8 hp motor. The pull cord had come out and he is trying to put it back in. He took the top off and rewound the coil. Now he can't figure out how to put the coil into the top to attach the cord. He needs help. Anyone got any ideas? Thanks so much. Also, I could use a repair manual for this if anyone has one.


----------



## lexlab13

*Hello*

this is my first trip to this web site. It appears to a lot of folks who are up on the techy material for older model Troy Bilt rototillers. I just purchased a used Troy Bilt Horse, Model HH 60 105116H, Serial # 4088d and I'm trying to find a users manual that can be downloaded. Also, can anyone tell me how old this unit is? Thank you.


----------



## lexlab13

*users manual*

I'm frank from saratoga NY.

Any idea where to find a users manual for the same machine?


----------



## rogerhga

*Sears Chainsaw 358.356070*

Hi everyone. I'm new. I was reading all the old posts while searching for answers on the fuel line disintegration on this model saw. One of the members named Oldtimer posted a 1, 2, 3 description of how to replace the fuel lines. Now, I'm pretty slow and NOT a small engine mechanic. So, if I could get clarification, I might get my lines replaced.
#1 push hose into the back hole of the fuel tank (question, back in relation to what-farthest from the carb?......connect the other end to the bottom of the carb - I have a connection on the left as you face the carb and another on top of the carb, which do you mean?
#2 Push hose into the front hole of the fuel tank - again, front as in closest to the carb? I did not find a check valve or a vent fitting when I took the lines out. Are they necessary?
#3 the third hose.... does this just push into the same space that the two wires come up through? 
Thanks for any assistance. 
Roger


----------



## dittograph

*Weedwacker 28.0cc / 18"*

Pull start will not stay on the coil spring.
I have never worked on this part befor, could the plastic cord coil be broken, or the spring.
Any others haveing this issue?


----------



## Croproinc

*new member*

Hi, I'm Steve from Boynton Beach, FL


----------



## simpleman94hd

*new guy*

Hi guys this is Robert from Bristol Va


----------



## dodo2247

*motor troubles*

Hi I have a tecumseh 13 HP Formula motor wich broke so I want to repair it ...need informations 
Thanls 
dodo2247


----------



## Ihuntr

*Looking for a repair manual (B&S 10hp) PDF on if possible Thanks*

--I am getting ready to assy a 10 B&S and would like to follow a repair manual--Is these avaliable "on-line" Free-- PDF??


----------



## Ihuntr

Thanks for any "Help"


----------



## thedunker

I'm thedunker, from Keswick, VA. Retired USAF, into computers, genealogy, rebuilding classic Mustangs, and yard work.


----------



## dsw20006

*dsw20006*

Hey This looks like a cool place to be. Not exactly sure what Im doing but I am looking for a repair manual for myTecumseh OHH50 motor.


----------



## BATS

*New Member*

My name is BATS, I live in Monroe ct, I have a MAC 110 Chainsaw with problems. I have chain oil coming out of the cylinder. HELP


----------



## jzhjr

*Hello with a question! Kohler*

This a great & informative forum, I love the internet its like having a world library of information at my every whim & question!

Question: Kohler, CV20, 624, Spec: 65599 Ariens ZTR 1944 mower

Engine won't get fuel, was running great then died.

Has plenty of fuel, I found that if I pressurize the fuel tank it will start & almost stay running but only so long as I pressurize the tank. 
Oil qty full
Checked spark, both good, electrical circuit appears good

I suspect a possible fuel pump failure!!!!

Do they fail much? or could it be the fuel solenoid? not sure how much they fail & if I could blow fuel past it!

:wave::wave::wave


----------



## mark cooper

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Thank you. Yes I am a new member. here is a .little about myself. I am a handyman. I can fix just about anything I can get my hands on.:wave:


----------



## oldlites4u

can ANYONE send a PDF of the brigs 14.5 hp lawnmower motor ??
I sure do need one 
Thanks Jim


----------



## Adnan Usman

*Director Service*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


I like to repair Honda Engine GCV 160


----------



## hackler

I am Hackler and first time user. Have question on johndeere 15 hp. K -series OHV FD 440V-twin need gaskets for oil leak not sure where but also need to find diagrams of motor specs. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## maxbowen

Hi -- I am a 72 year retired physicist that has been in and out of radio controlled planes since 1953 and control line planes from 1946 to 1955. I live in Lucas, Texas


----------



## notillerman

Hi guys. I'm notillerman. I live in Sultan Washington. No the other Washington,
You know it's by Oregon, Idaho, Pacific Coast


----------



## John331

*New Member*

Hi,

I am John331 and I live in Hilton, New York - outside of Rochester.

I have a Poulan 2300CVA chainsaw and I can hardly pull on the starter rope. Is there a compression release on it?

It used to pull very easy.


----------



## Uncle Zippy

*engine manual for honda GCV160*

Looking for help with replacing the Timming belt for the honda GCV 160 GJAEA N1A motor..
tryign to get an idea how to do this?


----------



## mountianwilliam

Mountian William here.

Brand new here, From Prosprine Mo.
Came accross this site looking for a repair manual for a Briggs 18 horse opposed, Model#422707. Would much appreaicate any input.

Thanks.


----------



## ptmike

this is agood site.


----------



## Nomader33

I have a Crafstman 4.75 Briggs and Straton edger that will not start. It attemts to start after primed but shuts down immediately. New gas installed, filter loks good, spark appears good. Is it varnishing?


----------



## M1952

*M1952*

Hello I just joined tody. I`m interested in small engine repair and riding mowers. I`m located in Southern WV.


----------



## bobsworld

Hi everyone,
found this site by looking for issues with zama carbs with mixture adjustment screws made where you cannot adjust them, turns out to have been the problem with trimmer. A dremel with a 1mm ball end mill and now have screwdriver slots.
anyhow just wanted to say hi and that I enjoy working on small engines (neighbors love this too) RC fast electric boats (when I do not sink them)
anything else that needs fixin.
Just unlocked and installed new software and maps on a Mio 220c gps, but that is another forum.
I am sure I will find help here with things and if I can help I surely will


----------



## bobsworld

Nomader33 said:


> I have a Crafstman 4.75 Briggs and Straton edger that will not start. It attemts to start after primed but shuts down immediately. New gas installed, filter loks good, spark appears good. Is it varnishing?


Hi Nomader33,
lots of things could be happening, essentially it sounds like the engine is not getting fuel (no matter condition of fuel). Varnished fuel smells bad and will cause blockage. It is not hard to take the tank and carb off and do a general cleaning. Check all the gaskets and make sure there is no blockage in the pickup tube. Put it all back together and with fresh fuel give a try. Most times this will solve the problem.


----------



## chipmonk

*18 hp b/s*

can i turn a vertical b/s 18 hp (cast iron ) into a horizontal /?


----------



## timbug

Hi... My name is T Clark. I'm from Asheville NC. One of my hobbies is working on small engines. HobbyTalk is a first for me, but looking forward to it.


----------



## dhouston

*Honda mower drive belt*

I am trying to figure out how to replace the drive belt on my Honda mower, model number HRT216SDA. I can't seem to get it to go around the pulley. Can anybody help or have a diagram?
Thanks


----------



## bugzapper

*Hello All!*

My name is Bob and live in Western Michigan. I look forward to helping out when I can and geting answers when I need them.................nice board!!!


----------



## sawinwood09

*Mcculloch 7 10 no spark*

hi first time on here I am from state college PA. Was wondering if anyone can help me figure out what I'm doing wrong I'm working on a mcculloch 7-10 I put a new coil on it because it ran for about 5 mins and shut off and had no spark after this same results so points and condensor now I have no spark visible but about every 10 spins or so it will jolt me.. Any suggestions?


----------



## spud73

*stumped*

hello there everyone! picked up a 13hp horizontal engine, but all the wiring was cut and with no manual I cant't figure out how the wires are supposed to be. I have the engine turning over but no spark, the 2 wires coming from the coil where do they go?? Thanks in Advance


----------



## HFT

*Jobs at Harbor Freight Tools*

Hello, 

We have a Small Engine Test engineer position opening at Harbor Freight Tools. Please see the job description below and send me your resume if you are intrested. 


Established in 1968, Harbor Freight Tools is a fast growing, well established privately held retail company opening stores across the United States. We currently operate over 270 stores in 44 states with plans to open over 30 stores per year. We are seeking a Small Engine Test Engineer to join our growing QA Department in Oxnard, CA. 
Essential Duties and Responsibilities: 
•	Lead and conduct studies on New Products, Existing Products and Returned Products to identify opportunities for product improvements, cost reduction, manufacturing process improvements, etc.
•	Provide creative solutions, based on analysis of returns, customer feedback, and issues identified on Test Reports to solve the core problems
•	Work with our domestic and international labs to ensure effectiveness of the selected solutions
•	Create engineering documents such as Test Procedures, Rework Instructions, Test Requests, Product Specifications, and Product Inspection Checklists.
•	Make design calculations relative to engine size, power requirements for each application when necessary.
•	Examine specifications (start up, power, etc.) and ensure selected engine meets the application and all relevant industry, government and/or regulatory standards. 
•	With cooperation with the buyers and the suppliers, expedite and implement product design changes
•	Coordinate product designs with buyers and suppliers to assist them in establishing quality designs, processes, tooling, evaluation/testing methodologies, etc. 
•	Working with buyers and suppliers ensure that suppliers confirm to the product specifications and test methodologies as indicated on the Checklists
•	Assist and direct suppliers in support of product development and process improvement.
Education and/or Experience:
•	Minimum three to five years hands on experience with small (up to 20hp) 2 and 4 stroke gas engines. Able to disassemble, trouble shoot, and assemble engines.
•	Understanding of EPA and CARB requirements
•	Bachelor of Science in Mechanical Engineering 
•	Excellent communications skills
•	A high level of initiative. A problem solver, 
•	Good communication skills (oral and written). 
•	Proficient with MS office products. 
•	Must have ability to work in a fast paced environment.
•	UL or CSA experience preferred
•	Preferred Experience working with overseas manufacturers 
•	Preferred Knowledge of. QC processes. 
•	Preferred CAD and 3D modeling design experience. 

Benefits Include:
•	401k
•	Full Medical Package including, heath and dental
•	Paid Holidays
•	Sick Leave
•	Paid Vacation
•	Competitive Salary
•	Casual Work Environment


----------



## bjewett

*Craftsman leaf blower 25cc*

Hi Everyone, my name is Bob and this is my first time on here. Im from Saratoga Springs New York. I just replaced the fuel lines on my CM blower 25cc. Im wondering if anyone has a pic of these lines in the tank so that I can put them in properly. Thank you!!


----------



## vatrader01

Greetings from Virginia. I'm Pat, live in the toolies, basically unsupervised, frequently get in over my skill level, lurk forums to bail myself out. Me in a nut shell. :wave:


----------



## jimgreenly

Hi I am Jim in Tampa bay area Fl. I have a craftsman chainsaw # 358352161 I need to install new gas lines so I need the routing my old ones are all hard and in pieces there are two connections on carb two on the primer and two openings in the tank All I need to know where to connect the lines Thanks for your help


----------



## ABE

This is my first posting. I am from the Mississippi Delta and just moved to the lake. I like to do anythink I can myself and love to learn how to fix things. My Troy Built weed eater stopped and I can not get it to start. I tried to clean the fuel lines and can't get it to start.


----------



## masidsha

*small engine repair*

Hi, I am Mace from Northeastern Ohio and I need an engune manual for a very old, but seldom used Techuseh H 70 gasoline engine which is attached to a generator. I have cleaned the carberuator and it runs well at speed (It has a governor to control speed, no slow speed) but I do not think that it is running at the proper RPM


----------



## masidsha

*small engine repair*

Hi, I am Mace from Northeastern Ohio and I need an engune manual for a very old, but seldom used Techuseh H 70 gasoline engine which is attached to a generator. I have cleaned the carberuator and it runs well, but I do not think that it is running at the proper RPM.


----------



## jgr

*Stihl Blower*

I Have A Stihlblower Bg72 And I Need Help On Setting The Carb. So I Can Get It Running.


----------



## makowish

Hey from St. Augusinte Fl


----------



## omc piddler

*omc engine*

i have some lawn boys model 8234/8234AE in my shop i burnt up
a few years ago mowing waist high weeds. they are 76 models
that i rebuilt years ago and they ran great/

what i would really like is a short block for D-461 motor.
failing that would like a couple cranks/rods. i can get other parts locally
here in ft worth.
i have been all over the internet looking for parts with nothing to show for
it. if anyone has complete motors or parts for these old girls i would
love to hear from you.
my dad owned a lawn boy shop when i was a kid in the sixties
and in my opinion they made the finest trim mower in the world.
especially the magnesium base models of which i have 3.
thanks


----------



## tomvandoorn

Hi, first-time post'r here - I'm Tom from Parkville, MO (suburb of KC - saw someone from Rock Hill, SC - we moved here from Mathews, NC, just down 51 from you). I've got a Weed Eater BV 165 that started this problem a few weeks ago: It will [reluctantly] crank and run on full choke for 15 to 40 sec.s, then the engine dies and won't restart. I put a new spark plug in it, but this didn't change things. I suspect something electronic is heating up and opening up...what do you think?


----------



## Black Belt

Hi My name is Ivan I live in St. Thomas Ont. Canada


----------



## Black Belt

*First timer*

Hi To all 
Just joined and like to tinker with small engines and model trains.
No to fast with computer but getting there...:wave:


----------



## wolfdad2007

*greetings*

Hi this is ken from ontario and I have a question about small engines.This is all about fuel leaking problems for a Craftsman 8 hp/ with a 28 sweep snowblower. I found the fuel float leaking and replaced with a oringinal metal(new) one. Cleaned body in tank of thinners,so dirt should not be problem. I do not know the adjustments to bowl needle and seat and other valve settings. I would appreciate some help. Winter is on the way. By the way the machine is 10 to 13 years old. Thanks


----------



## Black Belt

Hi, Just joined on Sat. This is a good site. Just like to listen to all the good advice. 
My name is Ivan, from St. Thomas Ont. Canada


----------



## octane_10

*hello*

My name is mike. I am from Florence, Alabama.


----------



## tuldav

*From Louisville, KY*

- getting ready to replace the crankshaft on a Honda GCV160. Great site!


----------



## stafford

I have an Poulan 50cc chainsaw with an Walbro WA 19 Carbie on it wich I can not get it to suck any petro I have blown it out with compressed stil with no luck does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## sboricic

*Hello to all, need some help*

I have a 3.5 hp Craftsman vacuum/blower/chipper with a Tecumseh engine that I seem to be having troubles with. I'm hoping to find a owner's manual for the model, TVS90-46007. I had taken the carb off and cleaned it with carb cleaner. I had it running but realized it didn't shut off when turning the throttle to off. I took it apart again and the was a wire that looks like it lead to the throttle handle that I'm not sure of how it fits in there. I'll get a photo of it tomorrow and post it if needed for better exclamation. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## guitarbadness

*Hi, I'm Chris.*

Hi all, Does anyone know how to adjust the governor on a tecumseh 5.5 hp 2 cycle model #TH139SA? just had to rebuild this never working on one before and cant quite figure it out, please help! :freak:


----------



## koenton

*New Member*

Hello
My name is Will, I live in a small town north of Mobile Al. Millry Al. about 80 miles north.


----------



## Toecutter1967

Hello all


----------



## Toecutter1967

I have a STIHL TS 420 concrete saw, my problem is that there is no gas getting to the spark plug. I have cleaned and replaced diaphrams, new gas lines.....etc. Does anyone have a idea what could cause this?


----------



## swsuper104

Hi I hust joined and am from Yates center, Kansas. I am looking for the specs for a 10 horse tecumseh vertical shaft engine. Ibeleive the engine is a tvxls 170-220.
Thanks


----------



## bharrill402

*hi*

I am Brent Harrill from Omaha, Nebraska. I race carpet oval, 1/8 dirt late models and offroad. I primarily race at the HobbyPlex and I-80 speedway.


----------



## Echo251

*My first post*

Bryan (*echo251*) from Southern California :wave:

I joined hobby talk with hopes that someone would be able to help me in finding an owner's manual for a Homelite *UT20760* string trimmer.

I've looked almost everywhere I can think of on the internet, and have had no luck. Except with finding a parts list.

What I need to know is how to string the cutting head. I think that it's fixed line using 0.080". The entire manual would help, also.

I couldn't find how to start a new thread, so I must apologize that it must be done this way.


----------



## cdosser

*Smoke from muffler and oil*

Hello,

My grandfather gave me a newer riding mower that he no longer wanted. I started it and there was smoke and oil coming out of the muffler. It was also making a little knocking sound. where should I start? I do have some experience in repairing small engines. Is this going to be a big project w/ pistons, valves etc... thanks for any thoughts in advance.

Chuck


----------



## DASK.FARM

*First time user*

Hello I am John and I am trying to figure this site out.


----------



## DASK.FARM

*DASK.FARM SAYS Hi!*

Hello everyone I am John from Lascassas, TN, 20 miles from Nashville, TN. I live on 10 acres and raise Show BOER Goats. I am retired and I am trying to learn more about Small Engine Repair any help will be great.
Thank You
John:wave:


----------



## DASK.FARM

delzinga1 said:


> My name is Doug and I enjoy doing things myself,like mower repair. I need a repair manuel for a Tecumseh lev120 engine.


HI, I got one at TSC on clearance. That where no longer selling this book. It wasen't for the LEV120 but covers alot of repair. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Belt

Hi, I went to the kohler web site and spec for my 10 hp lawn tractor. If it is an older model you can get PDF file for it there. Good luck, Black Belt


----------



## Gluefinger

stafford said:


> I have an Poulan 50cc chainsaw with an Walbro WA 19 Carbie on it wich I can not get it to suck any petro I have blown it out with compressed stil with no luck does anyone have any suggestions


Hello Stafford, It sounds like your going to have to do a more intense cleaning. Be careful of the very small parts if they fall out they are hard to find. It would probably be best to go ahead and get a carb kit. Sometimes when they sit unused for a while the fuel left in them turns to an almost thick surrup and blocks key passages. This will stop up a carb pretty easily. Also check fuel lines and specially the filter because with a little age these things will clog and deteriate. Remember small carbs have small parts and big problems.


----------



## Gluefinger

kennyriach said:


> Hi, first time user of this!!
> Would really welcome ideas of ideas for a replacement engine for a 12 hp Briggs in a ride on mower. Thought Honda but hearing not so good stories..


Hello Kennyriach, Honda is a fine engine but they seem to over engineer some of their products not to mention their higher exspense. I am kind of partial to a Briggs or Kohler. You might want to think about another Briggs maybe an I/C reason being that it will hook up the same. Such as altenator wire connections sometimes the connectors are different and also other systems like fuel lines, throttle and choke controls and exhaust systems hook up differently. Sometimes one has a fuel pump and others don't. Most of these system will hook up the same but some have differences. You may want to up grade to more HP or a pressurized oil system so there are lots of ways to go. I'm replacing an engine on a John Deere LA100 now. This man has had this mower for a long time and his attention to maintenance was probably a little slack and that cost him about $600,00. His engine lost a bottom seal, no oil no engine. I'm replacing it with a single cylinder OHV I/C so that everything hooks up the same. He will gain 4HP and pressure lube and I know he will be happy. So good luck with the switch.


----------



## Gluefinger

tjdenis said:


> I have a 13.5HP Craftsman riding mower and when I turn the ignition key, I hear the solenoid click, but the engine does not start.
> - I tested the battery and it produces the right voltage
> - I cleaned the battery connectors and the cables seem to be in good shape
> - I replaced the solenoid (twice)
> - I replaced the ignition switch
> - I checked the 30 amp fuse and it looks fine
> - I visually checked the safety switches (1 under the seat, and 2 others) and they look fine – no sign of damage (although I am not sure how to test them fully without replacing them)
> What can the problem be?
> 
> thank you for your help


Hello tjdenis, One thing you might check is the ground connection to the frame. Also the starter may be dragging, you might check the voltage drop when you turn the key. Thanks John.


----------



## Gluefinger

sboricic said:


> I have a 3.5 hp Craftsman vacuum/blower/chipper with a Tecumseh engine that I seem to be having troubles with. I'm hoping to find a owner's manual for the model, TVS90-46007. I had taken the carb off and cleaned it with carb cleaner. I had it running but realized it didn't shut off when turning the throttle to off. I took it apart again and the was a wire that looks like it lead to the throttle handle that I'm not sure of how it fits in there. I'll get a photo of it tomorrow and post it if needed for better exclamation. Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Hello sboricic, Sounds like you found the kill wire from the coil. This wire attaches to the bracket that holds the throttle controls on the carb itself. What happens is the lever on the carb comes in contact with a contact plate that the wire is hooked to and shuts the engine off. Sometimes the bracket is attached on top the carb and sometimes on the engine cover. If the wire is not attached to this bracket then most likely will never shut it off or will ground somewhere else and shut it off when you don't want it to. Good luck.


----------



## Gluefinger

Toecutter1967 said:


> I have a STIHL TS 420 concrete saw, my problem is that there is no gas getting to the spark plug. I have cleaned and replaced diaphrams, new gas lines.....etc. Does anyone have a idea what could cause this?


Hello toecutter, Have you checked the vent in the fuel tank cap. Take the cap slightly loose and see if it will start. If it dose then close the cap and see if it shuts off. If it shuts off then you should replace the cap. If that is not the problem then look at the lines and the in-tank filter and line. Good luck.


----------



## the_franny

Hi, this is Franny from Wimberley, Texas. I was replacing the fuel lines and primer bulb on my gas trimmer and cannot remember which one went where.  Any tips or diagrams would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnnyg

*Franny*

The short line or return line goes to the primer bulb.The other line which has the fuel fiter should be the longest line,it goes to the carb inlet nozzle.
I hope this helps.,,,Johnny


----------



## johnnyg

Check the ground on the soleniod.Try to jump the soleniod posts to see if it will turn the starter over,if it does you either have a bad soleniod or bad ground.good luck


----------



## the_franny

It was helpful, Johnny. Thanks!


----------



## Gilbert Gibbs

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hi to all, I'm on the Texas Gulf Coast, where the salt bugs eat metals alive. My dear sister retired, came home with all her goodies, including a Sears-sold, "10 or 15 year old" Craftsman/Tecumseh engine powering it. (Can anyone pronounce that correctly? ;-)
My need to know is the specifics of how the carb linkages for throttle/speed controls are connected, since even with taking pictures and drawing diagrams, I'm sure to foul something up. 
Overall, this appears to be a good group to get to know - and maybe learn something in "my retirement years" along with giving two bits of advice to some poor soul. 
Best from Texas!


----------



## dutchman

*Manuals*

Hello All, I'm new to this forum. I am looking for manuals, etc. for a Tecumseh HMSK85. I can find info for HMSK80, 90 and 110, but not 85. Can anyone help?:
Thanks


----------



## crzhors

*Newbie with a RobinSubaru4.5*

Hello,Glad to meet ya, I'm down in CentralAmerica with a BrowniesThird Lung Dive compressor,with a 4.5 RobinSubaru OHV. The owner hasn't used it in many months.I went thru the carb, cleaned the tank,added fresh gas,It started right up,great... but surging.at any RPM it surges,by closing the choke you can almost make it steady,but chokes it too much.
I'm leaning towards the governor,if I steady the lever it runs smooth.
Anybody had this experience??? I have one of these units myself,but my engine is brand new,and runs sweet. Thanks all, crzhors


----------



## joeylove

*I need Tecumseh Tech Handbook*

I would like to get Tech Man. for Tecumseh so I could put camshaft back on.
Model LEV 120 Spec 362003A.
Thank you
:wave::wave:


----------



## joeylove

deken I have a need model lec 120 spec 362003a
thnaks


----------



## tommontgomery

*Leaf blower/vac combo problem*

My leaf blower/vaccuum will only run at the slowestr speed. Attempts to increase speed results in cutting off. Any ideas?

Tom


----------



## chopperman

Hi,my name is Stan from Sioux City,Iowa.I have some small engines that need some help,so I'll be searching the forums to get help and maybe give something back also.
Thanks up front to all.


----------



## wombatwaltz

*will*

Hi just joined from Brisbaine Australia,good to meet eveyone hope your all doing well.


----------



## Falcro

Hello new to this forum...(obviously) I hope to find a share some good information here


----------



## carlc1

My name is Carl and i'm from Cookeville,Tn.


----------



## ronoblinsky

Hi I'm Ron in Meaford Ontario Canada hello to all . I'm looking to repair a MTD 826 SNOWBLOWER BEFORE IT SNOWS; NEED MANUAL!


----------



## Cat

:wave:Hi my name is Cat I'm from Kent Wa. I'm looking for a manual for a Homelite ZR series weedeater Model # Z8305B it has 4 strings, also how old it is and the fuel ratio, please. Thanks


----------



## 540z

Hey Guys,
My name is TR, and I have more hobbies than my wife cares for me to have. I love to tinker with anything mechanical or electronic. I always have some kind of gadget ripped apart on the bench or in the garage. Things look better in pieces anyway, but when they go back together better than new, that's rewarding. I get paid to wreck things and find out why, the kind of job any kid my age would like. 
I just wanted to drop in and say hey!


----------



## alaessig

*Fuel problem weedeater hedge trimmer GHT225*

This motor will only run on 3/4 choke. The fuel primer bulb seems to be drawing air. Looking carefully at the small line feeding the bulb from the fuel tand there are no bubbles coming from the tank but lots of bubbles returning to the tank and making the fuel leak out of the gas cap vent. I went to the local small engine place and they said the carb. needs rebuilt but would not say where this air is coming from. Any suggestions? Andy


----------



## blackspawn41

*craftsman chain saw 358.350842*

i have a sears craftsman chain saw model # 358.350842 i need to find an ignation coil or a replacement part. any one know where i can get this part?


----------



## interp11

*Hello*

Hi All I am new here, I was looking for the cylinder head torque and tightening sequence for a 17 hp B & S Intek. thanks


----------



## Scurrynice

*Honda GCV160 (N5AF is Engine ID) Float Adjust / Needle Valve*

I replaced the carb on my Honda Powerwasher. Now the gas just fills the carb until it drains out of the fuel filter side of the engine. I took the bowl off and held the float up and the gas flow stopped. So my question is how do I adjust the float / needle valve on this particular carb? Does the fitting that the need valve goes into adjust? It looks like it has slots in there for a standard screw driver to turn it?

Please advise


----------



## rikclark

*Rick*

Hi, I'm Rick from the beautiful mountains of Western North Carolina. I own a franchised Handyman Service, but joined here becuase I do a lot of my own small engine repair. Will post a specific question in another topic area.


----------



## roy_ruis

*Hi All.. 42a707cylinder head sequence*

Hi, my name is Roy, I found this is the best forrum. Does anyone know what is the torque sequence for a model 42a707 head?
I disasambled it cleaned it out but dont want it to warp as I put it back in.

Thanks


----------



## edkedk

*Hello from new member!*

I have too many non-running small engines. Always need help repairing and finding parts. Glad I found this Forum.


----------



## 2uprup

Hi
My name is Jason and I am from Derry, NH. I joined to read more about small engines.


----------



## geribj

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Iam Bill, and i need some help on 16 hp tecumseh, where would i find info. on how to adjust carb, Thanks


----------



## seanjohn

My name is Sean from CA.


----------



## Highroader

*MTD snowblower*

Highroader from up here in Prince George BC Canada found this site looking for help with a old MTD snow blower probably 25 years or so all the linkage is missing for the carb and govorner


----------



## dewaterb

bjd jfjdsf hfjkdhsdf jhfjhsdf hfjdhjkdhf jhdjkf


----------



## larry staff

*lealf blower*

Ht im new. lealf blower runs for a few seconds and shuts down. Only when I add gas directily in the carb does it do that. I see air bubbles in the lines by the bulb. new sparkplug new carb kit still nothing. can someone give me info


----------



## Nurd

Hi from Ohio, looking to fix my lawnmower and found this site. Had to join to download a PDF diagram. So now I'm a new member.


----------



## EAGLEBEAK

*" Saying- Hi"*

:wave:
I'm NEW & saying hi 2 everybody!!!!
I'm from *** CAMBRIDGE ONTARIO CANADA***


----------



## wilsonpda

*MocCulloch Mini-Mac 35 Repair/Part*

Greeting from Luck, WI. I am looking for a parts book with the part numbers and specifically for a rewind starter pulley for the above mentioned McCullough Mini-Mac 35. The part is plastic and I have simply worn a groove in it, from what I believe are called the Starter Pawls. This is an old chainsaw but it otherwise runs great. I will probably need additional parts for it in the future.


----------



## ekmobley

*Kevin and this Ariens snowblower in Wasilla, ak*

Hello! finally have snow up here. and the Ariens Snowblower that I bought is giving me a problem. It starts, runs, I turn the choke off, I then try to use it and it shuts down. I then have to let it sit for 5 minutes before it will crank back up.
It is the 20" 5HP STS 2 + 2 . Any ideas?


----------



## trudecu

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


hi, i'm joe. very mature 77 years old but still very active, both lawn mowing & snowblowing here in maine


----------



## Westcreekbill

Hi, I'm Bill from Springfield, PA. I have inherited a Simplicity Snow Blower wirh a Tecumseh Engine (HS50 67261F) and want to get it running before the snow come. I am looking for a repair manual so I know what horsepower it is, what type of spark plug to use etc. Can anybody direct me?


----------



## mwhiteho

*Hello*

I'm glad I found this site. It looks interesting


----------



## James Lawrence

*ohh 60 71120d*

Hey this is my son's engine- 
Im rebuilding it for the 3rd time -
Im from dallas-
yup thats about it


----------



## "SunDawg"

Hello everyone i,m from k.c. Missouri.I have a problem with a tecumsah smalll engine lev 115 model #.Anyone with a manuall would be grateful for the help.


----------



## npaki786

*newbie*

I'm a newbie to this repair stuff....so forgive me if i sound dumb. =)


----------



## bobrestore

Bob 
Homewood Illinois USA


----------



## damitray

*howdy*

Howdy ,,I'm Ray From Ohio:wave:


----------



## chopper3511

*Hello all*

Name is Mark I am from Rexburg Idaho. Having problems with a snowthrower. It is and MTD with a 5.5 tecumseh engine. I took it apart to fix a leak but the camshaft has a spring on it and i have no idea where it went. model is 31A-3CAD752 (2007) and serial is 1j035110052. It is a 2 stage snowthrower. Thanks.


----------



## Machold

Hello, 
I'm here to learn how to keep my 2 & 4 cyle equipment in good shape, especially on how to tune my chain saw carbs.


----------



## ritzyone

Hey folks, new to the forum world(bit of a technophobe)but I can see its upside.Glad to be a part.


----------



## smoothe

Hey Yall Glad to be here!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## shoes

hello iam new to the site and iam starting up an small engine repair service at my home after i retire from the USPS. i like working with small engines and trying to gain some experiences in repairing all types, will appreicate any assistance and i will be ahppy to share what i have learned also.........


----------



## shoes

does anyone know the points and coil settings on an tecumseh HS50-6708C engine appreciate any information tks


----------



## eboyette

I am retired military, 4 years in Naval Air and 18 years in the US Air Force. I'm an old codger (74).

I am looking for a repair manual for a Tecumseh Engine, Model 143.014500, Family YTPXS.1951BB.

Thank You


----------



## Beerman

hey man, I'm Jimmy from Mobile and I am new at this stuff


----------



## Beerman

Can you help me? I have a John D with a Kohler 22 horse power. i cannot get this thing to crank. It was running and just quiet. So I turned the key and nothing. I could jump the thing off by my car. I attached the positive straight to the starter and fired it up and fine, it ran. So i brought a new battery and it cranked fine for the next month or so , then Nothing. I have replaced the cylinoid and i still have nothing. I check the battery and we got power accourding to my meter. I turned the key on and there is nothing on my meter. So something is killing all the power when i turn the key on. I bypassed the three safety switched and still nothing. I need help!!!


----------



## chuckv

*2 cycle 2 horse power generator engine.*

Hi folks,
I'm from Swansea, IL near Saint Louis Mo.
I have a Hong kong Japan made 2 cycle generator thats got a carb 
issue. It began running differant and then I noticed that it began to leak fuel from the carb. Is it difficult to rebuild these carbs and what do I need to focus on primarily in order to get it right?
I read here in these posts that increasing the oil mix will increase the life of the engine too. Is this correct?
Any help in restoring the carb I thank you for.:thumbsup:


----------



## rj4366

i'm jay,toledo,ohio


----------



## rfischi

Hi. I'm Ralph, a back yard mechanic. I fix my family cars and my lawn mowers. I hope to get into discussions on my Honda GCV160 that is giving me fits.


----------



## quest

*Honda gcv 160 pressure washer*

I recently took of carb to clean, and ordered new gaskets for the carb. Is there anywhere that I can find the diagram for the sequence of installing the new gaskets. Thanks.


----------



## jimbo719

*jimbo719*

Hi everybody. Glad to be here. I have a 4 cycle troybilt gasoline cultivator. I needed to rebuild the carb. Have tried to install a rebuld kit and I cannot get it to fire. What have I done wrong?


----------



## Murray Man

*Hi*

Hi, Im Justin Helterbrand and im from Fleming county. KY
I like to work on small engines and lawnmowers.


----------



## madagascar65

Hello all! New user here, just have a question about a briggs and stratton engine. My Father-in-law took apart a 4 hp tiller engine, it's an older model, not sure what year or model, but the condenser has 2 wires comming from it, and one goes to the magneto, and he forgot where the other wire connected to. It has paint on the insulation like it was a ground, but i just want to make sure before i hook it up that way and burn up the magneto. Anyone got any ideas?....Thanx


----------



## shoes

hi iam shoes (roger) Newport News VA working on opening small engine repair shop after retirement from USPS. found this site and it has wealth of information....its awsome. hope i can be of some help also and looking for assistance............


----------



## tjdohertyjr

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


i have a poulan chain saw model 2800 i cannot get it going i have let it sit with gas and i guess it fouled up the carburetor i took the carburetor off and soaked it in gumout. i then blew it all out wit an air compressor and carburetor cleaner. note I removed both the top(center screw) and the bottom(four screws). I could not get it started. i used starter fluid and it would catch but not idle I have played with both the idle screw as well as both the high and low speed screws. any suggestions as to what I should try next?? thanks ted doherty


----------



## Chuck-NFNY

Help with Ariens 1028 Sno-Thro, Friction disc will not contact drive plate. Disc is not worn. I have tried the adjustment in the manual. When you engage the clutch the disc and plate stay about 1/4 inch apart.


----------



## Chuck-NFNY

Beerman-You may have a short in the electrical system that is draining the Batt. Disconnect one of the batt. terminals and put a current meter between the terminal and the cable to see if there is any current flow with the unit off.


----------



## DieCastAlley

We are DieCast Alley, and we are an online and brick-and-mortar store located in Blue Ridge, GA. We sell die-cast collectibles, as well as plastic model kits and model railroading supplies through our 3 websites, freetimehobbies.com, freetimetrains.com, and diecastalley.com. Feel free to visit and browse our websites. You may also give us a call M-F from 10AM - 6PM, ET and Saturday from 10AM - 2PM, ET at 706-946-1120.


----------



## spiritlakes

hi I'm new to this I am from Delta,colorado


----------



## terry moore

hi terry in N.H. need info on tecumseh carbs the new ones no adjustment cleaned and rebuilt it still wont run smooth revs up and down junk or what??????????


----------



## tdavis

Hello everyone! I'm new to this site and live in Northeast Texas.


----------



## jetmech

*New to the site*

Hi, all: As my call sign indicates, I've been making my living in the jet engine business for many years. Since I am in military aviation, I will be retiring within a couple of years. Once I retire, I am interested in doing more small engine work in my shop here in the Green Mountains of Vermont. Plenty of mowers, blowers, chainsaws, et al up here and I suspect many of my upscale neighbors posess neither the inclination nor the wherewithall to maintain and repair same. Time will tell. I've already gleaned a ton of tips from this site and expect to visit it often as I spend less time working aircraft and more on earth-bound hardware.


----------



## greyhounds

*16 twin briggs & stratton*

Hello,
First time post.From Mendon,Ohio.Five miles ahead and 50 years behind.I have a 1978 16 twin briggs and stratton motor.Took off my rider,putting it on my log spitter.Have been looking on the Briggs sites and cannot find the motor wiring diagram.I have a red and black wire coming from the alternator and a single black wire from a single block stud ontop of the rear of the motor by the plug.Cannot find my papers for this.Must have trown them away when I junked out the rider.Any help? Thanks Rick


----------



## owie1946

hi all, 1st timer, buffalo ny.


----------



## donerite68

boy do i feel stupid. this is my first time trying to post on a board. this said to reply to a thread so i will see what happens.


----------



## donerite68

ok i guess it is just that simple. i live in a small town in north carolina,make a lot of mistakes just trying to fix things. mostly things that were going to be replaced anyway. so why not learn something.


----------



## cmrich3021

hello
My name is Charles
I have a Poulan Gasblower 
When I crank it, it will run for a couple minutes, loose power and quit
Anybody had this problem


----------



## pescador

*18 Hp Craftsman Lawnmower*

I have a 18hp Craftsman lawnmower that the engine stops when I engage the mower deck. It has a electical type clutch. The tractor runs fine intill I engage the mower. The tractor is 5 years old. John


----------



## david nix

hey everyone, just joined up and are having problems with a coleman powermate 6250/ Tecumseh engine portabile generator. i am in need of an owner's manual with electrical diagrams. the first time i used it, it worked a lamp, but when i went to use it to run my camper(30amp) it would not work. i bought it on line and home depot handles coleman generators so i took it back and they sent it off, and told me that the brushes were bad but only replaced one of the two. the next time i went to use it during a storm it again would not run the camper. sent it back and they told me nothing was wrong and the shaft was bent on the motor. i pulled the electrical side off and found three wires not soldered. i can see where they were soldered but not sure which wire should be soldered to which position. my reset buttons are working, just need to know where these wires need to go and be re-soldered. i believe this is my only problem. everyone i have spoken to about it and have told me i have nothing more than a boat anchor


----------



## david nix

hey this is david nix i am from Broussard La. i am disabled and love working on cars. i am no longer able to do all the things i use to do but can do somethings. i need help with this generator asap, can anyone help?


----------



## rako

*New member Rako from Oregon*

Hi everyone.I'm new to small engine work,own a 1998 Red Max EB4300 that is not running smooth(bogs down with little throttle increase).Changed the plug,checked the gas&air filters and am going to follow the advice I read here on carb cleaning and exhaust chamber.For carb cleaning,what's the procedure,just remove and apply cleaner?what about gaskets and seals?I've got plenty of auto rebuild experience but no 2 cycle.


----------



## hooverq

Hi, Just popping in to get a little advice, Thanks, Rob


----------



## terry82

*new member*

hello to all ,i am a new member .i like cars and any type of motors .i am in columbia city indiana.i am working on a 32cc sears 2 cycle leaf blower.it will not start with out putting fuel in the carb .it will not stay running with out adding fuel .i have looked at the fuel pickup it looks good .the line to it has fuel in it . i have put in new gaskets to the carb .what else should i look at ?:wave:


----------



## samartin2131

*repair snowblower*

Hi,
I work on small Engines for family And friends,not great at at it but there are times I am successful. I live in New England and getting ready for snow (Happy Holidays, by the way). I have a Toro snowpup ccr 1000, that I can't seem to figure out how the choke seems to work. There is a hard small rod that keeps the choke closed. It connects to the carb then to underneath the recoil housing, when I disconnected it I did not have to take off the housing. Now it is so tight the choke stays closed, it's also an electric start. I recieved for free so I could clean out the carb and give it to my mother for small snowstorms. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank-you
Steve


----------



## samartin2131

I'm not even sure how to post a question Please help I feel like an idiot


----------



## CarloA

*A typical Newbie*

Hello readers. I have just recently became a member of Hobbytalk for one main reason. And that is to get help in fixing my snowblower. I will post a thread soon and I hope i can get this done asap. Thanks everyone.


----------



## terry82

hello new member .if your weather is getting as bad as it is here in indiana ,you will need to fix that blower fast .


----------



## xkiddrick

Hey whats up!
i'm From brecksville Ohio, working on rebuilding a minibike from 1974.........long time ago!
But the fun has just begun!
Rick


----------



## Geobar

*Geobar*

Hi Everyone,
I have just joined up and I hope I can get some help with some problems I have, I am from Trinidad in the southern Caribbean. I am a retired Chemical Engineer and worked in the Oil Industry all my professional life. I have 10 acres that I cultivate with fruit trees, commercial timber and am also very keen on horticulture. I use the following small engine equipment ---
Small Shindaiwa Chain Saw, Large Husquavana Chain Saw, 18inch Homelite chain saw (that's a problem!!) 2 Shindaiwa Brush Cutters, an Echo Pole Pruner, and a 5HP push lawn mower with a B&S engine. I also use a Kawasaki 250 cc ATV (probably not classed as a small engine). I'm always fixing some thing!!
Very pleased to be in this group and will discuss my first problem at next posting.
I'm happy to be here!! 
George.


----------



## cllevass

*New member, 11 th december 2009*

Hi

My name is Claude

I'm from Montréal, Qc, Canada.

I'm a frenchspeaking member ... so sorry for my poor englishspeaking.


----------



## mc_harley

Hi to all members, I am new here and I started a new hobby since a few month trying to fix lawnmowers and sit on mowers. There are still a lot of things I don't now how to fix and that where I will need some help from YOU.
I live in the South off Holland and I like my new hobby. So I hope to learn a lot here.

mc_harley


----------



## Walter119

*New Member*

Greetings to all: I am new to the group, I am from Oxford, Alabama (about 55 miles NE of Birmingham). I am retired US Air Force (30 years) and enjoy bringing old small engines back to life. Look forward to participating. Regards

Walt


----------



## tsalagi1945

*wesa asgaya (catman)*

I am in the process of building a small snow blade for my garden tractor. I need to make chains for my rear wheels also. Thought I would browse. My snow blade will be a design from a craftsman manual. Not as fancy but workable. About 4 years ago I built a front end loader for a Yanmar 16 HP diesel tractor, so this shouldn't be a problem. Just needed an idea to start. I live in the shenandoah valley in Virginia. Not much snow so I don't want to buy something expensive to live in my garage.


----------



## collarman2

*New to the site*

Hi have a problem with a 4hp b&S engine timing line marks up but doesnt work right engine 110998


----------



## depworker

hi have 55000 generator check oil found gasoline in oil still running what kind of promblem im i looking at


----------



## depworker

gas generator 5500 corection


----------



## rives

*New member*

Hi, I'm Ralph from Gainesville FL.

I'm trying to get some help with a 2-cycle leaf blower that starts but quickly turns off.


----------



## SgtGuilty

Hey Everyone, The Sgt. Here Ive got a quick question I have a Tecumseh Power Sport 5.0HP OHV Motor and I have a leak at the float and bowl area I picked up the gaskets to seal it ,but I have one problem there is a small pin that goes back inside the bowl but im not sure where it belongs. If someone could help I would Greatly Appreciate it.


----------



## 30yearTech

SgtGuilty said:


> Hey Everyone, The Sgt. Here Ive got a quick question I have a Tecumseh Power Sport 5.0HP OHV Motor and I have a leak at the float and bowl area I picked up the gaskets to seal it ,but I have one problem there is a small pin that goes back inside the bowl but im not sure where it belongs. If someone could help I would Greatly Appreciate it.


The only pin that I can think of, is the float pin. There should be 2 tabs cast into the carburetor body and 2 tabs on the float (if it's a metal one) and the pin would slide through all the tabs and the float will hinge from this pin. 

At least if that's the pin your talking about.


----------



## magemorph

*695907 Tecumseh Master Parts Manual*

Hello everyone! I'm Jay, Spring Creek, Pa, DIY'er.

I'm looking for the 695907 Tecumseh Technician's Handbook (Tecumseh Carburetor Identification, Troubleshooting and Service Manual.) Since the cpdonline site is down, I'm hoping some kindred spirit around here might have a copy handy of that .pdf and be willing to send it to me in an email or something. I can't seem to find it anywhere online. If you do, I think you can just Private Message me for my email address. That way, I'm not posting it out here for all the little spambots to find. I'm new to this forum though, so I'm not positive about that.

I have a HM100 I'm mounting to an old Snowflite. I'm just having a little trouble identifying the proper carburetor for my model, so I can order new parts. I've narrowed it down to two possibilities, I think, based on what's left of my model number under the rust.

My model number is either HM100-159034? OR HM100-159024? The question mark is the 7th digit that is worn beyond recognition. It looks like it was rounded, so I'm thinking either a "C" or a "G". Not 100% though.

If it ends in a "C", I'm looking at part number 631959A (replaces 632038). 
If it ends in a "G", then it's part number 632370A (replaces 632110).

Frankly, there would be a lot less guessing if I could just get my hands on that book! At least I'd know I was doing the procedure correctly.

Anyways, if someone has an electronic copy floating around, it'd be greatly appreciated. That snow's only ankle deep now, but we'll be paying for our mild winter in no time! Thanks for reading everyone, have a great day!:wave:


----------



## dslc6487

*New Member from Georgia*

I joined today. Thought I had worked on all of the small engines until a friend of mine brought me a generator that has a JIANGDONG 5.5 HP Model 168 today. I know nothing about these engines. Hope to find some infor on this site. If you know of a site where I can get info, your help would be appreciated. Looking forward to sharing info on the board.


----------



## smtrainswiz59

*hi just joined your club i'm intrested in HO model railroading & small engine repair*

:tongue::wave:


hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


----------



## randva

*new member*

Hi i'm Randy from SLC utah, I enjoy working with small engines as well as working on my Jeep.


----------



## curt4774

Hello to all of you from a new member. As you can see from my username, my name is Curt, and I'd like to take this opportunity to extend my "Best Wishes" to all of you and your families and relatives for a healthy, happy, and prosperous Holiday Season. Here's hoping all of you have a great New Year in 2010 - I'm sure most of us could use it; I know I sure could, having worked for years in Construction-related Trucking.......


----------



## curt4774

Hello to everyone from a new member. As you can tell from the username, my name is Curt, and I'd like to take this opportunity to extend my "Best Wishes" to all of you, your families, and relatives for a healthy, happy and prosperous Holiday Season. Here's hoping you all have a great New Year in 2010; I'm sure we could all use it -I know I could anyway, after having worked for years in the construction-related Trucking Industry.


----------



## geosnell

*Hello*

Hi: Everyone like to tinker with my lawnmowers and small engines did some mechanical work when i was yiungewr. Attempting to rebuild my snow blower carb. It has a 5 hp Techumsen engine and I believe I lost thegovenor spring, but not sure. any assitance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ahaldar

My name is A. Haldar. I am a new member. I hope to learn a lot from you guys. I am from New Jersey. Hope everybody enjoys a mery Christmas. Thanks:


----------



## ahaldar

Hi Guys: I have a problem with my Yardmaster 8 HP Snow Thrower. When I tried to start the machine after changing the engine oil, it won't start. Initially when I pressed the electrical switch the engine cranked, but after pressing the switch 3/4 times there seemed to be no juice in the electrical system. Can somebody tell me what I should do. It will be greatly appreciated. If you need more informatin, please email me. Please try to give me a quick response, because weather guys are alerting us for an oncoming snow shower in our area. No complain though, a white Christmas will be exciting. Merry Christmas and happy Holidays everybody. 

Anupam Haldar


----------



## ahaldar

Hi Guys: I have a problem with my Yardmaster 8 HP Snow Thrower. When I tried to start the machine after changing the engine oil, it won't start. Initially when I pressed the electrical switch the engine cranked, but after pressing the switch 3/4 times there seemed to be no juice in the electrical system. Can somebody tell me what I should do. It will be greatly appreciated. If you need more informatin, please email me. Please try to give me a quick response, because weather guys are alerting us for an oncoming snow shower in our area. No complain though, a white Christmas will be exciting. Merry Christmas and happy Holidays everybody. 

Anupam Haldar
[email protected]


----------



## tracypaq

hi my name tracy i saying waz up


----------



## miboy62

Hi my name is Milo I am from West Michigan.
I just found this site seams like a lot of nice people. Look forward to sharing information with everyone.


----------



## bad*dawg

*McCullogh 3200 chain saw fuel lines*

Have read much but still confused as to which fitting on the carb is considered the fuel pump side. Had to replace all my fuel lines and forgot the routing. Currently I have the filter / pick-up line attached to the adjustment side of the carb and the pump side of the primer attached to the back side (clutch side) fitting of the carb. Saw runs fine when raw gas is dumped into the carb. Have rebuilt the carb, all new lines, new filter, and new primer.


----------



## Dr nemo

Hello, this is my first post so if I screw things up its normal. I am from New York, Long Island,retired now 5 years. Figuring out how thinks work here on this site,should be quick.I have an Ariens Sno Thro, I think it is the first year it came out 1960. Model 10m5 it has the Lauson4.5 hp motor. I can not find the manual owners or service anywhere. This machine has 2 foward and reverse, the lever in the center turns right for 1st,turn left for 2nd, straight up is netural. For reverse pull the lever towards you. This lever will not stay in the pull postion and has to be held, it will not go in reverse,is there an adjustment for this. If I could get some info on this it would help. Dr nemo


----------



## nnyparts.com

*Hi Guys*

My name is Eric and we run a small engine repair shop and sell parts. If you guys are trying to find a part, I would be more than happy to look it up and give you an idea of what it might cost. I am from Northern NY...tis winter and is snowing. Wishing all you guys a happy New Year!


----------



## jr.lusk

I have a problem with my poulan saw. It will idle, but when I hit the throttle it will die. Do you know anything about this problem?


----------



## 30yearTech

jr.lusk said:


> I have a problem with my poulan saw. It will idle, but when I hit the throttle it will die. Do you know anything about this problem?


If you have an adjustable carburetor, you might want to try opening up the low speed adjustment screw 1/8 to 1/4 turn at a time and see if this helps.


----------



## pmm

Hi, I'm New here. This is Paul on Long Island NY - working on a 40 year old snow blower with a tecomseh engine and a cranky carborator any info on adjustments would be helpful.


----------



## shipshape

*New member from Canada*

Hi, my name is Jose and I live in Ontario. I just inhereted a two year old Craftsman 10.5 hp snowking from my godfather. He called me and told me his fairly new machine went boom and wouldn't start. I had a look and noticed two of the four electric starter motor fastners were sheared off. When I pulled the electric motor off I could see the rod peeking at me. He wanted to know if I could fix it, I laughed for a while. My cousin bought the same unit on the same day and I've had to work on both units this fall during start-up, not including oil change, they wanted to do that. They were using the wrong oil, I drained the oil from the good machine and filled it with the proper oil yesterday after I tore the boom engine apart. The crank is bent, the cam lost two teeth and the rod was in pieces with a small piece welded to the crank from the heat. The block has a hole in it. I have called around for a short block and the asking price is $650.00. He paid $1500 for it two years ago. I'm not sure what to do, the rest of it is mint.


----------



## stihl012av

hi im nate and im from elkton md. im working on my stihl 012 av chainsaw. the chain oiler isnt working. i dont know how this works but i have gotten it to oil my chain by cracking the bar/chain fill cap while its running. maybe a vent problem? if so where is the vent located? any help here would be appreciated


----------



## chipperH70

*New Memeber*

Hi all.....Just wanted to say hello. My name is Matt and I've recently been given a 1970 JD 726 snowblower. As you can imagine, it is in pretty rough shape thus the term given. Anyway..... Tecumseh H70 with your typical carb issues from sitting outside for so long. But the biggest issue is no spark, which is why I have joined this great forum after lurking as a guest for about an hour or two. I have already found some great advise from many members with similar problems and will attempt them today....hopefully (temp is 22) brr. Just a quick recap if some of you were wondering....new carb kit installed after a very good cleaning.....new points and condensor but still no spark. Will check all connections and do a good sanding of all contacts to make sure I have a good ground. I hope this solves the issue, if not then a new coil will be next. Thanks again for a great forum.

:thumbsup: Matt


----------



## charlesnj

*Hello all from NJ*

Hello, My name is Chuck I live near Atlantic City NJ. I have a few lawn mower engines and a Kohler k582 to work on. Hope I can get some advice especially on the Kohler. Thanks Chuck


----------



## gocartking

*mark*

got gocart with 5.0 tecumseh eng 
and I am from 29pams CA


----------



## unc1993

*Newbie to Hobby Talk*

Hello all my name is Loy from Dallas, NC!


----------



## 6894rich

*Tecumseh hssk50 wont start*

My crank snowblower wont start. I have read other similar questions/answers and it seems like a carborator issue but I have already cleaned the carborator bowl and supply lines, new spark plug, new gas, and it still wont start. I pulled the rewind starter so many times my shoulder is aching. Anyways, I then took out the spark and sprayed liquid wrench in thinking something was bound up, reinstalled the plug, and tried again, and this time it ran fine for about two hours but with heavy gas fume. So I thought the problem was resolved. The next day and snowstorm I had the same problem. Anyone have any thoughts? Thanks for your help.


----------



## duanebroadwell

Greetings Group, I am Pastor Broadwell , and our church has a Riding lawn mower that we just started having problems with so, it is sitting in the shed for the winter, until spring when we start thinking about getting it fixed. I believe it to have a fuel pump problem, because it(pump) does not give fuel to the carb when it's supposed to. if I put fuel in the carb it will run, if I disconnect the fuel line, no fuel comes thru the pump. I was wondering if someone has a manual or diaphram numbers and suggest where is a good place to get my parts.I'd appreciate it. The engine is a B & S 14 HP v Twin Model 303777 type 0135-01 code # 90011513 thanks for any help & suggestions and may you all have a good yr. & prosper. Pastor B


----------



## terry82

there is a fuel line that goes form your gas tank to your carb take a look at the fuel filter .


----------



## matthewthrall

*6hp Tecumseh only runs 1hr*

Im on my 2nd OOOLD snowblower with 6hp Tecumseh engines. I threw a rod on the first after it overheated from 1hr of heavy use. The second does the same, but NOW I know to let the engine cool down instead of trying to compensate the governor by choking the engine.

Both run perfect for about an hour, until the governor takes over, by limiting fuel to a bare minimum. It continues to run if you choke the engine down to 3/4. 

Any clue as to why these do that? Or if theres anyway to overcome this? I dont want to destroy another engine.


----------



## crd1957

hello any one know anything about an 032av stihl chainsaw


----------



## Zanntheman

*Club Golf Cart Engine Repair*

Does anyone have a manual to download or site for me to be able to remove and repair the gas engine in a Club car. The golf cart I bought is probably 15 years old , but I would like to get it in running condition for my grandchildren.. Any help would be appreciated. The person I bought it from says that it smokes alot. I am very capable of doing all the work on the engine myself, I just want to remove the engine and what other parts on the cart that I should check. Thanks again.

Roddy Boudreaux
Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## bigfishn

*new to fourm*

hi from benton, arkansas


----------



## briscain

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hello I am Tony from New Lenox.


----------



## graybird

I am a 63 years old retired communications worker, living in NE Georgia. My un- computerized neighbor is looking for check valve and primer bulb for a Stihl FS80av old style.Since he is legally blind, I try to help him as much as possible. If anyone knows where I might find these items will be much appreciated. Graybird


----------



## sweeneytodduk

*Newbie from U.k.*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hi everybody, I'm dave from Reading, Berkshire in the U.K, and i enjoy repairing any horticultural machinery preferably old stuff.


----------



## bloomis

*Hi Everyone*

Hello Everyone, 

My name is Bill and I'm a first time user of this forum.

I recently purchased a used go-kart from an amusement park which has a Honda GX240/8 hp engine. It runs pretty good but needs a tune up. I was trying to get rid of the engine surging during idle and found the thread where someone helped Rotti (?) fix the same problem (clean the carb and orfaces, I'll do that tomorrow...Thanks!). I've replaced the air cleaner and put a new spark plug in as well.

I would like to set it up for a little more speed naturally!:thumbsup: . So far I have removed the "stop" on the gas pedal and backed out the screw on the throttle linkage so it doesn't limit the engine rpm either.

Under the gas tank is what I believe to be the governor which backs off when the kart hits top speed. What I would like to know is if a rig up a mechanical linkage to it so when I want more speed it holds the governor wide open (giving a significant boost in speed) will this hurt the engine?

Also, if anyone knows of any modifications (parts, tuning, or ???) would you please provide me with the details and where I can purchase them.


Thanks very much! Our family is really looking forward to a lot of fun with the kart so you help is greatly appreciated.

:freak:

Bill


----------



## EEEEEEDDDDDDDDD

*B&S 19.5hp LHead carb rebuild 3screwFuelPump*

Thanks for your help and postings.
B&S 42E707-2631-E1-9808055B
Craftsman 917.270810
I have created .pdf to rebuild the carb
on a briggs & stratton 19.5 Hp L-head
pre 1998 w/3screw fuel pump. 6meg
Worked Great ! can't upload too big.
email [email protected] request copy.


----------



## Terry99

*Hello To All From New Member in SC*

I have a lot of hobbies and too little time for them. I enjoy flying RC helicopters, RC Truggy Class racing, Metal Detectors, Motorcycles-both street and dirt bikes, Target shooting rifles, and several more. Wow I need to thin the herd some. No wonder I can't get great at anything.
I also enjoy working on small engines and restoring mechanical stuff.
My name is Terry, I'm 60 years old, and served in the Marines in Nam-1968. I work as a trainer for high power electric linemen.


----------



## stillwater sett

*hello all*

hi,i am rick watts. i have a hobby of lawn tractors and i have looked here for a while when i have a problem.thought it was time to register and become a member too.i live just north of dayton,ohio in a small town called west milton.anyway it is nice to be here and hopefully make some new friends.thanks again,rick


----------



## 13croft

Hi I Am Croft From Winnipeg Canada Want To Now If A Stens 440-465 Mega Fire Will Work On A Tecusemh Hm 80155128b Model 924024 Ser 000883 .


----------



## jeremias1950

:hi I am Jerry from Miami Florida. I have been looking for all the gear belts for the Street Weapon. Does any one sell them?


----------



## LOBO1608

hi i'm trying to find a tecumseh snow blower repair manual for a model no. 310 681 597
serial no. 242097. it's a 8-24" the snow blower is about 10yrs old. bought it second hand now it's broken. started to take it apart, to check what damage in the engine.


----------



## moleman

Hello everyone as you can tell i'm new to hobby talk. I saw a posting about a plastic fuel inlet on a tecumseh carb and how they split and then leak. I too would like to know where i can purchase those inlets. elbows. The model # is
tc 300 3101f . any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Jeff


----------



## alphadog

Hi, I'm from Washington NH. Does anybody know who sells a quality engine stand to mount on my workbench? I've seen nice ones in repair books.


----------



## dawsonlong

Could someone direct me to a good diagram of a Ryobi 990R Trimer Plus 4 Stroke engine thjat I can put new fuel lines in?


----------



## iansdaddy

Hello all. first time poster from NC. bought my son a murray explorer go cart. the original engine was a 6 hp tecumseh ohh60. but it has been replaced with a briggs and stratton engine. Does anyone know where i could possibly find the original engine plate assembly? The 680219E549 part number isn't coming up on any website i go to. thanks


----------



## C Mac

*Help on Repair of Tecumseh 5 Hp Carbarator*

Hi to all.
(I be a newbe.)
I have a Ariens model 932 snow blower. 
It has a 5 HP. Model HS 50 67272F Tecumseh Moter and a Tecumseh Carb.
I have removed it cleaned it, replaced the needle and seat and float bowl,and all the carb gaskets. I alsol replaced the gaskets on exh,and carb mamafold. I drained the gas in the tank and put new gas in it. It started right up and ran great for a hour. I put it away. One week later I started it up and it ran a few mins. and quit.Now it will start and die and not run. Help Help.
Anyone out there have a carberator picture break down and parts diagram you can e-mail me. I have the Ariens Manual but,it don"t have anything on the moter.
I would also really like a complete repair manual with pictures and parts numbers on the Tecumseh model HS 50 67272f moter you could e-mail me.
Also any thing to fix my problem.
Thank you.
C Mac


----------



## 30yearTech

C Mac said:


> Hi to all.
> (I be a newbe.)
> I would also really like a complete repair manual with pictures and parts numbers on the Tecumseh model HS 50 67272f moter you could e-mail me.
> Also any thing to fix my problem.
> Thank you.
> C Mac


Hi C Mac and welcome to the forum.

You will get more reply's to your questions, if you start a new thread in the appropriate section. Since I am here, I can tell you that you can find a complete service manual for your engine in the sticky thread (Helpful Links) in the 4 cycle section, I believe they are on page 3. 

You can find an illustrated parts list at www.partstree.com just click on the Tecumseh icon and use your model number.

Best of Luck....


----------



## provoboy58

i recently broke my neck and need some help fixing my snowblower. model number AH600-1627N-92704. i had to put a needle and float on the carb. i put the fuel line on and there is another primer hose but where do i attach it. because i see two other possibilities. i have a hard time moving around with this brace on my neck but it looks like when i tried to start the snowblower (electric start thank heaven) i noticed fuel leaking around the exhaust which seems weird. I wish i had a manual but do not have much money since i have been out of work while in recovery. can anyone help


----------



## 30yearTech

provoboy58 said:


> i recently broke my neck and need some help fixing my snowblower. model number AH600-1627N-92704. i had to put a needle and float on the carb. i put the fuel line on and there is another primer hose but where do i attach it. because i see two other possibilities. i have a hard time moving around with this brace on my neck but it looks like when i tried to start the snowblower (electric start thank heaven) i noticed fuel leaking around the exhaust which seems weird. I wish i had a manual but do not have much money since i have been out of work while in recovery. can anyone help


Here is a link to a manual that will cover your engine.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf

Post any additional questions by starting a thread in the 2 cycle section of the small engine forum and you will get loads of help.

A flooding carburetor could cause fuel to come out of the exhaust.


----------



## wmgould

Hello, I'm Bill from Philadelphia. I just registered a few minutes ago. Hope to learn some new things!


----------



## mattpeters

*stranded in the snow*

Hi i have a MURRAY snowblower with a Tecumseh 2 cycle 139 cc motor on it. 
The engine will not start, i have changed the spark plug and filled the tank with fresh fuel. it is getting spark and fuel, but yet it still will not start so i was wondering if anyone knew of anything i can do


----------



## mbaldwin

does anyone know of any small engine repair programs on cd that have invoicing and flat rate guides.
Thank you


----------



## produch

*Carburator adjustment*

Hi,

I have a McCulloch promax 610 chain saw. I lost the manual and want to 
reset my carburator to the factory settings. Any Help?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## twistedsticker

thanks for the helpful hints on how to reply of course i am new to this but i'sure that i will find some help here . i really need to find a repair manual for a murray go-kart with a 6.5hp tecumseh engine thanks


----------



## twistedsticker

anybody have a repair manual for a tecumseh 6.5 motor


----------



## 30yearTech

twistedsticker said:


> anybody have a repair manual for a tecumseh 6.5 motor


Try looking here there are several links to Tecumseh service manuals, one may cover your engine.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284&page=3


----------



## doczuki

Is it worth removing the governor off of a stock OHH60?


----------



## REALB

*New member from Québec Canada*

Frst i have to tell you that i am not perfecly billigual but i,m gonna try to do my best ! I foud your site by doing search for a Tecumseh Technician's Handbook . I found very interresting to see guy like you helping each others like you do . It's make me feel good to people in a world like we live in helping each others. My name is Pierre i live in québec in a small town calling St-Raymond i love fishing and hunting i do do mechanic for my self but i 'm not a mechanic but i love to learn ! I request your help because i bought a ice auger jiffy last spring and i really llike to do the mechanic on it my self . The engine on it is a Tecumseh 2 cycle and 3 horse power .In my owners manuel to order the Tecumseh Technician's Handbook they say orders as part no. 692508 for tv Models. If any body could help me to find it it would be really appreciated ! Thanks for any help you could give me !


----------



## 30yearTech

REALB said:


> Frst i have to tell you that i am not perfecly billigual but i,m gonna try to do my best ! I foud your site by doing search for a Tecumseh Technician's Handbook . I found very interresting to see guy like you helping each others like you do . It's make me feel good to people in a world like we live in helping each others. My name is Pierre i live in québec in a small town calling St-Raymond i love fishing and hunting i do do mechanic for my self but i 'm not a mechanic but i love to learn ! I request your help because i bought a ice auger jiffy last spring and i really llike to do the mechanic on it my self . The engine on it is a Tecumseh 2 cycle and 3 horse power .In my owners manuel to order the Tecumseh Technician's Handbook they say orders as part no. 692508 for tv Models. If any body could help me to find it it would be really appreciated ! Thanks for any help you could give me !


http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf

This link, as well as many others, can be found in the sticky thread in the 4-cycle section (Helpful Links).

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rafnarp

*My Introduction*

Hello,

From Bjorn, Airplane Engine Mechanic.


----------



## rafnarp

*Honda GX140 Engine Troubles*

I have a Honda GX140 5HP Pull/start Engine that starts but shuts down in 5 to 10 seconds. It has oil alert that never lights. Fresh oil. Fuel flows o.k. from bowl plug. Strong Spark from plug. I am an experienced airplane engine mechanic, but I am stumped. I have had this Honda American Compressor (2 tank, wheelbarrow portable) engine since 1992 and it has always worked well and built pressure quickly to 130 psi and then automatically reduce to idle until pressure drops to 80 psi and then always resuming full power by the governing control. For 15 years a great little machine. Can anyone help with an effective suggestion to durable fix??????


----------



## coolone12001

Hi
You will see me on here quite a bit. I am always trying to fix some home or garden
tools and always seem to need some help.
I am now working on a Ryobi 410R cultivator, It was given to me from my son in law
who bought it about 8 years ago. He has only used it three or four time and it sat in
his shed the rest of the time. he has not used it in about 4 or 5 years and all the fuel
lines had fallen off from just setting up. I cleaned it up and replaced the fuel lines and
it seems like it wants to crank but just doesn't make it, Not sure if i got the fuel back
like they should be. It has a primer bulb and I am not sure just how that hooks between
fuel tank and carburetor, Sure need some help.
Chuck


----------



## 30yearTech

coolone12001 said:


> Hi
> You will see me on here quite a bit. I am always trying to fix some home or garden
> tools and always seem to need some help.
> I am now working on a Ryobi 410R cultivator, It was given to me from my son in law
> who bought it about 8 years ago. He has only used it three or four time and it sat in
> his shed the rest of the time. he has not used it in about 4 or 5 years and all the fuel
> lines had fallen off from just setting up. I cleaned it up and replaced the fuel lines and
> it seems like it wants to crank but just doesn't make it, Not sure if i got the fuel back
> like they should be. It has a primer bulb and I am not sure just how that hooks between
> fuel tank and carburetor, Sure need some help.
> Chuck


I would recommend starting a new thread in the 2-cycle section. You will get more responses to your inquiry's there.

The fuel line with the filter from the tank hooks up to the carburetor inlet, the line from the carburetor near the adjustment screws goes to the suction side of the primer bulb, and the output from the primer bulb goes back into the fuel tank. 

There is a good possibility that the carburetor may need some service or perhaps new diaphragms as they can get stiff from sitting up, there may be some old build up in the carb. that needs to be cleaned out.

Best of Luck....


----------



## Sweepspear

Hello all. :wave:

Name is Dale. I live in the Mpls., MN area.
Signed up to find info on an old Tecumseh / Toro snowthrower engine. 
(model# H50 65279J)
She seized up last night after 37 years of reliable service.
I suspect the connecting rod.
I haven't opened it up yet to find out for sure. 
Been a long time since I putzed with a small engine. If nothing else, it'll be something to do as cabin fever sets in. :freak:

Dale


----------



## roger51

*Small engine*

Hello!

Im an Tecumsehovner from Sweden:wave:


----------



## leonardj

*Hello*

Hi My name is leonardj and was just saying hello to all of you since I am a new member to this Hobby forums.


----------



## cluless

New member from central N.C. Lokking for a shop manual (not owners manual) for Honda GVC160 engine. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gjmease

hi im gary from pa. we are getting buried up here . can any body help with a manual for a snapper snowblower tecumseh hmsk 80


----------



## Vstar1100

Hello, I need help with MTD Tecumseh carb can anyone help?


----------



## dmsheehan

*Craftsman 359.795822 brushwhacker won't stay running*

Hi, I am Dennis Sheehan from Raleigh North Carolina and I am looking for some help with a Craftsman 2 cycle gas bushwacker model 358.795822 that I am having a problem with. I can get it to run but it wont keep running. It uses a 40:1 mixture and I bought a premix 40:1 mixture to use with it after having it sit for a year with gas in the tank. I emptied the tank, changed the sparkplug and after many attempts got it running. It ran ok for about 35-40 minutes before it started quitting on me. Now it is idling really high and will run for a while after I set it down, but withing 10 minutes it starts quitting on me when I give the throttle a squeeze. I am not a mechanic and am not sure whether I need to do a carburetor adjustment or if the pre mixed 40:1 mix is a problem. I am wondering if it is running hot or if I need a carburetor adjustment. help!.......and thanks in advance


----------



## 30yearTech

gjmease said:


> hi im gary from pa. we are getting buried up here . can any body help with a manual for a snapper snowblower tecumseh hmsk 80


You can find a service manual for the engine here: 

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

If you need one for the snow blower, then you might try the Snapper website, but you will need your model number.


----------



## 30yearTech

Vstar1100 said:


> Hello, I need help with MTD Tecumseh carb can anyone help?


Need model and spec number from the engine, and a little more input. 

What kind of issue are you having with the carburetor?


----------



## 30yearTech

cluless said:


> New member from central N.C. Lokking for a shop manual (not owners manual) for Honda GVC160 engine. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Honda manuals are hard to come by, unless you want to pay for them. 
They can be ordered at many sites online.

You can find some free information at the Honda Europe site:

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html

Click on the Service link and follow to service information.

You can also post your questions in the 4-Cycle section, and I am sure you will get plenty of help there.


----------



## 30yearTech

dmsheehan said:


> Hi, I am Dennis Sheehan from Raleigh North Carolina and I am looking for some help with a Craftsman 2 cycle gas bushwacker model 358.795822 that I am having a problem with. I can get it to run but it wont keep running. It uses a 40:1 mixture and I bought a premix 40:1 mixture to use with it after having it sit for a year with gas in the tank. I emptied the tank, changed the sparkplug and after many attempts got it running. It ran ok for about 35-40 minutes before it started quitting on me. Now it is idling really high and will run for a while after I set it down, but withing 10 minutes it starts quitting on me when I give the throttle a squeeze. I am not a mechanic and am not sure whether I need to do a carburetor adjustment or if the pre mixed 40:1 mix is a problem. I am wondering if it is running hot or if I need a carburetor adjustment. help!.......and thanks in advance


It's probably not the pre-mix. There are several possibilities of what it could be. My first guess would be a stiff metering diaphragm in the carburetor. You could also have bad fuel lines, the seal between the carburetor and mounting plate could be bad or leaking. 

If the carburetor is adjustable, you could try opening up the adjustment 1/4 turn at a time to see if it helps any.

Try starting a new thread in the 2-cycle section, you will get much more help there. This thread is really for introductions, and many contributors don't come by here very often.


----------



## houndog

*Hello to all*

Hi my name Tim I'm from central Pa.


----------



## cluless

*Honda GVC160 manual*

Thanks for your help!The Europe website shows how to time one. :thumbsup:


30yearTech said:


> Honda manuals are hard to come by, unless you want to pay for them.
> They can be ordered at many sites online.
> 
> You can find some free information at the Honda Europe site
> 
> Click on the Service link and follow to service information.
> 
> You can also post your questions in the 4-Cycle section, and I am sure you will get plenty of help there.


----------



## 30yearTech

cluless said:


> Thanks for your help!The Europe website shows how to time one. :thumbsup:


I have posted that info on here before. If you search through the 4 cycle section, there is a thread about replacing the crankshaft on a GCV engine with pictures that covers the timing of the engine.


----------



## loner666

i just acountry boy. no work 2 1/2 years due to injury. just wanderin around trying to learn anything about anything....loner666


----------



## Pappylaz

Hello from PA Dutch Country. Just signed up today. I have a Troy Bilt Snow Thrower I got from Garden Way just before they went under. All steel chute, no cheap plastic and it’s an 8 HP 26” inch with a Tecumseh Snow King engine with a 120VAC electric starter. 

It has gotten quite a work out here the last couple weeks with a total snow fall of over 2 feet. Originally it had no control for the chute deflector but I rigged up a cable to move it up and down. The problem is it hangs up and freezes after a while. I saw on another forum a guy added an electric linear actuator with a switch to control his chute deflector on a John Deer tractor. Now his tractor has a battery starter/charger system. My Troy Bilt has heated grips and a light but no battery, strictly 120VAC start or pull rope.
Would anyone have an idea if my TB could be adapted to charge a battery or power another electrical device. I can’t locate a service manual anywhere now that Tecumseh is history. I suppose it’s somewhere on the internet but I can’t locate one. Thanks, this looks like a great place to find and share info. PL


----------



## Newtire

*Hello from a guy with a no spark Honda generator*

Hi,
New here. I am an auto mechanic and this small engine stuff has always fascinated me but never able to find any info. Then along comes the Internet and now maybe can get somewhere. My specialty is Automatic Transmissions.


----------



## Dochol

Hi, First time on hobby talk. Have 9hp tucumseh sno blower. ran eratically and then would only run when choked. Now will only start when carb. is primed or starter fluid and shuts down immediately. Not getting gas out of carb. and bowl is full. Is this a carb. problem. dochol Norwood Pa.


----------



## CrazyD

Hi Everybody I'm just a shade tree or back porch lawn mower mechanic want a bee everybody in the family kinda calls on me to fix everything from computers to washers and dryers and lawn mower snowblowers etc... I have a uncle that has a Ariens 924044 snow thro with a hm100-159024c thats haveing ignition problems I put new points and condenser in set them .020 set the stator clearance at .030 set the timing to .090 BTDC
,anyways it has plunty of spark if I stick a screw driver in the plug wire and hold it away from the head bolt nice and blue but if I put a new spark plug in the plug wire and ground the threads to the head bolt it doesn't fire ,The lown mower guy next to my work place said that it sound like a bad or weak coil ,but just whanted a second Opinion . Thanks


----------



## johnwm601

Hi all 
Just found this site interested in small enginses of shainsaw size and I hope to find a few tips.
From Berkshire.


----------



## rick1590

*hello*

Hi, I'm Rick1590. I live in Wisconsin and I enjoy working on small engines. I found this site well researching a Tecumseh H70. Maint. Manual PDF is very helpfull....Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## smitty84

*Hi I'm New - Smitty 84*

I was looking for some help with my snowblower - I'm surprised all
of the other options.


----------



## smitty84

*Torro ccr 3000*

Here's my problem.

I have a torro ccr 3000. Under a heavy load, the engine races Normal) and thenseems to go into a safety mode where the engine barely idles. To get it back to normal I lean the machine forward and push down the throttle bar. The engine revs and most of the times returns to the normal rpm (sometimes I need to repeat this). This problem happens when throwing deep snow.
Any Ideas? I'm slightly handy - My thought was that possibly the spring
attached to the throttle bar was worn out.


----------



## ydnarrevaho

*tecumseh engine repair manual*

need manual for OOH60 71131 D & also for OOH60 71118 C thank you !!!


----------



## calvin17d

Hi my name is Charles and I am from Boise Idaho and I have a Homelite SXLAO.


----------



## 73 Ariens

*1973 Ariens Snowblower - Rusted on Rakes to front shaft.*

Hello Hobby Talk ... Could someone tell me how I may disassembly a rake ( some people are calling them augers ) that is *frozen to the front drive shaft* ?
I have a 910008 Ariens 724 snowblower from 1973. The last time I greased the front Zerk shaft was maybe 1 year ago and noted that it was moving much harder by hand . I did remove the shear bolts to rotate the shaft after greasing. I had purchased this machine used and have greased the front shaft 2 or 3 times since owning it . 

A any rate now I have to remove the rakes to get to the roll pin in the cast iron gear box . I have pulled the front rake assembly off with the fan attached from the blower box.but how may I precede on getting this done with out damage ? I am using Kriol oil on the assembly while waiting for an answer. THANKS FOR ANY SUGGESTIONS !

1973 Ariens Snowblower - Rusted on Rakes to front shaft.


----------



## djvick08

Hello everyone! Looks like fun!


----------



## coreyj905

hi im corey im from stroudsburg,pa 
im looking for a repair manual for a 19hp v twin briggs and stratton limited edition ride mower
hope u can help


----------



## quadman4

*Hello*

Hello from kansas


----------



## Pappy paul

Hi My name is Paul, I live in Red Cloud , Nebraska. I have 1 daughter she is married with 3 of here own and 5 adopted children. The oldest of theirs is in Michigan training to be an missionary aviation mechanic/pilot. To fly supplies/med. equipment to people in the jungle. I broke 3 discs in my lower back in 1981. I am laid up quite a bit lots pain in lower back. I like playing with small engines. I like helping the less fortunate like myself if they are in need. I taught a small engine class for 9 months to 3 home schoolers. I am far from the best in knowlege it takes all I have to keep up with the newer engines. I used this site sometimes and the internet for info. I am still learning. Paul


----------



## John Dobbs

*New Guy*

New to the site. From Zavalla Texas. I am the original owner of a 82 Troybuilt Horse with the Tecumseh 6HP HH60 engine. I need a coil assembly. Anyone know a source. All the sources I have found on line do not list the coil for my engine spec number (105105G).


----------



## powerpro69

Magnolia Texas here


----------



## wjonjen

*Hello*

Hi all, I look forward to learning as much as possible here.


----------



## jonnyutah

*old sears outboard motor*

Hello, My name is Tj from slc Utah. I have been searching for a manual for an old sears motor by the name of Eska. Ita a Tucumseh 7.5 engine. wondering if there is anyone here that might have a pdf file that could help me. Mybe even parts that i could purchase? If so drop me a line... Thanks


----------



## treefaller

*help*

I am starting a donacion drive I am asking for chainsaws old broken parts whatever to fix and sell proseads will go to desaster relife but I nead saws and parts todo this if you want I will send in your name with the funds who nows mabie you will by your old broken saw bake in good working order aneything can hapen aneything can help thank you for youre help I desided I waunted to help but I dont have mutch I can fix saws thoe this is a way for me to help the best I can pleas donate and you willbe helping to


----------



## treefaller

Paul ime withyou on fixing small engins I fix them all the time several years now but soemtimes I ask also ifnot to veryfie my thot or brainfart or cant figure it out Ive found small engin people are very helpful


----------



## sevans9wine

*Not such a Merry Tiller!*

Hi,  we are new to this site. We have just got ourselves an old Merry Tiller with Briggs & Stratton engine type 80202 - 0779-02 which cuts out all the time. I am going to strip the carb down later today but wondered if anyone had any ideas or manuals for this rotovator. Our allotment needs rotovating and my attempt yesterday proved very frustrating! Many thanks Sian & Rob Evans - Stroud, Gloucestershire:wave:


----------



## jhguitars

HI,
Jim Hardee from Tampa, Florida!


----------



## rockydog

*Poulan Pro Gas Blower MN BVM200VS*

Changed plug = put in new gas - cleaned air filter and it still will not turn over- what gives


----------



## whodat

hi my name is henare (hen..are..ree) i am retired and live in auckland newzealand


----------



## pstpe

*New Here*

I just found the place and hope to create some new friends.


----------



## Antibubba

*Noob*

Hi, I'm Antibubba, and I'm in California. I'm trying to become an auto mechanic, and since people leave (mostly) good lawnmowers at the curb, I'm tearing down and restoring them for practice.


----------



## Rupesy

*Noob*

Hi, Jon from Western NY - Artic Snowblower with a Tecumseh H50


----------



## cookieman

HI Have been gone for two years but found my back and hope to be around for a awhile Hi again


----------



## carsnplanes

*Hello. Just joined*

Hi all.

Just joined because I am looking for a diagram of the governor/carb linkage on a 10 hp Tecumseh vert shaft engine, TVM220 I believe. It sits on a Craftsman mower, rear engine type. 
Either the engine isn't making power or the adjustment is way off. It belongs to a friend and she said it has been this way for a while. I can get it to idle fine, low and even. The problem is the gov doesn't seem to open the throttle enough to keep the engine and mower moving along with it sounding like it will die. I can see the gov isn't opening the throttle as much as it needs as I can move the throttle by hand and it will pick up speed. If I adjust the gov spring tighter (adjust the screw on operating arm), the idle raises too high but I'll have the top end speed where it needs it. So, it's good idle and low upper power or high idle and higher power. I just want to make sure everything is hooked up properly and adjusted correctly. 
If anyone has a step by step procedure for the gov lever adjustment. The procedure on some of the other sites describing the procedure is a little confusing regarding the lever on the gov shaft.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kahs4814

Hello, my name is Rob. I live in east Texas. When employed I repaired small engines, among other things. I'm retired now. I joined this forum to hopefully help folks and learn as well.


----------



## mojosail

*newbe*

Hello,
My name is Kim. I am from Hopewell VA. A small blue collar city. I own/maintain 3 2-stroke mopeds. 2 BMW motorcycles; 1967 R69S and 1985 K100RS. A 2003 Suzuki AN400 Burgman scooter. 2 MB diesels; 240D, 300CD. Our favorite vacation machine is a 1995 Ford Aerostar. Also own several small outboards and a 35' Perkins diesel powered motorsailer. If you drop by, I will be in the back shed, my hands covered in oil with bleeding knuckles. Some people say I have a knack for repairing stuff, but a bit heavy handed sometimes. I guess that's why I bought books and tools to soon try some watch/clock repair! HA!
I joined because I sometimes get stumped, and the threads I've read here show a vast pool of knowledge. Nice friendly people. Hopefully I can contribute at some point. 
Although it is therapeutic to tinker, my pocketbook is really the driving force. :wave


----------



## tazrayy

*Craftsman Tiller 6.0 hp engine*

Hi all, Ray here from Hickory Nc. I need to know how to set the air gap on the ignition module. I was told this is a Tecumseh engine, thanks.


----------



## tazrayy

Have you checked that the engine will turn over by hand. the switches you can test with an multimeter to see if they are opening and closing. If all checks, replace the starter assy.


----------



## Mr.fixit

Hello, I'm aj from Mississippi


----------



## daddyboo01

Hi I'm Ed from South Texas


----------



## farmergeo

Hallo all,
I'm a Livestock Farmer in the East Cape, South Africa. I use Honda, Kohler,B/S, Wisconsen,Robin , Stihl and Listers engines on the farm and am nearly always stuck when it comes to repairing them.Hopefully I will be able to use the knoweldge available on this forum and keep them running. 
Thank you and I look forward to sharing your knowledge.


----------



## kingfisher

*kingfisher*

i am looking for a repair manual for a briggs & stratton model252707 type 063201 code 84080911 if any one could help.


----------



## countryboy1970

*lawn mower problem*

hi im trev from melbourne how is everyone tonight can someone please help me i have a tecumseh lawn keeper made by victa im looking for a manual for it as their seems to be a part missing from the carby when you push the throttle the carby is not opening can someone please help


----------



## fish-catcher

hi names Alan live in big city Blue Grass, Iowa retired maitance. bought a John Deere rider 111 at a garage sale guy said the rod was going out tore it down & the balancer was loose, got new socket head bolts put lock tight on them & torqued them. IT is a B&S 11 hp 250000 series motor wonder if anybody else had this proplem, what they done to fix it?


----------



## stv4icp

*need manual*

i need manual for 5hp tecumseh please ! i think it says ohh50 68079g for the engine type !


----------



## Herby

*5 HP Briggs engine*



wra122 said:


> We have a 5HP Briggs engine. Model 130212, Type 3250 01, Code
> 91101007. My husband took the engine apart and We NEED help in putting it back together. The gears moved from their location. Can ANYONE tell us how to set the gears back? Thanks, Wanda


Hi I'm Herby in Sussex near Uckfield, my first use of this forum. 
It would be best to buy a sump gasket to start with: place the engine upside down with the crankshaft vertical, if the gear on the crankshaft has moved or has been removed slip the gear ring onto the crankshaft with the dot mark facing up, place the cam followers into their holes trying to place them in their original order if possible, if they are still in place so much the better. The camshaft has the larger gear, slip it down into it's bearing hole and align the mark on the crankshaft with the chisel mark on the Cam Gear, give it a turn and make sure they are in alignement, you could get an awful kickback if they're not, lastly place the governer onto the oil slinger and refit the sump. I hope this is helpful to you. Herby


----------



## oldmanbill

*tecumseh exhaust valve compression release*

Hi
I'm new here. I have a hh70 that has a broken compression release pin (cam) that operates the exhaust lifter. I can't find a p/n and would like to make a replacement pin but need to know how much lift to give the lifter.

Can anyone tell me how much lift the exhaust valve is supposed to have during cranking?

Thanks


----------



## BillA

*Overfilled Oil in Engine*

I overfilled my 12.5 h/p B & S engine oil.
I ran it for less than a min.
I drained the excess oil ,but it would not start.
Will the oil sensor reset itself?Will this thing start after sitting overnight.


----------



## buckz6319

Hello!...from Griffin,GA

I was searching google and came across this forum and registered.I do work on all my own toys and yard equipment

I all ready have some questions to post but I will search first to see if the topic is all ready covered

Thanks
Dwayne


----------



## breese

*OHH60 Tecumseh Repair Manual*



sawmiller65 said:


> Hi, first time on Hobby talk.
> I am looking for a repair manual for A 6 HP. Tecumseh HH60 engine. This engine is on A 1979 Troy-Bilt horse model. Any help on this would be greatly apriciated..Sawmiller65


Just curious if you ever found a OHH60 Tecumseh Repair Manual. I have the same engine on my son's go-cart. Need to replace throttle/governor springs. Would also like to rebuild the carb and reference some drawings/illustrations in the process as well as any assembly & tune-up hints. Let me know if you've found one: I'd like to download/buy a copy as well.

Thanks!
Bryan in Buda, TX


----------



## tkokkinos

My name is Ted and I'm from Cleveland, Ohio. I hope you guys can help me with some 2 cycle engine gremlins. We seem to have a love-hate relationship. I have also contributed my share to the dump with "dead" 2-cycle power tools. I'm tired of spending the money on new ones and am determined to get the broken ones working again.


----------



## jetdriver

Hey everyone, I am a semi-retired corporate pilot in Lakeland, FL. I have a Craftsman Yard-vac/chipper with a Tecumseh 6.5 hp engine, Model 143.994510. The carb is gummed up, I have soaked it in carb cleaner and purchased a rebuild kit but I am in over my head on removing and replacing some of the parts. There is a plastic jet that goes up in the center of the carb above the bolt that secures the bowl that has broken off in the center tube as well as there are some small discs that need replacing but I am concerned about damaging the carb as I do not know the proper procedure to remove some of the parts. Looking for a manual or guide.
Thanks


----------



## mrdrywall

kohler is what I recommend.


----------



## mrdrywall

*hello everyone*

Greetings from central California.I love working on small engines,2 and 4 stroke,dirt bikes to chainsaws,tillers and mowers,and good old carburated trucks and cars.


----------



## patter30

I got a ? about a fs55 coil


----------



## dave50

*new member*

Great forum. already found some useful info. Hey, where is your sticky download area? I can't find the button to get there.


----------



## jimmypope

I have a Honda gc160.(borrowed) No instruction on use.Motor starts and runs but no water comes out. What do I need to do


----------



## becbec5

*Ryobi Cultivator 410- fuel lines, primer bulb*

Hi, my name is Bec and I am from Shawnee, KS,, I replaced all the fuel lines and am pretty sure I put them all back the same way, the problem now is when I prime the bulb, air is forced into the fuel tank but no fuel is sucked back into the bulb, can anyone help me please...


----------



## pshick

Hi all! Just dabbling in small engine repair working on tecumseh h70 with no compression-noticed that after the fuel intake stroke, the exhaust valve lifts ever so slightly and not closing until the piston is about 1/2" from the top. does anyone know how this can happen and what is the problem?


----------



## bugdoctor

*Hi, I am Jim and live i the Finger Lakes area of NY*

new to the site and am interested in repairing my own equipment... I have a 3.5 B&S Classic engine on a 20" mower that I am having difficulty finding a diagram for the carb linkage arrangement of the linkage rod and the two springs; is there anyone that can help me ? The springs and rod are disconnected and i can't figure out how they go back together... Help.. Jim


----------



## ray65

Hi I'm Ray from Minnesota. I'm having a problem adjusting the carb on a CS30 Ryobi trimmer.I can't tell which is hi or lo.


----------



## Ergo30

I have a Honda pressure washer 5.5 hp, GX160 it will run full RPM's until I use the spray 
then it will run fine for about 20 seconds then fall on its face and die.
pulled carb apart cleaned everything float works great it seams to be flowing fuel fine to the carburetor spark looks good oil is new and full, 
somebody out there have any idea or thoughts. thanks


----------



## hatchetwarrior8

hey i,m from Pittsburgh Pa


----------



## MowerManUk

Hi all, im a Construction Plant and Garden Machinery Engineer from the UK. Only just found this forum and its looks very usefull for info and to offer my 10 years of experience if i can. Currently working for John Deere Dealership in Yorkshire, England.


----------



## bond1

I have a riding lawn mower with a briggs and stratton 12hp motor.
It stalled and would not start. Checking the motor, I found that there was compression backing up into the carb. I pulled the head and checked the valve timing. It appears fine. intake and exhaust. I pulled the valves and checked the seats, They are good. I lapped them for good measure. Put it back together and the same problem existed. Compression is 65lbs. Intake has outward bursts, exhaust has inward bursts. I am out of ideas.


----------



## amax

hello fellow hobby talkers my name is amax and live near ward, arkansas. want to adjust ohvalves on a briggs&stratton 18.5 hp 4-cycle engine riding lawn mower. need some direction. thanks.


----------



## Old Dawg Rex

Howdy You-All I am a new member from NW Louisiana Trying to get my Murray riding mower going again. It has a Briggs-Stratton 12.5 HP engine. Fuel is leaking right through the carb and into the oil. Is the carb repairable? could use help as soon as I can get it. Thanks


----------



## Tom2u

Stop,Stop,Stop the train won't stop!


----------



## Babykangaroo500

*Tecumseh hh60 Valve*

Hello Everybody!

I've been snooping around this site for a bit, looking for some assistance with my troybuilt Horse with a Tecumseh hh60. It was running great last year until it died in a cloud of smoke. 

I had the carb cleaned and rebuilt with a new float and all, went to start it this spring and heard a little metal clanking sound. No real start, but I did get some pretty neat fireballs out of the muffler. 

I opened the head and the intake valve, when I advance the flywheel comes up and stays there, it does not return down. I grabbed it with my fingers and it slid right out. There is a hole through the bottom that looks like it receives a pin, but I've never dealt with valve springs before. 

What specialty tools will I need and about how much time?

The inside of the cylinder does still have cross hatch visible, feels nice and smooth. The top of the piston had a bit of carbon build up that came off with a rag and some gas, but the head has quite a bit of build-up. 

Any help would be great...and thanks for the site!


----------



## Randy K

*New member*

I am Randy from Old Hickory and I enjoy repairing on small engines.


----------



## Fatboy08

*New member*

Hello everyone. Just joined the forum. Name is Morgan, I live in Virginia and recently retired. This looks like a good forum.
:wave:


----------



## mika'ele

*Aloha*

Aloha everyone just wanted to drop in to say Hi. I'm Mike I live in Vancouver WA. but was born and raised in Hawaii. I do have a question about my 9hp pressure washer that won't start but I can't find the shed key to get the info on it. But I will get back to you guys later
Thnx mike


----------



## luckyclover4u2

J.B. Boone North Carolina


----------



## mparker326

Mark from Knoxville, TN


----------



## mparker326

Post 2, so I can post an image in a question that I have.


----------



## Wendell morton

*Wendell Morton*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Do not really understand how to use the post procedure, no real directions that I see.


----------



## Wendell morton

bond1 said:


> I have a riding lawn mower with a briggs and stratton 12hp motor.
> It stalled and would not start. Checking the motor, I found that there was compression backing up into the carb. I pulled the head and checked the valve timing. It appears fine. intake and exhaust. I pulled the valves and checked the seats, They are good. I lapped them for good measure. Put it back together and the same problem existed. Compression is 65lbs. Intake has outward bursts, exhaust has inward bursts. I am out of ideas.


Sounds like you to shorten the valve stems to make the valves seat tighter, when you grind the valves you gain length and the valves do not fully cllose,also could be worn rings for that low of compression. Finally check to make sure the flywheel key is not bent and nearly broken, this can change the timing a little and cause low compression.


----------



## Wendell morton

*Wendell morton*



Babykangaroo500 said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> I've been snooping around this site for a bit, looking for some assistance with my troybuilt Horse with a Tecumseh hh60. It was running great last year until it died in a cloud of smoke.
> 
> I had the carb cleaned and rebuilt with a new float and all, went to start it this spring and heard a little metal clanking sound. No real start, but I did get some pretty neat fireballs out of the muffler.
> 
> I opened the head and the intake valve, when I advance the flywheel comes up and stays there, it does not return down. I grabbed it with my fingers and it slid right out. There is a hole through the bottom that looks like it receives a pin, but I've never dealt with valve springs before.
> 
> What specialty tools will I need and about how much time?
> 
> The inside of the cylinder does still have cross hatch visible, feels nice and smooth. The top of the piston had a bit of carbon build up that came off with a rag and some gas, but the head has quite a bit of build-up.
> 
> Any help would be great...and thanks for the site!


The lock pin has come out of your valve and is in the engine somewhere, this needs to be found. It will cause damage flopping around inside the engine. A new pin is needed and be sure to check the valve to make sure it will hold a new one. if it is not snug it to could come out. I am not a big Tecumseh man but it does sound like the valve is bad. take off the side plate to view the valves and get a valve copmpressor tool to reinstall the valve spring. You will probably need a new gasket and conventional hand tools and socket set ought to do it. The pin is probably in the cavity where the valve springs are located. Good luck.


----------



## Wendell morton

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


My name is Wendell Morton and I am a high school shop teacher. I teach small engine repair and equipment repair to grades 10-12. We also teach motorcycle, 4 wheeler, and marine engine repair to our seniors. I have been a marine and small engine technician for 40 years. I am from Texarkana Texas and we have a long mowing season here.


----------



## Wendell morton

tjdenis said:


> I have a 13.5HP Craftsman riding mower and when I turn the ignition key, I hear the solenoid click, but the engine does not start.
> - I tested the battery and it produces the right voltage
> - I cleaned the battery connectors and the cables seem to be in good shape
> - I replaced the solenoid (twice)
> - I replaced the ignition switch
> - I checked the 30 amp fuse and it looks fine
> - I visually checked the safety switches (1 under the seat, and 2 others) and they look fine – no sign of damage (although I am not sure how to test them fully without replacing them)
> What can the problem be?
> 
> thank you for your help


First take a large piece of wire or cable and jump around the solenoid to each of the big posts. This si probably it.If this makes the starter spin then you need a new solenoid. If this does not work try a direct connection to the starter and see if it spins if not the starter is bad or your voltage is too weak. Be careful to not short out the hot lead on the starter.


----------



## Wendell morton

kahs4814 said:


> Hello, my name is Rob. I live in east Texas. When employed I repaired small engines, among other things. I'm retired now. I joined this forum to hopefully help folks and learn as well.


I am an old wencher myself and am having trouble with a CV15-S Kohler. I cleaned the oil pump and replaced the lifters and still get rattle and backfiring.Is the pump possibly weak or bad? I wonder what type oil pressure this engine should have? Maybe I shoulld rig a mechanical pump to it to see. I figured when I first cleaned the original lifters and pump that would fix it but it is no better. I don't mess with to many Kohlers compared to Briggs and mototcycles but my pride is slightly damaged at the moment and I am perplexed by it. Thanks Wendell


----------



## Wendell morton

tazrayy said:


> Hi all, Ray here from Hickory Nc. I need to know how to set the air gap on the ignition module. I was told this is a Tecumseh engine, thanks.


Fold a dollar bill and put it between the Mag and the flywheel. Tighten her down and remove the dollar bill. Your done.


----------



## Wendell morton

*Wendell*



tazrayy said:


> Hi all, Ray here from Hickory Nc. I need to know how to set the air gap on the ignition module. I was told this is a Tecumseh engine, thanks.


Fold a dollar bill and put it between the Mag and the flywheel. Tighten her down and remove the dollar bill. Your done.


----------



## Wendell morton

*Wendell*



MowerManUk said:


> Hi all, im a Construction Plant and Garden Machinery Engineer from the UK. Only just found this forum and its looks very usefull for info and to offer my 10 years of experience if i can. Currently working for John Deere Dealership in Yorkshire, England.


having trouble with a CV15-S Kohler on a JD LX-173. Lifter rattle and spit back after replacing lifters and cleaning oil pump in pan. Could the pump be bad?


----------



## Wendell morton

*Wendell*



amax said:


> hello fellow hobby talkers my name is amax and live near ward, arkansas. want to adjust ohvalves on a briggs&stratton 18.5 hp 4-cycle engine riding lawn mower. need some direction. thanks.


If this engine is OHV. Set them on the compression stroke on .002 and make sure your lock nut is tight. A looser setting will cause trouble starting the engine. Acts like a bad starter. but it is probably the ACR not releasing compression. Often the camshaft is bad and must be replaced to fix all problems. Is this a one cylinder OHV engine? If so info is probably good.:thumbsup:


----------



## rjcoonrod

hello,
I am Ray from Arlington Texas and I am looking for help on my Briggs and Stratton 3.5hp classic. Runs very rough. Idle goes from normal to real slow and back and forth again. It does not run smooth until the gas tank is almost empty. Then it really kicks into gear. Changed out oil, plug and drained gas and replaced with new gas. Any thoughts?


----------



## joey cash

Hi; My name is Joey Cash, 1st Time on this forum, looks good so far. 

I rebuilt the carbureator on a 15 HP 4 stroke engine. I rebuilt a lot of carbs; in my time, many much more involved and some what more complicated. My interest is to understand the fuel pump, operated by an engine vacuum moving two diaphram which as i see, that's how the fuel chamber gets fed.

MY PROBLEM: 
THE FUEL CHAMBER REFUSES TO FILL UP. I checked it over three times, all holes/orifices line up with the gaskets, diaphram, spring and internal parts to pump are correct, according to exploded view, 

WILL SOMEONE EXPLAIN HOW THE VACUUM SYSTEM WORKS; I MEAN THE THEORY.


----------



## gass4man

This is gass4man from Joliet Illinois.I just signed up yesterday after stumbling upon this site while trying to find where the fuel lines on my McCulloch weedwacker were supposed to go.I figured it out with help from one of the members on this site and even had illustrations.WOW,its running again!!! Thanks


----------



## Angel_Eyes

Hello, just joined from Florida.


----------



## batjeeper

Hi guys, I'm Steve from Chicago/Illinois. Looking for help with a Craftsman riding lawn mower with an oil leak.


----------



## best way

*best way*

hi, jim from peach state. just joined


----------



## whmcnly

Hello this is whmcnly, I'm from Odessa tx. and my hobby is restoring John Deere riding lawn mowers


----------



## whmcnly

Hi whmcnly here would like to know how to aling the timing marks, when replacing the timing belt on a Honda GVC 160 5 hp v shaft engine Thanks


----------



## x-ray man

*wiring diagram for craftsman riding lawn mower*

Hi everyone,

I,m the x-ray man and I live in Denison, Tex.

I need a wiring diagram for a craftsman riding lawn mower.


----------



## bob1190

Hi, I'm Bob From SE Pennsylvania. I do small engine repair for local landscapers. I'm a machinist and do small engines for fun and profit.


----------



## c12fpilot

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hello, I am new to the site and would like to start by telling you that I have a stihl 290 and a honda GC160 OVC apart in my garage right now. I am trying to figure out the honda first. The threads I have read would indicate that I have a timing problem but am not sure how to reset the timing best underneath the cover? I will continue to look on line for "visual" aids. I am a much better visual learner than just by describing and decyphering from literature. Thanks for all the posts so far and great assistance.


----------



## Peartree

Hi,

I am Mark from San Marcos, TX. I have an old Roybi 410r Tiller that is leaking around the fuel line and pressure line from the primer bulb. does any one have a sollution? I am also haviing the same problem with a gas weed eater.


----------



## pdakota

*pdakota*

Hello my name is Paul and I am from Shelby , Ohio


----------



## dwc46

Hi,

I am Dave from Stafford, Tx. I have an Ariens RM830E with electical problems. I inherited this unit and have got it running. However, it died on me and I now do not have any spark from plug. I do not think it is a magneto problem. I have bypassed both neutral and seat safety switches, but still no spark at plug? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fish-catcher

Hi Alan from Blue Grass trouble with spark plug threads in a 12 hp B & S wonder if a person can put a helie coil spring like you could with boat motors when the threads were bad?


----------



## abiturner12

hi all . im from australia (( yes i know hi skip )) anyway could anyone help me i have a 14.5hp b/s engine ohv i/c quiet it has been run low on oil and has compresion but seems to be out of timing // can anyone tell me if i could still buy all internals needed for a rebuild model 287707// type 1224-e1 //code 9905127f (((or))) E thank you for your time


----------



## nitroking

hi am new thanks for haveing me i race a nitro tc3 and a nitro rush with the upgraded 3.0 motor and i live in the downriver area


----------



## sportychop

*hello*

i'm chris from wisconsin, and i''m frustrated with my push mower


----------



## jlphoy

*Hello from S. Illinois*

Hey...I'm Jeremy from Souther Illinois. Looking to find some small engine help. I'll be sticking around. Could always use another hobby. Later...


----------



## aeandp

My name is eric in texas. How do i enter a question? This is my first time doing this.


----------



## mmacke

*New Member*

Hi, I'm Mark from Pandora, Ohio. I just rebuilt an old Troy Bilt tiller and was looking on the web for how to connect carb linkage and adjust it. I liked the way this web site presented itself so I registered.


----------



## BOHICA

Hey guys, I'm kinda new here as in I just registered, but I have been following the board for quite some time. I'm also new to small engine repair, but I am an expert in all of the aggravation that they cause! Steve


----------



## Mark70

Hello, name is Mark and i am from Dexter,IA


----------



## sheds_1

Hi..I am matt from Wisconsin


----------



## Frogcatcher

*Hello all small engine members!*

I enjoy photographing and running old engines! Briggs engines are my focus but I like them all. Really anything mechanical is of interest to me.


:wave:


----------



## piston pete

Hi I am working on my go cart that I made and I need some help with some stuff because its been so long and i need the manual to figure it out.


----------



## 2gdbtgred

*Hello!*

I'm looking for an owner's manual for a LEV120-362003A Tecumseh mower engine. Thanks!


----------



## jason99666

Hi, I'm Jason from suburb of Philly. I'm very happy I found this very useful site.


----------



## Smartt

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Just joined and look forward to posting.

My first post will be to ask the following:

Purchased a Lawn Boy Silver Pro 6.5 self propelled at a garage sale. It took a while to start as it had not been started for 2 years according to the owner. After starting it has blown smoke and the engines revs irregularly. Any suggestions?

Smartt


----------



## snapper1947

*small engines*

new member this week. seems to be lots of info here. my tvs840 tec needs help in carb area, some pieces missing. ok city, ok.


----------



## olous

*tecumseh 8HP cast iron engine*

Hi I'm a new member & a frustrated owner of a Yardworks chipper/shredder with an 8hp tecumseh engine. Thie has not been run for several years & the manual is next to useless when it comes to maintenance. Can anyone help me find a decent manual?


----------



## hankbenn

Hi, My name is Hank from Derby City, Louisville, Ky


----------



## mookey5372

*Small Engine backfire problem*

Hello from Marion NC. Sure glad to find this forum. Here is my problem.

My Murray rider 10HP B&S engine backfires every two min or so when blade is engaged. I had the shop replace the carb and it was given back to me with this problem. Can anyone help?
Model #: 309003X99A
SN: 75143236411DH009
10HP Briggs & Stration
Model: 28R707-1120-E1

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Simplicity

*Simplicity*

HI I am Tobby from Michigan


----------



## lynx1959

Hello. My name is Chuck from Raymond, MS


----------



## lynx1959

Chuck from Missippi. Have a Craftsman rototiller 17 1/2 inch. Reaar tine, forward and reverse. Stored it all winter with trans in neutral. Can't shift it out of neutral. Help!!!


----------



## Kirk T

*Another New Kid*

Yep, I'm another newbie. I am a former Diesel Mechanic that spent many years working at equipment rental yards. I love to tinker around with small engines, especially 2-strokes, just to see how I can make them run faster, longer, and produce more power. Yeah, it's a Tim the Tool Man thing, I guess. Howdy to you all.:wave:


----------



## joen

*Keep 'em goin myself*

Hello everyone,:wave:, joen here from Washington PA. Do all of my own repairs from home to car to power tools when I can find parts. Also do repairs on PS3. If it wasn't for the WWW, it would be a lot tougher finding reasonable part prices and instructions. Especially love eBay for finding stuff cheap.

:thumbsup:


----------



## lill biker

hi everone newbee live i columbus oh
need a free repair manual ryobi weed eaters startting with 725r thanks


----------



## crewguy

Hello, Alan here from Mississippi. Nice looking site!


----------



## wheatland

*Sears Weed Wacker problem*

Recently changed line cartridge. When I try to use the wacker it releases too much line and it wraps around the head and stops the wacker. Any ideas? I know the cartridge is the right model number.


----------



## koolmodee

*gasline install*

I have an old 2004 Craftman weed/bushwacker model# 316-795001 changed the gaslines however I don't think I have them installed properly; Ok on the primer there is two areas to install line which one goes to carb and which to gas tank


----------



## josi

Hello to all forum members, I am Joseph from Croatian!!


----------



## halfhelmet

*carb trouble?*

Hey: I am struggling with my yardworks mower. It starts then stops after 10 seconds or so. I figure I need to break it down and clean the carb but am in need of a diagram. I have the user manual but it does not give me any info about the carb. Would anyone be able to assist me with a step-by-step set of instructions or diagram? 
I have a *Yardworks 11A 083A515 4.25hp with a Tecumseth carb *

Thanks (in advance)
Half


----------



## [email protected]

*Need help Gravely ZT1844*

Gravely ZT1844 wont stay running. Changed the fuel filter still stahls out after two minutes. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Scottmath

Hi, Scott from Alabama. Have various hobbies, but mostly just try to keep some of the old stuff I have running


----------



## pointer

Howdy, Dale here from Western NC. Always needing help beause I could tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet.


----------



## RacngFreak

*Small Engine Repair*

First of all, let me say Hello to all and I hope to have a fun time here. I have a 2 cycle motor, GS-230, and would like to learn how to work on this motor like, set the idles, adjust the timing, and most of all rebuild it if necessary. Can anyone tell me if there are courses on rebuilding these small motors, even if they are over the internet classes, which I prefer due to I have a hard time getting out. Any help would be wonderful.
*Freak!!*


----------



## knowbody

need assistance w/ 32cc craftsman weed wacker...
guess what; starts fine idles; but don't you dare try to pull that trigger!!!
bogs & dies...

how do you adjust walbro carb...

thanks 

knowbody


----------



## motormouth

Hello all, I have a lot of used junk. Like to think I can fix it all, but well. . . you all know how that goes!


----------



## katdan

hey guys, Dan from Bellbrook, OH.


----------



## Alberta_Hunting

*Alberta member*

I moved to Alberta from Yukon Canada 3 years ago where I worked as an automotive mechanic apprentice. I used to swing and service chain saws to keep the wood stove filled but now I only play with tillers and lawn mowers in the small engine category.


----------



## Palatka51

*Hello*

Palatka51 reporting, front and center and at you service. :wave:


----------



## alpenakid

*Briggs & Stratton 4 hp carburetor linkage photo*

Hi there,
I am from north central Pa. 

I joined because I was trying to find photos of linkages for my 4 hp B&S model 10A902 carburetor. Someone had a photo here which led me on my way. I could find no such photo anywhere else on the 'net.
After I got it working, I took this photo which may better clarify how the springs attach. Note that the link between the governor windvane and the throttle 'Y' arm has a loop in it to which the 2 springs attach. This loop must be closest to the windvane. It won't work properly the other way around.


----------



## Cranky

*governor issue after crankshaft replacement Honda GCV 190*

Hello everyone. New member, and also new at taking a lawn mower engine apart. I did it with the help from the great information from this forum. I replaced the crankshaft on a Honda GCV 190, which had hit an unmovable object. Everything went well and engine started first pull, to my amazement. I settled to idle, which worked fine, but when increasing throttle a bit, the engine guned and I had to use the kill switch. Looks like a governor issue. All links are where they're supposed to be, and moving freely. Could it be something happening inside the crankcase with the centrifugal weights, which is what I fear. Anyone has any idea about this ? Thanks


----------



## horsepen

I'm Jay from North Georgia near Lake Lanier. I do a bit of free repair (costs of parts only) for lots of neighbors. Lawnmowers, trimmers, saws, etc. Just being neighborly, I guess. It's fun since I'm retired. I have some immediate needs/questions which I will post later. Nice to be here.


----------



## ryan66801

*honda gcv160 bent crank*

Hi,
My name is Ryan. I live in Emporia, Ks. I did not post any questions, but I read through a lot of posts on your forum. 
I bent the crank on my Honda HRR216VXA lawnmower and many thanks to all for a lot of very useful information including pictures and technical info. I just got it put back together and it started right up on the very first pull just like normal. I have $60 invested for new crank and seals ordered through a local equipment sales and rental shop. 
If this post is not in the correct spot, my apologies for that. I don't understand quite how forums work yet, but I wanted to say thanks for your sharing your knowledge and expertise here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleankill47

Hey, everybody. Name's Joey, in Austell, GA. 

Just got a Lawn Boy silver series self-propelled with a 5.5HP Tecumseh engine. Found out when I got it home that the carb was gummed up, cleaned the jets, carb, bowl, cylinder, and even the muffler, then turns out I need a new primer bulb, it won't run for more than a few seconds unless I hold down the primer bulb. But for $40, still not a bad deal, huh?


----------



## Danny Rohling

Hi I am Danny Rohling from Birmingham Ala, Hope to learn more about 2 stroke engines


----------



## raceashley

Hi my name is ashley and Im from Brandon, FL


----------



## ocypode

Hello!! I,m a retired research vessel captain, blue water sailor with plenty of small engines, diesel and gasoline, Stihl, Snapper, DR, Sears, John Deere, Techumsah, Kohler, B&S, and each one stumps me time to time---maybe with help here I will get smart before I die. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## lawncutter

*lawncutter*

Hi I am a newbie to this HobbyTalk site. I am a old N. C. dude. Not computer smart. It is great the way each member help's each other! 

:wave:


----------



## mlucido65

I have a question on a 4 cycle briggs and stratton engine..I have a mower that starts easily but when it runs it's RPMs fluctuates up and down, I checked the spring configuration and it appears to be good but I can see that the baffle in the carburator just seems to bounce from open to close in approximately two or three second cycles. I am pretty handy with these motors but this time I'm "baffled".


----------



## swampwater

*new member*

kirt from louisiana


----------



## crockett

Hello my name is David I am from Texas


----------



## crockett

I have a Honda Lawmmower HRR2164VXA. I replaced the height adjustment bar. After completeing work, started mower and self propell does not work and will not roll backwards.


----------



## curtis56

*Hello*

I am trying to remove a recoil cover on a craftsman weed wacker 32cc. what tool and what size do i need to remove this cover?


----------



## sonorahiker

*hey*

hey every one need help with my 5 hp


----------



## sonorahiker

i have a 5 hp that has been kicking back any suggestions


----------



## tpa1957

*Hello*

Hello everyone, I'm Tom from Cleveland


----------



## waltone7

How is everyone, i',m Eric from Columbus Ga


----------



## steve hughes

*mower wont start*

Hello, I'm Steve from Milton, Florida. I have a craftsman push mower with a Honda GVC 160 engine. would like to know what gap is. I am also having trouble starting it. It ran well before a season ago but now it has been sitting in the garage for over a year and now it feels like compression is weak when rope is pulled. I have also tried starting fluid with no luck .can anyone help.


----------



## WOMBLEJIMMY

Nice to be here... Hi to all


----------



## clemsondds

*hello*

new guy here


----------



## ange

just started repairing weed-wackers for a hobbie...since i'm disabled.... and i am looking for trouble shooting facts for 2cycle engiens.....24-32cc wth or wthout primer bulbs! thanks


----------



## ange

oh......and what do i do if there is no spark???


----------



## mjmbrown

hey guys matt here in WA state


----------



## kpadgett

:wave:Hey everybody! Name's Kelly. I'm 41 years old, Navy veteran, and I'm always looking for things that need fixing.


----------



## kpadgett

Make sure the muffler's not clogged


----------



## kpadgett

I've a 32cc craftsman weedwacker thats starts up but dies right away. Any suggestions?


----------



## tom sw.

hi, tom from northwest oh. have a club car golf cart w/ kawasaki eng that fires when it wants to. changed coil & plug with no results. still runs when it feels like it. ??????????


----------



## tomes

*tomes*

First post! I am having problems with my Sears 16.5 Kohler riding lawn mower heating up and stopping, 45 minutes later it started up and ran again! Why?


----------



## HO Trainman

*New guy on the block:*

Hi I've already posted a little info about myself. in another posting.

I have a Tecumseh HS50 motor on a snow bloweer, which has a rope type pull start that does not reract. If I play with it for a long time I can get it to retract, and it then clicks into place and you can pull to turn the motor over.

Before I go taking things apart, is there a easy fix for this or do I have to start pulling the housing off to get into the pull start mechanism.

Thanks for any help you can give me..

I'm located up in the "Sunny" Okanagan Valley (kelowna, Bc) where it has been raining on and off for the past two weeks.

Harvey.


----------



## Logansai

*New to Hobby Talk*

Hi Guys!
I'm currently in the process of fixing a Sears 32cc weedwhacker. The engine just quit as if it was switched off. There is no spark, so I'm taking it apart to see if I can find the cause. So far I've ruled out the kill switch/wire. I will welcome any advice. 
Thanks!
Logan


----------



## Sam James

Hi, I'm Sam in the heart of Bluegrass country, Kentucky. I'm looking for a Tecumseh ohv engine repair manual covering a model OHH55 engine. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Logansai

Hi! I'm Logan and I live in Austin, Texas. I am very much a DIYer.


----------



## richieb

new to forum. Retired. from shippensburg, pa. I have a 30 year old troy bilt hith the original tecumseh hh60. Also have an old poulan micro xxc saw along with an old roper. All still running great. 
Need a service manual for the tecumseh. After 30 years I need to check the points on the ignition.


----------



## BANJO

*First timer*

I'm from Houston Texas. Never used online service before. I like all the restriction to join.


----------



## GrassrootsMR

I'm Jamie. Just joined today. Posted for help in the 4 cycle engine diag. section. Live in West-Central Indiana. Not a hobbyist. I'm starting a repair business and business is thriving!


----------



## 30yearTech

richieb said:


> new to forum. Retired. from shippensburg, pa. I have a 30 year old troy bilt hith the original tecumseh hh60. Also have an old poulan micro xxc saw along with an old roper. All still running great.
> Need a service manual for the tecumseh. After 30 years I need to check the points on the ignition.


You can find links to Tecumseh service manuals in the sticky thread in the 4-cycle section.


----------



## idahoruss

*New member*

Hi
I am a new member. I am looking for a repair manual for a Honda GX31 engine. Can anyone help??

Russ J


----------



## akashmer

Hi guys is there a way to search the posts? I have a racing 6.25 techum. motor and I need some guidance.

AK


----------



## jerryfranklin

Jerry from Chesapeake, VA , Have a john deere 14se walk behind mower. Having trouble with the carburetor ,runs a little ragged and also leaks gas from overflow tube, which comes off from carburetor.Bladder out of cap had been missing , replaced that and still having problems. Any ideas out there.


----------



## ramonamaya

*SProcket*

Hi My Name is Ramon I Live in Fort Mohave, AZ. I need help in changing damaged Sprocket to a Craftsman Electric Chainsaw Model #358.34180 Part # 530-029341. I have taken all the anchors off the saw except for Nut and Washer.


----------



## macart52

*New geezer on the block*

Hey all,
Glad to find and be here on this fascinating forum. Been around a few years, actually since 1952 and by all means feeling it LOL.
Born and raised in upstate NY and now reside on the outskirts of Cape Girardeau Missouri, on a little 12 acre farm. I guess I could say I've done a lot, as far as in the mechanical field. Not a genius by no means LOL. But I've been around and worked on heavy equipment, welding, small engine....had my own business for 20 years...and now retired and heavy into.....Nitro RC everything..ie heli's, trucks, planes, boats and now my biggest fancy is building airboats.
I heat with firewood and thats about to wreck me LOL. I love junk as I fabricate repair and weld different items that I can use, rather then buying new. If anyone needs help with anything just shoot me an e-mail. If I can't help you with it, I'll admit that I don't know. Just so ya know that I'm not that kind of feller. Just a good ol hillbilliy boy.

Well thats ma story and I'm stickin to it. LOL... Thank You Mr Administrator for a lettin me in.:wave:


----------



## richieb

Found the manual on cpdonline. thanks for the help


----------



## ronnief

alpenakid said:


> Hi there,
> I am from north central Pa.
> 
> I joined because I was trying to find photos of linkages for my 4 hp B&S model 10A902 carburetor. Someone had a photo here which led me on my way. I could find no such photo anywhere else on the 'net.
> After I got it working, I took this photo which may better clarify how the springs attach. Note that the link between the governor windvane and the throttle 'Y' arm has a loop in it to which the 2 springs attach. This loop must be closest to the windvane. It won't work properly the other way around.


Thanks so much for posting this photo. I joined up today looking for this exact info. You confirmed I did it correctly. Now if I could only get the engine to start. I Changed the coil, set it, changed the plug, disconnected the kill switch and I still get no fire to the pug. I'm baffled. This is not my first ball game with a small briggs engine. But this is the first that I could not get one started. Any suggestions. It's hard to believe a new coil out the box would be bad, but who knows


----------



## ALEX4VR

Hi, I am Alex from Lakeland FL. My 2 cycle engines for various equipment are getting old, and this site has great information I can use!


----------



## TAEZZAR

Hello, I'm in Idleyld (pronounced Idlewild - don't even ask !!!) Park, Oregon.
This looks like just the place I've been looking for.
I hope I can help in the future.


----------



## jjatibm

*New member sign-in*

:wave:Hi, I'm JJ from Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Retired 1 year ago after 42 years in Electronic Data Processing. I have expertise and abilities in electricity, electronics, mechanics. I practice golf, curling, do a lot of surfing on the internet. I like to repair about everything around the house and more. I expect a lot of fun browsing through the Hobby Talk forum.


----------



## ed n

*new member*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hello, I'm Ed from Northville mi.


----------



## ed n

*Craftsman chain saw*

I have a Craftsman chain saw which I replaced the fuel line on. Before discovering the fuel line was my problem I fiddled with the carburator settings and now I can't get it to start. Does anybody know how I can reset the carb to the factory settings?


----------



## 712

*MTD riding mower problem*

Hello everyone, new member here with another problem. Two years ago I pulled the carburetor from my girlfriends riding mower with intentions of cleaning it and I'm just now trying to put it back on. She wants to use it
again. I have the carburetor back on but cannot remember where the choke cable sheath attaches and with what. The accelerator cable sheath attaches with a small plate and screw but I just can't figure out where the choke cable sheath attaches. I know where the cable attaches to the choke lever, any help would be a step in getting you know who off my back, and would be greatly appreciated, thanks, Ed 

MTD model number 13A747GF062
Briggs and Stratton model 287707-0224-01


----------



## Bill Parks

*P/N 272147 Vanguard™ Single Cylinder OHV*

Anyone have a way i can copy or download a repair manual?


----------



## srburton

*New member*

Hello ,My name is Steve and I live in Auburn,ga

Hobby golf and old riders restore


----------



## emtfromb2p

*hello*



Lincsbodger said:


> hi, im steve, in lincolnshire.


HI Steve, 

Do you know how I can get my hands on a pdf diagram or engine repair manual for the LEV-100 3.8 engine its model number is 338026E engine family is YTPXS1631BA


----------



## chadrwood

Hello, I am from Lexington TN and enjoy fiddling with my power tools and small gasoline motors.


----------



## richieb

Try 
cpdonline.com


----------



## Davok64

*Hello all*

Hello all, I'm David from Wexford in Ireland. 

Hoping to find some good advise on small engines - my new hobby.


----------



## clown7890

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


 hi im bobby from ky


----------



## powler

Hi,

I'm Peter from Lancashire, England.


----------



## buck53545

*Dave from WI*

Hello I am a construction worker by trade and have always been in tune with small engines. I dont own my own buiness or am I certified but I know alot about most things I wrench on the side at a local toro dealer and do repairs out of my garage all year long.


----------



## jjaylad

*another greasy handed newbie*

Hi all,

jjay here in Birds Hill Manitoba ..just outside Winnipeg. Been looking for a forum like this and stumbled accross it tonite. 

Having some blower vac and weed wacker problems so will look in those sections and perhaps post. Normally I can get things to go but these two are a challenge for me. Perhaps I'll see you in a relevant thread.
Cheers!


----------



## panzerox

Hello, I'm reggie from Minnesota & am new here. I'm especially interested in finding any info on 1949 ish Gladden 75 powered rotary snowblower with hydraulic transmission. I've found absolutely nothing on the web


----------



## telscreen

Hi guys the pull cord broke on my Sears BushWacker 32 cc 7 years old.
Model number 358.795200
Trying to locate the torx bolt that holds the clutch drum assy.
Sears wants $ 60 - $ 80 just to service it not including the parts, that’s almost the cost of a new trimmer.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Grandpafinch

*Hello*

My name is Garrol Finch and I live in Lex. KY USA. I need help with Techumseh leh 20 carburator repair.

thanks


----------



## R2Beck

Hello! My name is Bob from Lancaster, PA and this is my first posting with Hobbytalk. I stumbled upon this site looking for help with my McCulloch MAC-310 16" chain saw that I purchased in 1982 (I found the reciept in the orig. manual) and have been using it recently, just to trim branches. When the saw sits over night the bar/chain oil leaks into the cylinder and fouls the plug to the point that I can't pull the rip cord. I've heard that the bar oil is pushed out of the oil chamber by compression when running, but any ideas on why it would flow back into the cylinder???? Thanks.....Bob


----------



## broke1

*Broke1 says Hello*

Hello to all and hope all is well !
I am in the N.E. part of Ga. , Winder. 
I tinker with mowers from time to time and 
sometimes dont have a clue as to what I am doing.
Hopefully I might be able to help someone out there.
And mabey someone can help me. Because I need all the 
help I can get. lol
William


----------



## c-ray

*new member*

Hello everyone, Very interesting site lots of information that i will be reading.:wave:


----------



## SWEDE

*Gas Club car problem*

Hi I'm Swede I live in Florida, use my golf cart alot for street driving. 
My cart is a 1999 gas club car about a month ago I was driving came to a stop, went to start up and would not go-then it would go then stop then go then stop,and so on. I pushed and start stop all the way home-3 miles. I thought it might be the fuel pump, bought a new one and put it in. worked for a while then did the same thing again. Talked to club car they could not find anything wrong. I changed all the fuel lines and the gas filters, bought a new shut off valve into the tank. Seems to happen when is run for a time and is hot. Does not always happen the same amount of time or distance.
Any help would be appreciated. signed Desperate SWEDE


----------



## Deltona_Dave

*Another Newbie*

Long time lurker, first time poster. Small engine repair is a hobby for me, and I thought I would join to learn more about small engines.

Dave


----------



## Ms.Anthrope

Hello,
I'm Kim from Aromas, California. 
I recently purchased 3.5 acres of grassland/woodland and am getting a crash course in small engine repair. This looks like it might be just what I need!


----------



## retiredbob

*Briggs and Stratton 12F702-1824-E1 Repair Manual*

Hi,
I am new to this site and look forward to all I can/will learn. 
I need help with my Briggs and Stratton DR Mower engine: 
Model 12F702-1824-E1.
A Repair Manual would be a big help to start. If anyone has one to share I would be very appreciative. :thumbsup:

Thanks,
RetiredBob


----------



## coveylane

Hi,
My name is Paul and I am from Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## chrisjar

I am Kathy. Live in WV. Interested in several hobbies. Right now I am in need of a manual for tecumseh engine.
YTPXS 4902AA
OHV 17.5
490 Displacement
D.O.M. 0339


----------



## jto24

I am in Massachusetts. I have a HRR2162SDA Honda self propelled mower. It seems to slip a little when mowing, runs fine on the driveway. I am not familiar with the drive system so I am reluctant to take it apart and possibly make it worse. Is anyone familiar with the drive system components? jto24


----------



## carpenter962

Hi,
Jeff from WIS. Checking out the small engine info here.


----------



## DaddyO78

*Aloha friends!*

32 years old - on the internet since I was about fifteen, and this is my very first forum membership. Just never got into it. Things changed when my Honda GCV160 pressure washer took a poop last week. What started off as a small engine surge, oil change, and spark plug replacement has led me to hours of research and hours of work on my very first small engine project/overhaul (I fix homes, not engines). 85% of that research and instruction has come from forums where people are simply helping each other out by sharing their experiences and knowledge. It made me want to be a part of it (and the fact that I still need some more help with my GCV160) , and maybe I can help someone down the road just how so many of you have helped me (and you don't even know it because all I have been doing is reading and printing...not responding).

Anyway, glad to be hear. I'll post my "story" in the appropriate location when I figure this forum stuff out and have the time. Thanks!


----------



## tazjunior

morning to all from Torrington CT hope someone has answers 
have brig & strat model 19r6 type 706818 on an old locke any info on hp?
it idlels at full throttle, any adj will stall it, clean all lines and carb top to bottom no diff. changed carb same problem no diff. any idea where to start


----------



## Raven96

*New here....*

Hi everyone my name is Michael, I am trying to learn how to rebuild my go-cart motor, so i need help. This is the first time I have ever done this , I got a really good deal on this Go-cart and I want to fix her up...:wave:


----------



## August59

New Guy,
From Upstate, SC and am always looking up something because I want to fix everything that breaks. I end up searching for 3 days when i could just ask the question and probably get a quicker, better and more up-to-date answer.


----------



## bborg

Hi I'm Bill from Chicago IL. I'm looking for a Tecumseh HS50 manual.


----------



## ralsim

asking a local small engin shop to look at a manual worked for me one time


----------



## hobbithead

Hey everyone. New to the site, trying to learn how to post my questions. Live in Tennessee, but work all over the USA as a refractory brick mason. I've got an 8hp B&S mortar mixer motor with a 6:1 gear reducer. Motor is shot, so I was going to put the reducer on another engine. After I pulled the reducer off, there is a pinion gear on the end of the crankshaft, that looks like it is milled on. Does anyone know about these? Can I get a pinion that can be mounted on a keyed shaft, or will I have to get an engine that has the pinion milled on the crankshaft? Thanks for any info.


----------



## doolya05

*Ryobi 410r*

Hi there .. does anyone know where I can get a REPAIR manual for a Ryobi 410r tiller? I have been searching for awhile now and can't seem to find any thing other than an operators manual. Please help ...


----------



## knnniggett

Hi,
I'm Andy, and I am from the St. Louis area. I am the type of person that enjoys taking things apart to learn how they work and (hopefully) putting them back together. I have a cheap 2-cycle generator I am searching for user experiences from.


----------



## benennis

howdy all!!!


----------



## flp77

*help*

hi every buddy my name is john from ny and i need help i have sears or craftmen engine model # 143.996704 blown head gasket ,got the new gasket but can seem to find bolt pattern or torque please help thank you very much


----------



## derekeli25

HI i need help finding out what year my chain saw i just got is. I know it is old but i would like to know how old.


----------



## PHIL HALL

Hi folks i'm phil and i live in collingwood ont. I have too many projects on the go to even list but i am sure this site is going to give me all the help and advice that i'll be needing. I will post my frustration and ineptness problems as time goes on . ( and believe me there will be lots of them )


----------



## rchyde04

*Hello*

I am retired from the military, living in Jacksonville, FL., and love turning wood and making older small engines run again. Always looking for info, and found this site. Look forward to all the knowledge amassed here. r/Randy


----------



## junebug1701

derekeli25 said:


> HI i need help finding out what year my chain saw i just got is. I know it is old but i would like to know how old.


How about posting the make, model number and serial number? Somebody here should be able to get close to when it was made.


----------



## Don.Rymer

I am a new member, looking for information on 6 x4 cub cadet Honda engin 20 hp enine
from Richmond Virginia


----------



## hfintn

this is fred and I'm having a hard time with this site because I do not know what to look for Ha Ha. please forgive


----------



## ratchley

Hi, My name is Ronaldand I am from Jefferson County, TN, I am having problems with a Kohler engine model number CV730 type number 0028, don't thank its getting gas.


----------



## dobie

hi iam dobie and im new at this,i was looking for some help iam trying to get the rotor off my coleman geneator.


----------



## SHIDE

*32cc Craftsman Bushwacker Clutch n Flywheel*

Hello everyone , Harry here from central Indiana . I ran across your boards searching for information on my 32cc Craftsman Bushwacker model 358.795800 . Hope to network information with all of you from time to time .


----------



## bmully

I am BJ, 
Not very handy.
Have a craftsman 17" 24 cc weed wacker that won't start.
Checked the spark plug, cleaned with gas and sandpaper?
Any suggestions?


----------



## 7394

*another Newbie*

Hello All, Bill here from SE USA, 

Have a 20HP B&S Intek motored, Craftsman riding mower. Just trying to keep it in good shape.. 

:wave:

Found this informative site checking for a flooding issue that just happened.. Already read some great info (here) reguarding the fuel solenoid & etc.. 
So Thank you for that....

I'm pulling the bowl off tomorrow & checking the needle & seat & checking the float..


----------



## snic68

Hello and Thank you in advance oh all your advice. I love buying things in garage sales and such and repairing them. small engines are my new hobby


----------



## imstuck

*honda gcv160*

magneto vibrated loose need to know clearance between it and flywheel


----------



## junebug1701

imstuck said:


> magneto vibrated loose need to know clearance between it and flywheel


A good rule of thumb is to use a standard business card as a shim and tighten it down. Should be good to go.


----------



## imstuck

imstuck said:


> magneto vibrated loose need to know clearance between it and flywheel


 I tried that still wont start. isnt there a feeler guage setting for this.


----------



## 7394

Have you put a spark plug in the plug wire, & tested it for spark ? 

That would be my next move. A biz card is just right...IIRC, .012 - .015


----------



## TonyT68

*First timer*

hi im tony and im in washington state. a friend gave me a 94 4010a murry 40 " rider with a 12 ohv Tecumseh engine. 

this thing sat for 3 years and the carb was fully crystallized.
To this point i rebuilt the carb. it runs but i dont think all the idle circuit was cleaned well enough by the chemical i used. also i believe i may have damaged the rubber seat for the float needle. 
i found a needle and seat and have it on the way. this motor seems strong and i believe it have lots of life in it.

any one know where to get detailed carb specs? (float level) do these engines need a valve adjust? and where can i find a wire diagram? The charge system needs help too?

I am very familiar with 4 stroke gas engines. but never worked on a tecumseh.
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## imstuck

imstuck said:


> I tried that still wont start. isnt there a feeler guage setting for this.


 Ill try testing for spark


----------



## imstuck

imstuck said:


> Ill try testing for spark


 tested for spark blue in center yellow on outside does this meen weak spark if so is it the magneto?


----------



## imstuck

imstuck said:


> tested for spark blue in center yellow on outside does this meen weak spark if so is it the magneto?


just replaced the carb and it ran just fine.


----------



## motoburue

*Briggs & Stratton Rebuild/Repair Manual*

Hi All,
Not sure if I'm doing this right....I'm in search of a down-loadable Rebuild/Repair manual for a Briggs & Stratton Model 422707 Engine.I have low compression in 1 cylinder and need to replace rings !

Thanks Much


----------



## 7394

motoburue said:


> Hi All,
> Not sure if I'm doing this right....I'm in search of a down-loadable Rebuild/Repair manual for a Briggs & Stratton Model 422707 Engine.I have low compression in 1 cylinder and need to replace rings !
> 
> Thanks Much


Hi- 
Might want to post this in the "Small Engine Repair" section, or "Small Engine Repair General Discussion"

That will get you more replies, imo...


----------



## treimers95

*Tim*

In NC, near Asheville


----------



## GoToLeep

*Newbie from Fayetteville, NC*

Dan from Fayetteville, NC. Pretty handy, but fairly new to small engine repair. Look forward to reading and posting. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech

TonyT68 said:


> hi im tony and im in washington state. a friend gave me a 94 4010a murry 40 " rider with a 12 ohv Tecumseh engine.
> 
> this thing sat for 3 years and the carb was fully crystallized.
> To this point i rebuilt the carb. it runs but i dont think all the idle circuit was cleaned well enough by the chemical i used. also i believe i may have damaged the rubber seat for the float needle.
> i found a needle and seat and have it on the way. this motor seems strong and i believe it have lots of life in it.
> 
> any one know where to get detailed carb specs? (float level) do these engines need a valve adjust? and where can i find a wire diagram? The charge system needs help too?
> 
> I am very familiar with 4 stroke gas engines. but never worked on a tecumseh.
> Thanks :thumbsup:


Welcome to Hobbytalk

There are links in the sticky thread in the 4 -cycle section for Tecumseh service manuals, there should be one there for your engine.


----------



## 30yearTech

motoburue said:


> Hi All,
> Not sure if I'm doing this right....I'm in search of a down-loadable Rebuild/Repair manual for a Briggs & Stratton Model 422707 Engine.I have low compression in 1 cylinder and need to replace rings !
> 
> Thanks Much


Welcome to Hobbytalk

This should be the manual your looking for. In the future, try starting your own thread in the appropriate section. You will get many more responses there.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri...er L-Head repair manual BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf


----------



## golfshiner

*Hello*

Just signed up and wanted to introduce myself and to tell everyone I truly hope you all have a wonderful 4th of July holiday. Especially the Armed Forces Community. We appreciate you all for carrying on the tradition.

I live in the upstate of SC and have been impressed with the things I have read on this site so far. I will try and contribute in a positive manner when I can. I am not a professional but I have tinkered with small engines all my life. Now that I have retired it seems as though it is my new career. Keep up the good work you guys and if I can help, please call on me. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChiefButterbean

Just found this site and am now registered. I have a few small engines that my brother and I inherited from our father, that we need to get up and running to help keep up the place. Glad to be able to access all of the experience the members are willing to share. I have had some sucess with small engines and our old tractors but it is slow going and trial and error, but a lot of fun most of the time.


----------



## woodthings

*New here*

Hi I'm Leo from Delaware. I am a jack of all trades. I am self employed, co-own a contracting company and own a small engine repair company.


----------



## nplsdvr

*Checkin' In*

Hi All:

I enjoy turning wrenches and fixing stuff, too bad I don't know what I'm doing!  Looking forward to learning a lot while I'm here.

Nic in B'ham, AL


----------



## Leslie1234

Hello to everyone out there. I'm Leslie and I'm trying to find a repair manual for the tecumseh engines. It's a snow blower model # 318-840-0001 Snow King can anyone help.


----------



## ga64174

Hi, I'm Kevin from Waverly, Indiana


----------



## GA_Boy

*New Member*

Hi, I'm Marvin and I live in middle North Georgia.
I recently purchased a used Craftsman Lawn Tractor and a Tiller that mounts to the rear.
The tiller has a Tecumseh 8HP engine HM80.

I am trying to locate a repair manual for the engine.
Thanks, Marvin


----------



## captcaveman

Hello,
My name is Greg (always liked Capt caveman when I was a kid) from Ohio, and I'm having problems with my riding mower with the 20 hp B&S V-Intek motor (model #407777 type 0119-E3). Three weeks ago it was running fine, I started it up a week later and started mowing when about 5 minutes later it started to misfire and running rough. I changed the plugs with a .040 gap, and changed the fuel filter. I also checked the both armature and they measured 4.75 kohm. I almost think it might be in the carburetor but I'm not sure what to check next? Or if some moisture had gotten into the gasoline.

Thanks


----------



## arnoldjones

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Does any one have the specifications, For an 8.0 hp. tecumseh engine I would Really Like To know The the air gap. Between the coil And the armature. Any help would, be very Appreciated. Thank, you . Arnold Jones.


----------



## bonzo172

hi ll..im from vermilion ohio


----------



## helpfulwife

*Helpful wife, needs help.*

Hi. I am Mindy. From Washington State.


----------



## dbrown

*small engine repair*

Does anyone have a repair manual for a b&S 12h802 engine?


----------



## gfrank

hi I'm gfrank from Atlanta Ga:wave:


----------



## BigmaxHouston

*Houston Jack of all trades , Master at none.*

Hi, I'm Lyn, Houston, Tx

K, I have what has been identified as a 1977 Mc Lane Edger with a Briggs & Stratton engine Model 60102 Type 0392-01 Code 7709 2301.

Can someone tell me where to find a carburetor for it?

Thanks!

BTW, I'm also rebuilding an old mini bike. Can't tell you what it is though.


----------



## bristledog

*New Member*

Hi everyone from Georgia, where it is now HOT! I will probably be looking for a lot of help but will help othes whenever I can.


----------



## EAGERWJ

*Eager Beaver*

Hello,

I am an owner of a 1.5 acre hillside home that has to be mowed once each year before the fire season in Oregon. I purchased a used Roof Mower from a small engine repairman. It has a Tecumseh TMV 195 Formula 8.5 Industrial Commercial Engine. Both the mower manufacturer and apparently Tecumseh is out of business so I have not been able to get independent information on the engine. He supplied an earlier Tecumseh Engines Mechanic's Book that covered a number of engines but not the TMV 195. The first year it started and ran but a bit rough. After the first year of ownership I could not get the engine started. I was advised to replace the carburetor, which I did this year, but it still doesn't start. The spark plug looked somewhat oily to I cleaned and regapped it to 0.030 inches. 

I do not want to throw good money after bad on this engine, so I used a compression gauge to determine whether the engine is worn out. The compression was low. I reported this to the repairman from whom I purchased the mower. He said that the compression was low because the engine has a compression release to make it easier to pull-start. Can anyone tell me if this engine has a compression release? He may be saying this to cover up his misrepresentation of the original condition of this engine. 

If anyone has an online manual for this engine I would like to download it.

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## rattrap 1

first post thanks


----------



## kimcrwbr1

*Hello WA here*

I have been working on small engines for as long as I remember but the newer stuff being under employed seems to be coming my way and hopeing for some help and possibly help someone too. I have allways done all my own mechanic work on my cars and anything that goes pop.


----------



## Mowerdoctor47

Hello To everyone, My Name is Glenn , I live in Hampton Va. I have been in the small engine repair field appox. 47 years. My 1st repair was on a McCulloch MC-6 2 stroke go vart racing engine. I Buy/Sell/ anything with a small engine. I have also dabbled in the Chinese Scooter service and made over 100 repairs with ""0"" comebacks. I found out real quick that most issues are Quality Control (Lack Of) issues. If I can help anyone feel free to give me a shout


----------



## wolfkodiak

Hi all, my name is John. I am a retired shop teacher, forced into a retirement by a couple of heart procedures and a pesky ol' brain hemorrhage! Taught auto shop and wood shop in high school in Toronto, Canada - Jane and Finch area. I was a British car mechanic for a gazillion years before teaching (even raced a few of them at Mosport and Waterford Hills and Blackhawk Farms). My neighbour (neighbor to y'all) came over today with a 3.8 tecumseh with a broken recoil rope. Cannot figger out how to repair it so here I am joining the group and eager to learn. Any help I can be with yer Brit bits for sure! My next birthday will be #64 so I am still a pup ;D. Memory is pretty well shot for day to day but I can remember what I had fer breakfast when I was 17! Looking forward to this group. BTW my son and I are into Subaru turbos at present and I am building a Toyota powered MG Midget. 
John


----------



## virgil1127

Hi! First-Timer from New Jersey, Do-It-Yourselfer all my life. I'm into electronics, cars, stained-glass and etc. I pretty will tackle anything.


----------



## amgar

How tight does the clutch and drum need to be tighten on a 32cc weedeater


----------



## Rocketman1

Hello everyone ! I am a professional fire equipment salesman in Indiana, based out of Indianapolis. I have a lot of power equipment with small engines and try to take good care of them so they last. So far I am relatively successful. Be safe.


----------



## 84HyperZ

hello from Mississippi.


----------



## zendora

*Hello form SC*

This is my first message. I am from Leesville, SC. I am on my own after a 29 yr marriage, so if something breaks I have to fix it. Right now I am trying to replace the fuel lines on my Ryobi tiller - 410r. I am trying to find a diagram that shows how the line come out of the fuel tank. The part looks like a screw with a filter on it. How far is this supposed to stick out of the fuel tank where I can attached the line.


----------



## Dorris

*Ryobi 2 cycle garden cultivator*

I have an old ryobi 2-cycle tiller and the tubing for the fuel rotted. I have new tubing and a manual but I can't see the figures large enough to see how to thread it. There are two or three tubes that are needed and I can't see where the connections are or what they should be connected to. Do any of you have a diagram of how to hook up the fuel lines to everything?


----------



## DYICodger

Hello to all. I'm a newbie with a question--well, maybe two questions.

I just picked up a Yardman gas trimmer at the recycle store for $1.10. I don' t get any spark through the spark plug.

Question # 1: Is there a way to test the magnito module short of replacing it? I get a weak continuity reading from the spark plug cap to the positive post on the module.

Q. # 2: What is the usual air gap setting between the flywheel and the magnito on these small 2-cycle engines (31 cc)? I set this one with a piece of card stock. As I remember, we used to say the thickness of a playing card.


----------



## DYICodger

Dorris & Zendora,

Do a quick Google search for " Free user manuals." There are many sites that offer parts lists and user manuals for most gas powered yard and garden tools. You can download them and print them out.


----------



## DYICodger

P.S. to Dorris & Zendora:

Even faster, Google the make & modle # of your tool: "Riobi XXXXXXX"


----------



## Canecutter

Hello Everyone

I came across this site while doing some research on repairing the Honda GCV160 engine.
A lot of useful information on here thanks to all willing to share.
I have a Karcher Presure Washer powered by a Honda GCV160; it sustained a broken exhaust valve which I replaced and got running again.
I tested the pressure washer and it worked fine until I switched it off and the oil came gushing out from the crankshaft seal when the engine stopped.
This unit has very low hours on it, but I did not change the oil pan seal when I had it apart.
There are no other leaks on the top and bottom seals and I would hate to take it apart again just to replace the bottom crank seal.
Can the seal be changed without splitting the engine apart?


----------



## wil3022

*motorized bicycle*

Hello all I have a 80cc engine brand new ran for a while now I can' t get to start again. I clean out the carb remem its brand new though. It sound like it wants to start i hear a purring sound but won't turn over please help


----------



## journey22

*just me*

Hello all


----------



## MtnVision

Hi I'm an old lady with a 17.5 (OHV) Craftsman 42" deck riding mower & 5 acres in northwest Texas.

So this board does not have BBcode enabled? AHHHH won't accept my manual's link until I make 2x post BUT takes me to post editor where the BBcode is handy. 

:wave: OK HI all!


----------



## cattdad

Hi,
My name is Floyd Slice and I live in Chapin, S.C.


----------



## theannihilator

*hey*

hey fellow hobby talkers!!!


----------



## theannihilator

*Craftsman rider ignition*

hello every body

i have a craftsman 917. 270510 riding mower. i got it free, but the ignition wires were all cut. i got another, and connected all of the wires i could, but i have 4 black wires and i dont kow how the connect??


----------



## capnball44

*Hey All*

Hi Guys, I've been roaming the web and found your forum. I have an mtd tractor with a tecumseh 12hp ovxl120 engine that's giving me fits. I believe I'm going to have to change the head gasket. I found a wire going to I think the magneto that lost its insulation and I believe it was grounding out the plug wire. Sucker won't start and while I have it apart, I'll change the head gasket as it looks to be leaking by the bottom. Maybe that's why it doesn't seem to take in gas


----------



## andthen33

*Hello from Ohio*

Looking for infrmation and found this site. I am going to do some searching and if I am unable to find answers to the repairs I am working on I will asking some questions.

Glad to be apart of this forum.

Kathy

In the midst of repairing a Husky 142 saw and a Fradan backpack blower


----------



## miketheeler

hi my name is mike i am looking for a manual for model # hss50 tecumse


----------



## mauserboy

Hi,

Warren from Anchorage, AK. Just got old enough to put away the snow shovel and buy a used MTD snowblower. I think this website might come in handy. Thanks


----------



## tongueman45

Hello all my name is Doug and I trying to fix my briggs & stratton Mower engine. I replace the the nylon flywheel gear with an aluminum gear and put the all the part back properly. when I go to start the mower I'm getting miss fire from the exhust pipe and he air filter area and it won't start. even with a jump with cables from my car. Any help willl be appreciated.


----------



## steveP7776

Hello everyone. I'm Steve from Pennsylvania. Nice to be on board and pick the brains of experts. Looking forward to learning alot.


----------



## doublea

*Hello*

Hello everyone,
I'm a new member from TN.


----------



## doublea

Did you remove the flywheel? Sounds like you got the key out of position causing it to be out of time.


----------



## cars&carts

Hi everyone I just like to read about how to solve engine problems on club car and ezgo both gas and electric cp live on coast in texas


----------



## cjtillinghast

*How's it going?*

How's it going, my name is CJ and I'm a grading contractor in California, I've got a few small engines I've rebuilt on my equipment, so I thought this would be a good place to get any other useful info I may need. And if anybody needs work done, let me know, I'm licensed and guarantee my work.


----------



## EJM

*Kohler Engine Model Number CV20S Type Number 65561*

I have a Craftsman Lawn and Garden Tractor with a Kohler Engine Model Number CV20S Type Number 65561. My engine runs fine for awhile and then all of a sudden the engine starts to miss. When it starts to miss I can pull the choke out and that will help with the problem for awhile but the mower won't work properly. I have replaced the 2 spark plugs, oil and filter, air filter, fuel filter but the tractor engine still has the miss. When the engine is cold I can mow up to a hour before the miss happens but when the engine is hot and I get it restarted without the miss I can only mow for a short time. From what I have been reading that the fuel solenoid might be the problem but my owners book only shows that I can order 24-757-22-S Kit, solenoid replacement w/gaskets. Where the solenoid is and how to replace it is not shown in the book. Any suggestions?


----------



## umax33

*new member*

I am a maint. tech at the us post office and work on just about everything that the plant has..I work on small engines but am not real experienced and have gotten in over my head on occasions.I am having trouble with my mower at home and im looking for an engine manual..


----------



## umax33

*new member, from shreveport,la..*

I am a maint. tech at the us post office and work on just about everything that the plant has..I work on small engines but am not real experienced and have gotten in over my head on occasions.I am having trouble with my mower at home and im looking for an engine manual..for a tecumseh model ohv130206830d its a 13hp enduro engine and the governor is causing the engine to throttle back and forth and miss.Im looking for how to adjust this..thank you..


----------



## doralh

Hi. I'm Doral from Alberta Canada. We are retired, live on an acreage and own lots of small engines, including; Honda, Kawasaki, Briggs and Stratton, and Kubota. At last count it's 9 in all. Just now I'm having a problem with weak spark on an 11 hp B&S engine in my35 year old Sears riding mower. Probably needs a new condenser, but where do I get one?


----------



## Fred S

Hi, I have a minimac35 chain saw and need to know if carbs are available and if not are there rebuild kits available


----------



## steveP7776

Ive been on this forum for a few weeks now and what iv'e noticed is that there are way to many readers and hardly anyone that has any ideas or suggestions to almost all the posts on the rooms. An example is that one post had 124 viewers and only 2 responses. That's pretty pathetic. I myself have had a post up for 5 days now and there have been 32 viewers and no one has offered any suggestions. It seems on here that 30 year tech is the only person that can give any reasonable answers to any questions. Most forums that i have belong to usually has a load of good quality folks that can answer questions and start debates. Just a very disappointing forum.


----------



## junebug1701

I hear you Steve, and sympathize. It seems like there are a whole lot of unanswered questions, and only a handful of people like 30yearTech, geogrubb, and glenjudy respond with good info. But a lot of these guys do it for a living, unlike me, a hobbyist. They've seen it all, and I wouldn't know a John Deere spindle if I tripped over it! So sometimes you won't get any responses--but it's probably because nobody has a good answer for you. It's probably better to get no responses rather than getting a bunch of worthless nonsense or just plain wrong answers. 

One thing I don't understand is so many new folks use this "New Member Introduction Thread" to ask troubleshooting and diagnostic questions, and then wonder why they get no response. Go ahead and introduce yourself, but ask those questions in another thread or in the 2-cycle or 4-cycle forum, whichever is appropriate.


----------



## steveP7776

I did introduce my self a couple weeks ago and my question is is in the general discussion thread because it was not 4 or 2 cycle specific.


----------



## gordo60

hi i am in Blue diamond, NV. Semi Retired trying to fix a busted weedwacker. i am having a problem finding the proper parts.


----------



## gordo60

I am working on a Craftsman 2 cycle full crank curved shaft weedwacker. The plastic part of the throttle lever that's connects to the throttle cable has broken and I am unable at this point to find a replacemant.


----------



## glenjudy

You've not looked on the Sears website ??


----------



## cowen

Craig here from Lancaster PA...also on a similar type site with Mazda enthusiasts once in awhile...those guys have always tried to help, too!...looking for a PDF for the Tecumseh 10965, serial number 000515 (it's an engine from the ?1970's) and a PDF for the Sno Thro 10995, serial number 01933 (same vintage as the engine)...just want to do basic maintanence (change belt, oil, lube)...thanks to those who know the way to the info!


----------



## freebird1716

Hey everybody. :wave: I'm Mark from Alabama. I look forward to using this website.


----------



## Rick57

*Replacing Riding Mower Engine*

I would like to replace a 18HP Briggs & Stratten blown engine on a Craftsman 42" riding mower with my 15 HP Kohler engine also from a Craftsman 42" mower. Are these engines interchangeable?


----------



## Dillon1994

i have a kawasaki fa210d and my side shaft pully keeps popping off should i lock tite it on there


----------



## Dillon1994

please get back to me or email


----------



## Jarhead1962

*new to the site*

Im from South Texas just looking for some help!


----------



## jwhenry1952

*hello*

hello my name is jw, I am retired from truck driving and I try to rebuild and fix mowers in my spare time.


----------



## usmcgrunt

The PDF file can be found at http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/prm-10000.pdf
Hope this helps


----------



## usmcgrunt

Craig here from Lancaster PA...also on a similar type site with Mazda enthusiasts once in awhile...those guys have always tried to help, too!...looking for a PDF for the Tecumseh 10965, serial number 000515 (it's an engine from the ?1970's) and a PDF for the Sno Thro 10995, serial number 01933 (same vintage as the engine)...just want to do basic maintanence (change belt, oil, lube)...thanks to those who know the way to the info! 





usmcgrunt said:


> The PDF file can be found at http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/prm-10000.pdf
> Hope this helps


----------



## 3 guys in ashop

*How do i check to see if my magneeto is good*

I have a 1970s model tecumseh enige. Im not sure how to check the magneeto.


----------



## vosgnot

*newbie*

mike from dallas, texas. like everyone here, I have more small engines than I know what to do with. lawnmower, weedeaters, etc. keeping them running is getting ahead of me. hope I can find some like-minded folks for some advice here.


----------



## chillipepper

Hello to everyone on this forum. 
I am a new member named Joe, from Long Island, NY.


----------



## jerrymc

New Member looking forward to getting information and providing any knowledge I may have concerning small engine repair,My name is Jerry and I live in Chandler, Texas.


----------



## jackolope

hi my name is jack and i am from florida and this my first post. i amlooking for fuel line routing on craftman 32cc 2 cycle weedwracker engine. thank you.


----------



## glenjudy

what's the 358.nnnnnn model no. ?


----------



## cvb66

sayin hello, 
live in florida (whew, sure is hot here, thank God for A/C)
I like to fix things, call me crazy but most things get thrown away, when it just takes a little time and effort, to make it work. I got time and don't mind effort. what i lack usually is knowledge. which brings me to why I am here.
I have a motto: "adapt and overcome"


----------



## PlanetSpring

Hello All!
I'm Mona, live in California. I make springs  I'm here to answer any spring questions and get to know some people.


----------



## Ray B

Hi everyone, my name is Ray and I am in North Carolina. Like to piddle with small engines but have never seen one with two gas lines. What purpose do they perform?
thanks


----------



## elittle0012

*cant start bicycle engine*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


cant start bicycle engine


----------



## elittle0012

cant start bicycle engine


----------



## unclelar

Sounds like you might have not got the nut on flywheel tight enough and sheered the flywheel key and throwed it out of time.


----------



## New Guy

Like my UN says, I am the "New Guy". Found your forum and am hopeful that the group of experts can provide some guidance regarding a 6.75 Tecumseh Model LV195EA that has me buffaloed. It just wont start. It has a spark but I cannot tell how strong but it will jump about a one-eigth inch gap. Thinking I have a fuel problem, found the fuel line all gummy and replaced it. The outside was the worst part and the inside seemed okay. Then pulled the carburetor and cleaned the main jet, venturi and all the ports. Took out the needle valve and cleaned it as well. Float and float valve seem fine as well. Cleaned the ports with fine stranded copper wire. 

The metal throat that carries the fuel from the carb to the intake port was black and gummy. Cleaned that as well and sprayed carb cleaner into the intake valve. 

All assembled and primed with fresh gas and still wont start.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. I checked for threads but did not see anyone with a simlar problem.


----------



## Ol'Bill

Ol'Bill says hello to all out there. It must be obvious that I'm a. novice


----------



## Tinysudweeks

Hey Tim here from Pocatello, ID :freak:


----------



## rrrhre2s

Currently lost on the east coast...
Just signed in.

Hi, and a good day to all !

rrrhre2s


----------



## motorhead88

Hey everyone. I'm a 39 year old gearhead that found this site when looking for info on a tecumseh 6 horse carb. Just trying to find a schematic and specs on it.


----------



## drh1944

*Hello*

Hello


----------



## drh1944

How do I replace the pull cord on my Sears Bushwhacker Hedge Trimmer, model # 358.796340? There is a part on the bottom that I can’t get off; I think it’s called a width control.
Can someone help me please? Thank you


----------



## mike65

*Mike 65*

Hello. Just found your site. My name is Mike and I am in a place called Tokeland in Washington. About mid state right on the coast.


----------



## Brianra

*Brianra*

Hi, I am new to this site
I have a problem with a Kawasaki TG 24 engine in that I need to know the settings for the needle valve/ diaphragm, I have replaced these items and cannot find the correct setting for the needle valve lever
The motor is on a grass trimmer and has been standing for a while, tho the older diaphragm was not split
I would like a site listing this TK carburettor if anyone knows of one
Thanks in anticipation
Brianra


----------



## footepath

Hi I need the repair manual for the Honda GX140. Is there anyone who can help me?


----------



## usmcgrunt

footepath said:


> Hi I need the repair manual for the Honda GX140. Is there anyone who can help me?


Welcome-

Here is a link to Honda in Europe-

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html

Click on the service tab,then select service info or spare parts to find what you need.Hope this helps.
You could also try this web site-


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another forum I use a lot posted a cool web Site with Service info and Data sheets on Darn Near everything. I found service info specific to my out boards as well as for my Car, lawn mower,chain saw,trimmers,snow blowers,tractors,you name it.Just click on the "small engine repair reference center" icon and have fun.Fantastic site.

It is a Free service and open to public and LOADED with helpful Information, Manuals, Service data etc..!

Go to: http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

P.W. : public

Search by type, brand, model, etc. They are all in PDF format so you can save them for future refference....

A GREAT FIND !!


----------



## eschobby

Hello, I'm from Norwalk, California and this is my first day to join the community.


----------



## yooperfan

I'm a newbie here and I like to tinker on lawnmowers. I've had people give me their dead ones and I revive them. I have given away some and sold some after fixing them. They don't come with owners manual or repair manuals. I have to wing it with repairs. I found this site while looking for some answers for my current project. I think I already found the info I needed, so I'll keep working on it with my new found info. I wish I had these dead mowers before I bought myself a new one a few years ago since I hate it. I also have an ATV and a motorcycle that keep my tools busy.


----------



## f69torino

*Introduction*

Hello from Kingwood, TX (just north of Houston)! This is my first time to blog of any kind; my kids will be pleased Dad's moving from the dark ages. This forum seems very interesting to me as I like tinkering with models and small engines.:thumbsup:


----------



## f69torino

*Repair Manual*

I need to overhaul the carburator on a tecumseh OHH60. Anyone have a manual? I'm concerned with setting the float and needle valves correctly.


----------



## lambo

*newbie*

hi everybody from VA, looking for a fuel line diagram for a craftsman 32cc weedwacker


----------



## usmcgrunt

f69torino said:


> I need to overhaul the carburator on a tecumseh OHH60. Anyone have a manual? I'm concerned with setting the float and needle valves correctly.


This should help you out.

http://redirectingat.com/?id=2091X5...www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284


----------



## jewat44

Hi
I do some small engine repair, need a Tecumseh 740049 repair manual.
Jack


----------



## usmcgrunt

jewat44 said:


> Hi
> I do some small engine repair, need a Tecumseh 740049 repair manual.
> Jack


Use this link for info.

http://redirectingat.com/?id=2091X5...www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284


----------



## f69torino

This is perfect. Thank you so much.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Your Welcome,and good luck.Glad I could help.


----------



## MASHAAL

Hi , my name is mashaal, I would like to say hello to all the members .


----------



## MASHAAL

:wave:Hi , my name is mashaal, I would like to say hello to all the members .:wave:


----------



## MASHAAL

*hello*

:wave:Hi , my name is mashaal, I would like to say hello to all the members .:wave:


----------



## ole red

Hi , I'm Red , from Berea , KY , workin on a murray mower LEV100 tecumseh
Got 3 chain saws all different makes (used the stihl Today} 
got a leyland 255 tractor (Used in the garden today also) 
someone gave me the mower , so I feel obliged to make it run
(been outside for a couple of years.)


----------



## hannahs dad

*Poulan 2000.Sorry I'm late,stuck in traffic.*

Hey y'all. I'm Chris from Douglasville,Ga. I have a poulan 2000,on the chain oiler at the bottom,the valve behind the plate has the hose on it and curves up towards valve that does the skeeting. Does the hose connect to the skeet valve up top? The skeet valve being about like a dime with a slot in it. When I took the valve out at the bottom it had about a 4" piece of tubing pointed upwards but the end didn't look like it had been on anything. Course it might have been broken half way up. I can't get the pulley off so I can't take the skeeter out. And I can't pick the right numbers so I have to keep fixing stuff instead of buying a new whatever it is. Thank you for your help.


----------



## hannahs dad

*Never mind.*

I figured it out, thanks anyhow. But I hope I guessed right and the foam goes on the bottom of the black valve behind the steel plate. If I'm wrong please let me know. I like y'all and everything but I'm going to bed. 'nite.... (Confuscious say man who eat jellybean fart in living color.)


----------



## boch224

*14 hp briggs & stratton twin cylinder*

I have a 14 hp B&S twin IC model 400707-0131 that wont start when hot after I shut it down. When it does start I have to use full choke to get it to start. It has spark in one cylinder every revolution of the engine and the other cylinder every other revolution. I don't know if this is normal. I've rebuilt the carb, replaced all the intake gaskets. I know it is getting fuel because I could see it dumping in while I turn over the engine, but the spark plugs are never soaked with fuel.


----------



## dgktech

Hello from Nebraska
They call me Dave. I stumbled on you group here and would love to join in. I have spent the last 25 years in the small engine business and just like to keep up on what going on.
If I can be an assist to anyone feel free to shoot me a message.

See ya around
Dave


----------



## Phillybhoy

Hello, I'm Phill from Ontario Canada. I enjoy tinkering with old engines that people have given up on.
Currently freshening up a Honda GXV110 engine from an HRS 21 lawnmower and having a hell of a time locating a pdf repair manual and parts list. I would really appreciate it if anyone can point me towards one or both. Looking for tightening specs mainly. But I do need some parts as well.
Thanks in advance


----------



## usmcgrunt

Phillybhoy said:


> Hello, I'm Phill from Ontario Canada. I enjoy tinkering with old engines that people have given up on.
> Currently freshening up a Honda GXV110 engine from an HRS 21 lawnmower and having a hell of a time locating a pdf repair manual and parts list. I would really appreciate it if anyone can point me towards one or both. Looking for tightening specs mainly. But I do need some parts as well.
> Thanks in advance


Try this site for repair info -
http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/pdf?vid=5&hid=6&[email protected]

This site for parts -
http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/engines/PartSelection.jsp?model=GXV120&type=A1&npl=10ZE601 &lang=EN

Both of these are for GXV 120 engines which should be similar.
Hope this helps.


----------



## someBCchick

*hello everyone!*

Hey there! Thought that I would just say hello to everyone as I am new here. I am currently working on the tear-down and rebuild of a snow thrower of my father inlaws (not sure make). I love working on small engines and doing anything mechanical! I am planning on taking a small engine repair course and possibly furthering that into automotive mechanic, but we shall see! I have used this site before and figured that I would finally join as its helped me before figure out things that had me stumped. One thing saying to those guys is "Just because my air bags are inflated, doesnt mean that I am brain dead from the whiplash!!!"  Treat me as one of the guys and we shall get along just fine... treat me like I am dumb and u can take a hike!  Take care!! :wave:


----------



## the guy

Hi,
I am Guy from Bolivar, NY. 
Looking for help, my push mower won't start. It is a Honda GCV160. Im not sure but it acts like no compression.


----------



## oldgeoff

Thanks ,I have a honda GCV 160 engine for power washer bought last year .This has has been used and was working well until it rested for several months and then would start ,sputter and stop ,this happens over and over ,changed plug ,made no difference .There can't be much wrong but I don't know what


----------



## the guy

Hi from the guy,


----------



## the guy

Hi from the guy,

Try running it without the gas cap. It might be plugged.


----------



## C D Murdock

I'm C. D. Murdock and I have been working on a LT12412 Briggs- Straten engine and removed the fiywheel without knowing the gap for Armature Magneto. Could you tell thr Gap?


----------



## usmcgrunt

C said:


> I'm C. D. Murdock and I have been working on a LT12412 Briggs- Straten engine and removed the fiywheel without knowing the gap for Armature Magneto. Could you tell thr Gap?


Most people here use a new business card as a feeler gauge and it works just right. Being non magnetic,it makes setting easier.


----------



## nate_dog_420

hi my name is nate i have a 49cc engine that i just got running and its running HOT!!!!


----------



## johsan38

Hi my name is john from Queensbury, NY
I need repair info or manuels on briggs engin 461707-0145-e1

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ifixdit

*Intro and help please*

Hi everybody. I decided I want to get into small engine repair and since the local tech colleges don't offer a course here in Wichita KS I decided to figure it out on my own. I grabbed a few mowers at yard sales and so far so good. My current project is a Swisher Trim Rite 843 Gas Edger, a nice find! I need a parts/owners manual but so far all I've found online is a parts sheet for a 543. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Looking forward to sharing info with everyone.


----------



## sscotsman

Hello everyone,
my name is Scot, and im doing research on 1960's Ariens snowblowers and tecumseh engines..I have found some good info on this site, and joined so I can discuss things here..(since this is my first post, the forum wont let me post a link to my Ariens webpage..sorry about that..)



thanks,
Scot


----------



## usmcgrunt

sscotsman said:


> Hello everyone,
> my name is Scot, and im doing research on 1960's Ariens snowblowers and tecumseh engines..I have found some good info on this site, and joined so I can discuss things here..(since this is my first post, the forum wont let me post a link to my Ariens webpage..sorry about that..)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Scot


Hello Scot, welcome aboard.My compliments on the amount of research and and organization you have put into the Ariens site you created.I just found it a few days ago and found it very helpful for all types of snow blowers.
Here is the link for anyone with Ariens snow blower questions or are interesed in the history of Ariens.

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/

Thanks again for joining the group.


----------



## MaeStro

Hi 
I am Wayne from Antigua in the Caribbean. I am looking for some help on my stihl fs55rc trimmer


----------



## centinela2

Saludos, gracias pues ya de entrada encontre respuesta a mi problema, soy de Mexico y como a ustedes me gusta hacer las cosas por mi mismo dentro de lo posible o saber de que se trata si lo llevo al especialista.

A divertise haciendo


----------



## towmotor69

*Homelite Mighty Mite Bd26 Backpak Blower*

HELLO ALL I RECENLY WAS GIVEN THIS BLOWER AND THE PROBLEM IS IT WILL RUN FOR A MINUTE THEN ACT LIKE ITS RUNNING OUT OF GAS/ I
CLEANED TANK FILTER NEW PLUG WEIRD TURN CHOKE ASSEMBLY ON IT DOES ANYONE KNOW ANY PICTURE BREAK DOWN INFO THANKS AND I LOOK
FORWARD TO SHARING IDEAS WITH EVERYONE:wave::wave:


----------



## Topsy

Hi: First time visiting and it looks like a great site, just bought a small acerage up here in Alberta, all cleared and has a Ariens roto tiller and a John Deere Hydra 185 mower to cut all the grass, I am looking for owner manuals and parts manual for them, any help would be appreciated.
Thanks again
Topsy


----------



## Topsy

Hi: I need manuals for the Tecumseh Engine on the Roto tiller the Mod # for the engine is H60 75453S Ser # 1126D.
Sorry about the 2 posts, I pressed the wrong button.

Thanks again
Topsy


----------



## usmcgrunt

Topsy said:


> Hi: I need manuals for the Tecumseh Engine on the Roto tiller the Mod # for the engine is H60 75453S Ser # 1126D.
> Sorry about the 2 posts, I pressed the wrong button.
> 
> Thanks again
> Topsy


Take a look around this web site,lots of good "FREE" information on alot of equipment.Hope this helps you.


you might find something here 

http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public


----------



## Roger1998

*Coleman Powermate Generator Problem*

Hi, All!

First time on line here. Looks like a great site. I'm up in Anchorage, Alaska, but I spent most of the last 40+ years south of I-10 in Louisiana.

My Coleman Powerman 6250 generator starts easily, but it won't run smoothly when I unchoke it. If I only crack open the choke about 25%, it seems to run smooth, but if I try to open it up 100%, it runs rough til it kills. I used fresh fuel, and I opened the carburetor bowl and confirmed it was clean. Not sure where to go from here.

I'm content to run it at 25% unchoke, but I think it's not running at 100% throttle so I don't think I'm getting all the electricity I should.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## neeltje

*Nieuw lid*

Hallo allemaal, ik ben nieuw op dit forum ik was namelijk op zoek naar de afstelling van de carburator van een relatief oude kettingzaag en ik heb hier al nuttige informatie gevonden.
Ik zal in de toekomst nog meer komen surfen want zoals ik reeds gezien heb vind ge hier veel informatie.
Groetjes neeltje!


----------



## Surf Gramps

I am a married, just-retired corporate jet aircraft maintenance technician. I'm a longboard surfer, build and fly RC airplanes, a musician and I do sound mixing for live shows. Enough about me. 
I have a problem with my Weed Eater hedge trimmer. The starting cord became jammed somehow. I disassembled it and for the life of me I cannot figure out how to rewind the... Hold on. I just thought about something. I'll get back to you if I need to.


----------



## [email protected]

how do i post a question


----------



## [email protected]

How do i reset the spring stater on the poulan BVM200VS Blower?


----------



## wgladden

I am glad to be apart of Hobby Talk and hope to learn a few things from members and to also give my feedback on problems that others are having.


----------



## wgladden

I have a Honda Quadra Cut System rear wheel drive lawnmower, model# HRR2163TDA that sticks when trying to back it up. What can I do to remedy this problem? Does anyone have any possible solutions to this problem. It seems to be a common problem with this mower.


----------



## joel spafford

*joel*

i started here to get info on a craftsman chainsaw.i may end w/advertising a pile of die cast cars and a full "eagles train set.


----------



## jim70

Hello, I'm Jim I signed up to get some info on Tecumseh engines. Need repair manual on a HM100 engine. Have one that has a clanking noise when it is started but running at high speed the noise disappears. I think it is coming from the compression relief system. I have disassembled the engine, removed the cam, the compression relief assemble is the only thing I see that may be causing the clinking at low speed. Anyone seen this problem?


----------



## usmcgrunt

jim70 said:


> Hello, I'm Jim I signed up to get some info on Tecumseh engines. Need repair manual on a HM100 engine. Have one that has a clanking noise when it is started but running at high speed the noise disappears. I think it is coming from the compression relief system. I have disassembled the engine, removed the cam, the compression relief assemble is the only thing I see that may be causing the clinking at low speed. Anyone seen this problem?


Go to this site for a free repair manual.Your engine is listed under snowblowers,Tecumseh 4 stroke,HM100.Hope it helps.



http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public

OR this-

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## seapro

*poulan 2775*

first time posting. my 2775 poulan would not run,i discover the fuel filter and hose loose in the gas tank ,how do i reattach ,can't find an schematic. thanks seapro


----------



## mundane2

Hello all, I'm from Vancouver, Washington. I'm retired and have made a
hobby of working with small engines.


----------



## del kidwell

hello my friends,
first time user, my name is del i live in centerville ohio.just thought i would i would say hi.


----------



## kybowmaker

Hi guys,
Brent Rogers from mayfield,Kentucky


----------



## Win571

*New Guy*

Well hello there folks!
My name is Bill and I live in Cartersville.
I have a 13 year old like new Homelite PBP 3000 with a Walbro Wt 199A carburetor which is causing me grief.
Anyone know where I can find one of these carbs?


----------



## learntofixit

*Retired*

Hi, I'm Ron and I want to learn to repair and tune my string trimmer.


----------



## kstockbridge

*Ryobi 410r cultivator*

Hey there all,
My first time posting, from Newport News, VA. I need a diagram for the fuel lines on my Ryobi cultivator....can't seem to get the hoses back on right. Any ideas?


----------



## bugzy46

*Need some Help Please!*

I have a HM80 that I have replaced and gapped new points @ .020, new condenser, new coil, and have no fire. All switches are disconected from points. Do you think my magneto rotated away from the magnets, and of course threw my timing off? I would think I would still have fire if my timing was off,...not?


----------



## jamec9869

Hi! I'm Jame. I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thank


----------



## jomo924

*ty for letting me join*

hi i am joe from new jersey


----------



## micky0121

*newbie*

Hi All, My name is Mike and I have been bitten by the small engine bug  namely a 5hp Briggs and Stratton 1976 , my first experience with small engines so will be calling for plenty of Help .
See you later


----------



## Two Cycle

*Hello All*

Hello everyone, this is my first post to site. My name is Herbert and I live in Washington DC. I have a runability propblem with a leaf blower of mine. I am going to locate the model number and make of blower before I post my question. Any other information needed to get the best troubleshooting from the guys.


----------



## repairman08

Hi, I'm Larry not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but here goes, I am looking for some type of home business. I've thought about small engine repair, even mobile small engine repair/sharpening. I am a good mechanic retired and looking for something to do. I would appreciate any other type repair business ideas Thanks:wave:


----------



## ssparky

good day everyone , lots of snow up here in winnipeg. i found this site because my neighbour who has since passed away left me his ariens snowblower. when it snowed i would go get her from his garage and do our two driveways (combined 200') well it doesn't seem to want to run very well so i thought i would start investgating two stroke motor repair. when i get started it will run for 1/2 hour or so then proceed to quit after 1 minute or so upon restart. thye electric start does not want to turn the gear on the motor the teeth are all there on both starter and blower stater just doesn't want to grab the gear. the starter works fine except maybe the bracket welded to the starter may just have enough play to allow the starter gear to ride over top of the blower gear.


----------



## jamison1979

Hey guys my name is Jamie im from mn. im always lookin for anytype of engine to tinker with . Drives my wife crazy. I'm always bringin home toys to mess with. Good to know theres alot of like minded people out there.


----------



## TominWilloughby

Glad for people helping others. AriensSno/ Tecumseh H70-120vac electric starts/runs 10 sec. with ether, 2/3 throttle. Neon timing lite flashes uninterrupted. Strong/reliable until missing/intermittant neon flashs then none 2 days prior. In points/condenser change,timing backplate kept adj. midrange, old gap set .017in. old cond. measured .17uf. Viewing flywheel inside, w/keyway at 20 deg., top right cermagnet outline, N magnet was positioned 1 in.(center-to-center) to left of still-glued left magnet. Marked all positions, then slid N magnet over orig. glue & reglued. Magnets currently 1 1/2 in. (center-to-center) apart. New Tecumseh Logo condenser and points gapped .018 in. to get to current weak status. Thanks in advance. TominWilloughby


----------



## TominWilloughby

Glad for people helping others. AriensSno/ Tecumseh H70-120vac electric starts/runs 10 sec. with ether, 2/3 throttle. Neon timing lite flashes uninterrupted. Strong/reliable until missing/intermittant neon flashs then none 2 days prior. In points/condenser change,timing backplate kept adj. midrange, old gap set .017in. old cond. measured .17uf. Viewing flywheel inside, w/keyway at 20 deg., top right cermagnet outline, N magnet was positioned 1 in.(center-to-center) to left of still-glued left magnet. Marked all positions, then slid N magnet over orig. glue & reglued. Magnets currently 1 1/2 in. (center-to-center) apart. New Tecumseh Logo condenser and points gapped .018 in. to get to current weak status. Thanks in advance. TominWilloughby


----------



## Lonesome George

*Hello and thanks for helping*

Hello everyone,
I am new and really glad I found this website as it has helped me from the go. I appreciate all the information available from members throughout the country/world. I bought a Huskee Snowblower in 2004 and lost all the paperwork/manuals that were with it.
I am still searching for the assembly booklet that contained all the belt sizes and information. 
If anyone knows where I may find the assembly booklet please let me know. Thank you very much and I look forward to helping someone if I am able.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Lonesome George said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new and really glad I found this website as it has helped me from the go. I appreciate all the information available from members throughout the country/world. I bought a Huskee Snowblower in 2004 and lost all the paperwork/manuals that were with it.
> I am still searching for the assembly booklet that contained all the belt sizes and information.
> If anyone knows where I may find the assembly booklet please let me know. Thank you very much and I look forward to helping someone if I am able.


Posting a model number would help alot.I think MTD bought Huskee and you may find a comparable manual doing a search for the width (24"?)and horsepower(5hp?) of an MTD machine from 2004.


----------



## MechRet

*Tecumseh HM100 Repair Manual*

Hello First time user. I am looking for a Tecumseh HM 100 repair manual, it powers a Coleman Generator. It would be most appreciated, a PDF can be sent to my E-Mail "[email protected]" Thank you.
About me, I am a retired ASE certified mechanic, I have worked on cars, trucks, and many types of equipment since 1963.
Arthur


----------



## usmcgrunt

MechRet said:


> Hello First time user. I am looking for a Tecumseh HM 100 repair manual, it powers a Coleman Generator. It would be most appreciated, a PDF can be sent to my E-Mail "[email protected]" Thank you.
> About me, I am a retired ASE certified mechanic, I have worked on cars, trucks, and many types of equipment since 1963.
> Arthur


Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here are a couple of links to the info you requested.Hope they help.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

OR this one for info on alot of different engines/equipment.

http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public

Click on the small engine reference center icon and have a look around.


----------



## lhshire

*new member*

Hi, I'm new here. I'm LArry, I have a tecumseh linkage problem and was looking for some help


----------



## coptbob

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hello, my name isw Bob and I live in Leonardo New Jersey. I repair small engines and motorhomes. I just wanted to say hello.


----------



## WASP1200

*engine*



wra122 said:


> We have a 5HP Briggs engine. Model 130212, Type 3250 01, Code
> 91101007. My husband took the engine apart and We NEED help in putting it back together. The gears moved from their location. Can ANYONE tell us how to set the gears back? Thanks, Wanda


hi im dean . ive had them apart. been a while but. fairly easy. the cam should have a line or dot and the crank gear as well. after putting the lifters back. hopefully in same holes slip the cam in lining up the marks. if the head s off you can turn the flywheel clockwise and watch the valves. intake will open and exh will be closing at with piston at top continue turning flywheel slowly and as piston comes back up intake should be calsed as piston comes to top. good luck. can call me at 410 209 9297 dean in baltimore


----------



## WASP1200

*help*



lhshire said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I'm LArry, I have a tecumseh linkage problem and was looking for some help


 what kind of linkage prob?


----------



## WASP1200

bugzy46 said:


> I have a HM80 that I have replaced and gapped new points @ .020, new condenser, new coil, and have no fire. All switches are disconected from points. Do you think my magneto rotated away from the magnets, and of course threw my timing off? I would think I would still have fire if my timing was off,...not?


well if you bolt it back down in the same spot by the mtg holes should fire. make sure you clean the points with lint free paper. make sure the flywheel magnets havent fallen off! good luck. also pullit over with a rope not just spinning the flywheel by hand. flywheel key ok? id try another condenser if all else fails.


----------



## WASP1200

*spark*

also make sure that that hunk of tin that the coil and condenser attach to. {usually} is not tuoching the stator body


----------



## michael42396

hi im mike from buffalo


----------



## Robert V

Hello all, 
I need some help with my Bolens (HM800155015E) snowblower. When I went to start it a few times, it stalled right out. I pulled the carburetor off and cleaned it with carb cleaner. I removed the bulb and pulled the float, shook it and it was dry. I place the float back it, put the bull on and installed the carburetor. It started, now it leaks real bad from the bowl. I do not remember seeing a float pin in the bowl. Is there supposed to be one? WHen the snowblower runs and the trottle is all the way up it sounds like the engine is going to take off. Help me please, I am in the NorthEast right now in the middle of a blizzard.:wave:


----------



## Robert V

Robert V said:


> Hello all,
> I need some help with my Bolens (HM800155015E) snowblower. When I went to start it a few times, it stalled right out. I pulled the carburetor off and cleaned it with carb cleaner. I removed the bulb and pulled the float, shook it and it was dry. I place the float back it, put the bull on and installed the carburetor. It started, now it leaks real bad from the bowl. I do not remember seeing a float pin in the bowl. Is there supposed to be one? WHen the snowblower runs and the trottle is all the way up it sounds like the engine is going to take off. Help me please, I am in the NorthEast right now in the middle of a blizzard.:wave:



HELP HELP HELP HELP I am desperate!!!!!


----------



## geogrubb

Robert V said:


> HELP HELP HELP HELP I am desperate!!!!!


RobertV;
You need to post the problem as a new thread, this introduction link has so many posts about stuff that it doesn't get looked at much. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## maddog1949

Hi, first time on Hobby talk . im located in Lanett Alabama.


----------



## huntsman.45

Hello, Just registered! I have been working on my Poulan Blower today. I found this site by searching Google for fule line routing.


----------



## DouglasDT10

*fuel lines on craftsman chainsaw*

The old ones crumbled & fell out - need tips on how to replace, routing diagrams, etc. Thanks! DouglasDT10


----------



## Tmax

First time using this forum. Trying to fet information on club car golf cart. Looking at the rely to thred page First line is Title ????

not sureif this is going to fly

Tmax


----------



## alexor50

*new member*

Hi, my name is Alex and i'm from Cottonwood, California. I'm very happy i found this very useful site.


----------



## burntvalve52

Hi guys and girls, glad to join your group. I have spent 35 years working on small and large engines. It is my favorite thing. "See if I can make them run". Even though I have 35 years experience I do not know anymore than the average engine freak. There are many, many times I do not have the information I need to get the job done and any advise from your members (and some of you I know have a great mind for engines) would be great. I do not like to get into engine ego arguments. If we disagree you can be right. OK? I just like people and engines.


----------



## dehrhardt

burntvalve52! 

I think you'll like it here. Many of us have tinkered with small engines for a long time, some have done it professionally, and of course, there are many who have no experience. The one thing I like to think we have in common, is our camaraderie. Though I don't post a lot, I joined because I like the people here and want to give back what I can.
Welcome!


----------



## rbk0302

hi,i'm Randy from Tampa Fl. i am just getting into small engine repair and just found a problem i need help with.i have a craftsman 2.2 36cc chainsaw with all the fuel lines rotted. i have new lines,but am confused as to how to connect them right.


----------



## keyboards

*Hi all!*

I'm Jim from Joliet, Illinois 

Glad to be a new member. I enjoy tinkering and getting my hands dirty fixing stuff, usually 'lost causes' (okay so I beat my head against the wall...but it feels so good when I stop!).

My 'real job' is an electronic musical instrument repair guy (my own biz) and I'm not averse to answering a few questions if anyone has any in that category either.

My latest projects are a couple of Coleman gennys that have carb issues. BUt all in due time.......


----------



## engtech

*engtech*

Hey, Robbie here from Hugo, OK. First time here and just looking around. Own small engine repair shop and Husqvarna/Hustler dealership. Always looking for advice on 2 cycle engines and willing to offer any assistance I can. Post at ya soon.


----------



## cawfy1

Hi my name is George and I reside in Johnston,R.I.

I have a B/S 16hp engine (came as an extra when I bought my used tractor),the man said it would run but may need a carb cleaning.No problem w/cleaning the carb,but I would like to test it to see if it will run. How do I go about that? 

I'm not a mechanic but can follow directions pretty good.

Are there any video's or other posts that have already addressed that issue?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

*crankshaft question*

Hello....I just seperated the tapered crankshaft from the rotor of my coleman generator ( coleman powermate 2250 with a 5hp briggs and stratton engine). I applied PB blaster, and hit the end bell with a dead blow hammer. It came off no problem. I was wondering if there was a woodruff key or any other key inside as I did this. I don't remember seeing one fall out, but it could've in the process. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## geogrubb

[email protected] said:


> Hello....I just seperated the tapered crankshaft from the rotor of my coleman generator ( coleman powermate 2250 with a 5hp briggs and stratton engine). I applied PB blaster, and hit the end bell with a dead blow hammer. It came off no problem. I was wondering if there was a woodruff key or any other key inside as I did this. I don't remember seeing one fall out, but it could've in the process. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


If there is a key, there should be a slot for it in the crank. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## harryinfl

Hi Harry, from Summerfield Fl


----------



## jimbo921

*no spark*

hello everyone i just joined i have an older ariens snow blower st 2+2 with 9.05 i have no spark can anyone help with that mod#932015 it sat in a shed for afew years


----------



## GoatDriver

Hello everybody!!!!! My son and I enjoy working on small engines....but we are just starting to learn and this site has been a great find for us. We have been "lurkin" around for about 6 months and have learned a lot of things from the great members here. Thanks for the site and have a great day!!


----------



## jimbo921

i have an older ariens snow blower 9.05 st 2+2 mod #932015 that sat in a shed for a number of years it has no spark can anybody help


----------



## Rebuild Nut

*Craftsman weedeater fuel lines locations*

I have a32cc 2-cycle 17"Semi-Automatic weed wacker Model # 358.798490 and the fuel lines are gone. Where do the fuel lines connect? 2 holes in the tgas tank (one small and One larger) the carb has two lines on it one 90 degres to the carb and one slightly off angle. The 90 degree one is longer than the off angle one. Primer button has one small connection (right) and a larger one (left). How do I connect the lines/
Thanks
Rebuild Nut


----------



## usmcgrunt

By searching this forum for primer lines,I found this link with a diagram.Hope it helps.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/34693


----------



## wazzoobrew

Hi all. Ian new to site also,name is Bill (wazzoobrew). Joined to get help with early70's Ariens snowblower with 7 hp Techumseh engine. I bought recently for $50 from friend who bought when almost new. He sold as was having problem. The engine just won't stay running for longer than 20-30 minutes. I know its old and all but it was taken care of and runs good when running. I have cleaned carb with Seafoam carb cleaner, this helped,would only run with choke fully on. Next adjusted idle speed runs little faster. Still won't stay running think maybe its the carb needs full cleaning,adjusting correctly, rebuild or replace? Any one know how to help?


----------



## usmcgrunt

wazzoobrew said:


> Hi all. Ian new to site also,name is Bill (wazzoobrew). Joined to get help with early70's Ariens snowblower with 7 hp Techumseh engine. I bought recently for $50 from friend who bought when almost new. He sold as was having problem. The engine just won't stay running for longer than 20-30 minutes. I know its old and all but it was taken care of and runs good when running. I have cleaned carb with Seafoam carb cleaner, this helped,would only run with choke fully on. Next adjusted idle speed runs little faster. Still won't stay running think maybe its the carb needs full cleaning,adjusting correctly, rebuild or replace? Any one know how to help?


Will the engine restart after it stops?Try loosening the gas cap to see if a clogged vent is stopping fuel flow.Also check if you still have spark after it stops to eliminate an ignition problem.Here are two links that may help.Good luck.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tecumseh_Engine_Parts_Manuals/Models_HH60_HH70/

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp


----------



## contrail

Hi, John from the coast of N.C.


----------



## Liver

*Hello*

Hi, 
I am from Rudolph, WI. I tend to accumulate small engines with problems. Not great at fixin em but do my best! (usually successful).


----------



## Sanders135

Hi my name is Rusty 1st timer I live in Wonder Lake Il


----------



## Sanders135

Im wondering if anyone has a repair manual for a Tecuseh M70 120067 I think its a 7 HP


----------



## usmcgrunt

Sanders135 said:


> Im wondering if anyone has a repair manual for a Tecuseh M70 120067 I think its a 7 HP


Welcome - Hope this helps.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tec...P_4-CYCLE_L-HEAD_FLAT_HEAD_ENGINES_692509.PDF


----------



## todonnell

*MTD Lawn Tractor 134M679G062 wiring question*

Hello everyone,
I need some help. I recently rebuilt my Briggs and Stratton 287707 14HP motor. I have it installed and was finishing plugging everything back together and ran into a problem. I have two (2 wire) wiring harnesses, both are a red wire and yellow wire. On the one set it plugs into the wiring harness from under the flywheel. My problem is the other wiring harness. It connects to a black wire and a red wire. The black wire has a female connector and plugs into the coil but my issue is the red wire. I can't locate a male slot to plug this into anywhere. Can someone please help???
Thanks in advance and sorry for my stupidity...


----------



## usmcgrunt

todonnell said:


> Hello everyone,
> I need some help. I recently rebuilt my Briggs and Stratton 287707 14HP motor. I have it installed and was finishing plugging everything back together and ran into a problem. I have two (2 wire) wiring harnesses, both are a red wire and yellow wire. On the one set it plugs into the wiring harness from under the flywheel. My problem is the other wiring harness. It connects to a black wire and a red wire. The black wire has a female connector and plugs into the coil but my issue is the red wire. I can't locate a male slot to plug this into anywhere. Can someone please help???
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my stupidity...


Try this link for information,it may help.

http://www.perr.com/pdf/alternator_replacement.pdf


----------



## 4stroker

Hi guys my name is Mark. Im a young guy from Australia, and like to do all my own work on my engines (used to race quads, banshees actually..)

Thanks to my (future) father in law, I have inherited quite a few projects recently:

Homelite F2020 Line trimmer, used to run perfectly (so he tells me) until the pull starter broke

Mid 70's Honda E2500 Generator. Again, used to run perfectly when last put away, but now has no spark.

Ryobi 32cc Garden Saw. Has made in Italy written all over it. This is the easiest project so far, runs fine, just needs cleaning up, tuning, and new bar/chain.

Also on the hunt for some parts for a Mcculloch Double Eagle 50 saw.

Anyways I look forward to learning lots and hopefully contributing lots too!

Thanks, Mark


----------



## usmcgrunt

4stroker said:


> Hi guys my name is Mark. Im a young guy from Australia, and like to do all my own work on my engines (used to race quads, banshees actually..)
> 
> Thanks to my (future) father in law, I have inherited quite a few projects recently:
> 
> Homelite F2020 Line trimmer, used to run perfectly (so he tells me) until the pull starter broke
> 
> Mid 70's Honda E2500 Generator. Again, used to run perfectly when last put away, but now has no spark.
> 
> Ryobi 32cc Garden Saw. Has made in Italy written all over it. This is the easiest project so far, runs fine, just needs cleaning up, tuning, and new bar/chain.
> 
> Also on the hunt for some parts for a Mcculloch Double Eagle 50 saw.
> 
> Anyways I look forward to learning lots and hopefully contributing lots too!
> 
> Thanks, Mark



You might find something here to help with your projects.They show your generator and chainsaw.

http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public 

Then select the small engine reference center icon.


----------



## TBm

Hi, all. My name is Tom and I'm in Omaha, Nebraska, USA. I would very much appreciate advice from this knowledgeable membership. 

I have prepared a post that includes a couple of photo images, but the requirements here at HobbyTalk are that I post twice before posting any images. So this is my *Post #1*. 

Thanks :wave:


----------



## TBm

Me again. This is my *#2 Post.*

I will now attempt to post in the 4-Cycle Repair forum under the title:
*Craftsman self-propelled mower is an "Oil Gusher"*

Tom


----------



## Choctaw Chuck

*New*

I am going to try one more time to post a message here. I have tried 3 times and keep getting ounced out for whatever reason.
Hi all, name is Chuck, from Mission Viejo, which is in Southern California, USA.:wave:
I got on this site because I have an issue with my lawnmower engine, a Honda GCV160. I found the site when I "Googled" the engine model.
I need to find a repair manual. The "Owner's Manual" is not of much use when you have a problem like this. Does anyone have a link to a Repair Manual?
Thanks for the site, by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## RANGER589

*FNG here!*

Hello Everyone. I found this site TRYING TO FIND THE ANWER TO MY QUESTION!

I live in Rockville, Ct. I am a U.S. Army veteran. My hobbies are plastic model aircraft, armor, and balsa aircraft (What I would like to do one day is build a Dehavilland Mosquito ( balsa ) from plans and power it with electric for RC. If anyone knows where I can get my hands on detailed scale plans for this aircraft that would be great!)

I also love to fish, both salt and fresh water. My other big hobby ( project ) is my 1972 Ford F250 Pick up which I got from Nevada. It is in great condition to restore and actually the only thing it really needs is a good paint job and it would look great!

So anyhow, that is a little bit about me.


----------



## sguev1349

*Hi*

Hi my name is Steph. I am from Canada, Quebec.


----------



## mowing crazy

Hello. Writing from North Texas. How do we get a signature added to our profile?


----------



## 30yearTech

mowing crazy said:


> How do we get a signature added to our profile?


Hi, and welcome to Hobbytalk. To add/edit a signature, go to My Settings, under the control panel on the left side of the page under "Settings & Options" click on "Edit Signature"


----------



## gerald9

hey everyone of you professional this is gerald from Lousiana, living in dallas trying to fix this an that work on a lot of water pumps ,mostly honda engines, that s what bring s me to need your help from time to time,


----------



## dj722000

Hi, and welcome to Hobbytalk. Yeah, with the warm weather here in WI, I think the pumps are going to be coming in soon.


----------



## ruddy

Hi my name is Rudy from RI, I am a selfemployed Mortgage Broker/ Real Estate Broker for 30 yrs plus, if anyone has any questions regarding those areas please don't hesitate to ask me but when it comes to Small Engine Repair I am a NOVICE. I have a Sears/Craftsman Gas Power Blower Model 358 797922-32CC one day it stop starting. I started with fresh gas even though I new the gas was fine, then clean the air filter and readjusted the carburetor was able to get it to run for like 30 seconds rechoke it starts again runs 30 seconds then stops. The trouble shooting chart says check for dirty fuel filter but I can't fine the filter? Look on the parts list in the manual it doesn't list any fuel filter? HELP HELP HELP


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and welcome to the forum.Here is a parts link to your blower.The fuel filter is inside the gas tank.You could use a stiff piece of wire(coat hanger) with a hook bent on the end to fish the fuel line/filter out of the tank opening.Sometimes the line will rot and the filter just falls off inside the tank and the broken end will not pull the fuel through the line to the carb.If the filter is still attached,your carb may have to be removed and cleaned.You could also try loosening the gas cap before starting to eliminate a clogged vent as your problem.Hope this helps.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/1503120/00056368/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------



## Rick1967

*New Guy*

Hello, 

I am a small Engine nut. I hope this forum will teach me some new tricks and repair technical answers to help me with my Crazy Habit
:tongue:


----------



## hmorgan

*hello everyone*

hello my name is henry, while net surfing i have located this site and a user named "Deken" that had repair manuals for a tecumseh snowblowers i have one that is a 8 hp, cast iron sleeve, and Columbia brand. please send me a pdf file for this if you are still 0ffering it to members, thank you


----------



## usmcgrunt

hmorgan said:


> hello my name is henry, while net surfing i have located this site and a user named "Deken" that had repair manuals for a tecumseh snowblowers i have one that is a 8 hp, cast iron sleeve, and Columbia brand. please send me a pdf file for this if you are still 0ffering it to members, thank you


At the top of the 4 cycle forum,under sticky notes,there are links to a lot of different manuals.Here is the one you requested.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## wookie

*Ryobi 410r*

I was given a Ryobi 410r and it will not run at full speed. The man that I received this unit from stated that it has not run correctly since he replaced the fuel lines. He said he did not know if he had installed the lines correctly. Is there a diagram of the correct placement of each of the fuel lines? I have been researching the web trying to learn the correct position of each of the fuel lines from the gas tank to the carb. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## ary

*hello 2 'deken' re tecumseh manuals*

...saw u'r note re mauals 4 tecumseh eng manuals ... hv chipper w/ hh50 electric start ... need 'real' tech info to test starter sys and specs 4 ignition ... thanks 4 any help ... ary :thumbsup:


----------



## usmcgrunt

ary said:


> ...saw u'r note re mauals 4 tecumseh eng manuals ... hv chipper w/ hh50 electric start ... need 'real' tech info to test starter sys and specs 4 ignition ... thanks 4 any help ... ary :thumbsup:


This manual has the specs I think your looking for.Page 48 and higher has starter and ignition tests.Not sure what else you may need.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## born1187

my name is bob i am trying to learn all that i can in this field of work and this form seems to be the most informitive,helpful,and friendly place i have found yet... hi to all


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello Bob.Welcome to Hobby Talk.There are some great experienced people on here and we all learn from each other.30yearTech and Geogrubb are a wealth of information.


----------



## Trevski

*New Member*

Hi All, looking forward to chatting to you about my hobbies and knowledge and will hopefully learn some good stuff from you. Best regards Trevski


----------



## agang56

Hi all, I'm Rick. Retired Navy Submarine Service, living on Floridas gul coast. My hobbies are anythig mechcainical, video games when its raining, and my dogs.


----------



## jmy1951

*Zama Carb*

Does anyone know where the small round metal ROLLER goes?:wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt

jmy1951 said:


> Does anyone know where the small round metal ROLLER goes?:wave:


Here is a link to your carb with parts breakdown.Hope this helps.

http://www.zamacarb.com/pdfs/TechGuide_2007.pdf


----------



## labmanhntr

Hello, my name is Cal, I live in Red Bluff, CA. (that's 120 miles north of Sacramento) so this truly is northern CA. I'm retired from a city fire department, a RVN vet. This is my first time using any type of forum. Will post a Tecumseh LV195EA question on the appropriate site. Hope I did this correctly - if not contact me (member labmanhntr) to point me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## Gilbrtrod56

Hello there everyone, interested in learning how to work on and repair small engines such as generators, chain saws, lawn mowers, and other small engine tools. I am also from Brownsville, Tx.


----------



## seadaddy

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hi, seadaddy here. i live in grass valley ca. retired navy (duh).


----------



## wonlawnboy

Thank you for the welcome. I'm a 1952 model lawn boy from the 60's tinkering on dieing tools that can do so much for the sceanary. Just saw the NEWS about the Japan earthquake Sure do hope those folks the BEST!!!


----------



## junebug

hello every body:thumbsup:


----------



## junebug

im looking for arepair manual tecumseh tvm 195 150265e


----------



## usmcgrunt

junebug said:


> im looking for arepair manual tecumseh tvm 195 150265e


This is the manual for your engine.Hope it helps.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## A1an

Hi I am from Dublin Ireland


----------



## geogrubb

A1an said:


> Hi I am from Dublin Ireland


Welcome to the forum and have a pint for me come Thursday.
Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jtills

*my troy built roto tiller is an older model about a 1988 version*

i have had it apart to rewind a new starter cord on.now i'm wondering what was the guy talking about when he said to take off the part behind the winder and clean it? i did what he said but is it more to it i took of a little screen, then the cover behind that held ball bearings. i wiped them with a clean rag, sprayed them with w.d. 40 and replaced the parts as i had taken them off. is that it? what's the name of that assembly too? o yess it's a troy built pony model


----------



## usmcgrunt

jtills said:


> i have had it apart to rewind a new starter cord on.now i'm wondering what was the guy talking about when he said to take off the part behind the winder and clean it? i did what he said but is it more to it i took of a little screen, then the cover behind that held ball bearings. i wiped them with a clean rag, sprayed them with w.d. 40 and replaced the parts as i had taken them off. is that it? what's the name of that assembly too? o yess it's a troy built pony model


You obviously have a Briggs&Stratton engine.That assembly is called a starter clutch assembly.Briggs says to clean that area with the ball bearings with a clean cloth and DO NOT add any oil to the bearings.They have to slide freely and oil will attract dirt and eventually jam the bearings.You can add a few drops of oil to the felt on top of the assemly so the shaft moves freely inside the clutch assembly.Make sure the shaft has no dirt or rust on it before putting it back together.


----------



## madbiker

*love small eng*

i finally retired now i can work on small eng. i have a late 30 to early 40 gas eng that came off a old may tag washer. kick start really cool. if i can learn enough i can work on it.gas tank is half the block the oil is the other half. up draft carb.had a long time. love it.can"t wait to chat


----------



## usmcgrunt

madbiker said:


> i finally retired now i can work on small eng. i have a late 30 to early 40 gas eng that came off a old may tag washer. kick start really cool. if i can learn enough i can work on it.gas tank is half the block the oil is the other half. up draft carb.had a long time. love it.can"t wait to chat


Welcome to the forum.If it is one of these,it should be fun and a challenge.Best of luck.

http://www.maytagclub.com/page-37.htm


----------



## doc holiday

big help on the 410 r fuel lines thanks doc


----------



## DaveDanger

*New member*

Hello All, New to this site but not the forum format. I use these a lot for a wide variety of subjects from computers to motorcycles. I have a wide interest range

I'm an aircraft mechanic in West Central Georgia, ride motorcycles, canoe, fish, hunt, camp, anything outdoors.

I enjoy any kind of work with my hands, primarily mechanical, and enjoy picking folks brains on these forums and share a bit of mine when I have a bit of info that helps someone else.

Look forward to ya'lls input


----------



## Jackcass

*Hello out there*

I hope this is the right way to introduce myself. I live in the small town of Whitmire SC and my needs for engine repair are numerous. Everything breaks and my hobbies and work range from chainsaws, lawnmowers, sawmill, boat motors, my shovel head Harley and street rods. I realize street rods are not small engines but everything is relative in some areas.


----------



## 2men&atrailer

hello i am dennis and from abredeen,ms

i was taught by grandfather to work on briggs 

i work on lawn mowers for a hoby and have fun with costum making small mowers with big engines

like a 30in rider with a 25hp briggs (just for example)


----------



## lonnie

Hi All, I am Lonnie; glad to be here and happy to know that there is knowledge all around us. My first declaration is that i have a Coleman 6250 that just qquit giving me power. It runs fine, cranks easily, all fluids are at par but it gives me no voltage at all. My wife is a vendor that travels to different venues and need the support of this fine machine for freezer, lighting etc. What do you think might be the problem here? We are desparately in need of an answer; we have another festival this weekend. Thanks for your expertise; Lonnie


----------



## usmcgrunt

lonnie said:


> Hi All, I am Lonnie; glad to be here and happy to know that there is knowledge all around us. My first declaration is that i have a Coleman 6250 that just qquit giving me power. It runs fine, cranks easily, all fluids are at par but it gives me no voltage at all. My wife is a vendor that travels to different venues and need the support of this fine machine for freezer, lighting etc. What do you think might be the problem here? We are desparately in need of an answer; we have another festival this weekend. Thanks for your expertise; Lonnie


Hello Lonnie,welcome to the forum.I am not schooled in generators but have an understanding that if the generator was running under load and runs out of gas the generator will be drained of it's magnetic field and will no longer put out power.If this was not your situation,you may have a component failure.Have you checked the circuit breakers to make sure they are working and not tripped?Hopefully Paulr44 will chime in since he has allot of expertise in generators.You could also check out this link for some basic information.Hope this helps.

http://www.perr.com/tip16.html


----------



## lonnie

Semper Fi, USMCGRUNT. THANKS FOR THE SERVICE. AM VIET VET. Iwill try to establish that tried breakers. will try link . thanks again.


----------



## DIYTony

Howdy. I live in Clarksville, TN and I am an avid DIYer. I'll be searching the forums looking for info on how to repair my Weedeater Edger and Ryobi mini tiller. I use other forums for my cars and I have found that in most cases, there is someone else who already been there, done that and got that t-shirt. I truly appreciate those who share their info on projects like this and will hopefully be able to share something with the community myself.


----------



## lonnie

Semper Fi USMCGRUNT, I tried those procedures, but it looks like i will have to open it up and check all of the upfront things like the capacitors and diodes. I got a breakdown map from powermate to help me troubleshoot it. Their telephone # is: 1-800-445-1805. Thanks again Family. Always Faithful. Lonnie


----------



## usmcgrunt

lonnie said:


> Semper Fi USMCGRUNT, I tried those procedures, but it looks like i will have to open it up and check all of the upfront things like the capacitors and diodes. I got a breakdown map from powermate to help me troubleshoot it. Their telephone # is: 1-800-445-1805. Thanks again Family. Always Faithful. Lonnie


Sorry I couldn't of been more help.Thanks for your service to our country.I was in 69-73 with no regrets.Semper Fi.
This link may also help with trouble shooting.


http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public 

Then select the small engine reference center icon on the right side,then select Generators and other small engine icon at the top middle of page.Look through the Coleman models for possible help with diagnostics.


----------



## boggiemanracing

*wont start need help*

put a carbonfiber dash in now it wont start nor will the reverse alarm work need help


----------



## MRBERRY

*lawn equment plus die cast*

hello i found this site last knight i work for a private college with 28,000 acres of land. we have 200 plus cars and truckes plus 300 diffrent types of lawn equment from gas to disel i have 3 tecks plus my self that keeps every thing repaird .i also have a large die cast collection of texico plus nascar collectables


----------



## Tony899

:thumbsup:


----------



## laserteq

*Greetings*

Hello. My name is Manny. Just signed up and trying to see how I can post a question in small engine repair. Your site seems to be the only one answering questions on repairing with good suggestions. Can't wait to post. I wish you had more instructions on how to make our first post.

I am from Glenwood Springs, CO. Just moved to Panama City Beach, FL. I am enjoying all the beautiful weather. I enjoy watching the snow fall on the Denver 9News Live Stream internet site, then I just go out and enjoy the sun here in Florida.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## usmcgrunt

laserteq said:


> I wish you had more instructions on how to make our first post.


Hello,and Welcome Manny.Just as you posted here,go to the forum that fits the type of equipment you need help with,2 cycle,4 cycle or even general discussions.There are some very knowledgeable people here,myself excluded,that are always willing,and able to help.


----------



## rpm629

*Hey everyone,*

I am Rick from FL. I have been searching for a great site like this. I am in dire need of some help with my 21 HP Twin V Briggs & Stratton. Everything I did know about small engine repair faded away in the last 30 or more years ago. I used to be into all different hobbies and have lost track of them all except my N-Scale trains. Off to do some more reading then I will probably be asking a lot of questions....


----------



## iriegnome

Hey, Paul from Kenosha, WI here...


----------



## gumsadma

*Hello ALL*

I am from North Cackalacky. I have been working on lawn mowers for about 10 years.


----------



## ohiojo

*Newbee Here*

Hi Guys & Gals,
Looks like a nice place to hang around.Im glad to be here.Im from ohio as u can tell.lol.I like old cars and fishing.I work on all my motorized equip.hope to hang around awhile
Thank you Jo


----------



## MSE Hickman

Hi! We are Karen and Stefany of MSE Hickman, Colorado Springs Colorado. We do small engine and trailer repair as well as sales for both!


----------



## JWOODY711

*lawnmower*

I Have A Honda Motor 5.5 Gx 160 Won T Start I Did Everything Possible As Far As Cleaning It ? I Have Is The Screw That Is On The Bowl Of The Carb Suppose To Still Won T Start The Olny Other Thing Is


----------



## RJKSR

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hi! Im Robert Kempster. I Live in Hendersonville, NC


----------



## Ray Aycock

*Good Afternoon to all*

Just working on a lawn mower.


----------



## guest3105

I already found some good infromation. But I am having a problem finding a diagram for the fuel line repair for a Roybi 410 r. Help.


----------



## usmcgrunt

guest3105 said:


> I already found some good infromation. But I am having a problem finding a diagram for the fuel line repair for a Roybi 410 r. Help.


Welcome,hope this helps.


----------



## guest3105

I guess I'll get the hang of this. I was looking and saw you had a diagram of a Ryobi 410 R and a cracked fuel line. Well mine (bought used) a cracked primer bulb and a fuel line that the last guy fixed with what looks like bubble gum. can you direct me to the diagrams I saw. AI tried to find them but no luck. Thanks D


----------



## usmcgrunt

guest3105 said:


> I guess I'll get the hang of this. I was looking and saw you had a diagram of a Ryobi 410 R and a cracked fuel line. Well mine (bought used) a cracked primer bulb and a fuel line that the last guy fixed with what looks like bubble gum. can you direct me to the diagrams I saw. AI tried to find them but no luck. Thanks D


Is this what you need?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=43239&d=1183256703

OR

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=147204

You can also go to the search function at the top of the page and use advanced search to find all Ryobi 410r posts.
Type in keyword--Ryobi 410r
Then,search in forum(lower right of page)--small engine repair 2 cycle(near bottom of page)
Hope this helps.


----------



## Philupe

*New member wit question*

Hello! I am new to Hobby Talk and would like to introduce my self.
Phil from Raleigh, NC.
I am retired and work on my own yard and lawn tools.
If I have a question that I don't see on any forums how do I ask it??

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## usmcgrunt

Philupe said:


> If I have a question that I don't see on any forums how do I ask it??


Hello and welcome Phil.
Just go to the forum that pertains to the type of equipment you are working on.2 cycle,4 cycle or ? and start a new thread with the problem you are having and the information you need.Hope this helps.


----------



## rodgermenow

*honda gc160 smoking*

hi everybody anyone help with my smoking honda gc160 pressure washer it starts ok and runs for 2-3 minutes then starts belching blue smoke and hunting
any help would be most appreciated 
Regards Tim


----------



## wbley

test message


----------



## topthis

*kawasaki FH 601V*

Help! I Have A Problem With This Engine Fouling The Plugs, Loss Of Power. Seems To Run Rich.i Have Dissambled The Carb And Cleaned It Thoroughly, Installed New Plugs Air Filter And Pre Cleaner, Was Good For A Short While And Then The Same Problem. Any Ideas, Thanks.


----------



## confirmednovice

*hello from a confirmednovice*

Hi all. Why is it that a guy over 50 who has never worked on engines of any kind wants to start working on them now. I don't know, but I started with a Briggs & Stratton tiller that my neighbor gave me (its an 80s model he bought at a garage sale for 10 bucks). I came away with success, so I've been playing with my other small engines that are sick to some degree. Being successful on a simple problem with a Briggs & Stratton sure doesn't make an expert; I have proved I am a confirmed novice and have lots to learn. I am willing to learn, so I am here. 

In advance, thank you all for your help.

confirmednovice


----------



## TominNTX

Hi, I'm TominNTX, 75 yrs young, Retired EE, KC5INU, 1949 John Deere MT, 1956 JD 630, 1975 JD 214 Lawn Tractor, 1999 Honda 214 mower, 2008 Husqvarna trimmer, 19?? Coleman 5KW Portable Generator, Lots of old radios, test equipment, Heathkits, Radio control, etc.


----------



## TominNTX

Folks, 

I'd like a copy of Tecumseh 695907 'Carburetor Troubleshooting Booklet", if you have it.

I have a Tecumseh HM100 in a Coleman Generator. It surges unless I run it with the choke about half on. Blew out the carburetor with air. Still same. I'm considering raising the float level a little, because it is running lean. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
TominNTX
KC5INU

-- 
Remember, the government cannot give anything to anyone that they have not first taken away from someone else.


----------



## TominNTX

topthis said:


> Help! I Have A Problem With This Engine Fouling The Plugs, Loss Of Power. Seems To Run Rich.i Have Dissambled The Carb And Cleaned It Thoroughly, Installed New Plugs Air Filter And Pre Cleaner, Was Good For A Short While And Then The Same Problem. Any Ideas, Thanks.


Dirt getting into float valve? Clean gas tank and install in-line filter. 

Float level too high? Set to specification. 

Good luck, TominNTX


----------



## usmcgrunt

TominNTX said:


> I have a Tecumseh HM100 in a Coleman Generator.


Hello and Welcome Tom.Here is a link to the engine manual which also has carb information for your motor.Hope this helps.


http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

OR-

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/


----------



## vpahart

*6.5 H B&S Surges*

What would cause a 6.5 H B&S Lawn mower engine to run fine for, say 20 minutes, then start to surge, i.e., slow down then back to normal RPM then immediately, slow down and then back to normal RPM and keep repeating this cycleing? I have cleaned all the govenor linkage external to the crank case. If you have suggestions, in addittion to posting, Email them to me.
Thanks, Vince


----------



## usmcgrunt

vpahart said:


> What would cause a 6.5 H B&S Lanw mower engine to run fine for, say 20 minutes, then start to surge, i.e., slow down then back to norma RPM then immediately, slow down and then bakc to normal RPM and keep repeating this cycleing?


Try loosening the gas cap when it starts surging and see if it corrects the problem.You could also have some sediment floating around inside the carb blocking the passages.


----------



## dmeggers

Hi all, my name is Dave and I am in Cleveland TN....


----------



## BPoi523433

usmcgrunt said:


> Try loosening the gas cap when it starts surging and see if it corrects the problem.You could also have some sediment floating around inside the carb blocking the passages.


This problem could also be heat related...perhaps your cylinder liner is expanding in some weird way...or you have a fuel leak only at full operating temp.


----------



## D K LEWIS

looking for a repair manual and parts list for 600 watt nissan generator


----------



## ocky

thanks - now how do I post a question??


----------



## edmo

Hello, trying to prevent a few more blisters from trying to start stubborn 2-cycles so thought I'd join up. Brace yourselves for some dumb ???


----------



## cherokee1602000

*Lazy Boy tiller*

Hi, I am looking for the 2 panels that cover the drive pullys on a 5 hp lazy boy rear tine tiller that I have restored. When I get it compleated I will try and post pics. David


----------



## glenogden

hey all 
I have a small problem. Bought a new transaxle for my Murray 12 hp model 38608X12C lawn tractor. In trying to take off the old pulley, I destroyed it. Can anyone tell me the proper name for the pulley, part number ( have no manuals)? Thanks from the great white north , ontario canada

glen


----------



## usmcgrunt

Here is a diagram I found.If this is your trans,the pulley P/N 95094MA is $48.
Hope this helps.

http://www.partsandservice.com/bin/ipl.cgi


----------



## glenogden

hey all new to the group from ontario canada

glen


----------



## 2cyclefanatic

hello everyone

i reside in maryland, and am currently mowing lawns for people. i have a JD 170 lawn tractor, Craftsman 6.0 hp pushmower, weedeater trimmer(idk what type-its newer), Stihl BG72 handheld leafblower, and a recently aquired Homelite BP 250 backpack blower that has no spark (see my thread under 2-stroke engine repair). hope to gain knowledge and help others on here


----------



## igjandtco

hello everyone, I am a back yard mechanic of sorts, my interest is anything that has an engine in it. My current hobby is learning about the '74 troy bilt w/ a 6 hp Tecumseh engine.


----------



## Robert Von Boke

Hi I'm BobVB I have a 19/1/2 hp briggs and it has shorted 2 (two) coil's keeping it from starting what causes the shorts?


----------



## Robert Von Boke

*not to computer savy*

hello i'm bob from owenton ky. and i don't know if i posted my question right.can anybody help


----------



## dehrhardt

Robert,

Try reposting in the four-cycle section and I think you will get some answers. When you post, give some specifics such as the model and type numbers, what kind of equipment it is on, what is happening with it, what you have already tried to do and what effect that had , etc. With that information, we will be much better able to help you.


----------



## new-bee

*Tecumseh Lv195ea-362003b*

I have a Tecumseh Lv195ea-362003b engine on a Toro personal pace lawn mower. I had the engine in for service about a year and a half ago for a shear pin replacement. The engine ran fine for about 2 months and failed a coil. Since then I have replaced 3 coils on this engine. It seems to run fast (not sure how to measure the RPM, but compared to my old Briggs and Stratton powered mower..its loud and seems to run hotter. I changed the oil (30W) put a new air filter plug and blade in. The Plug (after .5 hr run time) looks like it is burning good (no black soot). The coils seem to last about a month before they break down and fail. Anyone have any idea what is causing this and how to rectify?


----------



## alexkng2004

*A forum with lot of great enthusiastic guys*

I am a new member and a small engine repair novice

I have a Craftsman walk-behind mower
The Honda engine is GCV160A BHH ( VIN NO is GJAEA 2849045 A403A 93A^)
The mower was tilted sideways last year in order to dump the oil out. 
To-day I try to use it finding out that gas is keeping on running out from the
air filter/carburetor. I have to use the fuel line on/off control knob to regulate
the running engine.


I think the float may be bad. I would like to buy a whole carburetor assembly
to replace it. However, I don't know how to specify the right type because the
carburetor has 3 or more choices. With my limited knowledge of the honda
part no. system, I cannot find the right one.


Please help before my wife hires an outside gardener to do our lawn.


----------



## usmcgrunt

alexkng2004 said:


> Please help before my wife hires an outside gardener to do our lawn.


Here are some links that will help with your problem.
http://cssportal.css-club.net/honda/PowerProducts/TERMS010.aspx
After entering the site,select parts catalog,GCV,download,GCV160A(second file down from top)and save file to your hard drive.

http://www.planopower.com/store/honda/index_gcv160.shtml
Your model number shows the carb as a BB62B D carb.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=318136&highlight=honda+gcv160+carb
Here is a link to an exploded view of the carb(thank you 30yearTech) so you can see the correct orientation of the gaskets during assembly.They HAVE to be lined up correctly to work.
Try cleaning the carb before ordering a new one($30?).You can also search this forum for other info on Honda GCV problems.Hope this helps.


----------



## Laxman88

hey, portand, oregon. i'm trying to fix my 1o year old grandmothers tiller. i got it to run, replaced fuel lines, replaced primer, replaced spark plug. cleaned air filter. i need a new on/off switch. i think i found a place to get that. the problem i am having is the primer bulb sticking. is it a carberator problem, if so should i just clean it?


----------



## Ginio

*B&S magneto gap*

Good morning, my name is Ginio and I am from the Netherlands and new to this hobby community.
Dutch is my native language so please forgive me if I express myself not all to clearly.
I have a question: it is about a Briggs & Stratton small push lawn mower, model 10C902 type 2002 E1. The engine runs roughly and I noticed that the magneto has vibrated lose on one side so I tightened it but without result. Does anyone know the correct magneto gap? It is now 0,20 and the sparkplug gap is 0,75. I will appreciate some help.


----------



## aants

*Stihl FS80AV WEEDEATER*

NEED HELP WITH FINDING A MANUAL AND VARIOUS PARTS. This unit is about 25 years old and runs, just needs carb work and other parts. thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt

aants said:


> NEED HELP WITH FINDING A MANUAL AND VARIOUS PARTS. This unit is about 25 years old and runs, just needs carb work and other parts. thanks


Here is a link to some basic engine information.Hope it helps.

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=7&hid=25 

If this link dosen't work,or you need info on other equipment,try this link.


http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public

Then select the small engine reference center icon.


----------



## cnckid

Hate to look & sound like I'm clueless but where do I click to add a new post. I just clicked on reply to this message in order to send this. Just create a mental picture of the new guy just wondering around in amazement. Hoping this site can help me trouble shoot my problem with my riding mower. Thanks for your help.


----------



## usmcgrunt

At the upper left of the page,you will see a box that says-"Start new thread".Select the forum that pertains to your equipment-Two cycle-four cycle or general discussions and select -Start new thread -to post your questions.Hope this helps.


----------



## Robert Von Boke

Hello I'm new here and I have a 191/2 B&S and want to know if you can help me with a problem I have, and that is how I can check the solenoid to see if it's working properly I don't have any fire coming out of the coil which is new? Thank You for your time Bob


----------



## MsConnieLou

Not sure if this is where this goes, but i have a Kohler riding mower that runs fine until you engage the blades and it mows fine for about 20 to 30 ft then bogs out the motor? You can ride it all day long just fine without the blades engaged?


----------



## richarwm

*New member*

Howdy partners, a new fellow to this "HobbyTalk" family. I tinker periodically with little or no skills, but I heard I could possibly get some "good" advice from the H-Talk Crew.???


----------



## Zolumpus

*Saying hi.*

Hello,I am from Bard,California.I am working on our mobility scooters.So,just looking to learn more about electric motors and brakes and such.Thanks


----------



## gerdman

*Honda GCV160 engine*

Hi I'm Jerry from Chapin, SC.
How do you adjust the valve train on a Honda GCV160


----------



## valsigplym

*Looking for obsolete Honda parts and general advice*

I am Chris from Wayzata. I can't figure out where to post a new thread on the small engine site- I have a honda GVC question.
Thanks


----------



## leemac1

hello, im lee you can call me leemac, im from tennessee. i used to repair air and eletrical hand tools. right now i am working on a problem for a freind he needs a diagram showing the fuel lines on a ryobi ,2 cycle garden cultivator model 410r . does anyone have knowledge of this tool . sure would appreciate any help, have a good day:thumbsup:


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and welcome Lee.Hope this helps.


----------



## rpvoinche

*hello*

hello to everyone really enjoy working on small engines looking forward to talking with you all about repairs on small engines especially weedeaters


----------



## rm_werner

*New Kid on the Blog*

Hi,

Bob here from Northern, Virginia.


----------



## tpursley

trying to put fuel lines on McCulloch backpack blower and not sure what line goes where?It has 3 lines on carburator??Any suggestions?


----------



## geogrubb

tpursley said:


> trying to put fuel lines on McCulloch backpack blower and not sure what line goes where?It has 3 lines on carburator??Any suggestions?


Look at the diagram in post #1226, about 5 above yours, it should give you some ideas. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## fishkayaks

*Hi Rich from Camarillo, Ca.*

Tell me how to start my first post in Small Engine Repair. Can't seem to figure out how to start a new post of my own. HELP


----------



## fishkayaks

*how do I post a new thread*

Can't seem to figure it out


----------



## usmcgrunt

fishkayaks said:


> Tell me how to start my first post in Small Engine Repair. Can't seem to figure out how to start a new post of my own. HELP


Just go to the 2 cycle,4 cycle or general discussion category and click on the "New Thread" bar just under the my settings tab on the upper left of the page.Hope this helps.


----------



## datsent03

*kohler courage 20*

Hi i had a crack in my crank case, so i took it off to get it welded, and i messed up on the timing gears. Does anyone know which way to align the EX and IN to the center gear? Kohler courage 20


----------



## usmcgrunt

Posted in error - Sorry!


----------



## jemalberto

Hi I'm Jamie In Qld Australia


----------



## bearbate

*Hi newbe to the form*

Not sure how to post on this form if any one could help me out 

Bearbate Pennellville NY


----------



## dehrhardt

Datsent03 This should help with those gears

View attachment 132350


----------



## MegatronPrime

*Greetings*

Hello fellow handymen! This website is pretty cool.


----------



## MegatronPrime

*Two Stroke Bogging*

I have a 22cc Leaf blower that is bogging down immediately from throttling up. I pulled the carburator apart to check for any blockage or failed components. Everything is seemingly ok though. I also cleared the fuel lines. It does burp up some smoke out the muffler a little, and its grayish. Any suggestions for the next step cause I'm dying to tare this apart! Oh its a ECHO brand if that helps.


----------



## 30yearTech

MegatronPrime said:


> I have a 22cc Leaf blower that is bogging down immediately from throttling up. I pulled the carburator apart to check for any blockage or failed components. Everything is seemingly ok though. I also cleared the fuel lines. It does burp up some smoke out the muffler a little, and its grayish. Any suggestions for the next step cause I'm dying to tare this apart! Oh its a ECHO brand if that helps.


Depends on which model blower you have. Some of the older ones had adjustable carburetors, and the low speed adjustment may just need to be opened up a little.


----------



## stormtrooper

so im new.. hi everyone


----------



## joshrok

*tecumseh ohv 175*

having problems with the ignition , the mower will run about 5-10 minutes then stop , i replaced the coil but it only sparks a little , ive done all the checks i know like undoing the ground to check the switches, i can take the new coil off and put the old one on , and it runs for 5-10 mins then cuts off , im at my witts end some one plz help !!!! ive also gapped at .10 still wont get a strong spark


----------



## JJasso

*Hi!*

My name is Jerry, from Sparta, MI


----------



## diver8718

*Mcculloch3227 string trimer problem*

Starts and runs fine cold ,but warms up and does'nt want to run?


----------



## SCANMAN

*im john from raleigh north carolina*



newz7151 said:


> That means a piece of land, right? (learned that from watching The Last of the Summer Wine, Tom Owen aka Tom Simonite on the show, is always telling his "associate" Misses Avery that he is working at his allotment, when really he is just chillin in a little shack there)


:wave:


----------



## SCANMAN

im here to learn from the pro s


----------



## SCANMAN

*want to learn from a pro*

any one on here with a shop in raleigh north carolina are near here who need a helper this summer to help with repair s i need some on hand training .with a pro . i have been train with a school that is good but i need to see how the pro's do it .i am getting old and the job i got might end one day so i am trying to be ready . :thumbsup: low cost help is hard to find --:wave:scanman


----------



## Tony421

*Hello To Everyone*

I will be picking your brains for as much help as possible as I am not very familiar with small engine repairs, I can you all the help available.....Thanks


----------



## GeeCee

*Signing in*

:wave: Just call me GeeCee. Hailing from Lexington, SC. Interested in small engine overhaul.


----------



## hilde

*hello everyone*

my name is darrell, i'am from aurora indiana i'am 69 and the nighborhood mr fix it guy . pleased to meet you all i'am sure


----------



## sanjose

*honda gcv 160 5.5*

i can't get any pressurer from my washer


----------



## layreader

Hi Folks my name is Wes I own a Lawn Flight push power mower with a Tecummseh TVS120 motor on it. I had to make some repairs, primer bulb leaking and fuel line falling apart. I got it all back together and it started right up, the problem is if you try to speed up the motor for heavier grass the engine remais at the same speed. I figured I don't have the carb hooked up right. What I need is a picture of all the connections and parts to fix it. Anybody with any info would sure be helpful. The owner booklet was no help.


----------



## usmcgrunt

layreader said:


> Hi Folks my name is Wes I own a Lawn Flight push power mower with a Tecummseh TVS120 motor on it. I had to make some repairs, primer bulb leaking and fuel line falling apart. I got it all back together and it started right up, the problem is if you try to speed up the motor for heavier grass the engine remais at the same speed. I figured I don't have the carb hooked up right. What I need is a picture of all the connections and parts to fix it. Anybody with any info would sure be helpful. The owner booklet was no help.


Welcome.This should help get it back together.Good luck.

http://www.angelfire.com/mb2/visitme/mower/tecumseh.html


----------



## usmcgrunt

sanjose said:


> i can't get any pressurer from my washer


Could you tell us the make of the unit or what type of pump it has?There are quite a few posts about pressure washers on this forum,you could try searching for them and see if any of the symptom/solutions help you.Is it a Karcher,by chance?If it is a Karcher,this should help you.

http://www.wmpcs.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=14


----------



## Klaus

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this- I've never been part of a online forum before. 
I've been retired for a few years and live in Ottawa, Canada and enjoy building, tinkering and repairing most things around the house.


I'm having trouble with my lawnmower Honda GCV190 engine. It starts well, cold or hot, sounds great, but cuts out after 1 to 2 minutes-like its gas starved. I've removed and cleaned the carburetor, everything looked good. After that the engine ran fine for almost a full tank, so I figured the problem is solved. However, today I'm back to the same problem - any thoughts?

Thanks

Klaus


----------



## Annie5081

Hi, My Name is annie from Frechtown,Mt.. I am trying to get my tiller running, which has a 4hp tecumseh engine. I bought a carb rebuild kit #31840 but need the carb. pages from a service manual. Can someone on this site tell me where I may down load this? Thanks.


----------



## geogrubb

Annie5081 said:


> Hi, My Name is annie from Frechtown,Mt.. I am trying to get my tiller running, which has a 4hp tecumseh engine. I bought a carb rebuild kit #31840 but need the carb. pages from a service manual. Can someone on this site tell me where I may down load this? Thanks.


I think the manual below covers your engine. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf.


----------



## tvo

Hi everyone,
first time in hobby talk
my name is tim and I live in delaware


----------



## SCHYNDRPAR

*Hello And Looking For Some Info*

Glad To Be Here. Looking For Info And Willing To Share My Limited Knowlege


----------



## bruce903

*Hello.*

Bruce from NC... mostly work on tecumseh TC200 or TC300 engines.


----------



## Nicky Bananas

*The FNG...*

The name is Nick.... Mr. Bananas if ur nasty. Hailing from Kansas City, MO.


----------



## keldolin

Hi I am Don from Manitoba,Canada. I acquired a homelite super 2 that desperately needs a blade, can someone help me?


----------



## draike66

*Need Head Work Sugestions ?*

I run the HB 6.5hp clone and have been experimenting on the head at home work, Would someone give me some tips on cleaning the head up. I was told by a builder to take out the peice where the valve guide comes through completely, it does leave plenty of guide left just would like to hear more from someone who does this work. Should i leave this peice alone and will it make much of a difference.


----------



## papad25253

wires from fuel regulator and magneto came unplugged from hareness on a 22 hp briggs on a husqvarna LGT2254 any help would be nice.


----------



## al lana

*al lana ny*

hello everyone..
I'm Al Lana and I like to repair small lawn mower engines and carbs..
I am currently getting an old craftsman chipper shredder to work..I am looking for a repair manual for Tecumseh HS50 ..5hp horizontal shaft motor and carb..I could also use an Owners manual for this shredder.. Thanks


----------



## al lana

Try this..you may still have air siphoning suction problem ..remove spark plug..spray wd40 into chamber..replace spark plug and wire..start the engine again..if it starts and runs for a short time..you have carb problem with float..if it starts and keeps running..and doesn't stop until you stop it..Try to restart..if it won't restart and your float adjustment is correct..then you seem to have a problem with air inlet jet which may still have micro contaminants in the jet..removing your spark plug again like earlier and spraying wd40 should work again which will prove the absence of air siphoning jet function ..


----------



## NEOHIO

*Top Small Engine Repair In NE Ohio for Tecumseh*

Hello everyone,
I am new to the forum so I would like to say hello!
I recently obtained a 1969 Ariens Rocket Rototiller that was given to me after my grandfather passed away. He bought it new. This is the only actual keepsake I have from him. The tiller is powered by the original Tecumseh engine. Idles nice. Runs super for the first 15-20 minutes under load. At that point the engine starts to break up. I then pull back on the throttle and once again it idles nicely. I then increase the power and it will start to miss. If I only give it half throttle the tiller will run smoothly once again. If I give it full throttle under load it will spit and spudder again. I am looking for that top notch mechanic that can figure out what is going on with this motor. Governor seems to be working nicely. Wondering if I have a stuck valve or a carburator issue.


----------



## afishpond

*hi all*

hi names andy hi all


----------



## dannysconnie

I am Connie from Kamiah Idaho and I need help!! Yard Macine with a 5hp tecumseh engine. I am desperately trying to get my garden going but my tiller won't! It will run as long as I prime it.....I have cleaned the needle valve, float bowl got new gas and nothing.....any ideas on what next??


----------



## deepdiver

*tools*

Hi, I am deepdiver and I am in a quandry at the moment. I have a Poulan weed eater and I need the small tool for adjusting the carburetor(small external splined ) adjusting screws.Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.......Deepdiver


----------



## deepdiver

*to dannysconnie*

Because the fuel system uses a gravity feed,remove the carburetor and then the float bowl from the carb. Re attach the fuel line and see if you have good fuel flow through the needle and seat. If not it may be plugged fuel line. If the flow is good then gently lift up on the float to ensure that it shuts off the flow of fuel. Reassemble and test. Also make sure that if equipped with a choke valve , that the valve opens and closes properly...deepdiver


----------



## deepdiver

*neohio*

I don't believe the valves are your problem. The carburetor is a possibility. If the float is set too low( not enough fuel in the carburetor) then as the engine and surrounding air heats up then the engine may run too lean causing it to sputter under load. The more likely problem may be electrical. Heat is the cause of most electrical problems. It is possible that ignition coil,points or condenser may be suspect. Have the ignition points adjusted properly (0.024 -0.028") at the maximum openlng and check the resistance of the ignition coil ( 180ohms primary and 2K on the secondary windings)....good luck....deepdiver


----------



## geogrubb

deepdiver said:


> Hi, I am deepdiver and I am in a quandry at the moment. I have a Poulan weed eater and I need the small tool for adjusting the carburetor(small external splined ) adjusting screws.Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.......Deepdiver


Refer to the pic below, after removal you can cut a slot in them. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## bars1377

Hi all


----------



## FredMertz

I have a John Deere LX 176 with a single cylinder 14 HP Kawasaki engine. Two weeks ago I was nearly finished mowing when the engine sputtered and died. It started right up and I finished the yard. The next day I replaced the spark plug, air filter and fuel filter. Since then I cut the grass twice with no problem. Two days ago I started the tractor and it ran real rough, like it was starving for gas. I shut it off, removed the air filter, pour a small amout of gas into the carb, restarted and it ran perfect. While it was running I put the air filter and foam filter back on and as I was tightening the wing nuts to secure the air filter lid the engine started running rough again, I lifted the lid and it ran perfect again. This was a new clean air filter. What would make the engine run rough when the air filter is installed and the run great when it is off. I removed the carb bowl and found it to 99% clean, Thanks for any ideas


----------



## GX240 owner

Hi, I'm Mark from Willits, CA
about 200mi north of San Francisco
BCS 710 Rototiller w Honda GX240 
7000 watt generator w Honda GX390


----------



## anglia

*first post*

phil from pooler,ga.. I already need some help with how the throttle & governor springs hook on a Tecumseh OHH60 71106c DOM 8174. Thanks for any help.


----------



## usmcgrunt

anglia said:


> phil from pooler,ga.. I already need some help with how the throttle & governor springs hook on a Tecumseh OHH60 71106c DOM 8174. Thanks for any help.


Hello and welcome Phil.Here is a link to the engine manual.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## joedogdriver

Oh hey, I'm new to Hobby Talk(obviously) and from Wisconsin. I could use advice on how to correct a problem with getting an Excell Pressure Washer to start. I own the model#VR2522. It's a very dependable machine when it's working. I had taken it in for service in April for basic tune up(oil and spark plug change) brought it home and started it up with no problems,however, now some 4 weeks later it will not start. I am confused to say the least and need help. Thanks to anyone educated with these machines.


----------



## joe arsenault

Hi my name is Joe.I am from Nova Scotia ,Canada.
I have a problem with my 6.75 craftman eager i lawnmower.I was using it 
when it spit out oil from top of engine onto muffler them puff of smoke.I stopped engine then it caught fire for a few seconds. I want to know what 
problem i have. Where i can get parts or repair manual.Thanks for any help.


----------



## ttoandre

*New*

I'm new to this site. Looking for advice on repairing a Honda engine. After reading some posts I was impressed with the info here.


----------



## chestermills

Hi my name is Darrell frist time on this site i am looking for the belt sizes for a stiga park 2000e riding lawnmower Thanka alot.


----------



## tjhill

*Hello*

Name is Tim I live in Princeton WI. First time here on Hobby Talk.


----------



## k9pe

*New Member*

Hi there, 

Name here is Elton

WWII Veteran--351st Bomb Squadron, 100th Bomb Group, 8th Army Air Force!

Serviced Radar Jammers on the B-17's during my time in England! (called Radar Countermeasures)


----------



## bad122452

*New member*

Hi I am Bobby D. from Zebulon, NC.


----------



## paulbjr

How do I replace the the mounting flange gasket on a tecumseh VLV60?? Does it have to bepressed off ??


----------



## lipreader

Hi I'm Lipreader and currently trying to restore old ride on mowers


----------



## TBear21

Hi, Im Ted from Apple Valley, Ca. Does anybody have a Tecumeh 6.0 ohv powersport manual?


----------



## usmcgrunt

TBear21 said:


> Hi, Im Ted from Apple Valley, Ca. Does anybody have a Tecumeh 6.0 ohv powersport manual?


Hello Ted and Welcome.Here is a link to the Tecumseh OHV manual.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## andyhoward

I need a link for a manual for a Tecumseh Enduro XL/C 11 hp overhead valve for riding lawn mower. Can anyone help me with that?


----------



## usmcgrunt

andyhoward said:


> I need a link for a manual for a Tecumseh Enduro XL/C 11 hp overhead valve for riding lawn mower. Can anyone help me with that?


Will this help you,hope so!

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## jaythegreat

*First Post*

Hi I'm Jay from Central Minnesota (Royalton). I'm Into wood cutting and own 2 Husky Saws and 2 wood splitters as Swiisher 28 Ton with a 10.5 OHV Briggs and a 18 Year old Speeco that Had a 5 horse briggs That I took off for a 
valve Job and Then Repowered With a 5.5 Hoarse Honda. I'm new to working on Small engines but feel I'm learning "with a Little Help from My 
friends"


----------



## mellimc

*New member*

Hello,
As a new member I'd like to thank the good excellent response by 30yearTech to the query on connecting the fuel lines to the primer bulb. My McCulloch gas trimmer now works like a new machine resulting in my joining this great group.


----------



## Brushogg

Hello,

my name is Steve and I'm from Bridgeport, WV. :wave:

I build, fly and crash R/C model airplanes. 
I also try to fix anything that breaks, sometimes successfully.

Thanks for being here,
Steve


----------



## rwray

*smallengine*

looking forward to using hobbytalk rick


----------



## marine13

hi would like manual on tecunseh model lv148ea can't locate one thanks mike


----------



## usmcgrunt

marine13 said:


> hi would like manual on tecunseh model lv148ea can't locate one thanks mike


Hello and Welcome.These two links should be what your looking for.Hope this helps.Semper Fi,Marine!

Operator manual-
http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/images/manuals/LEV100-120.pdf

Repair manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## wherma

*Honda GX31*

I have a problem with my Honda GX31.
Low Power and only 4000- 5000 speed of rotation
I'm leaving in France and can not get here a service manual.
I hope somebody can send me a email with the manual
Thanks
Walter


----------



## usmcgrunt

wherma said:


> I have a problem with my Honda GX31.
> Low Power and only 4000- 5000 speed of rotation
> I'm leaving in France and can not get here a service manual.
> I hope somebody can send me a email with the manual
> Thanks
> Walter


Hello and Welcome.Here is a link to the owners/service manual.Hope this helps.
http://engines.honda.com/pdf/manuals/31ZM3613.pdf

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/997.pdf


----------



## fishingbru

*murray 3.5 classic throttle free*

I have problems with my mower . it will not stay running. the idle goes up and down for a few minutes then it cuts out .I have cleaned out gas tank carb replaced diaphragm ,spring and screen filter as well as air filter


----------



## seetnas

Hey all

My name is Shawn and I am just starting to fall in love with small engines and repairing them.:wave:


----------



## Autom8r

*Newbie from Old Hickory, TN*

Hello from beautiful Old Hickory, TN. I just discovered this forum and have a bunch of moving parts with small (and large) engines and hope to be able to learn from and contribute with fellow gearheads.

Dave


----------



## DWALTON903

hello everyone i work on small engines as a hobby and i am having trouble with a 17 hp tecumseh ohv i was wondering if anyone had a manual for the engine if they do i can be reached here i guess thank you


----------



## usmcgrunt

DWALTON903 said:


> hello everyone i work on small engines as a hobby and i am having trouble with a 17 hp tecumseh ohv i was wondering if anyone had a manual for the engine if they do i can be reached here i guess thank you


Hello and welcome.Here is a link to the Tecumseh OHV manual.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## sboricic

I signed up over a year ago now and I'm glad I did. This forum website has been so helpful to me and others for problems we all have with our small engines. 
I'm just a beginner was going to repair my engines and a friend of mine. Thanks to this...I got most of the problems solved.

Keep it up!


----------



## hybrids

always working on lawnboy mowers and weed eaters. seems alcohol in the gas is ruining them.


----------



## DWALTON903

thank you for the website it helped immensely


----------



## Guest

*great topic*

hi there nice topic you have going here! bloguay com/marsvenuscoaching/2011/07/01/plus-one-to-mars-venus-coaching/]Mars venus coach


----------



## wayne p

Hello guys,
I'm new at this so forgive my mistakes. I have a 6hp tecumseh motor that kicks back when I pull the crank cord. I have been told it's the flywheel key or the coil not set correctly. can you give me some suggestions? thanks for your help. wayne


----------



## usmcgrunt

wayne p said:


> Hello guys,
> I'm new at this so forgive my mistakes. I have a 6hp tecumseh motor that kicks back when I pull the crank cord. I have been told it's the flywheel key or the coil not set correctly. can you give me some suggestions? thanks for your help. wayne


Hello and Welcome.You didn't post the engine numbers,so,here are the links to the OHV and flat head manuals.If this engine is on a push mower,the blade must be attached to the engine or it will kick back.The flywheel key could also be sheared and changed the timing.Did anything unusual happen that brought this condition on?Hope this helps.

Overhead Valve-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf

Flat Head-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## makeitrun

New here and like it.


----------



## MRRANGER

good morning on this wonderfull 4 0f July needing help on a Tecumseh 
vertical shaft motor ona walk behind weed eater by Sears. Have spark but not getting enough fuel to stay running. Have removed fuel bowl and installed a new primer bulb also new fuel lines. Spray carb cleaner in it will fire run for a few seconds the quit .


----------



## ndenny

*Need Help Changing out a Crank Shaft on a Honda Mower*

I have a Honda mower, HRR216 VXA model, my son bent the crank shaft when he hit a stump. I have never replaced one and I am making a run at it. Can anyone help me with a step by step instructions on how to replace or does anyone know where I can get a manual. Thanks, looking forward to some good feedback from those who have been there.


----------



## ronstuart

Hi, I am a new member and look forward to using this site and talking with you guys and gals. Name is Ron and I'm from Edam Saskatchewan.:freak:


----------



## 30yearTech

ronstuart said:


> Hi, I am a new member and look forward to using this site and talking with you guys and gals. Name is Ron and I'm from Edam Saskatchewan.:freak:


Hi and welcome to hobbytalk. It's a great site!


----------



## diynut

I'm new to site. Need help. Installing gas lines on a Craftsman Hedge Trimmer 21 cc. Both lines were broken off and several loose pieces inside gas tank when cleaned out. Can anyone help me with the configuration of gas lines and the small fitting that came with new lines ordered from Sears Parts. Thank you.

Dave


----------



## usmcgrunt

diynut said:


> I'm new to site. Need help. Installing gas lines on a Craftsman Hedge Trimmer 21 cc. Both lines were broken off and several loose pieces inside gas tank when cleaned out. Can anyone help me with the configuration of gas lines and the small fitting that came with new lines ordered from Sears Parts. Thank you.
> 
> Dave


Hello and Welcome.Here is a diagram that is pretty typical to most 2-cycle motors on trimmers and such.Hope this helps.


----------



## diynut

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome.Here is a diagram that is pretty typical to most 2-cycle motors on trimmers and such.Hope this helps.


Thanks for the quick response and helpful diagram. While working on trimmer this afternoon, I ignored the Sears provided fitting. The new fuel filter appeared to fit only on the larger line. I reassembled with the larger line being the fuel line and the smaller line as the return. Adjusted the carb and it is running fine for now. The fuel bulb is part of the carb and the carb nipples are identical. Thanks again. If I have future problems, I may need to change lines per your diagram.


----------



## usmcgrunt

diynut said:


> Thanks for the quick response and helpful diagram. While working on trimmer this afternoon, I ignored the Sears provided fitting. The new fuel filter appeared to fit only on the larger line. I reassembled with the larger line being the fuel line and the smaller line as the return. Adjusted the carb and it is running fine for now. The fuel bulb is part of the carb and the carb nipples are identical. Thanks again. If I have future problems, I may need to change lines per your diagram.


This is the fuel line routing for the carb mounted primer bulb.Hope this helps.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=43238&d=1183256137


----------



## roche12345

I have a gcv160 5.5 honda engine it will start on choke and then cut out, what is wrong. Thank you.


----------



## diynut

usmcgrunt said:


> This is the fuel line routing for the carb mounted primer bulb.Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=43238&d=1183256137


Marines to the rescue again. Thanks. Now I don't have an excuse for not trimming my wife's shrubs.


----------



## etsad

Hi all, New here and clueless to boot! Thanks


----------



## xylaphone

*briggs engine shut off*

I have a craftsman mower with a briggs 15.5 hp engine. I was mowing yesterday and engine just shut off. It will turn over but will not crank, that is except a couple times it has started but runs really slow and only for a few seconds. Can anyone help?


----------



## JAHeinsohn

I have a honda harmony II 3 speed self-propelled lawnmower (hrt216tda). While mowing the lawn today, the self-propelled cable came off within the inside. I can feel under the plate, where the cable attaches, but was wondering if anyone has a diagram, so when I remove the casing, I can see how to reattach. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## acorn77

I have an older 6.75 eadger1 lawn mower that has sat for a few years (fuel tank empty). I pulled it out to give to my son and after a few cranks it fired up. however, it would shut off quickly. now it won't start at all. it is acting like it is'nt getting any fuel. the lines are in tact and i have found no leaks. does the carb need rebuilt? any advice in this matter would be greatly appreciated. thanks acorn77


----------



## geogrubb

acorn77 said:


> I have an older 6.75 eadger1 lawn mower that has sat for a few years (fuel tank empty). I pulled it out to give to my son and after a few cranks it fired up. however, it would shut off quickly. now it won't start at all. it is acting like it is'nt getting any fuel. the lines are in tact and i have found no leaks. does the carb need rebuilt? any advice in this matter would be greatly appreciated. thanks acorn77


Without know the engine/mower model number I will guess it has a bowl on the carb, even though the tank was empty there was probably fuel left in the carb which has turned to varnish, clamp off the fuel line, remove the bowl, release the fuel line to check for flow to the carb, lift the float to see that it shuts off the fuel flow with minimal pressure, clean the bowl, spray every hole, crack and crevase you can see with crb/brake parts cleaner, now clean the bowl nut(main jet), the tiny hole near the threads at the top are usuall the cluprit, refer to the pic below fro reference only as there are several styles, re install the bowl, careful with the bowl gasket, if it leaks the primer will not work. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## AWC

Afternoon toAll!
I am AWC retired TD,now I play with salvagable lawn & Garden equipment but I need a ? answered ever so often like now.
I have a Tecumseh HH60 105115H engine on a troybilt tiller,tuned up all that I know.
What happened was I put the carborator back on the engine after I had it rebuilt, it cranked the 2nd pull on rope ran great at medium speed for 3 minutes. It stoped & has not started sence. Acts like to much compression. Crank rope is hard to pull.


----------



## DanDeLeon

*4j5d*

new with ? bought a used honda hhr2165vka self propell rt side works fine ,Lf side doest want to all the time ... any info would be great


----------



## kwikwing

*mower repair*

New here today.


----------



## teebo59

*craftsman 32cc weedeater*

HELP. I need help on my Craftsman 32 cc weedwacker weedeater. Have looked at the forums but was confused on how to hook up gas lines. Also I can't find the sticky note area or photos for this.


----------



## geogrubb

teebo59 said:


> HELP. I need help on my Craftsman 32 cc weedwacker weedeater. Have looked at the forums but was confused on how to hook up gas lines. Also I can't find the sticky note area or photos for this.


There is a diagram in post #1318. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rwboat

New guy here and I sure could use some help. Does anyone have a wiring diagram for a John Deere stx38 riding mower with a black deck? Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt

rwboat said:


> New guy here and I sure could use some help. Does anyone have a wiring diagram for a John Deere stx38 riding mower with a black deck? Thanks


Hello and Welcome.Deere is pretty protective with their service info,but this might be of use.Hope this helps.

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=5&hid=15


----------



## oneartist

I have a fairly new Husqvarna 350 chain saw and I started it with some outdated engine oil. I think I need to rebuild it. I was hoping to get a little advice here.


----------



## 30yearTech

oneartist said:


> I have a fairly new Husqvarna 350 chain saw and I started it with some outdated engine oil. I think I need to rebuild it. I was hoping to get a little advice here.


Hi, and welcome to HobyTalk

Gas gets old, loosed volatility and can breakdown into a gummy sticky mess. Mix oil on the other hand that has not been mixed with gas, does not breakdown. If you mixed up some old oil with fresh fuel, this should not cause any problems with your saw. 

If you think you need to service the carburetor, create a thread in the 2 cycle section for best reposes to your questions.


----------



## oneartist

Thanks 30yo, It is good to know that the old mixture oil should not cause major problems. The last time I used it I put a new chain on. I want to check and make sure I got the engine brake back together properly. The repair manual mentioned the engine brake as being part of a potential starting problem.


----------



## cef

*honda gx160 on go kart, dies in hard corners.*

Hi, i have a honda gx160 on a go kart of my sons. It runs fantastic until you try a hard corner. I filled oil up to where it runs out, thinking oil cut off. Didnt help. Change car tonight, same story. Does accelerate better, without any feathering, but still dies! Any ideas?


----------



## usmcgrunt

cef said:


> Hi, i have a honda gx160 on a go kart of my sons. It runs fantastic until you try a hard corner. I filled oil up to where it runs out, thinking oil cut off. Didnt help. Change car tonight, same story. Does accelerate better, without any feathering, but still dies! Any ideas?


Try and run it with the low oil switch disconnected and see if it stops the problem.If it now runs good,leave it disconnected and check the oil "BEFORE" each use.To much oil can be a cause of other problems,so return it to the specified level.Hope this helps.


----------



## Groundzeronogravity

hello,

I m working on a poulan blower and i would like to know how to make a tune up


----------



## geogrubb

Groundzeronogravity said:


> hello,
> 
> I m working on a poulan blower and i would like to know how to make a tune up


If it is running fine don't mess with it. If it is running but not well, one set of problems, if it doesn't run at all, another set of problems. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## HENRY 111

*Henry*

Hello everyone.i hope everybody is staying cool


----------



## Engine Mech

*Engine won't start*

Check the fly wheel key. If it is bent replace it. A bent key throws it out of time.
Good luck.


----------



## Engine Mech

*Engine won't restart*

Check the fly wheel key. If it is bent replace it. A bent key throws it out of time.
Good luck.


----------



## vaughtsr

5.5 Honda motor wont run unless I cover breather ,any ideas on this problem ?


----------



## kellyrl

The carborator needs to be rebuilt or cleaned out ( if the flywheel key is bad the engine wont run at all


----------



## Engine Mech

*Re: engine won't restart*

Sounds like a carborator problem if you are having to cover the air filter or use the choke to keep it running. A bent key only applies if it won't restart at all.
I have hit something while mowing and bent the key before.


----------



## Gil_L

I am new to this forum, so hello.
The reason I joined is because I purchased a small pressure washer, used of course, and it fired up okay. But when I turned it off, I noticed a strong gasoline smell. A day later, I discovered it was slowly leaking gas. It is a Tecumseh TVS90 motor. I noticed the area where the gas was accumulating was in the area where the primer is.
I know - buyer beware when you buy used but it was such a good deal. So I have tried to search for manuals which might help me detect where the leak is coming from.
Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Gil_L said:


> I am new to this forum, so hello.
> The reason I joined is because I purchased a small pressure washer, used of course, and it fired up okay. But when I turned it off, I noticed a strong gasoline smell. A day later, I discovered it was slowly leaking gas. It is a Tecumseh TVS90 motor. I noticed the area where the gas was accumulating was in the area where the primer is.
> I know - buyer beware when you buy used but it was such a good deal. So I have tried to search for manuals which might help me detect where the leak is coming from.
> Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.


Hello and Welcome.Here is a link to the manual for your engine.The carb will probably need to be removed and cleaned thoroughly.Check the gas line for cracks as that may be a source for the leak.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Vickster

*Hi, I'm new here*

Have a Tecumseh TVM195 motor on a log splitter. It is leaking oil where the dipstick tube goes into the motor. I looked online and can't find how to take it out. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Gil_L

Checked it out and appears fuel line is not cracked. Carb looks clean. But it appears the fuel is leaking from the float bowl where the big screw is.
When I loosen the screw, fuel seeps. I suspect there might be some o rings that need to be replaced?


----------



## tdunes

This was asked but not answered. My Club Car golf cart, old and uncertain bout age, going up steep hill with a load on, heard loud pop from engine. Would not start again. Had been running fine. I have no ideas and hope someone does. Thanks. Tom end


----------



## usmcgrunt

Gil_L said:


> Checked it out and appears fuel line is not cracked. Carb looks clean. But it appears the fuel is leaking from the float bowl where the big screw is.
> When I loosen the screw, fuel seeps. I suspect there might be some o rings that need to be replaced?


That large nut is the metering jet for the carb.There is a fiber washer on there that seals the bowl on the bottom and a rubber gasket on top of the bowl that should also be replaced.While you have the nut off,it would be a good idea to use the wire from a bread bag twist tie to clean the holes in the jet before reinstalling.Pay special attention to the small hole half way up the side and the one on the inside.Use carb cleaner to flush out the dirt.Hope this helps.


----------



## Gil_L

Thanks.


----------



## Debbie198

*New gal*

:wave: I joined Hobby Talk to help me with my husbands "projects". He's driving me nuts with everything he has taken apart. Most of my questions will come from him, but they're really helping me. We have a Husquarva gt2254 mower. I can not find anything about the carburetor anywhere. The mower cranks and dies. Both air filters have been cleaned, fuel lines are fine, gas is good. Any ideal where I can get a diagram of it. Briggs & Straton don't have one on line that I can find.


----------



## duffer72

need numbers off of engine to help you.


----------



## szczerba

*walbro carb wt 628*

Hi I need gas line diagram for this carb..
Thanks


----------



## geogrubb

szczerba said:


> Hi I need gas line diagram for this carb..
> Thanks


We need to know what it is attached to, if it has a primer/purge bulb the flow is it draws fuel from the tank, through the carb and is returned back to the tank by the return line. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## szczerba

*Poulan 466T weeder/pruner*

The carb is a walbro 628 with separate prime bulb.
Does the suction line of the bulb go to the tank or carb?
Is the filter line the thin or wider line,how much tubing should be left in the tank with the filter line.
Does the return line need a nipple. How much line should be left in the tank...
Thanks for you help.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome.Here is the diagram you requested.The line with the filter has to be long enough so the filter sits flat on the bottom of the tank and can move around as you tilt the machine back and forth.The return line only needs an inch or so inside the tank.Hope this helps.


----------



## justice

*Hello*

:wave:I enjoy searching the INTERNET for new information on small engines. I feel tinkering on and repairing small engines is become a lost art. That is so sad! We are always preaching this days to go green and at same hand we usually have to pull teeth to find info on how to repair a small engine or to even find parts to repair them. Why are we filing our land fills with so many items that can be repair?? Sadly again we have become a society of use and toss. A lot of times we throw things away that still work? It doesn't have the newer feature or it no longer shiny. Oh yes Capitalism I forgot. Well I have preach and practice of fixing & tinkering on many items for 43 years and still think we need to get back to repairing. Think of the energy alone to make a cast block for a small engine. I have work on several types of small engines, 2 cycle, four cycle. My favorite was the Briggs & Straiten engine although I am not as fond as I was . When they move to Mexico to produce their engines was the big kicker and the next blow was when they made those crappy plastic carburetors. I had some winners and some real flops. That what keeps this hobby alive. I have a lawn mower with a Briggs & Straiten engine from 1959. The block,crank,piston,gas tank and body is original but the rest has been repair and I still use it as a trimmer mower. The recent flop was a GTI 15 weed eater. An older model of trimmer been pretty good trimmer. It quit running. Found in the carburetor the screen had plug. Went Thur and pull the screen and clean and back flush with cleaner. put it back together. Try to start it and it would not fire. Will fire if gas is added. Bought a Walbro rebuild kit and new hoses rebuild it. Same problem! Pull it apart several times and as of yet still haven't got this one figure out. It setting in the failure corner for later work on are may be use for parts! Well I have bent your ears long enough so once again Hi and hope gain some useful info. :thumbsup:


----------



## olddog962001

*Hi guys*

hope to be in touch with all the knowledgeable members and anybody that just likes to chat.I am here because I would like some info as I like to fix my old stuff if I can, I have an old Stilh FS 66 weed eater been ok for last 5 years, but today after stopping machine to refill fuel and replace cutting line I was unable to restart. After first pull on starter cord seemed as though I was pulling against too much compression never had this before,pulled off starter cord and it looked ok so replaced. then removed the plug pulled easy and could see piston going up and down and blowing out fuel,now I am thinking electrics as the ignition lead does not look the best, but that does not explain the compression when the plug is replaced .anybody with any help or coments, thanks a lot :wave:


----------



## justice

*Some Ideas*

Hey there olddog962001 I had this type out last night but there must be something in forum rules that log you out after a period of time. Any how when I tried to log in I lost my entire post. Nuts! I was unable to retrieve it. I am a very slow typist I get the job done but I am not real quick so I am using an old trick again that I learn long ago type,copy, paste. I would wrote earlier but I was out locating some minor parts for IDC 500-2 trimmer. So before I go to EBay to look for some clock parts I now have my metric tape and conversion chart now I am on the same playing field! Dislike Metrics very much. Well I have encounter this problem 3 times. I will throw them out. They might be an answer any way food for thought. The first is a minor. I had a 2 cycle chain saw a McCullough. I had just gas it up and I found when pulling the rope it had a lot of drag! Didn't want to start! Went through all the basics check and found a real odd solution. My chain saw did not like the oil/ gas mixture! I had change brand of 2 cycle oil; they quit making the one that I use for 7 years and was using a new brand. The way I was mixing it allow to much oil into the cylinder. Thus the drag (increase compression) Went from a 6 oz mix to a 3 oz with 1 gallon of gas. Problem solve! And yes as you probably know there are some 2 cycles that you can almost drown them in oil. Smoke like hell. And in winter they can be a real burger to start! But this winter case would not be a problem for you. Now a more serious idea. A fellow brought over a real fancy Sears lawn more. Like to broke my arm pulling that one! Pull the starter assembly out and it pull like silk!! Odd! Put a strap wrench on it was dragging when I turn it. Pull the spark plug and it did turn easier Odd. What I found that unit had two levers one for the shut off break and one for the self propel. The break check out but when I pull the cover off the self propel mechanism. Wow it was a mess! Note this was a good seal cover. Had about 2 seasons of mowing and it was gunk up beyond belief and rusted! What I found was the self propel was not fully releasing. Wash it off With kerosene and grease it up with lithium grease. It work like brand new. That solve the hard rope pulling. Now in your case their are 2 scenarios. I have found on trimmers around the head they get grass cuttings where the metal tube and shaft meet. also the cable goes dry. You don't need no fancy lubricant for this. I use a latex glove under a heavy cotton glove. I been using a lubricant my grandfather gave me 30 years ago. Grease with graphite! He said he use it on A's truck transmission. You can use petroleum jelly and powder graphite or a product call Lock Ease at Ace Hardware. I use this grease in a lot of small engine applications wheels axles, reassembly. etc. Dissemble the cable and head assembly. Make sure yow really clean all the grass clipping and gunk out. Now put on the glove and wipe the cable with petroleum jelly sprinkle or add lock ease as you go really "smash" it in. Be careful of burs they can be nasty. Now don't make it a gunky mess but where you see it. Reassemble Unit When you reassemble the head use this mixture where the head turn and in it reassembly. I know it messy but it make it slicker than snot. Also watch out for the EPA they will probably go nuts when they see this concoction. I have heard that some trimmers have clutches for that you need to see if the parts are moving and releasing very freely. Some have springs lubricate those with lock ease "lightly" wipe up excess immediately. But most trimmers I have dissemble had no clutches. I got a weed eater 12 years old now and I do maintace on it like the above description and I have the same cable. And this is a multi family use tool!! OK now the worst case scenario. I throw this out. I had a snow blower brought in a 2 cycle Zenith brand. It also was hard to pull! Did the 9 yard check and found nothing wrong! I was stump! Finally I told Dave the only thing I can do is tear the engine apart. I told him there no guarantee that I could get it back together are even running. For me it was exploratory job. He said OK because local pros here charging $60.00 just to look at whether they work on it or don't work on it. Being that old it was cost prohibitive to take it in. After several days after work I got the engine apart! Lots & lots of hand drawings. Here comes the oddity I have never ever seen. The top of piston was really ash & carbon up. It was getting ready for an overhaul. But it was an area opposite the exhaust port on the piston wall. It had a real large area that was carbon up. The glass type carbon. It was jamming the piston into the apposite wall scuffing the piston wall and causing drag. Much longer and you would blow the engine are it would not start. The fix! There was no rings available so I had found rings out of a Techusm that were within the specs and install them buff the wall, and piston reassemble. I put a fuel filter on it; they came out with no fuel filter. That was a pain in the but to find a filter that would allow enough flow of gas to keep it running. Also went to 2 cycle boat motor oil cleaner burning works good in winter. And I had him strain the gas when he adds gas mixture to tank. I had also switch him to a new gas Can. Now if I can get him to quit buying gas at the discount gas station. I have discover by straining and jar testing his gas is real crap! I approach the owner and mention to him what I found let just say it was not receive well and nothing got done! Add a little gas and choke it and 2 pulls it fire and ran! Yea! He still using at the business for 4 years now. I really doubt if you have this problem but food for thought. :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Debbie198

Debbie198 said:


> :wave: I joined Hobby Talk to help me with my husbands "projects". He's driving me nuts with everything he has taken apart. Most of my questions will come from him, but they're really helping me. We have a Husquarva gt2254 mower. I can not find anything about the carburetor anywhere. The mower cranks and dies. Both air filters have been cleaned, fuel lines are fine, gas is good. Any ideal where I can get a diagram of it. Briggs & Straton don't have one on line that I can find.


The numbers I can find are: ELS 656 22 OHV V Twin. Is that what you need?


----------



## olddog962001

*problem with fs66 weedeater*

Hi, justine thanks for all your info must have taken awhile to type out if you are a 2 fingerman like me,I will keep all your cures for future problems.I fixed the problem yesterday. Started with the first problem of non firing went to hardware/stilh repair man got a piece of ignition wire and new cap for plug.fitted it up put back covers and starter puller and it started first pull, adjustment to the carb jets and running good. thanks again justine will attempt the greasing of the drive cable after the fall. regards vern (olddog962001)


----------



## usmcgrunt

Debbie198 said:


> The numbers I can find are: ELS 656 22 OHV V Twin. Is that what you need?


Hello and Welcome Debbie.I think this is the engine manual you need.Hope this helps.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri...guard Twin Cylinder OHV BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf

This may also help.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/


----------



## Debbie198

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome Debbie.I think this is the engine manual you need.Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri...guard Twin Cylinder OHV BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf
> 
> This may also help.
> 
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/


Thank you. I'll let you know if it helps.


----------



## 30yearTech

Debbie198 said:


> The numbers I can find are: ELS 656 22 OHV V Twin. Is that what you need?


Briggs has Illustrated parts lists on their site, and you can find them many other places on the web. The engine numbers may be stamped into one of the valve covers on the engine. You will need those numbers to track down an exploded view of your carburetor.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/en...w do I identify a Briggs and Stratton engine/


----------



## selvendran

*itc 520 supreme primer bulb connection*

I need to change the primer bulb. There re 2 fuel lines. One short and the other long with fuel coming out. The primer has 2 inputs one long and one short. how do I connect the fuel lines


----------



## freddyarteaga

I am new. My IDC 580 Supreme is leaaking gas. I changed the carburetor diaphram (I purchased a D10 kit)
and it now leaks worse. I cannot figure where or why gas is leaking?
Any advice is appreciated. freddy 8-21-11


----------



## usmcgrunt

freddyarteaga said:


> I am new. My IDC 580 Supreme is leaking gas. I changed the carburetor diaphragm (I purchased a D10 kit)
> and it now leaks worse. I cannot figure where or why gas is leaking?
> Any advice is appreciated. freddy 8-21-11


Hello and Welcome.More than likely the gas lines are old,dried out and shrunk,which is allowing gas from the tank to leak past them.You will need to measure the lines inside and outside diameters and purchase new line from just about any lawn mower shop.Tygon is a good brand of fuel line to buy.Try to avoid the clear fuel line sold at most of the home center stores as they don't last as long.Here is a link to a video to show you how.Good luck,it is not a difficult job.Hope this helps.






And a picture of the line routing-


----------



## usmcgrunt

selvendran said:


> I need to change the primer bulb. There re 2 fuel lines. One short and the other long with fuel coming out. The primer has 2 inputs one long and one short. how do I connect the fuel lines


Hello and Welcome.Here is the diagram you requested.Hope this helps.


----------



## selvendran

*engine of IDC 520 not starting*

Thanks Your help was great. Now I have done everything, but the engine is not starting after many tries and priming. What can I do. I cleaned the plug and installed it.


----------



## usmcgrunt

selvendran said:


> Thanks Your help was great. Now I have done everything, but the engine is not starting after many tries and priming. What can I do. I cleaned the plug and installed it.


Are you sure you are getting spark? Is the stop switch in the off position?Try putting a little premix gas down the spark plug hole and starting it.Are the fuel lines hooked up correctly?Gas should be drawn through the line with the filter on it,go through the carb and return to the tank through the other line.


----------



## geogrubb

2 things about the 580 Supreme, it is very easy to turn the ignition switch to off as you reach for the pull rope, second, you have no choke unless the carb/air filter cover is in place, as the outer knob sets the choke. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## selvendran

usmcgrunt said:


> Are you sure you are getting spark? Is the stop switch in the off position?Try putting a little premix gas down the spark plug hole and starting it.Are the fuel lines hooked up correctly?Gas should be drawn through the line with the filter on it,go through the carb and return to the tank through the other line.


Thanks. I will try it


----------



## gumric

*small engine repair*

Hi , I am a distributor for Jiang Dong gas engines.
if any one has question let me know.
gumric


----------



## DaveAmerica

*Hey All!*

Hey All!

COMPLETELY new to this forum. I'm hoping to get some help on a small engine project I took on for fun. It looks like this is the place to be!

I'll post pics and questions soon.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jcarusosr

Hello I am looking for vintage Onan cck Part Fuel Pump Kit 146-0526


----------



## duffer72

jcarusosr

Need to check you onan p/n, the one you listed is for a carb not a fuel pump kit. What are the numbers on the engine?


----------



## KOZ_63

Hello Hobby Talk, I've been reading forum threads for years on here and finally joined. It's great to see how everyone tries to help each other out! It's a great place to turn to for help, questions, specs and how to's. Great Job!!! Peace Everyone!!!

Koz


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome to HobbyTalk Koz.You will be glad you joined and we all learn from each other.


----------



## KOZ_63

Thanks usmcgrunt, I hope to be able to contribute something to the forum myself. I found this forum to be helpful many times over the years. Thanks to ALL!!!


----------



## jay3571

*New to forum*

Hey ya'll,
I am new to this forum and I need some help I have a Husqvarna BT150 Back Blower. This blower has locked-up/siezed up and I have not a clue where to start in trying to fix it. I do not want to take it to a repair shop I figured I would try and fix it my self. Anybody have a clue what might be the problem??

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## duffer72

pull the carb and muffler off and look at piston to see if it is scored badly, to make sure it is the engine, have had a few brought into shop that had crap packed in the housing around the fan and were jammed up. Ifnot that pull clyinder off if it will and go from there, If you have problems with the above and want to take a ride, I live near Statesville, be happy to take a look for you no charge. 
Scott

let me know if you want to at [email protected]


----------



## jay3571

duffer72 said:


> pull the carb and muffler off and look at piston to see if it is scored badly, to make sure it is the engine, have had a few brought into shop that had crap packed in the housing around the fan and were jammed up. Ifnot that pull clyinder off if it will and go from there,


Great thanks for the quick response. I will let you know.


----------



## justice

*Repair*

I am not familar with that unit but the first thing I would try is to remove the housing in which your pull rope is in. After it is off I would see if the pull rope work correctly and the return spring is not jam. If that okay. I would pull out the spark plug and try to turn the unit using the fly wheel. If it stuck I spray a little pentrating oil in the spark plug hole and get a small hard wood dowel and place it down thru the spark plug hole and tap ( lightly ) it with a hammer. Next question comes to mind did it seize when running? If it did your hose! That mean a possible cylinder hone and rings. Qestion did you put in the proper gas mixture are accidently put in straight gas. I am assuming this is a 2 cycle. Straight gas will let it run for a few minutes and will overheat and seize up. I had a few that this happen to and got lucky using the above method. If it was bound and I got it lose I shoot a little 2 cycle oil in it before I start it again.


----------



## duffer72

You can't hone the cly as it is chromed on 2 cycles.


----------



## jay3571

justice said:


> I am not familar with that unit but the first thing I would try is to remove the housing in which your pull rope is in. After it is off I would see if the pull rope work correctly and the return spring is not jam. If that okay. I would pull out the spark plug and try to turn the unit using the fly wheel. If it stuck I spray a little pentrating oil in the spark plug hole and get a small hard wood dowel and place it down thru the spark plug hole and tap ( lightly ) it with a hammer. Next question comes to mind did it seize when running? If it did your hose! That mean a possible cylinder hone and rings. Qestion did you put in the proper gas mixture are accidently put in straight gas. I am assuming this is a 2 cycle. Straight gas will let it run for a few minutes and will overheat and seize up. I had a few that this happen to and got lucky using the above method. If it was bound and I got it lose I shoot a little 2 cycle oil in it before I start it again.


another great idea I will try that as well.


----------



## jay3571

jay3571 said:


> another great idea I will try that as well.


I know that when I try to start it I cannot even pull the cord. I did mistakenly run regular gas through it. Did I screw it up bad? or can I fix this?


----------



## jay3571

jay3571 said:


> another great idea I will try that as well.


it was running when it quit. I remember when it was running it was making a clanking metal sound


----------



## duffer72

Any thing can be fixed, the question is how much needs to be replaced, a cyl and piston assy will most likley take care of the problem. not sure what they would cost but it will probably be 150 or so, just quessing at that and you have to figure in gaskets, and that is all if the crank isn't seized on the rod or the crank bearings aren't siezed up.


----------



## duffer72

just did a quick look and the $ I said below is pretty close, cyl is 80 and piston w rings about 35 plus gaskets, you may find them cheaper else where as that was mfg prices.


----------



## jay3571

duffer72 said:


> just did a quick look and the $ I said below is pretty close, cyl is 80 and piston w rings about 35 plus gaskets, you may find them cheaper else where as that was mfg prices.


it is almost cheaper to buy a new one. I will keep you posted on what I find. Thanks again


----------



## justice

Yea duffer that may be the case. I was not sure how some folks do it. I kave a tool not sure where my Dad got it but it would be about 50 are more years in age. I got it laying aound the garage somewhere have'nt use it for years. Any way you put a peice of emery cloth on it. It a cylinder unit that expands. Place that in the cyl run it up and down a few times. Man I did'nt know they were chrome. My old 2 cycle dirt bikes always look like crap when I pull them apart. I think in the future I will also try to buff them out using a little polish. If they are deeply gouge they are scrap. I just try to smooth them up if they are lightly scratch in hopes the rings will not hang. They smoke little and a little loss of power but it lets me get a few more hours out it. I got a old 5 horse Sears & Robuck I think it was a JC Higgins model I did this to and it still running. Bad thing is the water pump gone out and I have yet figure out a solution for that. No parts avaible because of age. But again thanks for that heads up.


----------



## jay3571

duffer72 said:


> just did a quick look and the $ I said below is pretty close, cyl is 80 and piston w rings about 35 plus gaskets, you may find them cheaper else where as that was mfg prices.


Do you know what the part numbers are?


----------



## duffer72

what is the serial number on the unit, I will look it up and see what the best prices are for you.


----------



## jay3571

duffer72 said:


> what is the serial number on the unit, I will look it up and see what the best prices are for you.


Sorry I forgot to look it up last night. I will do it tonight when I get home and post it.


----------



## edwu

*nice to join in..*

hi..i'm edwu..nice to know you all..


----------



## jay3571

jay3571 said:


> Sorry I forgot to look it up last night. I will do it tonight when I get home and post it.


the number is 3005292. I checked the model number and is actaully a 145BT.


----------



## duffer72

Different model makes big difference in prices, that model will be about 225.00 in parts with shipping, there is 2 models listed one 2005 and newer and one prior to 2005, prices are same for both just diff p/n's, here is a web site if interested

www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=husqvarna&mn=145+BT+(1997-05)&dn=15290007


----------



## jagans

Hi All, Just Joined. Hope to be able to help as much as be helped, as I am pretty handy.

JimA


----------



## jmiller2414

*Just joined today -Looks like a handy site!!*

I was searching web for some info on an old stihl FS64 trimmer that had belonged to my father-in-law. I really got some great information on this site that I simply could not find elsewhere. I had been trying to find a carb repair kit for an obselete TK carb with a stencil mark of 8N4 and 5B. I could never locate a carb repair kit for this carburetor. I just wanted to change out the diapharms in carb. The needle valve looked okay.
-
While the verdict for the old trimmer apparrently is not good, it probably has allowed me to put my repair attempts to rest. The only solution per this site was to change out the carb to a Walbro WT-38B with all the associated parts. This simply is not worth the cost considering the fuel tank also needed replacing. I have used epoxy glue on the fuel tank crack and I am not sure that will hold up. Unless someone knows of a carb repair kit, I am done trying. Thanks for all the useful info thus far.
jmiller2414


----------



## 30yearTech

jmiller2414 said:


> I could never locate a carb repair kit for this carburetor. I just wanted to change out the diapharms in carb. The needle valve looked okay.


There are a couple of aftermarket TK diaphragm kits still available
Take a look and see if either of these will work for you:

http://www.m-and-d.com/RO-4302.html

http://www.m-and-d.com/RO-5829.html


----------



## bwalsh

I am looking for a PDF file of the mechanics hand book 3 to 10 hp. I am working on a Wizzard rototiller and the carb, I think, is flowing too much gas. The word automagic is on the side of the carb and there is no adjustment on the outside of it. The engine is a 6 hp. M/N H60-75386J. I have cleaned it and changed the float, float valve seat and needle and adjusted it to 11/64 inch. It has power but wants to - for lack of a better description - sputter putts. It idles fine but when you give it full throttle it will putt very quickly every 5 seconds or so. There is no loss of speed or any sign of smoke. It is a very quick sputter. I feel it is getting too much gas but don't know how to adjust a carb with out any adjustments. If possible I would like to get a web address that I could get a PDF file of the Mechanics Handbook 3 to 5 HP and I will try to correct the problem. If you think you know what the problem is sent that info too. 

Thank you
bwalsh


----------



## usmcgrunt

bwalsh said:


> I am looking for a PDF file of the mechanics hand book 3 to 10 hp.


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Although it could be a carb problem,it sounds more like an ignition or valve problem.Have you tried a new spark plug or done a compression test?Anyway,here is a link to the manual you requested.Good luck and let us know what other help you may need.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

This may help you also-
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/


----------



## mtnman1958

*Hi from the new guy*

Hello everyone new to this site but have a question for anyone who can help. Friend of mine bought a gocart with an jangdon je168 engine on it. Just by looking at the engine I see parts missing does anyone here have a breakdown picture of this engine so I can actually see whats missing. Mainly around carburator and exsaust area. 
Thank You


----------



## cytetn1

*Hello.*

Hello, i just joined this forum and naturally I have a problem. I Apologize in advance if I am posting this in the wrong discussion area and will be more then glad to post in the proper area.
SO here is my problem: 
Machine/Engine: Craftsman Chipper Shedder, 6.5 HP, Briggs & Stratton engine
Problem: It seems the primer bulb in not drawing fuel to start the engine. 
What I have Tried: Used Fresh Fuel, Replaced Primer Bulb, Replaced Spark Plug, ensured fuel is getting to the pan under the primer bulb where the float is. Took off air filter and put fuel directly into carb, this allowed it to run nice and smooth until it was used up and died again, does the same on all repeated attempts, removed the carb, cleaned it with carb cleaner, inspected it and tried to verify that all holes and tubes were free and clear. Verified the float floated when placed in a bowl of water, (also tested bulb again but there was no pull of water here). 
So, I’m not a mechanic, but generally I can figure out my small engine needs, but this solution is eluding me. Anyone have a solution I can try (carb is presently on my counter top and I will try again tomorrow. Thank you in advance


----------



## geogrubb

cytetn1 said:


> Hello, i just joined this forum and naturally I have a problem. I Apologize in advance if I am posting this in the wrong discussion area and will be more then glad to post in the proper area.
> SO here is my problem:
> Machine/Engine: Craftsman Chipper Shedder, 6.5 HP, Briggs & Stratton engine
> Problem: It seems the primer bulb in not drawing fuel to start the engine.
> What I have Tried: Used Fresh Fuel, Replaced Primer Bulb, Replaced Spark Plug, ensured fuel is getting to the pan under the primer bulb where the float is. Took off air filter and put fuel directly into carb, this allowed it to run nice and smooth until it was used up and died again, does the same on all repeated attempts, removed the carb, cleaned it with carb cleaner, inspected it and tried to verify that all holes and tubes were free and clear. Verified the float floated when placed in a bowl of water, (also tested bulb again but there was no pull of water here).
> So, I’m not a mechanic, but generally I can figure out my small engine needs, but this solution is eluding me. Anyone have a solution I can try (carb is presently on my counter top and I will try again tomorrow. Thank you in advance


Post this info in the 4-cycle forum and you will get a lot more attention, along with the engine model. type and code, usually stamped in the metal engine shroud above the spark plug. Sounds like the main jet or nozzle is clogged. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 13EJ54

*New member*

hi, just checking in as new member. don't know if this will end up in correct section but i have had one heck of a time with a sears chain saw. while searching internet for help, came across a posts by AlexP and Big Ed. will try to make a short story out of long one. took the saw out of multiyear storage. notice that gas line and carb line to crankcase had rotted. they were so bad i couldn't tell where they were attached originally. fuel line was not a problem but trying to see where carb to crank case line was originally attached was a mystery. so thanks to previously referenced posts, i had a clue where to look.

i could not see where the carb to crankcase line ended up by peering into hole behind carb. again, a long story short, i ended up taking off the pull recoil assembly. FINALLY, saw a tiny brass looking fitting between the carb and crankcase (protruding from crankcase). so attached carb to crankcase line. still no start (actually will start and run short while if pour gas in carb) but i had overhauled carb in attempt fix and my overhaul may now be a problem. will post further when/if get chainsaw to run.

edit: success! i had ordered a new carb from EBAY. installed new carb in place of original which i had overhauled with carb kit. chain saw now runs and starts normally. so, my overhaul of the OEM carb with kit materials was apparently unsuccessful.

as a side bar: i used a meter from an old blood pressure kit to determine that i was indeed getting impulse from crankcase to carb. connected meter using rubber line to plastic line from crankcase. the impulses from the crankcase when i pulled the engine thru several cycles was sufficient to cause the BP meter to deflect full scale momentarily.


----------



## usmcgrunt

13EJ54 said:


> as a side bar: i used a meter from an old blood pressure kit to determine that i was indeed getting impulse from crankcase to carb. connected meter using rubber line to plastic line from crankcase. the impulses from the crankcase when i pulled the engine thru several cycles was sufficient to cause the BP meter to deflect full scale momentarily.


Hello and Welcome.That was pretty ingenious using the BP meter.Congratulations on the repair and thanks for the tip.


----------



## rainedaybaby

*ryobi 4 cycle Cultivator*

hello, I am new to the community. I am an avid gardener/landscaper for personal enjoyment. 
My question is:
I purchased a ryobi 4 cycle cultivator back in March of 2011. I have used it several times and had no problems.
I used it a week ago to culitivate and area of grass that I was turning into a Garden area...it ran fine for several hours, then died. I put gas in it and it wouldn't idle. I thought maybe the gas was dirty and drained the gas out, put clean gas in it and since then it has not run as it should. I took the spark plug out, cleaned it from the carbon, re-installed it. I have adjusted the idle screw several time, to no avail. Everytime I go to engage the tillers, it shuts off. I took off the air filter and it idles, then it dies. I am frustrated and don't know what to do next.


----------



## SVTKILR

*I*

Nwebie here


----------



## greenfingerd dave

*Honda gx 200 running problems*

Hi guys new here just wondered if anyone can help.

Having trouble with my gx 200 engine. It will run for a while then it sounds as if its choking itself out. I have cleaned the air filter and the petrol tank. I have also checked and cleaned the spark plug. Ive checked the valve clearances and cleaned out the carb.

Done all of the above and it is still doing the same thing!

Anybody got any advice!


----------



## duffer72

quick and easy check, run it and when it starts acting up loosen the fuel tank cap and see if it clears up if so replace the fuel cap it may not be venting properly, does it have a fuel filter on it ? have you changed it? May also try putting a new plug in it, it may be breaking down when it gets hot. If that doesn't help get back and we will go from there.


----------



## duffer72

Also from another post does it have a low oil switch on it, is the oil full, try disconnecting the oil presuure switch and see it it will run ok,


----------



## Jarm

Hello everyone new to this site and just wanted to say hello and brake the ice


----------



## lazyduck15

*Newby*

Hello everybody

Greetings from Mexico City. Just find this web site to share the every day small engine challenges. 
Have some issues with my Tecumseh engine and would like some advice on this regard.


----------



## jll62

*Hello*

I just found this site. New to repairing small engines. I tried another forum, the advice I got was throw it away and buy a new one. I'll go to 2 cycle and post my question.


----------



## swh22

*swh22*

New to site and new to computer ... luv this computer age!!! I,ve got a Snapper rear engine 421616BVE that gets rarer every day!!! I'm restoring mine ? Need info for parts ,tear down ,no telling what!!! I'm starting with front steering ...Talk to yall later!!!


----------



## kcben

*Greatings!*

Hello from Kansas City. Just signed up after an exhausting online search for Tecumseh info and I can see I'm not alone in this search! :thumbsup: This looks like a great site.


----------



## RonA

Hi folks
I joined today to figure how to make my string trimmer engine keep running after I start it.
I am from Omaha


----------



## duffer72

Ron how about a little more info, does it die out?, not rev up ? etc etc and brand and model #, could be a lot of different things,


----------



## jimmj43

*Noobie seeking MTD wiring diagram + parts list*

Jimmj43 <--A geezer who lives in a cave in the middle of a cornfield in west-central Illinois. 










^^That's my girlfriend, Fred - getting acquainted with my remaining worn-out moc. It was taken in my garage about 1-1/2 year ago... BEFORE the uninsured garage burned down. ALL my tools, fishing gear, materials...

*poof*

I suspect a flue fire in my double-barrel woodburner was the cause. *TRY* to find affordable insurance when you (A) heat your garage with a woodburner, and (B) you're scraping by on a SS check that barely cracks 4 figures.

I recently acquired a semi-basket case riding mower I need some help with:

Full disclosure: I have a deep background with electricity & electronics, and quite a bit of experience in working on small engines over 50+ years.

MTD Ranch King w/42" mower deck
Model: 132-669G205
Lot: K061B4

It's powered by a B&S 12-1/2 HP
Model: 286707
Type: 0420 01
Code: 91092031

I have a good battery - which I *INTENSELY* dislike because it's (A) too small, (B) too expensive, and (C) too awkward to service.

I'm not crazy about the entire machine, for that matter, but for $30... :freak:

The "hood/engine cover" is off, so headlights are out of the electrical loop.
The starter is good.
I turn the key to "start" and get... zilch.

No clicks, clunks, whirs or (thankfully) smoke.

I know something of the history of the machine. I'm the 3rd owner. The 1st & 2nd owners were "mower-abusers".

I'm looking for a source (Read: FREE link) to a wiring diagram & exploded parts listing.

Fred says "Hi!" :wave:

Thanks in advance, folks.

I'm optimistic that I can be a reasonably accurate and semi-prolific contributor - small enginewise & electricalwise. :thumbsup:


----------



## usmcgrunt

jimmj43 said:


> Jimmj43 <--A geezer who lives in a cave in the middle of a cornfield in west-central Illinois.
> 
> MTD Ranch King w/42" mower deck
> Model: 132-669G205
> Lot: K061B4
> 
> It's powered by a B&S 12-1/2 HP
> Model: 286707
> Type: 0420 01
> Code: 91092031
> 
> :thumbsup:


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Sorry to hear about your loss.You sound like your in good spirits,or maybe had to many spirits (LOL).Anyway-
Here are the links to the owners manual,engine manual and Everything you wanted to know about MTD tractors.Hope this helps and I wish you luck.:hat:

Tractor Owners Manual-
http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/...g205&serial_num=k061b4&filename=770-7851g.pdf

Engine Manual-
http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/...669g205&serial_num=k061b4&filename=272697.pdf

MTD Tractor Repair Manual-
http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/MTD...OR POWER EQUIPMENT BOOK 3 GARDEN TRACTORS.pdf


----------



## Bubba65

Hi all from central Arkansas. Was searching for some help on a recent project. One of many lately. 

I am finally coming to the realization that pulling the starter rope harder is only a temperary solution to hard to start engines. 

Hoping to learn many things here.


----------



## feezer

*wrong location*

I don't know what I'm doing wrong but I cant seem to find where to post a new thread.I'm a new (just now member so am not familiar with this scoreboard, anyway what I wanted to find out is does any one have any ideas as to where to get parts for a 10 hp vert shaft engine, It's on a home made log splitter and I had the carb off the other day and in the process i stretched the spring that is mounted on the throttle control so now the governor is acting real erratic and I'm sure it has to do with the tension on that spring.any one have a quick fix for this delima ?
where does it say ;post new thread: // I have been all up and down this website and cant find it.:confused

by the way its a Tecumseh motor :


----------



## duffer72

Here is alink for tech parts, you wil need all the engine numbers and the link shows you waht and where, http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Tecumseh/tmain.html

To statr a new thread, you need you need to go to the section the applies to your needs in this case 4 cycle when that forum opens there is a block at the upper left that says New Thread, click on it and type away.


----------



## kah205

*toro trimmer*

Hi, Pittsburgh, Pa here....I have a toro trimmer..when I start it it seems to idle fine but when I try to accelerate the trimmer, the head turn is very weak...engine sounds a little weak also...what are some of the trouble shooting I can start with...it has a new spark plug in it....could the gas/oil mixture be weak?


----------



## geogrubb

kah205 said:


> Hi, Pittsburgh, Pa here....I have a toro trimmer..when I start it it seems to idle fine but when I try to accelerate the trimmer, the head turn is very weak...engine sounds a little weak also...what are some of the trouble shooting I can start with...it has a new spark plug in it....could the gas/oil mixture be weak?


Welcome to Hobby Talk, you will get a lot more responses if you post this under the 2-cycle forum, I'm guessing it is a 2-cycle, sounds like the engine is carboned up and the exhaust is blocked, remove the muffler and or spark arrestor and remove the carbon. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## triker

*lawnboy goldpro duraforce serie*

6.5 hp won't start need help

thanks
Triker


----------



## jimmj43

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Sorry to hear about your loss.You sound like your in good spirits,or maybe had to many spirits (LOL).Anyway-
> Here are the links to the owners manual,engine manual and Everything you wanted to know about MTD tractors.Hope this helps and I wish you luck.:hat:
> 
> Tractor Owners Manual-
> http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/...g205&serial_num=k061b4&filename=770-7851g.pdf
> 
> Engine Manual-
> http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/...669g205&serial_num=k061b4&filename=272697.pdf
> 
> MTD Tractor Repair Manual-
> http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/MTD...OR POWER EQUIPMENT BOOK 3 GARDEN TRACTORS.pdf


 Many thanks for the links!

Alas!

 No wiring diagrams.

A few details that might lead to a workaround:

1. The machine has a separate light switch.

2. The seat safety switch OPENS in the "safe" condition.

3. I have a wrong ignition coil installed - it has no "kill" input, but is otherwise operational. I can always use the choke to kill the engine.

The light switch leads me to select the proper connections on the ignition switch I currently have installed; It has an integrated "lights" position, which I'm leaving unused.

The normally-closed (unloaded) seat safety switch leads me to believe that all the safety switches are wired in series and serve as a "kill" circuit to disable the ignition coil's input.

About the "old style" coil I'm using: There are TWO wires emerging from the coil that are joined and soldered to a ring connector that attaches to chassis ground. It just crossed my mind that I might be able to separate the two and, after some resistance and continuity checks... 'convert' my coil so it has a "kill" input feature. Thoughts?

Aside + protip: Rust & corrosion galore. Wire wheel + sandpaper + elbow grease + hi-temp/non-petroleum wheel bearing grease - to ward off the intrusion off moisture and air. Get the metal shiney/clean. I use a Q-tip to apply my 'messes', but I rarely encounter corrosion/loose/intermittent problems. I also apply a dab to both male and female disconnects - such as the tabs on the ignition switch. It also pays to dip freshly-stripped wire into the grease before attaching crimp-on connectors. Yes. Dust will collect. I DON'T CARE! If/when I have to get my hands dirty, I usually wear pants to wipe my hands on. Fred's always at hand nosing in for an ear-scratch, so... :freak:
Paper towels and shop rags are for rookies. :hat:

I'm going to try to sketch out the wiring diagram as I envision it.

-developing

Thanks guys!

Fred says "Hi". :wave:


----------



## colton35

I have a 20 hp brigg and stratton motor and one of the push rod broke and now im only runing on one piston so i was wondering does any one know a good place to get a new push rod


----------



## auctionittoby

*Black & Decker Model U278 Edger*

Hello -
I am looking for help with an old vintage Black and Decker U-278 Edger/trimmer. Manufactured around 1970. I am looking for any information on a replacement blade. A part number, a replacement option, anything. Any help or helpful advice would be appreciated.
THANKS-


----------



## jimmj43

About your 20 HP Briggs & Stratton...

http://www.briggs-parts-store.com/?utm_source=LeapGo&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=Briggs

Look toward the right side. See where it says, "MODEL/TYPE/CODE"?

You'll need that info. Typically you can find it stamped into SOME part of the sheet metal shroud that directs cooling airflow around the engine. 

Check out the video:

http://www.briggs-parts-store.com/pages/CustomPage/Index/6346


----------



## jimmj43

Don't be too optimistic.
Units that old suffer from poor-to-non-existent factory support.

Still, you could begin here:

http://www.blackanddecker.com/FAQs.aspx

Note: You'll need: CATALOG# and TYPE#


----------



## golfcoursepro

Hi, I am looking for some help with small engine repairs. I am currently looking for some help in troubleshooting why a connecting rod in a Briggs and Stratton 16hp engine would break and how to repair. Any thoughts??


----------



## 30yearTech

golfcoursepro said:


> Hi, I am looking for some help with small engine repairs. I am currently looking for some help in troubleshooting why a connecting rod in a Briggs and Stratton 16hp engine would break and how to repair. Any thoughts??


Hi, and welcome to Hobbytalk. I would recommend posting this question along with the model type and code numbers off your engine in the 4 cycle section, you will get more responses there. Pictures of the engine parts involved could also be helpful in determining a cause. Most often this happens when the engine is run low on oil.


----------



## duffer72

Auctionittoby - try this link www.ereplacementparts.com/blade-p-97394.html


----------



## roscoef

*4.5 craftman yard vaccum*

my pull cord on my 4.5 hp craftman yard vacuum is stuck


----------



## duffer72

Have you taken the starter housing off the unit to see if it is the starter or the engine or unit as it could be any of the 3, the rope may have come off the pulley and is jambed in it or wrapped around the crankshaft, the engine could be locked up, is the starter on the top or the side? if it is on top remove the spark plug and see if it will turn then, also have seen leaves from the last usage not get cleared out of the housing completely and when it shuts off it can jamb up the impeller which would stop it from turning also.


----------



## ricowow321

*Ariens 8hp older mod 910018 s/n 016751*

I just purchased tonight an older Ariens 8hp model 910018 s/n 016751 from the original owner. It is complete and runs. I will need need parts list because I have taken on the project of Fully restoring this Snowblower. I purchased it tonight from an 85 year old WWII Vetern who told me he purchased it new in 71 or 72, it is complete but I need the owners manual and a parts list to restore it. I have have not looked much yet on the internet, I thought I would start here first with the 'experts" to help me. I am extemely machanicaly enclined and my father is late passed but was a small engine machanic. So, lets get past easy questions. Lets get to restore. I need, a parts manual and a original owners manual, to start. The mechanical parts I can handle but I will accept your offers and your two cents worth if you have done this before. Let me know.
I currently work for a power transmission distributer that sells bearings and bushings, parts and such. Let me know what you have or what you can tell me what you have learned about older Ariens snowblowers.
Thank you
Rick


----------



## duffer72

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PRM-10000.pdf parts manual
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/010497B.pdf Owners manual

Not alot goes wrong with these units other than engine work, have had to replace the gear box /impeller shaft which can get fun as the fan is usually siezed up on the shaft, have had to get the impeller glowing and use 20ton press to get them out some never did and we just cut it to get it apart and replaced both parts.


----------



## usmcgrunt

ricowow321 said:


> it is complete but I need the owners manual and a parts list to restore it


Hello and Welcome.Sorry to hear about your father,I'm sure his spirit will guide you with the restoration.Here is a web site dedicated to old Ariens snow blowers created by one of our members named Scott.You can find all the information you need here.As Duffer said,those old units were built like tanks..Hope this helps,and good luck.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/


----------



## duffer72

One other thing take the shear pins out of the augers and make sure the augers will spin on the shaft freely, if not you need to get them broken free otherwise if you get something jammed in it the gear box will get torn up, if you take it apart enough that you are able to pull the augers off the shaft load the shaft up with some neversieze.


----------



## wally hare

*my first thread*

greetings,

my name is wally i live in guelph ontario canada
enjoy working on small motors of all kinds am at a basic level
i also enjoy my reef aquarium its a 120 gal. with lps sps & soft
corals c/w butterflys, tangs, angel,fox face,and wrasse.
[intermediate level ] 

best regards


----------



## five_w_coupe

*Newbie*

Hi to all. I am new here and already needs some small engine repair help. I found a thread using Google, but it was for a different carburator than what I need assistance. I am looking for a schematic for a diaphram carburator on my Sears 3.0 hp edger. I think it is an "H" series so it would be H30. When I disassembled the carb, I paid attention to the parts, but now I wonder if I didn't mess things up. The carb is still flooding and nothing I have done stops it. So what am I looking for? Particularly, I want to know the order in which the parts found with the needle and seat assembly (needle, spring, brass holder) are oriented and arranged. I would have thought the little pointed end on the needle would face upwards into the carb and the bigger end would fit into the brass holder, and the spring below on the big end of the needle. But there is no way for it to operate. Any suggestions.
Thanks
And Cheers to all.


----------



## duffer72

take a look at this manual page 9 may help you

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## eruera

*greetings*

hi i'[m new to this forum my name is eruera i'm from nz manawatu enjoy fixin engines if i can have limited knowlege and am sure i'll find answers here ....


----------



## vancleave7

Good Evening Hobbytalk,
Decided to follow directions and make my first post here. I am in Stafford, VA and have a simplistic question (with a hopefully simplistic answer(s)). I have a Briggs & Stratton 5HP engine (Model 130212, Type 173101, Code 84051707) on a Montgomery Ward Chipper/Shredder. I acquired it from a friend earlier in summer. It hadn't been started in a while, so I changed the oil, checked the plug, changed the air filter, emptied old gas, etc. With a few pulls it started (noisy contraption that it is!!) and put it in storage for the summer. Today I attempted to start it again, but can only get it to run when I put gas directly into the carburator (air filter removed). I pulled the carb off of the gas tank and cleaned the fuel pipe screen and checked the fuel tank for any obvious obstructions. Reassembled everything and a couple of pulls later it started and ran for a few seconds without directly pouring gas into the carb, but then died. It is now back to not running unless I pour fuel directly into the carb.
Any suggestions/recommendations? 
P.S. - I started going through the forums trying to find a solution, but after about an hour gave up and decided to try the direct question.


----------



## duffer72

On the muffler side of the carb you will see a plate with 4 or 5 screws holding it on, remove a/f and the tube from the breather, take that plate off , under it you will find a rubber diaphragm and a spring and a cap, try replacing the diaphragm, and check the running again, also on those engine unless you have it running within a few hours they don't like starting unless the the tank is at leat 3/4 full. How did the tank look when you removed the carb, was it rusty?


Take a look at this site it may help you. 
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_pulsa-jet_horiz_adj.asp


----------



## vancleave7

*B & s 5hp*



duffer72 said:


> On the muffler side of the carb you will see a plate with 4 or 5 screws holding it on, remove a/f and the tube from the breather, take that plate off , under it you will find a rubber diaphragm and a spring and a cap, try replacing the diaphragm, and check the running again, also on those engine unless you have it running within a few hours they don't like starting unless the the tank is at leat 3/4 full. How did the tank look when you removed the carb, was it rusty?
> 
> 
> Take a look at this site it may help you.
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_pulsa-jet_horiz_adj.asp


Duffer72,
Thanks for the quick reply. I will check the diaphragm in a while. The gas tank looked remarkably clean. I was slightly concerned when I acquired the chipper/shredder that it would be a mess, but it wasn't. The diaphragm does sound to be a likely culprit...based on that, where can I find a parts manual/part number for the replacement?

Jim


----------



## duffer72

Here is an entire parts breakdown for the engine

http://www.odref.com/briggsandstratton/model-13/130200-ms8090-0892.pdf

p/n for diaphragm is 270026


----------



## vancleave7

duffer72 said:


> Here is an entire parts breakdown for the engine
> 
> http://www.odref.com/briggsandstratton/model-13/130200-ms8090-0892.pdf
> 
> p/n for diaphragm is 270026


Duffer72,
Great news! I pulled the diaphragm out and it looked intact, so I replaced it. Then (per your suggestion) filled the gas tank the rest of the way and presto!!!  It started and ran (still a loud contraption!). 
Thank you so much for your advice!

Jim


----------



## duffer72

They will be in one piece but get weak and won't pump the gas it needs, glad to know you got it running and we could help.


----------



## vancleave7

duffer72 said:


> They will be in one piece but get weak and won't pump the gas it needs, glad to know you got it running and we could help.


Thank you. That is exactly what appears to have happened. I did order the new part along with both pick up tubes and new diaphragm spring. All should be here within a couple of weeks. Then hopefully all will be smooth.
Thank you so very much for all your time and attention!
Jim


----------



## SmallEngineMan

*B&S 3.5 HP Automatic Choke butterfly question.*

I have 2 engines with auto choke B&S carbs, one choke butterfly has this little round spring thing on the choke butterfly and one doesn't. Both carbs are the same and I've always been curious since I was a little kid of what this little metal spring thing does? does anyone know what it would do?

Here's a butterfly with the spring thing for sale on Ebay, the pictures show this little thing on the butterfly.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OEM-BRI...ps=63&clkid=4232794969854675693#ht_483wt_1858

If anyone knows what this thing does I'd really like to know. 

Thanks


----------



## bg7141

*newbee*

Just joined the forum and wanted to day hello to all.

Bob Garrison


----------



## Shotzy

*Poulan Gas Blower won't start*

Hi Guys,

Introduced to Hobby talk in looking for an answer to my Poulan Gas Blower not cooperating by starting. Looks like a good place to continue looking. I will be grateful for your help.

Shotzy


----------



## Shotzy

*Poulan Gas Blower won't start*

Hi Guys,

Just looking for help in starting a Poulan Gas Blower. Looks like a good place to start.

Shotzy


----------



## usmcgrunt

Shotzy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just looking for help in starting a Poulan Gas Blower. Looks like a good place to start.
> 
> Shotzy


Hello and Welcome.It would help if you post the model of your Poulan and exactly what it is doing and what you have tried to fix it.


----------



## bosox1

*newbie*

hello everyone im looking for help on installing the carburetor on my honda gcv160 lawnmower does anyone have a step by step link or know how to do this include installing gaskets


----------



## usmcgrunt

bosox1 said:


> hello everyone im looking for help on installing the carburetor on my honda gcv160 lawnmower does anyone have a step by step link or know how to do this include installing gaskets


Hello and Welcome.Here is a link to an old post that shows the orientation of the gaskets.Make sure you line them up correctly,if even one hole is in the wrong position,the engine will not run.Hope this helps and good luck.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=104489&d=1268925205


----------



## steve53

*ECHO B/P Blower, Carb or Powering up & staying full throttle.*

ECHO PB-260L Back Pack Blower. Why cant I get up to full trottle & keep it there without it killing?


----------



## natemn57

*new member*

:wave: working on older ariens gt17 garden tractor,this looked like a good place to find info.already found engine manual i was looking for thanks.


----------



## mikekal

Hi All,
I have a Toro S620 snow blower.
When I prepped it yesterday, it started quickly, but then died. I could not get it started again. This morning I went out to try again, and all of the gas leaked out overnight.
I traced the leak to the Carb. There is a puddle in the cupped area farthest from the engine.

Does anyone know what is going on, and how to correct this problem?

Any help is appreciated, as I cannot afford a new blower.

Thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt

mikekal said:


> Hi All,
> I have a Toro S620 snow blower.
> When I prepped it yesterday, it started quickly, but then died. I could not get it started again. This morning I went out to try again, and all of the gas leaked out overnight.
> I traced the leak to the Carb. There is a puddle in the cupped area farthest from the engine.
> 
> Does anyone know what is going on, and how to correct this problem?
> 
> Any help is appreciated, as I cannot afford a new blower.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello and Welcome.Sounds like the needle valve in your carb has dirt stuck in it or the needle valve seat is dried out and not sealing correctly.Here are a few links to help you understand the the removal and cleaning/rebuilding of your carb.If you have any more questions,come on back,there are a lot of knowledgeable and helpful people here.Hope this helps.

This is the rebuild kit for the diaphragm carbs-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-S200-S...879?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a59f27837

This is the Tecumseh 2-cycle repair manual-

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com...umseh_2-Cycle_Engines_Service_Information.pdf

Youtube Videos-

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=donyboy73#p/search/5/4JM0Ej6eOBo Part-1





 Part-2


----------



## fuvlaun

*Hallo*

:wave:Hi, I just joined hobby-talk:thumbsup: because I'm having problems with my lawnmower.
I live in Aruba and we do not have many repair shops. Those we do have are quite expensive and i am known to be a jack of all trades. I do repair anything in site and never give up until I have to. I am a petitioner and My real hobby is PC repair and installation.
Hope to get some answers on my next post.:wave:


----------



## kykayaker27

what kinda probs u having


----------



## kykayaker27

sounds like a clogged carb or somthing as simple as a fouled spark plug


----------



## putzer

You should try to see if you can find what you need on YOUTUBE if you don't get your answer here. :thumbsup:


----------



## fuvlaun

Thank you for the qick sugestion. All the time it was the killswitch (Engne stop). Bypassed it and everthing is now ok.


----------



## Pacman

New to the forum glad to know there is good people out there willing to share great info with all, Thanks for having me.


----------



## rototurk

*tecumseh engine model HH601905080d*

I am new and dont know if i posted the right way.. I am look for a picture of the governor linkage on this engine. I think it was produced in the 70's.

My problem is I took of the linkage when I was taping out a bolt in the exhaust manifold. I put it back on but the engine goes wild. I must have too much tension on the governor spring or mabey have connected the linkage to the wrong hole in the throttle. 
anybody have any ideas.

roto


----------



## usmcgrunt

rototurk said:


> I am new and dont know if i posted the right way.. I am look for a picture of the governor linkage on this engine. I think it was produced in the 70's.
> 
> My problem is I took of the linkage when I was taping out a bolt in the exhaust manifold. I put it back on but the engine goes wild. I must have too much tension on the governor spring or mabey have connected the linkage to the wrong hole in the throttle.
> anybody have any ideas.
> 
> roto


Hello and Welcome.Here is a link to the Tecumseh flat head service manual.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## mokypu

*Kohler SV600 Valve adjustment*

Poeple: I have a Craftsman Tractor Mower that has some starting problems. I need the procedure for adjusting the intake/exhaust for the SV600/20hp/twin engine.
Thanx mokypu


----------



## davidcz

Hi everyone!


----------



## davidcz

*need a tecumseh manual*

I found this site on a search for a tecumseh repair manual. Said it was free to subscribers. I must be a PC idiot, how do i get one? I need one for a TVM220. Thanks


----------



## duffer72

Here is the link for your manual 

http://www.allotment.org.uk/assets/rotovator/Tecumseh-Engine-Manual.pdf


----------



## mokypu

*Craftsman Engine, valve adjustment*

Thanx to Duffer72 for the manual.
I went to our local library but could not find the information that you have supplied.
I appreciate your response.
Merry Xmas
mokypu


----------



## davidcz

Thanks Duffer, that should be a big help.


----------



## james jenkins

:wave: hello working on mac 3516 chain saw,does fuel tank have to be removed to replace fuel lines if so does flywheel have to be removed to acces tank removal ?


----------



## rrogals

*tecumseh*

anyone have a repair manuel for a LV195XA 6.5 HP engine.

Thanks 
rrogals


----------



## geogrubb

rrogals said:


> anyone have a repair manuel for a LV195XA 6.5 HP engine.
> 
> Thanks
> rrogals


I think Duffer posted the link up in post #1479 which is a few posts back. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rrogals

Thank you for your help.


----------



## duffer72

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

'this manual will work for you


----------



## tapkoote

*hello folks*

Just found this site, looks great.
Looking foward to reading up on the threads/asking questions.
Spent alot of time out in the garage on street bikes, recently took up radio control.
And presently fighting this crummy gas in my small engines.
Pat


----------



## Dustoff77

*Repair Manual*

I'm trying to locate a repair manual for my Troy Built Blower Vacuum, 
model TB320BV.


----------



## tapkoote

*dustoff77*

Dust off
Is/was that your call sign?
Mine was Warlord 772/ Plantaion air feild.
Pat


----------



## Dustoff77

*Warlord 772*

It was my call sign in 1967 -1968 with the 57th Med Det. I was based out of Long Binh.


----------



## tapkoote

*Dust off*

Sorry this off topic
Plantation was on the same compound as the big long bihn PX
93rd medivac was just down the road 69-70
Good to see ya home
Pat:wave:


----------



## Dustoff77

*Warlord 772*

Welcome Home to you also. I was with the 1st Cav at Long Thanh in 1969 and again with the 1st Cav in 1971 - 1972 at Bien Hoa. Overall I had 3 tours. 

Billhttp://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/images/smilies/wave.gif


----------



## duffer72

here is parts man for your machine do not see a ser manual for it which doesn't suprize me at all, what is wrong with the unit? 

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/troybilt-tb320bv-41as320g066-blower-parts-c-26780_27249_27260.html


----------



## Dustoff77

*duffer*

Thanks for the link. The unit will not start. I've checked the spark and cleaned carb and filters.


----------



## duffer72

will it kick if you spray some wd40 into carb? if not pull muffler and see if piston is scored is so it's a boat anchor in my opinion, if cly is ok, is the cly loose and sucking air? is the spark screen in the mufflwer clogged? if so remove it and throw it out. let us know what you find


----------



## Dustoff77

*duffer*

I haven't tried your suggestions, however, I will give them a try. Thanks again.


----------



## Dustoff77

*duffer72*

I sprayed WD40 into the carb and I had good compression.I then sprayed carb cleaner and it started up. It wont stay running and I took out the carb filter. Do you have any other suggestions?

Bill


----------



## tapkoote

Dustoff
I don't know what carb you have, but look at the pump diaphram, if it's warped and wrinkled it's not pumping fuel.
If you are using pump gas, and don't run the unit dry the alcohol will soften the rubber.
I have a Sthil carb with the low idle circut plugged and am going to try putting it in a sonic cleaner W/ simple green.
Pat


----------



## duffer72

Sounds like it isn't getting gas, are the fuel lines ok or are they cracked? otherwise may need to go thru carb and clean and replace diaphragms


----------



## Dustoff77

*duffer72*

I will go through the unit and check it all out. 

Thanks


----------



## LBG

*honda 5.5 GCV-160*

Engine will crank up and run on the first pull, will run perfectly for about 30 to 40 seconds then start missing and popping back thru the breather eventually blowing the air cleaner and cover off. Re-choke cranks right back and repeats previous. Pulled carb, removed float ect. saoked and blew out all with air. Fired right up, same problem. Seems like it's burning about a bowl full then is fuel starved and starts back firing. Anybody had this condition.
Ordered new gaskets, will rr again soak longer. Any thoughts?


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome.Have you tried a new spark plug,Honda's are pretty fussy about having good spark!You may also want to check the valve clearances.The intake is .005 and the exhaust is .006.You can view the procedure at the link below.Let us know what you find.Hope this helps.

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/997.pdf


----------



## Pops Reynolds

*Honda engine pressure washer with less then 5 hours!*

When I poor gas into the throttle engine starts then stops.there is gas in the float bowl, could the needle valve be stuck closed? Washer was not properly stored!


----------



## LBG

Bingo!!!! that was it. Never in my life have I had a spark plug cause such a problem, never would have thought. Thanks for the direction. Wonderful things these forums.


----------



## usmcgrunt

LBG said:


> Bingo!!!! that was it. Never in my life have I had a spark plug cause such a problem, never would have thought. Thanks for the direction. Wonderful things these forums.


Glad to hear it was a simple fix.We all learn something new every day.


----------



## Lifer

*HS40-55513F Carburetor adjustment*

Hey guys, New to Hobby Talk.

I was wondering if anyone has any info on how to tune my snow blower. So far I have disassembled the carb, dipped it, and reinstalled it.. I set all the screws the same way I took em out, but who knows what's been done over the years. The intake was a bit loose at the block, tightened it.. 

I believe this is a Tecumseh engine. I've looked at a few carb kits online, from the pictures, #31840 seems to be an identical match. 

Also, 
Does HS40 stand for 4.0?? 
What is the spark plug gap?
What's the original spark plug call for?

I ran this thing yesterday for about 15 minutes, she was running like a dream, then all of a sudden it started to run rough and would only idle if I hit the primer.. now it doesn't want to run at all. Also, (yesterday) I ran it with the choke closed (not knowing) but when I opened the choke it would die right away, weird.. I'm thinking that was due to the (vacuum leak) intake being loose? 

Last but not least, like a fool I ran pre-mixed fuel in this thing, how damaging is that? As of tonight, I flushed the tank for a second time and have filled it with straight gas, can't start her up though cause it's too late.. 

Thanks in advance.

Chicago IL.


----------



## usmcgrunt

The intake was a bit loose at the block said:


> Hello and Welcome.HS40 is a horizontal small frame 4 horse power engine.
> The plug gap should be set to .030
> Champion J19lm would be the plug number.
> 
> The loose intake gasket could be bad and is sucking air causing a lean condition which would be why it will run with the choke on or pushing the primer.If you can get it to run,try spraying carb cleaner around the intake manifold and see if the engine changes tone.This will tell you if there is a air leak at the gaskets.If no change in tone,the carb should be disassembled and cleaned again.Tecumseh part number 631021B contains the bowl gasket,needle and seat.
> 
> Running the pre mix gas would cause it to loose some performance and smoke,but no internal damage.Here are links that will help you-
> 
> Carb rebuilding info-
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp
> 
> Tecumseh engine manual-
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Lifer

@usmcgrunt

Thanks for the quick response and for the superb links, it looks like I had my idle screw preset and main jet presetting way off..even though I set them exactly the way I removed them.. 

I just acquired this beautiful machine, obviously others have made adjustments over the years with regard to carb settings.. When it came to me, the throttle was seized, intake was loose, carb was gummed up as it had been sitting for God knows how long. It's a wonder the thing ran at all. 

So far I have ran her for about 5 minutes without any problems, choke wide open, while hot. 

My only other question would be, what type of fuel should I be running on this machine or small engines in general? Is it okay to run 93 octane? My uncle says not to do so and to just run regular. What are your thoughts? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Lifer

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome.HS40 is a horizontal small frame 4 horse power engine.
> The plug gap should be set to .030
> Champion J19lm would be the plug number.
> 
> The loose intake gasket could be bad and is sucking air causing a lean condition which would be why it will run with the choke on or pushing the primer.If you can get it to run,try spraying carb cleaner around the intake manifold and see if the engine changes tone.This will tell you if there is a air leak at the gaskets.If no change in tone,the carb should be disassembled and cleaned again.Tecumseh part number 631021B contains the bowl gasket,needle and seat.
> 
> Running the pre mix gas would cause it to loose some performance and smoke,but no internal damage.Here are links that will help you-
> 
> Carb rebuilding info-
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp
> 
> Tecumseh engine manual-
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
@usmcgrunt

Thanks for the quick response and for the superb links, it looks like I had my idle screw preset and main jet presetting way off..even though I set them exactly the way I removed them..

I just acquired this beautiful machine, obviously others have made adjustments over the years with regard to carb settings.. When it came to me, the throttle was seized, intake was loose, carb was gummed up as it had been sitting for God knows how long. It's a wonder the thing ran at all.

So far I have ran her for about 5 minutes without any problems, choke wide open, while hot.

My only other question would be, what type of fuel should I be running on this machine or small engines in general? Is it okay to run 93 octane? My uncle says not to do so and to just run regular. What are your thoughts?

Thanks again!!


----------



## usmcgrunt

Lifer,congratulations on getting your machine running.I have always heard that high octane fuel in small 4 stroke motors(unless you have a modified go kart engine) is a waste of money and I always use 87 octane with fuel stabilizer added at time of purchase.I have also heard that running higher octane in 2 cycle motors is usually recommended.Just my opinion and not worth much! Hope this helps.


----------



## geogrubb

I agree with usmcgrunt about the fuel. I really feel a lot of people think you can add stablizer to the fuel at any time, this is totaly wrong, if you don't add it to the fuel when the fuel is fresh, it ain't going to get any fresher. Have a good one. Geo.


----------



## aouate3

hey, im gonna post a new thread, just was reading this and wanted to know what yall think could be the problem if i cleaned the carb completly with carb cleaner, cleaned the main jet and emulsion tube, dissassembled the engine and checked the valves, timing, piston rings, etc, reassembled it, but it will only start if i spray some carb cleaner and fuel injector cleaner into the spark plug hole, and even then it wont touch the gas...


----------



## dehrhardt

aouate3

Please re-post this in the 4-cycle section along with the make, model, and type or spec no. for your engine. It still sounds like a fuel delivery problem, but having the other info will get you more specific advice.


----------



## aouate3

dehrhardt said:


> aouate3
> 
> Please re-post this in the 4-cycle section along with the make, model, and type or spec no. for your engine. It still sounds like a fuel delivery problem, but having the other info will get you more specific advice.


i would start a new post, but when i try i just get a access denied error, is there restrictions for new users?


----------



## dehrhardt

New members must post on existing posts three times before being able to start a new post. Rule was implemented to avoid spammers. I think you will be able to start a new thread if you post here one more time first, then try.


----------



## aouate3

Oh, thanks for the help with that, now i can post my problem. Thanks


----------



## oilnlube

*hello*

Synthetic lubricants you can depend on. Formulated for your application AND your lifestyle. Power Sports 4-Stroke Oil, Interceptor 2-Cycle Oil, 4-Stroke Oil for Small Engine and 100% Synthetic Diesel Oil.

www.oilnlubegarage.com


----------



## Lifer

Yeah, I was having trouble, figuring out how to post in certain sections myself..


----------



## Fridges

*Newby to this forum.*

Hi All,
I am pretty new to working on little engines. Have worked on marine engines for many years - diesel, steam, gas turbine etc., 
I am finding that although all the principles are the same, there are a lot of the finer details that are different - I will be looking for help in these.
Thanks for looking.
Fridges.


----------



## Fridges

*Ryobi 990r*

Rebuilding the above engine. It has been out of use for 10 years. have replaced fuel lines and primer bulb, they fell to bits, changed oil, spark plug. Should I do more , or just go for a START?
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Fridges said:


> Rebuilding the above engine. It has been out of use for 10 years. have replaced fuel lines and primer bulb, they fell to bits, changed oil, spark plug. Should I do more , or just go for a START?
> Thanks for any replies.


Hello and welcome.After sitting for so long,it would probably be a good idea to add a squirt of oil in the cylinder to lubricate the rings before starting.Chances are also good that if it doesn't start,the carb diaphragms are dried out and will need replacing also.The valve clearances on this motor are .003 to .006 if you want to check before running it.Good luck.


----------



## Fridges

*Fridges*

Thanks usmcgrunt, I did do the valve clearances, did not do carb, will put some gas in over the next couple of weeks (we are down in the single digits temperature now) and give it a try. Let you know what happens.


----------



## toml

*Tecumseh issue*

I have an older Noma snowthrower with a Tecumseh HMSK90 engine. While I was using it today it stopped dead. Gas feed is ok. I removed the sparkplug and shorted it to the chassis and there was no spark. The ciol seems to be ok. What other component can cause this problem? I believe there are electrical components behind the flywheel but I have not pulled that off yet.

Tom


----------



## 30yearTech

toml said:


> I have an older Noma snowthrower with a Tecumseh HMSK90 engine. While I was using it today it stopped dead. Gas feed is ok. I removed the sparkplug and shorted it to the chassis and there was no spark. The ciol seems to be ok. What other component can cause this problem? I believe there are electrical components behind the flywheel but I have not pulled that off yet.
> 
> Tom


Try a different spark plug to eliminate the plug as a possible issue. Check the kill switch and make sure it's not shorted to ground. 

How did you determine that the coil was alright?

Can you post the spec numbers off your engine, this will tell if there is anything underneath the flywheel that you need to be concerned with.


----------



## toml

I cleaned all the spade lug connections including the one from the coil to the spark plug socket and I got the spark back! Reassembled the unit and it came up fine. I suspect it was a corroded spade lug connection since the machine is 16 years old. Thanks much for your suggestions...hope it keeps running now...


----------



## Klasboy22

*Honda eu3000*

Hi I have a Honda eu3000 that was under water for two days. The engine is now stuck. I need help. What is the best way to unlock an engine....do I have a chance without taking it apart.....please help?...any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech

Klasboy22 said:


> Hi I have a Honda eu3000 that was under water for two days. The engine is now stuck. I need help. What is the best way to unlock an engine....do I have a chance without taking it apart.....please help?...any help would be greatly appreciated.


You will need to drain all the fluids, remove the spark plug and see if you can spin the engine over. Everything pertaining to the generator will need to be dry before you try starting it up. You will probably need to tear down the carburetor and clean out all the water from all the passageways.

If it sits too long after being under water then you may need to do a complete tear down, so if you want to avoid this, you need to act quickly.

Once you have it running, you may need to do a couple of oil changes to remove all the water from the engine's crankcase.


----------



## Klasboy22

*Honda eu3000*

Thank you. I will try that tonight. Do you think the inverter will be ok





OTE=30yearTech;4042869]You will need to drain all the fluids, remove the spark plug and see if you can spin the engine over. Everything pertaining to the generator will need to be dry before you try starting it up. You will probably need to tear down the carburetor and clean out all the water from all the passageways.

If it sits too long after being under water then you may need to do a complete tear down, so if you want to avoid this, you need to act quickly.

Once you have it running, you may need to do a couple of oil changes to remove all the water from the engine's crankcase.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 30yearTech

Klasboy22 said:


> Thank you. I will try that tonight. Do you think the inverter will be ok


It should be alright as long as everything is good and dry before any electrical current flows through it.


----------



## rambos85

*Honda GCV160*

Hi,

I am a new member trying to start the Honda GCV600 engine that runs my 27-ton Troy-Bilt log splitter. Several days ago it started and ran for about 3 seconds then shut down and would not restart. I removed the spark plug and it sparked when I spun the engine. Noting that the spark plug appeared to be wet with fuel, I replaced the plug and used the start procedure for a flooded engine, but no start.

Deciding that I would disassenle and clean the carburator, I removed the air cleaner and tried to remove its bracket but it is attached by what looks like a fuel line that I do not know how to remove. 

Any ideas?

--rambos85


----------



## bigbird69

*Tiller*

Welcome room, I have a question. I have a Sears garden tractor and a Sears tiller that I just bought. It doesn't have the mounting brackets, a left hand one and a right hand one. Any idea where to get them? Sears doesn't carry them anymore. 
Thanks Bigbird69


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome,bigbird69.Without the model numbers on your equipment being posted,it will be hard to find what you need.Chances are that MTD made both pieces,but with no numbers,we can't even guess.

Please post all the numbers on both items and I'm sure someone here can help you find what you need.


----------



## bigbird69

*rototiller*

Okay the Sears parts # are, 109664x and108663x the rototiller model # is917.252461 
Thanks a lot, the tractor model# is 917251520


----------



## Chewie Toy

*which oil, what mix*

Working out of town is challanging when the 'proper ' 2 cycle oils are not available. Does any one know if Dextron VI can be subltituted in gas/oil mix for small engines, (chain saws)

My first 2 cycle was a Vespa scooter. we mixed what ever oil was available. Other than smoke and fouled plugs the engine outlasted the machine.

Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt

bigbird69 said:


> Okay the Sears parts # are, 109664x and108663x the rototiller model # is917.252461
> Thanks a lot, the tractor model# is 917251520


Sorry bigbird69,I struck out also trying to locate these discontinued parts.The tiller was made by American Yard Products (AYP),but no one carries replacement parts.I also checked on eBay, with no luck.

You could possibly fit the tiller to the tractor and use cardboard to make patterns of the mounts and have a metal shop fabricate them

I would periodically check eBay for the items and hope for the best.Wish I had better news,good luck.


----------



## bigbird69

*mounting bracket*

Hey, I appreciate you taking the time to do that work, I've been looking all over too. It's amazing to me that somebody doesn't have access to the specs so some enterprising person could make and sell these parts. Thanks, again, Craig


----------



## COB

*Surging or hunting Koshin engine*

Howdy yall, I'm new and this has probably been answered several times, but I can't find the answer in the search.
I have a koshin GCAHK-1202868 ( probably a 5HP) water pump that the engine starts great and then starts hunting or surging. If you reach down and pinch the linkage from the carb to the governer it stops, but starts back as soon as you let go. Any thoughts?


----------



## cphippsfly

*have you checked governer arm linkage for additional setting holes*

there may be different holes to adjust the governer linkage


----------



## geogrubb

The carb is dirty, post the engine numbers, engine info not the pump and someone will get you going. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## domedave

*tml 35 ice auger*

i noticed that some members where offering a copy of the owners manual and parts list for the tml 35 ice auger i could really use this information and would be very greatful.


----------



## cphippsfly

*dont have one*

srry good bunche of guys on this site post u need it someone will help you find it


----------



## Beemanrob

*seedeater hedge clipper ght220*

hi all, I am in need of some help with the ght220 weed eater. I can get it to start but it will only run for a few seconds. gas is fresh. ran last season and was stored with stabil gas that I ran through until it was used up. look forward to all replies. Robert


----------



## carol

I have a gas club car 2002 the engine will spinn but will not crank good battery no blown fuses gas I was riding have had no problems went to go down a hill using the brakes when I got to the bottom of the hill it would not start back up all the engine would do is spin over and not crank. I live on a sandy street could I have sand in something. I am retired and I use this darn thing for everything and there are no mecanics near me.Brother can trouble shoot but cant seem to find the problem so we won't have to buy so many new parts we replaced the spark plug help help help summer comming on


----------



## carol

Goodmorning had the same problem with my weedeater there is a rock filter in the gas tank that needs replacing the gas we buy today gunks it up I replaced mine and put a longer hose on it so I could shake it out of the tank to change it they fix it when its new so you cant get to it. The filter runs around 2 dollars


----------



## carol

Beemanrob said:


> hi all, I am in need of some help with the ght220 weed eater. I can get it to start but it will only run for a few seconds. gas is fresh. ran last season and was stored with stabil gas that I ran through until it was used up. look forward to all replies. Robert


I had the same problem if you shake the gas tank you will hear that you have a rock filter in the tank it is hard to get to the gas we buy today will gunk that filter up it will cost you about 2 dollars to get a new rock I replace the gas line with a longer one so I could shake it out of the tank to make it easy to replace if you replace this your weedeter will start right up. The dealer said it would cost more than it was worth but my brother said no that it was that filter that you dont know is there sure enough that was the problem so we took the old gas line off and replaced it with a longer one as I said so we could shake it out of the tank and replacement is easy form year to year after that. I have had mine for 12 years and can replace this darn thing easy now.


----------



## jpfaile

*Hello*

My name is Jerry and I'm new to Hobby talk:wave:

How do I post a new thread?


----------



## Breaze

*New member with B&S pulsa jet carb questions*

Hi all,
New member her from Atlanta. Been working on a pulsa jet carb and saw a post in here with the exact question I have. I will start searching threads and see if I can get the feel of the forum.


----------



## beezeenz

*new member to your forum*

Hi all My name is Bill i am a newbie to hobbytalk :wave: 
I live in NewZealand I am quite excited to have found your site as i have been haveing lots of problems with my old jonsered chain saw, after doing a bit of reading through the small engine section i think all the answers are there I`m off to start on the repairs with my new found knowledge :thumbsup:
Thanks HobbyTalk you will be hearing lots from me in the future
regards Bill


----------



## DustinJones

*Lawn mower quality replacements parts*

Hi there! I just want to tell you about Lawn EQ Parts. Our parts staff has been hand selected for their expertise in their field. If you are unsure of what you need, simply contact us and our mower parts experts will be glad to help you.


----------



## mutters

Hi everyone, I'm Mutters & I've never used this before so here goes nothing.Ive been given a Honda GVC160 lawn mower to repair for friend, I was wondering if the engine stop switch had to be connected for the engine to run or could it be bypassed? Look forward to hearing from anyone who could tell me


----------



## texmex2525

*22hp craftsman mower*

I have a 22hp craftsman mower (kohler engine) had no spark on one cylinder, mice chewed wires to ignition module, repaired wireing and replaced module, now no spark on either cylinder, help!


----------



## duffer72

is the coil gapped correctly( use a businees card for setting it), try disconnecting kill wire from engine to mower and see if you have spark then, if so start checking safety system.


----------



## countryboy36266

mutters said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Mutters & I've never used this before so here goes nothing.Ive been given a Honda GVC160 lawn mower to repair for friend, I was wondering if the engine stop switch had to be connected for the engine to run or could it be bypassed? Look forward to hearing from anyone who could tell me


you can leave it out but it help to stop the engine


----------



## Phil Brown

*Phil NZ*

Hi all I am Phil,yeah another newbi from New Zealand. i have a Partner concrete cutting saw with no spark.Have stripped and cleaned fly wheel ,replaced the coil an wiring with another that I was assured had been working ? Gaped with a business card ,diconnected the kill switch wire ,still no luck.can anybody suggest what I do now?


----------



## gruntly

*tecumseh*

lookinr for repair manual for HH60


----------



## duffer72

Link for the manual you are looking for

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## txfireant

howdy all! I have a sears edger with B&S engine and tecumseh engine. I replaced the carb with a new one and need to hook linkage up. Anyone have pictures they can post?
Sears edger is model # 536.797481 and engine is 143.973505.

Thanks!


----------



## usmcgrunt

txfireant said:


> howdy all! I have a sears edger with B&S engine and tecumseh engine. I replaced the carb with a new one and need to hook linkage up. Anyone have pictures they can post?
> Sears edger is model # 536.797481 and engine is 143.973505.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.The engine number you posted translates to a H35-45675J Tecumseh 3 1/2 hp Lhead motor.Not sure why you typed Briggs and Stratton?Anyway,here is a link to the service manual and page 30-31 have the different carb linkage hookups.Hope this helps.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tec...P-4-CYCLE-L-HEAD-FLAT-HEAD-ENGINES-692509.pdf


----------



## johnnyrain

*Briggs and Stratton ignition*

Hello all, I have a briggs and stratton 5.5 hp engine. I get no spark to the spark plug. I checked the coil for continuity and I get about 4.5k ohms I think is in specs. Someone tell me if I'm wrong on that. My kill switch is in good working order. I did a good visual but I am no mechanic. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## geogrubb

johnnyrain said:


> Hello all, I have a briggs and stratton 5.5 hp engine. I get no spark to the spark plug. I checked the coil for continuity and I get about 4.5k ohms I think is in specs. Someone tell me if I'm wrong on that. My kill switch is in good working order. I did a good visual but I am no mechanic. Does anyone have a suggestion?


Pretty simple, remove the kill wire from the coil, hold the plug wire, get someone to crank the engine, if you don't get shocked, you have a bad coil or bad ground. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## johnnyrain

*Briggs and Stratton ignition*

Thanks geogrubb, I had my son pull the crank as I held the wire yesterday. The kill was out of loop because he had the kill lever pulled. Never got a bite except for one time I got bit a little. It was not 15000 volts though, I'm sure of that. 
Where in carmensandiego is the ground wire? I was guessing it was grounded to the engine via the outside of the coil when bolted to the engine. 
Again I checked the coil for continuity. It was 4.5k ohms. The internet said it needed to be between 2k and 5k ohms. If the internet said it, it must be true. LOL.


----------



## franks5girls

*ryobi 410r cultivator*

My ryobi 410r cultivator will not keep running without keep primeing


----------



## geogrubb

johnnyrain said:


> Thanks geogrubb, I had my son pull the crank as I held the wire yesterday. The kill was out of loop because he had the kill lever pulled. Never got a bite except for one time I got bit a little. It was not 15000 volts though, I'm sure of that.
> Where in carmensandiego is the ground wire? I was guessing it was grounded to the engine via the outside of the coil when bolted to the engine.
> Again I checked the coil for continuity. It was 4.5k ohms. The internet said it needed to be between 2k and 5k ohms. If the internet said it, it must be true. LOL.


On the side of the coil there is a little green wire, unplug it, the cable probably has streched. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## johnnyrain

*coil on briggs and Stratton*



geogrubb said:


> On the side of the coil there is a little green wire, unplug it, the cable probably has streched. Have a good one. Geo


 Thanks geo. I only see the kill switch wire. If the wire is completely missing, I don't see anything it would attach to. No evidence of a broken connector or anything. It simply looks as if there isn't a ground. That being said, if what I am seeing is correct, it must be grounded via the mounting to the engine itself. If I can't figure it out, there is a small engine shop thats inexpensive close by. I will let you know the outcome.
:freak:


----------



## bclaypooljr

*Bill*

Good morning ! I'm glad to be aboard the HobbyTalk train. I spent 40 years of my life selling and working on lawn and garden power equipment. Maybe I can be helpful on some subject concerning 2 or 4 cycle engines. I'll sure try!

Thanks
Bill


----------



## jpfaile

Welcome aboard friend. 
Sounds like you have the experience we need.

Jerry


----------



## usmcgrunt

bclaypooljr said:


> Good morning ! I'm glad to be aboard the HobbyTalk train. I spent 40 years of my life selling and working on lawn and garden power equipment. Maybe I can be helpful on some subject concerning 2 or 4 cycle engines. I'll sure try!
> 
> Thanks
> Bill


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk Bill.:wave:I'm sure you will be an asset to the forum.Thank you for joining the group.


----------



## geogrubb

bclaypooljr said:


> Good morning ! I'm glad to be aboard the HobbyTalk train. I spent 40 years of my life selling and working on lawn and garden power equipment. Maybe I can be helpful on some subject concerning 2 or 4 cycle engines. I'll sure try!
> 
> Thanks
> Bill


Welcome to the forum, there are some good people here, they can always use more help. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## juergen

*Newby needs help with Tecumseh*

Hi,

I'm new to the Forum. My daughter has given me her Sears push mower to repair. It runs unevenly, spits, hiccups, etc. The air filter is dirty so I ran it without just to see if that cured it, no help. The engine is a Tecumseh STP207U1G1RA, 6.75 HP single pull (ha). Does anyone have a line to a repair mainual? Is a carburetor rebuild kit available for this? 

Thanks, Juergen


----------



## geogrubb

juergen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the Forum. My daughter has given me her Sears push mower to repair. It runs unevenly, spits, hiccups, etc. The air filter is dirty so I ran it without just to see if that cured it, no help. The engine is a Tecumseh STP207U1G1RA, 6.75 HP single pull (ha). Does anyone have a line to a repair mainual? Is a carburetor rebuild kit available for this?
> 
> Thanks, Juergen


That engine has a series 7 carb which are a little different from other Tec carbs, the easiest repair is to replace the bowl assemble, snap the old one off and the new one on and you are finished. The "O" ring behind the main jet is usually the problem, it flattens out and shuts off the fuel flow also the "O" rings on the nozzle also crumble and leak, finding the proper size "O" rings can be a problem. Below is a link for repair instructions. Have a good one. Geo

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 7 Carburetor
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_series7_carb.asp


----------



## Bobonamower

*Briggs Stratton Engine 17 hp Md. # 311707 Type #0132-E1*

Last year in the Spring, my Sears mower began making blue smoke. I immediately shut it off and pushed it to the Tool Shed, having been told never to run an engine if this happened. 

I tore the engine apart and nothing was wrong except a build up of carbon stuff on the top of the valves and general area. Cleaned it all up as well as I could. Bought new gaskets and re-assembled it.

It ran fine and I mowed the rest of the summer with it. I have a couple of acres to mow.

This year when I went to start it for the first time, The starter let out a horrible screech, indicating the starter gear was bad. Bought one. Took it apart and the one on the tractor was good.

At this point I have to say, the engine from the time I bought it new, would often be stuck at “Top Dead Center” and I would raise the hood, turn it past that spot and it would start. After about 2 years Sears replaced the engine. New engine did the exact same thing. Now it stops at every turn over. I put a powerful charger (one we use to jump start an older farm tractor with out actually charging the battery) on it and it still wouldn’t go past TDC at all. Changed the battery as well just to see. 

Read a suggestion to set the valves. They were fine, but I did so any way. Then the spark plug was replaced. It was also fine, but is now a new one. Eventually when I would try to start it, turning the switch on would only produce a click. Replaced the solenoid. Same thing. 

Then I read that the click could be caused by a bad ground cable on the battery. It looks good, the ends are good, everything is clean----no corrosion. I don’t think it’s the cause. Why is it clicking?

So what is it? I do not want to take the engine off the tractor (that’s harder than taking the engine apart)! But could this involve the cam? I understand that Briggs had a problem with the compression release???


----------



## garynapier

*26 hp koler stalls when it warms up*

I own a cub cadette rider 50 inc 3 blade mower 26 hp kolher v twin ! A real Monster when its runnin right or correct . I think it winds up starvinin for gas only when it has run perfect 4 a while ? it does seem to be tempature sensitive or work sensitive . If you push it hard you know where you really should have a bush hog it will stall sooner than just lolygagin around a plush lawn. Seems to run longer first thing in the morning and as the day progresses on it runs for shorter & shorter lengths of time ? Been pouring all brands of ethonol additives , sea foam got mysterical with it last time ? ha liquid wrenches in many different bottles . Even poured 2 caps of mystrie stuff down the fuel hose passed the filter then about 10 oz to 2 1/2 gallons of 100 percent regular gas no ethonol in it
i heard so much about ethonol man ? run ya crazey ? Really acts like it is Vapor locking ? But after 2 or 3 years of trouble free Bush hogging ops lawn mowing its been a stand up piece of engenirring ! pulled the carb found the cleanist carp i guess i have ever seen & i have seen a few ! Found a run solenoid in the bottom of the center of the float bowl ? Japnese carb cute little vacume hoses n cute economizer valve spring loaded ,float needel free as can be ! squirted brake clean thru all jets holes passages all seemed to be open ! hooked up run solenoid up to battery , after a while it got hot hotter than i would care to hold for any length of time ? Huh this run solenoid is right above the muffler ? so put it back together ran it till it died tried to feel of the run solenoid i could not get to it temp in that area was extremely hot !!
I have not altered any thing on it . is this run solenoid the culprit or what ? its not even summer in Mississippi Yet yes 80 degrees today ? HELP ps when it stalls fuel will free flow out of the fuel filter from the tank & there will be fuel pressure at the carb ! arr Help pretty please


----------



## garynapier

*clicking*

the clicking from the solenoid can be caused by several things ! 1 yes dirty cables meaning both or either cable can be dirty or corroded the surface behind the cable should also be clean n shiny as the cable ends or termonals ?
# 2 low voltage weak battery . If you suspect a battery problem charge it , then have it load tested most auto parts houses will test the battery free if it is charged ? 
# 3 the solenoid may be the culprit ? clicking is a good sighn , but not enough to just purchase one ! check if it grounded correctly not just bolted on ! clean its mounting surface . or check it with a ohm meter . if it is grounded correct all the cables are clean the battery is charged up & will hold a charge . then disconnect the cable from the solenoid at the solenolid that goes to the starter . then try the key switch . actually try to start it with the cable disconnected . it should make 1 click & hold it 4 as long as as you hold the key in the start position say 10 seconds let up hit it again 4 10 seconds same deal 4 4 or 5 times ! 1 click each time solenoid will almost always be good . If it clicks multible times per attempt then hurry down & replace the solenoid . but if it acts ok & only clicks when in the start position then # 4 will be the culprit the starter ! it has probally shorted out or grounded out or is defective , some say it is drawing too muh amprege . they are all saying the same thing !Ya need a starter but always prove to yourself you need it or it is defective , then you will not be guessing & feel better about spending Your hard earned money ? test it prove it bad or defective . Asking 4 advise is 1 thing but replaceing a good part is Ignorarant ?


----------



## Billster

*Club gas cart*

I have a 2008 gas golf cart. I have changed the oil, the gas filter and the oil filter adjusted the butterfly to stop back firing. Now the cart after going long distance will smoke excessively. thanks for any help.


----------



## fozzybare

*new guy*

Hi I am Ron from Commerce,Ga. I try to work on my own small engines that I use at home as well at our church that I have sorta been appointed to keep. My experiences are mostly from trial and error and then calling my brother to come fix it but I'd really like to get advice from time to time as well as sharing what I have learned


----------



## natemn57

*new member*

Well you came to the right place there is alot of useful info here.Glad to have you join us.


----------



## 3227ap

Thanks for the welcome. Nice to have available experience at hand. I have 2 roto tillers that won't start, and can use advice.


----------



## 3227ap

Hi Bill, I have 2 tillers with Briggs engines...neither will start. they both have been sitting idle for at least a year. I pulled the fly wheels and magnetos, and buffed the rust off with a wire wheel on a grinder, and put back together, with no sucsess. Any sugestions for my next move. I also pulled the carb off one, and cleaned with solvent, and reassembled. Any help is appreciated. How about how to set the gap between fly wheel and magneto, please.
Thank you in advance. Alan, in PA


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome.The gap for the flywheel is .010 to .012 and a business card can be used as a feeler gage.Did you pull the flywheels because you had no spark?If the engines sat for a year with un stabilized fuel,the carbs will need a complete cleaning.Post the model and spec numbers off both engines and we can send you the link to the correct service manual for your engine(s).Hope this helps.


----------



## flattire48

Hi just joined the forum tonight. Seems to be a lot of knowledge and friendly folks here.
Tinkering with a B&S 4.75 engine in a sears push lawn mower. The engine model number is a 10M902-0489-E1. I am trying to find a diagram or picture that shows the detail on the link, spring, etc. of the mechanical governor. The engine cranks just fine then surges
Thanks for any help.


----------



## usmcgrunt

flattire48 said:


> Hi just joined the forum tonight. Seems to be a lot of knowledge and friendly folks here.
> Tinkering with a B&S 4.75 engine in a sears push lawn mower. The engine model number is a 10M902-0489-E1. I am trying to find a diagram or picture that shows the detail on the link, spring, etc. of the mechanical governor. The engine cranks just fine then surges
> Thanks for any help.


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.If all the springs are on correctly and not stretched,have you tried replacing the diaphragm?The Briggs part number is 495770 and can be found at Lowe's,Napa auto,O'riellys or any small engine shop for around $5.00.Here is a link to the repair manual for your engine.Hope this helps.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


----------



## Tom.Kelly

*Hi All*

After 30 years in the computer field I find myself retired and tinkering with many other thinks. Currently discovering the wonders of small engines and all the things I don't know about them.


----------



## Rentahusband

Welcome Tom.


----------



## flattire48

*Follow-up question on B&S 4.75*

Thanks for the advice about the diaphragm. I am not sure that all springs are on properly, as this is a used lawn mower I am trying to repair for a back up.
Any thoughts on where to find a diagram of how the springs should be attached? I am thinking that they might also be stretched. Thought I would try replacing them first and the move on to usmcgrunt's suggestion on the diaphragm.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## geogrubb

flattire48 said:


> Hi just joined the forum tonight. Seems to be a lot of knowledge and friendly folks here.
> Tinkering with a B&S 4.75 engine in a sears push lawn mower. The engine model number is a 10M902-0489-E1. I am trying to find a diagram or picture that shows the detail on the link, spring, etc. of the mechanical governor. The engine cranks just fine then surges
> Thanks for any help.


First is instructions for the diaphram:

You need to install a new diaphram kit, it is Briggs part # 795083 or old # 495770 also Lowe's has a kit #5083 which has the same parts.
Here we go:

Remove air cleaner, there are 2 bolts that hold things together, one on the front of the tank 3/8" and one into the block 1/2", remove these bolts, now "slowly" slide the carb/tank off the intake tube and breather tube, now tilt the tank in to release the throttle linkage and waalaa the carb/tank is removed. Check the intake tube to see if the “O” ring seal and plastic retainer are still on the intake tube, if so remove them and re-install them into the carb. Remove the 5 screws from the carb/tank remove carb(don't loose the spring) now spray all holes, cracks and crevases in both the carb and tank surface with brake parts cleaner, remove the main screen(looks like a thimble), now with a small screwdriver pry out the main jet(carefully) and clean it, check the “O” ring on the main jet for damage, if it is damaged it must be replaced, reinstall the jet, it can be difficult some times to get it to snap back in place(I use the rounded end of a screwdriver handle). Remove and clean the fuel pickup stem(not necessary if the fuel tank was clean). Clean any junk/rust from the tank. Install the diaphram on the tank then the gasket(no goo or sealer) now carefully replace the carb(the spring will try to misalign the diaphram), tighten all screws a little at a time so as not to crimp the diaphram until they are all tight. Install the carb/tank in reverse order and you are done. If I missed something one of the real mechanics will correct me. Have a good one. Geo 
Second is the spring hookup:


----------



## usmcgrunt

flattire48 said:


> Thanks for the advice about the diaphragm. I am not sure that all springs are on properly, as this is a used lawn mower I am trying to repair for a back up.
> Any thoughts on where to find a diagram of how the springs should be attached? I am thinking that they might also be stretched. Thought I would try replacing them first and the move on to usmcgrunt's suggestion on the diaphragm.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Thanks Geo for the excellent instructions.

Flattire,if your testing the engine with the air filter off,make sure you at least have the air filter mounting screw screwed into the carb or the engine will act as you described.


----------



## flattire48

*Thanks for all the help*

usmcgrunt and geogrubb
Thank you both for all the help that you have provided. I will be working on the lawn mower this weekend. I would not have known how to make sure the new springs were correctly installed or how to tackle replacing the diaphragm.
What a great forum for sharing info.
Flattire48


----------



## gacove

*Briggs & Stratton Linkage*

Hi
Just joined the forum & am a bit lost!
I have a B & S Quantum 5 5 Model No. 12H802-2148-B1 on an old lawnmower & am after a spring & linkage diagram for the throttle as I think there is a spring missing. Any help will be much appreciated.
Graham


----------



## usmcgrunt

gacove said:


> Hi
> Just joined the forum & am a bit lost!
> I have a B & S Quantum 5 5 Model No. 12H802-2148-B1 on an old lawnmower & am after a spring & linkage diagram for the throttle as I think there is a spring missing. Any help will be much appreciated.
> Graham


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a picture of a Quantum carb,not sure if it is like yours.The link to a Briggs service manual is also listed for you to check out.Hope this helps.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S% ... rLHead.pdf


----------



## gacove

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a picture of a Quantum carb,not sure if it is like yours.The link to a Briggs service manual is also listed for you to check out.Hope this helps.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S% ... rLHead.pdf


Hi
Thanks for your prompt help. Will look thro' the manual & see what I can do. Thanks again.
Graham


----------



## Golfgar4

Hello,

I just joined, and I'm looking forward to getting involved.

I just bought a new Toro 22" Recycler mower with a Briggs & Stratton engine. The model number of the mower is 20352 and the engine is model 120000.

I've used the mower and it ran great. The 2nd time I started it, the engine surged. I let it idle to see if it just needed to warm up, but it continued to surge. Since it's brand new, I'm pretty sure there's no problem with a dirty carb, etc. what else might be causing this?


----------



## geogrubb

Golfgar4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just joined, and I'm looking forward to getting involved.
> 
> I just bought a new Toro 22" Recycler mower with a Briggs & Stratton engine. The model number of the mower is 20352 and the engine is model 120000.
> 
> I've used the mower and it ran great. The 2nd time I started it, the engine surged. I let it idle to see if it just needed to warm up, but it continued to surge. Since it's brand new, I'm pretty sure there's no problem with a dirty carb, etc. what else might be causing this?



Did you put fresh gas in it, fresh from the pump not fresh from a can that has set since last year. I agree the carb shouldn't be dirty on a new mower, however there may have been some crud in the fuel you used. The bowl nut is the main jet on that carb, carefully remove the carb bowl and check for junk also check the bowl nut, 1 hole down the center and 2 at the bottom, refer to pic below. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## dollypup

looks like a wealth of information here. i found this site while surfing for help with my lawn mower engine.
i'm retired from both the us navy and the us postal inspection service. i am also a gunsmith and do that for a hobby and additional income.
my ryobi mower, with a tecumseh 6.5 lev 80-120 engine will not run. i can put a little fuel in the carb opening and it will start and run for a few seconds then quits. must be something with carburator but i am not much of an engine mechanic. i know it gets fuel to the carb cause i took off the bowl from the bottom and i was full of gas and more leaked down from the tank.perhaps if you folks had a manual for this engine which i could download i could figure how to fix this critter.


----------



## usmcgrunt

dollypup said:


> looks like a wealth of information here. i found this site while surfing for help with my lawn mower engine.
> i'm retired from both the us navy and the us postal inspection service. i am also a gunsmith and do that for a hobby and additional income.
> my ryobi mower, with a tecumseh 6.5 lev 80-120 engine will not run. i can put a little fuel in the carb opening and it will start and run for a few seconds then quits. must be something with carburator but i am not much of an engine mechanic. i know it gets fuel to the carb cause i took off the bowl from the bottom and i was full of gas and more leaked down from the tank.perhaps if you folks had a manual for this engine which i could download i could figure how to fix this critter.


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Thank you for serving our country and good luck and health in retirement.I have posted a link to the carb I believe you have and also the engine service manual.Brake parts cleaner and compressed air will help cleaning the carb.The brass nut that secures the float bowl has small openings that regulate fuel flow through the carb and MUST be clear.Pay special attention to the tiny hole just above the threads.The wire from a bread bag twist tie works well.Hope this helps.

Engine Manual- 

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Carb Link-

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632747.asp


----------



## gacove

gacove said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your prompt help. Will look thro' the manual & see what I can do. Thanks again.
> Graham


USMCGRUNT
Just to let you know everything is now fine - thanks again for your help.
Graham


----------



## ECWhite

*Where to find owners manuals*

I need a manual for a Craftsman Weed Wacker 2cly 32cc mft 358791580


----------



## usmcgrunt

ECWhite said:


> I need a manual for a Craftsman Weed Wacker 2cly 32cc mft 358791580



Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the Sears web site that I found with Google.This is for the owners manual,there is no service manual available.Hope this helps.

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/owner_manuals/search?query=358791580


----------



## kgoering

*New Member - tec h50 connecting rod*

Hi All
New member from Idaho. Trying to help out my brother in law. Need to find a source for an tec 5hp H50-65397L connecting rod part number 31295C. Everything I can find says it is out of production - so i am hoping.....


----------



## usmcgrunt

kgoering said:


> Hi All
> New member from Idaho. Trying to help out my brother in law. Need to find a source for an tec 5hp H50-65397L connecting rod part number 31295C. Everything I can find says it is out of production - so i am hoping.....


Hello and Welcome.Below is a link to a possible source for the connecting rod.I went as far as the check out screen and it never said out of stock.Maybe you could call or email them to make sure the part really is in stock($28).Hope this helps and I hope they have it.

http://www.bluemoonparts.com/pages/...ngine_Parts_List_#1/H50-65397L/EH50165397L-EN


----------



## gunnervb55

*honda gx140 wont start.*

Hello all, I'm new to this so hope I'm posting in the right spot, and sorry in advance if I am not. What I have is a Honda gx140 that is making me pull .my hair out. I got this as a non running motor, what I have done: new rings, laped valves, adjusted valves, new carb, new spark plug. After reassembled would not start still. Getting spark, getting fuel into carb but doesn't seem to be drawing into the engine, if you dump fuel into the carb it will start after several pulls then purr like a kitten, shut it off will not start, will pop a little, like timing off. Any one got any ideas?


----------



## RodJ

*Need Help*

I have an old Sears 4.0 HP mower, I am going to try to make it into a gopher killer and it will not start. I have changed the plug, changed oil, cleaned the gas tank, but there is no spark. I have a old spark tester that I used when I was an automechanic and have dialed it down as close as I can without it touching and cranked the motor with my wife watching for spark, no results. Does this motor have a ignition module or what to generate spark, by the way it is one of the old self propelled mowers. Any help would be appreciated.

Rod Jerls
[email protected]:thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb

RodJ said:


> I have an old Sears 4.0 HP mower, I am going to try to make it into a gopher killer and it will not start. I have changed the plug, changed oil, cleaned the gas tank, but there is no spark. I have a old spark tester that I used when I was an automechanic and have dialed it down as close as I can without it touching and cranked the motor with my wife watching for spark, no results. Does this motor have a ignition module or what to generate spark, by the way it is one of the old self propelled mowers. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Rod Jerls
> [email protected]:thumbsup:


Please post the engine mfg and numbers, try removing the kill wire from the coil and then check for spark. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rstidyman

*gear?*

the only gear I know of is the one on the crankshaft. If I remember right, you just have to make sure the little marks are lined up, one line on the gear and the other on the crankshaft. If you don't see the line on the gear, turn it over.


----------



## jap

*17 hp tecumseh extraction*

i'M TRYING TO REMOVE SUBJECT ENGINE FROM A HUSKEE LAWN TRACTOR. I HAVE REMOVED BOLT ON OUTPUT SHAFT BUT PULLERS , HAMMERS AND LIQUID WRENCH ARE INEFFECTIVE AT LOOSENING/REMOVING THE DUAL DRIVE PULLEYS. WHAT'S THE TRICK ?


----------



## sgtdjl

*areins push mower*

finaly get the tire skins on the rim and the carb bowl leaks at the drain plug


----------



## RodJ

*Already Done*

Please post the engine mfg and numbers, try removing the kill wire from the coil and then check for spark. Have a good one. Geo

I have already tried the spark trick, no spark. I guess the coil is no good
I picked up the unit for free, so nothing ventured nothing gained. Thanks for the help.

Rod


----------



## Wheelcat

Hello everyone, I have a kawasaki 460v walk behind lawn mower and i am looking for a carburetor, they are not manufactured any more. Thank you.


----------



## jgt

*coils*

Are thre any universal coils for the small 2 strokes?


----------



## Tater1211

*Poulan Pro stalls*

Thanks for the membership, Rickey!


----------



## garry osborn

Bill,
I have a FS 80 Sthil weed eater with a TK carburetor on it. I replace the carb kit. It will run when bottle fed thru the carb. Quits as soon as the gasoline is gone. Could it be a leak in the fuel line causing my problem?
Thanks,
Garry


----------



## Butch Woodson

Thank you


----------



## lchingon

*Thanks!*

New to the site and already found lots of great info and help from people. Nice to see everyone helping each other out to save some cash and learn..:tongue:


----------



## jpfaile

Welcome aboard


----------



## rondut

Hi,im new and very pleased with welcome.
rondut:hat:


----------



## BIGO1991

*Craftsman 2 cycle weedwacker*

I have a Craftsman model #358.795580 gas weedwacker. I recently replaced the fuel lines and filter, it will start and run but only with full or partial choke kept on. My question is where can I purchase the special tool for the carb. adjustment?


----------



## usmcgrunt

BIGO1991 said:


> I have a Craftsman model #358.795580 gas weedwacker. I recently replaced the fuel lines and filter, it will start and run but only with full or partial choke kept on. My question is where can I purchase the special tool for the carb. adjustment?


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.There are four different "Special" screw drivers available and the most common is for the splined type screws.They are normally sold to certified technicians,but can be found on eBay by searching for Walbro carb adjusting tool(around $7 to$10).Another forum member,geogrubb (thank you Geo)says these can be used with success if you don't have the correct tool.


----------



## BIGO1991

Thanks Devil Dog, Semper Fi...!!!


----------



## hollysurly

Hello everyone,

I am the newest member here and just wanted to drop by and introduce myself.


----------



## bollwevil

Hello Everyone-- Just wanted to say hello and get started; I have a 1977 K&S Trim-all edger; Model # KS 122-A that is in need of a shaft,bearings/bushings ect. The B&S motor starts and runs good; I just got this edger and would like to get it in good shape; I have a couple of electric edgers but really don't like the job they do.I feel like there are some after market places out there that might have what I need but don't know where to look; Would really like some hrlp. Thanks--


----------



## kennie

Hello everyone, I am a new member here and just wanted to drop by and introduce myself, I am Kennie and I need a manual for a Tecumseh Engine Sears # 143.986500 5.5 Tecumseh # LEV120-361012A. Any help you can give would be great.


----------



## usmcgrunt

kennie said:


> Hello everyone, I am a new member here and just wanted to drop by and introduce myself, I am Kennie and I need a manual for a Tecumseh Engine Sears # 143.986500 5.5 Tecumseh # LEV120-361012A. Any help you can give would be great.


Hello Kennie,welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the manual you requested.If you have any questions,come on back and someone here will try to help.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## kennie

I want to thank you for the quick reply for the manual, it will really help.


----------



## ByronPhillips

Hello everyone. My name is Byron and I'm a new member. I am looking for a parts list and manual on a vintage Mcculloch Mini Mac 35 chainsaw. Got this thing in a box of junk from a friend, so I figured i might as well try ot fix it befor I junk it. 40 year old parts seem a little hard to find...WONDER WHY?


----------



## oldguard

Hello everyone ! This is a first for me. 
I'm seeking help in replacing the shut-off clip or mechanism on a tecumseh HH60 6hp engine that is on a 1985 troy-bilt rototiller. My son returned it minus the switch( just a bare wire to short out the engine). I did a little research and purchased part # 610973, which the dealer said was the terminal I needed. Maybe manual for the HH60 engine would show,or explain how to fix it?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt

oldguard said:


> Hello everyone ! This is a first for me.
> I'm seeking help in replacing the shut-off clip or mechanism on a tecumseh HH60 6hp engine that is on a 1985 troy-bilt rototiller. My son returned it minus the switch( just a bare wire to short out the engine). I did a little research and purchased part # 610973, which the dealer said was the terminal I needed. Maybe manual for the HH60 engine would show,or explain how to fix it?
> Any help would be appreciated.


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the manual for your engine.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## oldguard

Thanks for the quick reply. I can use the manual and I think I've got the shut-off mechanism problem resolved.


----------



## catheane

*new member.... need help with B&S 12hp rider.*

Hello everyone. I am new to this board and need help with my Briggs and Stratton 12hp motor on my riding mower. It is running very hard and is overheating. Done an oil change and new spark plug and carburetor is clean. Any ideas on why it is running so fast and hard? Thanks.


----------



## rmacklen

This is my first time. I have a 1997 club car that does not get gas to the engine. Is the fuel pump the only reason


----------



## gjrobert

I am a newbie here and would like to say this is a great place to find help.


----------



## ko4rk

*Poulan 31cc 250e Choke on, to run thread !!!*

I have been reading the posts on the thread in the title. Because I have that problem also. I found some some interesting reading there & as soon as it cools down a bit I will go try some the things I learned in the posts. Some very good stuff here "Thanks" BTW my user name is my Amateur Radio Call Sign :wave:


----------



## Artisanservices

Hello all! I have a kohler command 18hp that will turn over but not start. It has fuel, fire and air. Odd thing is when I remove one plug the engine will fire and run. I'm thinking clogged exhaust???


----------



## rther

Hi there. I'm Jim I specialize in four stroke gasoline engines that have been converted to run on propane, ranging from about 13 to 20 HP. I've been fixing them for several years and have seen all sorts of crazy problems. The best/worst was a two inch hole blown through the block of a 11 HP Honda engine. The operator was messing with the governor springs to make it spin faster and had no oil in the engine. The chunk of aluminum exploded so forcefully that it bent the starter mounting bracket. Hopefully what I've learned can be of use to someone.


----------



## Brushfire

*Hello & Husqvarna 125L Weed Wacker Carb? Problem*

Hey everyone,

I registered a while back but never posted before as I always found a solution to my problems in the threads. 

I'm currently having a problem with my Husqvarna 125L weed wacker. I poured the old gas out before starting it and put fresh in, and added a little seafoam and a few shots of Gumout Carb & Choke Cleaner in the tank. It will start, run for a little bit then shut down. Hold the throttle open and it starts right back up and at full throttle shuts down. I also started it and ran it at half throttle and it seemed to be running well for a little while so I opened the throttle up and in 10-15 seconds it shut down. 
I see bubbles coming into the tank where the gas line is, and I see bubbles in the primer bulb. 
Per another thread, I blew compressed air into the tank vent in the gas cap and that's open, I could feel air coming through the bottom of the cap. 

I took the air filter assembly off and checked the two gas lines, they look fine although one of them does seem to turn quite easily on the carb inlet nipple.
It smoked a little bit, sometimes more than usual so I don't think it's running lean. 
Dirty carb? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Brushfire


----------



## kenspat

*lawnboy*

My daughter ran my oil gas mix mower without oil in the gas, the engine is not frozen up bhut I can't get it to start any ideas


----------



## geogrubb

kenspat said:


> My daughter ran my oil gas mix mower without oil in the gas, the engine is not frozen up bhut I can't get it to start any ideas


LB's are very tough, remove the spark plug and put a spoonful of 2-cycle oil in the hole, with the cylinder as upright as possible slowly turn the engine over a few times to get the cylinder walls coated with oil, then crank it normal to blow out any excess oil, put the spark plug back in and give it a try. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## kennyestep

*Nations Best Deals Small Engine*

Hello, I am informing everyone having problems finding small engines or that simply don't want to throw money away rebuilding their old one to give me a call. I have been selling engines for over 20 years and have the largest inventory and best prices in the country. No matter what experience you have had in past with any company I am here to help you. I have over 25,000 engines in my warehouse so unlike others that have to order them I have them on hand and can help you with any type repower you may have. Simply call me or email with you info. Model numbers, shaft size and type of equipment are always helpful. Take a look at my site smallenginewarehouse.com and then email or call me directly and i can help you with all your needs. Thanks Kenny Estep 1-800-321-6725 EXT 109 [email protected]


----------



## Blindboss

*Snapper SR1028 w/10HP B/S*

Mower will crank for a good bit before it starts and then will idle for about 2 minutes before it dies. Drained tank, emptied and cleaned bowl, new spark plug. Also new inline fuel and air filters. Any ideas on what else to do? 
Thanks from a new member.


----------



## abcmechanic

*Reply to idle problems to 10hp briggs mower*

there are several things that could cause problems, you did not mention age and cond of engine, could be throttle shaft wear, partially clogged low speed jet, idle speed to low, and did this problem happen after over winter lay up??. Try applying choke about 1/3 way and if this helpes you have a partilly clogged low speed jet. Please look over my spelling, hope this has has:wave: been some help-- Till next time abcmechanic-- in the state of Tn. :wave:


----------



## T Hollingshead

Need to find info on tecumseh lv195ea flywheel key. Have replaced the key and coil but still get kickback when starting.


----------



## robrtbar

Hello:tongue:


----------



## robrtbar

I am having trouble getting fuel to the primer bulb on my sears 25cc gas blower. I have replaced the fuel line and primer bulb. When I try to loosen the screws on the bulb housing I see fuel filling up on the bulb. Still cannot start the unit. Tried starting fluid to no avail.


----------



## abador

*Chain saw not working*

Hey everyone, I have a 2Z573A dayton chainsawthat I bought from a garage sale for $10 and have been trying to get it to run ever since. I have rebuilt the carburater, changed the sparkplug, cleaned the carb as well as tried to tune it and I replaced the fuel line. I still can't get it to run and after looking at it today I noticed that the gas is coming up the fuel line when I pull the cord then it goes back down right away. It sounds like it has good compression but I don't have the tools to check it. I have been able to get it to start by spraying starter fluid in the intake before I replaced the fuel line and got it to get going for a short time. Any idea what I can do to dget it to work?


----------



## usmcgrunt

abador said:


> Hey everyone, I have a 2Z573A dayton chainsaw


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.It is absolutely critical that you have good compression for the saw to run.Try to borrow a gage and do a compression test to see if that may be your problem.After removing the spark plug and screwing in the compression gage,open the throttle all the way and keep pulling the starter until the reading peaks on the gage.If it is less than 90-100 psi,you are wasting your time trying to start it,and parts may be hard to find and expensive to replace.If the compression is good,some one here will help you further.


----------



## usmcgrunt

T Hollingshead said:


> Need to find info on tecumseh lv195ea flywheel key. Have replaced the key and coil but still get kickback when starting.


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.If this engine is on a lawn mower,do you have a blade installed and torqued down tight?It is pretty hard to start an aluminum fly wheel engine with out a blade on.When you replaced the coil,did you use a business card or .012 feeler gage to set the gap? Here is a link to the service manual,just in case.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Bill in Downeast Me.

*Weed wacker cutting head does not spin*

Hello,

I have a Craftsman 2-cycle trimmer #316.791880. Cutting head does not work and will not spin. Motor is fine. Have taken apart cutting head and lower gear box assembly, and flexible shaft and all appear to be working fine. I am beginning to think it might be the clutch assembly or something in the clutch. Throttle also works as if reves the motor. Can anyone help diagnose this problem, as I don't want to start pulling the motor apart or buying parts if I don't need to. Thanks very much


----------



## usmcgrunt

Bill in Downeast Me. said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Craftsman 2-cycle trimmer #316.791880. Cutting head does not work and will not spin.


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Make sure both ends of the flexible shaft are square and not rounded off.With the shaft section removed from the power head,hold the trimmer head and try turning the flexible shaft with a pair of pliers or an open end wrench to see if the trimmer head gears are stripped.If you are certain the gears and shaft are ok,pull the flexible shaft out a few inches from the trimmer head and insert the shaft into the clutch on the power head.Start the engine and rev it up as you are holding the flexible shaft (with a glove on).If the shaft doesn't turn,the clutch is probably stuck and will have to be removed and lubricated.Let us know the results and some one her will help you further.Below is a link to removing the clutch assembly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6FcFkbxhAXU#t=0s


----------



## Bill in Downeast Me.

Thanks to USMCGrunt for your reply! The cutting head attachment spins OK. The flexible shaft inserted directly into the clutch also spins. However, with the motor reving (with my wife at the trigger), I can hold onto the cutting end of the flexible shaft and stop it. So, I'm assuming that this means the clutch is slipping?? You mentioned removing and lubricating the clutch. Will this solve the problem or should I consider a new clutch? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Bill in Downeast Me. said:


> Thanks to USMCGrunt for your reply! The cutting head attachment spins OK. The flexible shaft inserted directly into the clutch also spins. However, with the motor reving (with my wife at the trigger), I can hold onto the cutting end of the flexible shaft and stop it. So, I'm assuming that this means the clutch is slipping?? You mentioned removing and lubricating the clutch. Will this solve the problem or should I consider a new clutch? Thanks again for your help.


If the clutch is slipping as you indicated,removing,cleaning and lubricating will probably solve your problem.Your clutch may be different than the one in the video.Yours may have two shoes that are retained by a single spring and the shoes are stuck (rusted) inside the clutch assembly.Usually spraying with a lubricant and gently prying up and down on the shoes will free them.Most clutches I have worked on were just the opposite problem.The spring breaks and causes the clutch to stay engaged.Here are two more videos that will help you understand how the clutch looks/works.Hope these help.We're all here to help others.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3aga5hkP1PI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KusvUYyoijw


----------



## Bill in Downeast Me.

Thanks again for your help, I will take the clutch apart tomorrow after work and post back with the results. The You tube links you posted were great. The best thing about the internet is that there places like this forum with helpful people like you! 
Bill


----------



## usmcgrunt

Your Welcome Bill.Good luck with the tear down and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Bill in Downeast Me.

Hi USMCGRUNT,
Weedwacker is fixed, took it apart,clutch was good,free of rust and not stuck. After thinking about this for a bit I inserted the flex-shaft into the clutch housing cover connection - it was stripped. I then took a chisel and carefully hammered in the cover along the original stamping marks to get a good tap in fit,put it back together - all fixed! Thanks again for your help - I would not have known how to do a clutch removal without it.
Bill


----------



## usmcgrunt

Bill in Downeast Me. said:


> Hi USMCGRUNT,
> Weedwacker is fixed, took it apart,clutch was good,free of rust and not stuck.


Great Job Bill,glad we could help you.Thank you for posting the fix so others can learn from your experience.:thumbsup:


----------



## jw0271

*where can i get free repair manual for tecumseh ohh60*

where can I get a free repair manual for tecumseh ohh60 motor


----------



## Jim morris

Hi Jim Morris new member
I have a Troy bilt riding mower
Rear wheels stuck
What kind of puller do I need


----------



## usmcgrunt

jw0271 said:


> where can I get a free repair manual for tecumseh ohh60 motor


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the manual you need.Hope this helps.
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## sbrose

*Draining oil on 2 hp Briggs engine*

I have an edger with a 2 hp B&S engine. There are 2 oil caps but I don't find a drain plug. Is the one on the front for draining the oil?


----------



## suesamh

*HM80-100 Muffler Change*

I purchased a generator that has a 10HP tecumseh engine. HM80-100 and it is very loud. I was trying to find a quiet muffler for that motor. I live in an RV park and when I start it up you can hear it in the whole park. I wanted to also add an electric starter. I was looking here for a service manual and any other info I can get.


----------



## latinalandlord

*Golden Boy??? which model??*

Hi guys, I'm a crazy female that likes to tinker with small engines or whatever I can take apart to figure out. I have this old Golden Boy that when I finally got it started, the belt broke. The top pulley would not spin and burnt the belt off. I would like to find out where I can buy replacement parts however I don't really know what model cuz everywhere I look it don't see #'s that start with KS 1505. i would like to get a manual too if anyone knows where please let me know. Email me at [email protected] or this post.

thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Walbro Man

Hi All
I am looking for a complete muffler (new or used) to fit my McCulloch Mini Mac 35 chain saw. The old one is lost.
Walbro Man


----------



## geogrubb

Walbro Man said:


> Hi All
> I am looking for a complete muffler (new or used) to fit my McCulloch Mini Mac 35 chain saw. The old one is lost.
> Walbro Man


Check with Calvin he usually has a lot of Mac parts others do not have new and used. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cmsmallengines.net/


----------



## jimmycrab

*2-cycle chain saw (external magneto)*

My relatively old Craftsman chain saw will not start anymore. It gets fuel and has a spark although the spark may be weak. I adjusted the gap in the magneto and got it to sputter but I can't find any info on gap adjusment. Any suggestions?


----------



## geogrubb

jimmycrab said:


> My relatively old Craftsman chain saw will not start anymore. It gets fuel and has a spark although the spark may be weak. I adjusted the gap in the magneto and got it to sputter but I can't find any info on gap adjusment. Any suggestions?


Use a new business card for the gap. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Cajun Chef Bob

*manuels*

Thank you for adding me to your group!!!!
Does anyone know where i can find a pdf file for a repair manuel for 12.5 Briggs and Stratton with single ohc?


----------



## jupes

*Jupes*

Hi everyone, I am a keen modeler but I go way back in balsa mode. 
I found you by mistake (computer virgin) and am looking for a primer bulb for a McCulloch TrimMac 241, Can anyone help! or any ideas.. (steady).
I will return in modelling mode when Ive sorted the weeds!!
regards 
jupes


----------



## usmcgrunt

Cajun Chef Bob said:


> Thank you for adding me to your group!!!!
> Does anyone know where i can find a pdf file for a repair manuel for 12.5 Briggs and Stratton with single ohc?


Hello and Welcome.Here is a link to the repair manual.Hope this helps.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/10_276781SingleCylinderOHV.pdf


----------



## HallV

Thanks for having me in the group.
I would like to know if anyone could answer the following question.

Peerless-Tecumseh model 205-024c Hydrostatic transaxle
How many different types of oil does this trans require ?


----------



## gdapcic

*going bonkers....*

I have a generator.... it starts...runs great...for 20-30 seconds and then dies...replaced carburetor.... didn't help...I am puzzled.... do I need to take to a repair shop and spend more money I don't have????


----------



## usmcgrunt

gdapcic said:


> I have a generator.... it starts...runs great...for 20-30 seconds and then dies...replaced carburetor.... didn't help...I am puzzled.... do I need to take to a repair shop and spend more money I don't have????


Hello and Welcome.It would help if you post what type of generator you have and the model numbers off of the engine.Since you replaced the carb,I would check to make sure the oil level is correct in the engine.Most engines have a low oil switch that will kill the engine if the oil level is low or the sensing unit is defective.Unplug the low oil sensor and see if the unit will continue to run.If it runs,the sensor should be replaced,OR,make sure you check the oil level each time you start up the generator.You could also loosen the gas cap to eliminate a faulty vent in the cap as a problem.


----------



## Norwegian69er

Hi all, I just got an old snowblower, don't know the production year, with what I belive is an Tecumseh engine. It's a STIGA ST618 with 8HP/61CM engine. It seams to be dead and will not start. Does anyone know where I can find a manual for this? All help would be great, thanks.


----------



## oldyardman

*Introduction*

Hi all, I'm new to these forums and need some help with a lawn edger problem. Hope there is someone out there that can help.


----------



## geogrubb

Norwegian69er said:


> Hi all, I just got an old snowblower, don't know the production year, with what I belive is an Tecumseh engine. It's a STIGA ST618 with 8HP/61CM engine. It seams to be dead and will not start. Does anyone know where I can find a manual for this? All help would be great, thanks.


Welcome, I can't find my link to the manual for you, however I'm sure umcgrunt will be stopping by soon, he has links to everything. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Phxbrown2

Hi, I went through basiclly the same thing. When I discovered the manufacturer of the sicklebar mower I contacted the manufacturer's customer service department. They told me engines used on that model.
They had could not help with the engine, only the machine.

I called the engine manufacturer's. I located them with phone #'s supplied by the mower manufacturer. They wwere more than happy to help me and I found the right engine through ID. The engine manufacturer gave the site to go to to download a 36 page repair manual. They also were willing to ask questions and give instructions on things to check out. Maybe this will work for you. Good luck! Bob


----------



## usmcgrunt

Norwegian69er said:


> Hi all, I just got an old snowblower, don't know the production year, with what I belive is an Tecumseh engine. It's a STIGA ST618 with 8HP/61CM engine. It seams to be dead and will not start. Does anyone know where I can find a manual for this? All help would be great, thanks.


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.The numbers stamped into the top of the recoil shroud would help locate the correct manual for you - But - since it is an old Tecumseh - this should be the manual you need.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## kedgman

*gcv160 choke set up*

i need to know which side of the throttle pin (the arm that controls the butterfly valve in the carb) the arm for the manual choke goes on when reassembling. i put the arm on the side of the pin closest to the handle of the mower, but when the choke spring moves towards the off position, the mower dies...however, if you put it on the other side towards the front of the mower...it wont start....


----------



## harvjp

Would anyone have a repair/service manual for a 4 HP Tecumseh LEV100 model engine. If so please email [email protected].

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## usmcgrunt

harvjp said:


> Would anyone have a repair/service manual for a 4 HP Tecumseh LEV100 model engine. If so please email [email[/email].
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


Hello and Welcome.Here is a link to the manual you need.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## 7394

Hello All, been a while...That's cause the last help given me here has kept my Lawn Tractor running so well..

This is a Great forum, & with very helpful members that know their stuff.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcReynolds82

I have a Craftsman 6.5 eager 1 self propelled mower and I am trying to get it up and running but it's leaking gas through the air filter. I replaced the primer bulb, which helped but now thinking I have to tear apart the carburetor...


----------



## Don L

Hi,I joined because I needed to find torque specs for a Honda engine I was working on.
I've been working on small engines for over ten years (Stihl,Grasshopper,Cub,DR and Tanaka) in a dealership setting,so maybe I will be able to repay the favor someday.
A Google search landed me here,I never would have found it otherwise.
Thanks,Don


----------



## sid

oldyardman said:


> Hi all, I'm new to these forums and need some help with a lawn edger problem. Hope there is someone out there that can help.


what the problem


----------



## ALON

my first post is a good one have a troybuild weed eater this sucker is a real pain it will start but will not accelerate have cleaned carb. blew out screen replace fuel and fuel line, filter and bulb and new e3 spark plug still doing same thing thought i could almost anything guess not


----------



## usmcgrunt

ALON said:


> my first post is a good one have a troybuild weed eater this sucker is a real pain it will start but will not accelerate have cleaned carb. blew out screen replace fuel and fuel line, filter and bulb and new e3 spark plug still doing same thing thought i could almost anything guess not


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Could you post the model number so we know what equipment you have.If it is an older unit with (H)high and (L)low adjustment screws on the carb,try to turn the low screw a 1/4 turn counter clockwise (richens the fuel mixture) and see if it helps.When you removed the carb,are you sure the gasket on the intake manifold was good and put back in the correct position?An air leak any where on the carb could cause your problem.


----------



## boba

*How do I open a thread..........*

I am a new member. How do I open a new thread? My first problem. :wave:


----------



## Rentahusband

Select a topic, New member. 2-cycle repair, 4-cycle repair or buy swap sell. Click on New Thread on the upper left and post your question.


----------



## carb man

*ruixing carburetors*

hello i am the carb man :wave:
and i am a warrenty repair person for ryobi homelite jcb petrol powertools 
i have had a look at your threads from time to time and i have noticed a few of you looking for ruixing carb sets
well the good news is :thumbsup:
i have been busy with some manufacturing friends of mine from the east 
and they are now developing a metering diaphragm gasket set for the most popular ruixing and they should be ready for orders i about 30-40 days
and trust i am the sort of person who will flood the market with them 

i sell the zama ruixing and walbro carburetor bulbs
but i am looking into expanding into the gasket side of things 

looking forward to hearing from you
watch this space


----------



## carb man

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Could you post the model number so we know what equipment you have.If it is an older unit with (H)high and (L)low adjustment screws on the carb,try to turn the low screw a 1/4 turn counter clockwise (richens the fuel mixture) and see if it helps.When you removed the carb,are you sure the gasket on the intake manifold was good and put back in the correct position?An air leak any where on the carb could cause your problem.


dont forget to tighten the carb bolts first these two strokes shake themselves to bits:wave:


----------



## carb man

MMcReynolds82 said:


> I have a Craftsman 6.5 eager 1 self propelled mower and I am trying to get it up and running but it's leaking gas through the air filter. I replaced the primer bulb, which helped but now thinking I have to tear apart the carburetor...


hi depends on what carb you have
but most have the same float bowls from honda through to ryobi
its the top half of the carb that differs


----------



## will6

Hi, guys. I have a question about my 2001 honda civic. My car cut off while I was driving down the highway and it wouldn't start back up. It would crank but wouldn't start. Just a couple of days before I had an A/C compressor installed. Proir to having the A/C compressor installed I drove around with the bad compressor which made an awful sound and smelled as if the belt was burning. I notice about a day after the compressor was installed my car would stall at 80 mph and wouldn't pick up any more speed as I tried to give it more gas. And the next day is when it cut off. I had it towed to a repair shop. The mechanic said my engine was bad and that I needed a new engine. My engine never gave me problems before and it never ran hot. I also checked my fuilds regularly, had no leaks, and had no smoke coming from the exhaust. 

How can an engine go bad without any warning signs? It just cut off and that's it.


----------



## Morella

*New user with a minicrane*

Hello everyone.

I'm Morella Marchande, in Tucson. I do some engineering, have an aviation background, did small engine repair, and I am subject to certain peculiarities of temperament, or more simply put, I am crazy as a loon. I have a mini electric/hydraulic motorcrane that I designed and built, powered by a B&S 28000 series engine, four-speed Spicer transaxle, with a Comet clutch driver (lots of riding mower parts). I have a few questions, currently one about exhaust that I will start a new thread for. It looks like I'm not allowed to post URLs, but the video is on Youtube, user Morella669, and the title is "Laptop Destroyed by Falling Anvil".

Enjoy.

-MM


----------



## Trigger69

*Ryobi Weed Whacker C 430 4 cycle*

I'm looking for carburater adjustment tools for my weed whacker,anyone know where I can get them? It keeps dying out at high speed. Thanks Trigger


----------



## Rentahusband

Try ebay.


----------



## ROBERT HORSTMEIER

*Davis dummy*

I have a craftsman mower to repair that leaks gas from the carb.
One of the discussions was about the same problem and the answer to the problem, so maybe i will fix the mower from the info found here. Thank you for the wizards on this site...........
It is a honda engine on a walk behind mower by ayp=sears......


----------



## Rentahusband

ROBERT HORSTMEIER said:


> I have a craftsman mower to repair that leaks gas from the carb.
> One of the discussions was about the same problem and the answer to the problem, so maybe i will fix the mower from the info found here. Thank you for the wizards on this site...........
> It is a honda engine on a walk behind mower by ayp=sears......


Welcome and Good Luck.


----------



## bugs86ed

*New and Abused*

Hey guys:wave:, I'm new to Hobby Talk and just had a question to what the "magnetical" ring piece is called just below the flywheel on a vertical shaft 8hp Briggs motor?


----------



## danowood1

*compression question*

Hi everyone, new to the site, was wondering if anyone know's what the compression should read on a stihl BG85 leaf blower? I'm showing 125# and think it might be short by about 25#'s. Having carb issues too I think, so was going to order a rebuild kit for it. It's a Zama and It says on the side of the carb S68A and below that is 409A. Nothing about C1Q or C1U which most rebuild kits I find on line says Model C1Q or C1U then says S68A. Is there a difference? And where is a good source to find them? Thanks for any helpful tips.

Dano


----------



## Quinton

*Honda GX 340 Lean Issue*

Hi. New to this site. Have read other forums of this issue. Have a Honda GX340 on a 3000 psi water blaster. Surges while running. Runs fine with choke on. Replaced- Fuel, Fuel filter, Carburetor, Carburetor base gasket, and Spark plug. Also checked valves. We have another identical pressure washer that I have swapped the new and old carburetors, 3 total, with. They all work fine on that one. I know this is a lean condition. Sprayed carb cleaner around outside of carb, only change is when i spray around where the air bleed dumps on bottom of base plate. Any ideas?


----------



## Pete1952

Have an es350 ryobi. What are the proper carb adjustments so it runs when not choked?
Thanks Pete


----------



## VaTech

*Yamaha Golf Cart - Gas - G9A - 1992 Year*

Battery is draining. Not charging. Any idea on repair?


----------



## Alvin

*12.5 HP Briggs and Stratton*

I have oil flooding the air cleaner chamber. I've been told that I have a stuck valve. Before I tear the engine apart does anyone have any tricks I can try first? I had to rebuild the starter and thought I was out of the woods until I cranked it. The engine fires but then quits when it gets flooded with stuff that's not supposed to be in the combustion chamber.


----------



## NorwayMech

*New member from Norway*

Hi all.
Just thought I'd take the time to post a small intro post.
My name is Geir and I live in southern Norway. My hobby is fixing small engines (anything with an engine, ++). I'm a trained auto mechanic, computer technician but work in private security.

Looking forward to spending some time on this forum :thumbsup:

-Geir


----------



## brian28miner

VaTech said:


> Battery is draining. Not charging. Any idea on repair?


i have a 2001 club car and its doing the same


----------



## brian28miner

i have a 2001 club car golf cart. i can ride it for awhile but when i stop it doesnt want to run again. please help


----------



## acewon5565

*40 cc terminator*

hi everyone i also have a 40cc terminator scooter the guy who delivered it got it to run but i cant figure it out it is still in one peice best offer gets itty


----------



## dirksenshoe

Quinton said:


> Hi. New to this site. Have read other forums of this issue. Have a Honda GX340 on a 3000 psi water blaster. Surges while running. Runs fine with choke on. Replaced- Fuel, Fuel filter, Carburetor, Carburetor base gasket, and Spark plug. Also checked valves. We have another identical pressure washer that I have swapped the new and old carburetors, 3 total, with. They all work fine on that one. I know this is a lean condition. Sprayed carb cleaner around outside of carb, only change is when i spray around where the air bleed dumps on bottom of base plate. Any ideas?


I believe this particular engine has a fuel pump. Again I believe it is attached between the carburetor and the engine crankcase. As the piston moves up and down in its cylinder, it creates an air pressure then a vacuum behind it. These pulses travel through a small separator which keeps the oil from getting to the carb. When this device gets dirty or stuck, the pulses are not evenly feed to the fuel pump diaphragm, which will result in engine surging. The separator is a small device, maybe 1" by 2" inside the crankcases and looks kind of like a reed valve. Suggest you first clean device. If you are getting oil in your carb, you've probably got problems it. If you have problems with the fuel pump, I strongly recommend you don't try to replace the diaphragms,replace the hole fuel pump.By the way, most small outboards are made this way.Some other problems that could cause surging are a weak speed governor spring or an out of adjustment exhaust valve (this model has mechanical valves I believe.


----------



## dirksenshoe

Alvin said:


> I have oil flooding the air cleaner chamber. I've been told that I have a stuck valve. Before I tear the engine apart does anyone have any tricks I can try first? I had to rebuild the starter and thought I was out of the woods until I cranked it. The engine fires but then quits when it gets flooded with stuff that's not supposed to be in the combustion chamber.


Small engines are much like autos. A piston moving up and down creates pressures and lesser pressures in the crankcase. This means the design engineer must vent the crankcase to prevent pressure build up in the crankcase from blowing oil by the piston rings. You will find a small rubber hose that leads form the crankcase to the intake manifold somewhere. This provides a source of filtered air to crankcase while relieving pressure. By the way it will be found on the intake after the filter but before carb. This would be a direct source of oil to the carb. Design engineers got around this in cars with a PVC (positive crankcase) valve in cars. Small engines have an internal device that does the same work. Your problem with oil may be here.


----------



## Jim Klier

*Handyman*

Hello all. I'm proud to be a new member. I'm a handyman, retired and keep things up around the house. I keep my yard machines and children's machines
running. Now I have to figure out this forum works.


----------



## Don L

Welcome Jim,I'm fairly new to this board also.I've found some useful info here and think you will to.
I try to help when I can as do lots of others.
Don


----------



## sparkie55

*repair manuels*

Need a repair manuel for a B&S 20 hp engine # 407777-0184-E1


----------



## TBJ

*Hello All, this is a great forum.*

My hobby is restoring old Johnny Popper tractors and other old tractors.I also love working on and restoring old engines and I have received much help and information from this forum. THANKS ALL


----------



## usmcgrunt

sparkie55 said:


> Need a repair manuel for a B&S 20 hp engine # 407777-0184-E1


Here is a link to the service manual.Hope this helps.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/05_273521TwinCylinderOHV.pdf


----------



## WildcatKY

*Hi all*

I was just surfing the web this morning and found this site. Learned something new already. Looks like a great forum and I am sure I will find many answers to questions I have in the future. Glad to be aboard! 

Jim


----------



## usmcgrunt

WildcatKY said:


> I was just surfing the web this morning and found this site. Learned something new already. Looks like a great forum and I am sure I will find many answers to questions I have in the future. Glad to be aboard!
> 
> Jim


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk Jim.:wave:


----------



## mdragano

*newbee to forum*

hello everyone, ran into this site looking for information on honda gcv160 engine, has surging problems, replaced exaust valve, cleaned carb, new gaskets, new gas checked over everything may have wrong timing. engine turns over and runs but runs worse. am going to buy service manual. thank you for all the information in this forum, will use as reference guides, may be able to help someone down the road thank you


----------



## jwcush

*RYobi 2 cycle ne siezed up*

I am trying to find info on repairing a 2 cycle engine that has seized up. I took it to a shop and they said it needed to be replaced. I would like to try to repair it mysef. Can someone point me to some info on rebuilding this type of engine?


----------



## usmcgrunt

jwcush said:


> I am trying to find info on repairing a 2 cycle engine that has seized up. I took it to a shop and they said it needed to be replaced. I would like to try to repair it mysef. Can someone point me to some info on rebuilding this type of engine?


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.I applaud your enthusiasm for wanting to rebuild your Ryobi,BUT,the repair shop is probably correct in saying you should just replace it.If the unit was run on straight gas or was running way to lean,the piston,ring(s) and cylinder would have to be replaced at a cost of around $50 if you do it yourself and are positive the rest of the machine has no damage.Remove the muffler and look inside the cylinder for scratching or gouging.If the piston and cylinder are scored,it won't be economically feasible to rebuild as a new Ryobi is around $100.In my opinion,tear it apart for the learning experience and then buy a new one.You could search different parts suppliers on line for the cost of the parts and decide for yourself.Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## jwcush

*Thanks*



usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.I applaud your enthusiasm for wanting to rebuild your Ryobi,BUT,the repair shop is probably correct in saying you should just replace it.If the unit was run on straight gas or was running way to lean,the piston,ring(s) and cylinder would have to be replaced at a cost of around $50 if you do it yourself and are positive the rest of the machine has no damage.Remove the muffler and look inside the cylinder for scratching or gouging.If the piston and cylinder are scored,it won't be economically feasible to rebuild as a new Ryobi is around $100.In my opinion,tear it apart for the learning experience and then buy a new one.You could search different parts suppliers on line for the cost of the parts and decide for yourself.Sorry for the bad news.


Semper Fi!!! Thanks for the advice. I did get a new one ($75) but thought it would be fun to try to repair the old one. No sense in doing so if it is going to cost me almost as much to just try to fix it.


----------



## dhdvt

*Thanks*

Glad I found this site. Trying to keep a snowblower and honda mower running. the info here is great.


----------



## billlum

*John deere dealers*

It isn't our fault that John Deere sells to Home Depot or other stores so dealers shouldn't take it out on us. If they're a dealer and a John Deere comes in, they should do what they can to fix whatever problem it is. I'm surprised John Deere allows this kinds of action to happen where their name and reputation is involved.


----------



## billlum

Go on u tube if you want to learn about small engines, etc. I google or u tube when I have questions.


----------



## billlum

to usmcgrunt,
try removing the muffler on you weed eater. There may be a screen there that might be plugged up


----------



## billlum

try ebay


----------



## JOHNPHILL

*how does one do a post to small engine site*

small engines


----------



## JOHNPHILL

*Tecumseh 4hp edger*

engine will not stay running. I have done a rebuild and same probleb exist. Weak run for a few seconds and quits. any suggestions


----------



## geogrubb

JOHNPHILL said:


> engine will not stay running. I have done a rebuild and same probleb exist. Weak run for a few seconds and quits. any suggestions


The bowl nut is usually the main jet on small Tec engines so if the engine has a bowl carb the jet is probably clogged, I use the wire from a twist tie to clean the tiny hole near the top, refer to the pic below. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Leon Cheers

*self emp*

I have a Model GCV160 Honda pwer washer engine on which I am currently trying to install a new carburetor. I'm having a little problem of placing the gaskets in the correct position. Can anyone help. Thanks LEC


----------



## usmcgrunt

Leon Cheers said:


> I have a Model GCV160 Honda pwer washer engine on which I am currently trying to install a new carburetor. I'm having a little problem of placing the gaskets in the correct position. Can anyone help. Thanks LEC


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the gasket placement.Just click on the carb break down to see the sequence.Make SURE all the gaskets and spacers are oriented correctly when assembling.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ho...l-engine-parts-c-37657_37658_37987_37719.html


----------



## geogrubb

Leon Cheers said:


> I have a Model GCV160 Honda pwer washer engine on which I am currently trying to install a new carburetor. I'm having a little problem of placing the gaskets in the correct position. Can anyone help. Thanks LEC


They are a pain in the butt, I lay the engine on its side and align everything with bamboo skewers before trying to insert the bolts and carb cover. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## tigerpaw

Hello community. Any body know if a Kohler CV15S 15hp out of a craftsman mower that doesn't have a fuel pump mounted on the motor or a hole in the casting for the lever but has the mounting holes in the casting would have the cam lobe for the for the fuel pump that my Deere LT155 would need? I was just hoping to put a hole in the block casting so I could mount the pump. Everbody wants way to much for a used CV15s out of a John Deere.


----------



## halldavid328888

Great info guys. I've always found the information I was looking for on this website. Keep rocking hobbyrockers like this. Cheers!


----------



## halldavid328888

Anybody from Ashland in here?


----------



## greg73

my toro blower will not start, when i first got it it started and when i got it home and tried it never craked again, can i get some info on this,and the proper amount of gas and oil to put in it. thank you......


----------



## usmcgrunt

greg73 said:


> my toro blower will not start, when i first got it it started and when i got it home and tried it never craked again, can i get some info on this,and the proper amount of gas and oil to put in it. thank you......


Hello and Welcome Greg.Could you post what model Toro you have?If it is an older two cycle,the oil is 3.2 ounces per gallon of gas,if it is a newer two cycle,it is 2.6 ounce of oil per gallon.Usually,the gas cap is marked with 40:1(2.6 ounces) or 50:1(3.2 ounces).


----------



## Don L

tigerpaw said:


> Hello community. Any body know if a Kohler CV15S 15hp out of a craftsman mower that doesn't have a fuel pump mounted on the motor or a hole in the casting for the lever but has the mounting holes in the casting would have the cam lobe for the for the fuel pump that my Deere LT155 would need? I was just hoping to put a hole in the block casting so I could mount the pump. Everbody wants way to much for a used CV15s out of a John Deere.


Have you considered rigging up a pulse/vacuum operated pump?
Just a thought,Don


----------



## SilverBird

*new guy*

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum and wanted to introduce myself. I've been retired since '03 and enjoy tinkering with most anything mechanical. I would rather fix it than buy it, or spend hours trying! My passion is vested in classic cars and vintage Vespa scooters. 

Ken
Severna Park, Md


----------



## billmckinstry

*New Member from New Zealand*

Hi All,
I am semi retired and spending my time renovating an old house and trying to be self sufficient, as much as possible.
What caused me to search for and find this helpful Forum is we just purchased a Craftsman 316350220 20" Chain Saw that minor (I hope) repairs.


----------



## goodolboy

*new to site*

hi u all my hobby is bringing new life to old lawn mowers when someone say its a pice of ^&^&% i say it just needs someone to care im working on a 1985 toro 530 164cc model 20610c ser 5992441 techcum engine 4 cycle doing a complte restore not a easy one hard to find parts and gaskets i paid $ 20.00 for the mower gaskets and muffler will cost about $ 50.00 i know toro only produced this mower for 1 yr any other info would be greatfull [email protected]:wave:


----------



## geogrubb

goodolboy said:


> hi u all my hobby is bringing new life to old lawn mowers when someone say its a pice of ^&^&% i say it just needs someone to care im working on a 1985 toro 530 164cc model 20610c ser 5992441 techcum engine 4 cycle doing a complte restore not a easy one hard to find parts and gaskets i paid $ 20.00 for the mower gaskets and muffler will cost about $ 50.00 i know toro only produced this mower for 1 yr any other info would be greatfull [email protected]:wave:


You can find info and owners manuals at the Toro.com site under support, residential, manuals,, etc. it takes a little chasing to get there. Below is a link for the Tecumseh manual for your engine(borrowed from a umcgrunt post). Have a good one. Geo
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/ma...headmanual.pdf


----------



## davet42

:wave:


----------



## Gearloose

*Hello*

Hello everyone,
Just joined and hope you can help me from time time.
Cheers
Gearloose from Oz:wave:


----------



## earleb

*Carburetor needs to be adjusted*

Hi From Canada. My name is Earle and I have a problem.

Ariens 6 HP Sno Thro Snow Blower won't start.

The carb is free of any contamination and I have added fresh fuel. It will not turn over and remain operating. I must have inadvertently unscrewed the (incorrect) jet. There are two adjusting screws. Please advise which ones to adjust and how to do this.

Thank you.

Housing Model: 910995
Tractor Model: 910962
Serial No. 0112865


----------



## usmcgrunt

earleb said:


> Hi From Canada. My name is Earle and I have a problem.
> 
> Ariens 6 HP Sno Thro Snow Blower won't start.
> 
> The carb is free of any contamination and I have added fresh fuel. It will not turn over and remain operating. I must have inadvertently unscrewed the (incorrect) jet. There are two adjusting screws. Please advise which ones to adjust and how to do this.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Housing Model: 910995
> Tractor Model: 910962
> Serial No. 0112865


Hello Earl and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the carb I believe you have on your Ariens.The idle air screw on the side should be set to 1 turn out from lightly seated.The bottom high speed screw should be set to 1 1/2 turns out from lightly seated.These settings should be close enough to get it started and will need to be fine tuned after the engine warms up.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp

For adjustment procedure-
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/Tecumseh/Tecumseh Carbs.pdf

Hope this helps.Happy New Year.


----------



## franko0331

*husqarna 140b*

can i use a champoin 843 cj8 spark plug in my husq 140b back back thanks frank


----------



## Old Captain

*Brand New Member*

Hi everyone. I just signed on this morning and I'm looking forward to bouncing questions/ideas off you guys. I'm retired and have a small engine shop, but I don't care who you are you will always find something you haven't seen before!
Quick question: Has anyone out there tried drilling out or replacing the main jets in newer carburetors? I know it's a good way to run "afoul" of the EPA but the new small engines run SOOO lean it's pathetic. Any thoughts?


----------



## usmcgrunt

Old Captain said:


> Hi everyone. I just signed on this morning and I'm looking forward to bouncing questions/ideas off you guys. I'm retired and have a small engine shop, but I don't care who you are you will always find something you haven't seen before!
> Quick question: Has anyone out there tried drilling out or replacing the main jets in newer carburetors? I know it's a good way to run "afoul" of the EPA but the new small engines run SOOO lean it's pathetic. Any thoughts?


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk,glad to have you on board.I have heard of people using welding torch tip cleaners to ream the jet holes larger a little at a time.The tip cleaners are like small round files in various sizes and work great for removing varnish and dirt from all the little carb holes.


----------



## john01bohan

Hi Everyone,

You have really interesting topics here. I would love to get to know each and everyone of you better. 

John Bohan


----------



## old4x4

Hi! New here from Southern NH! Just met a girl who's got some great equipment (pun?) but had never heard of Stabil Marine! The first victim is her snowblower engine (ugh). Nice to be here!


----------



## pattersonmartin89

*Hello*

I am new to this forum. I'm a guy from CA


----------



## pugster

*Hello Everyone*

I am glad to be here. I hope I can contribute & benefit from participating in this forum.


----------



## gjcloquet

*posting a question?*

Ok, obviously a rookie here. Where do I post a question rather than a reply?


----------



## usmcgrunt

gjcloquet said:


> Ok, obviously a rookie here. Where do I post a question rather than a reply?


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.You can post a question here in General Discussion or in the two or four cycle categories if it pertains more to your specific question..


----------



## Hot Rod Buddy

*New, Ohlsson & Rice Complete Engine*

Hi there, ladies and gentlemen.
I just learned of your group and signed in. Possibly thirty or more years ago I bought an Ohlsson & Rice engine with a gas tank and a gear reducer output shaft. I was going to build a powered skate board when ever I had a grandchild. Unfortunately, I never was blessed with one and so the engine sat unused & never started, in its shipping carton. While I am very fond of it, it is time to "set it free".

The label states, "Model 1" which might indicate 1 H.P. Its serial number is 008452. I would like to sell it at a fair price to someone who would appreciate it and put it to good use. If someone has a very good idea of what it would be worth, I would greatly appreciate hearing from you.

Hot Rod Buddy


----------



## nathanweyer

*Hello*

:dude: HELLO I'M NEW HERE!


----------



## speyerer

*homelite blower trouble*

Does anyone know where I can get a carb for a homelite ut 08026h blower?


----------



## Rentahusband

Try ereplacementparts.com or ebay. There should be a number stamped on the carb for identification.


----------



## dpurinton

*Honda GVC 160 Self propelled mower wont self propell*

I have a Honda GVC 160 Self Propelled mower that has stoped self propelling.
I have used the mower maybe 6 times.
The V belt seems fine and is on both pullies.
The control cable seems to work properly, applying tension to v belt when engaged.
any ideas or trouble shooting tips i should try?


----------



## jerrygarciabobweir

*Wacker Rammer BS60Y, runs on ether 3 seconds, cleaned carbs but....*

I am somewhat new to small engine repair... My Wacker I purchased not running so I took off the carb and cleaned it inside by removing fuel filter fitting and cleaning screen. I then removed the bowl gasket and screen system..while aslo cleaning the inside of the screened area this area has a _spring loaded valve on a pivot pin_ and the pivot pin was held in by a screw. I will refer to this later..... After reassembly and a check of spark, I pulled a few times and could not start the engine, but it started and ran a few seconds with ether (i recently found out i should not use the stuff).. so i am determining that i am having a fuel issue...
OK, i think i screwed up by not taking off the _spring loaded valve on a pivot pin._.. i ran out of time tonight to do it over again...
I am writing here to ask for tips on this machine or general carb discussion.

PS- I am not a total newby as I have restored a few machines the past few weeks, and over the years..but this carb was a little different looking.. as it couldnt be totally choked by design, the reducing sliding washer-like choke was new to me....

Thanks


----------



## jerrygarciabobweir

*Poulan chainsaw. Crappy spark...Zama Carb*

I recently was tinkering with a Poulan chainsaw... Couldnt get it to fire...
The spark was crappy so I cleaned off the magnets...and adjusted the brush mechanism to within a 1/16 by eye... *Whats my tolerance of this gap????*
Also I want to know please I was starting this unit with a drill and inadvertantly was spinning the wrong way (clockwise)...* Did I break anything by doing this?*
I find the spark is nill or very infrequent... * Is it worth replacing the brush mechanism? *

Thanks for your input.....


----------



## JavaMeister

*Mew Member Hello*

Hi. Greetings. Yep, guess I'm new here. I'm hoping to find some wisdom for making my Ryobi lawn tool gas power engine run better. Ron


----------



## neald

*scag W/ FH601v-CS21*

I've got trouble, bunches. I was having trouble with the engine quiting on me and having to use the choke to keep it running. I replaced the carb. after I found the seat for the needle and seat was loose . I put on the new carb and it ran fine for about 15 min then quit. it would start after settin a few min but would only run for 3-4 min.
I have set valves , I had put in new plugs when this all started and they are clean , fuel pump is working, put in new fuel filter and hoses ( had a hose that was leaking, replaced all hoses. 
OK that's about it, anyone have an idea, it sure would be appreciated.
Neal


----------



## usmcgrunt

neald said:


> I've got trouble, bunches. I was having trouble with the engine quiting on me and having to use the choke to keep it running. I replaced the carb. after I found the seat for the needle and seat was loose . I put on the new carb and it ran fine for about 15 min then quit. it would start after settin a few min but would only run for 3-4 min.
> I have set valves , I had put in new plugs when this all started and they are clean , fuel pump is working, put in new fuel filter and hoses ( had a hose that was leaking, replaced all hoses.
> OK that's about it, anyone have an idea, it sure would be appreciated.
> Neal


Hello and welcome.Have you tried loosening the gas cap and running it?The vent may be plugged and preventing fuel flow.


----------



## neald

I was working on it yesterday and removed the the gas cap so that is not it ,
thanks for the reply
neal


----------



## Don L

Had a Craftsman come in that would run great until driven about 50 yards,then it would die.Would start right back up and run until driven about 50 yards and die.Would sit and run half an hour as long as I did'nt drive it.Finally found the problem,it had been repaired under warranty a couple of years before and the fuel line had been rerouted around the clutch brake/pedal and slightly kinked when the pedal was released.It took a good while for the fuel line to soften and close up.The customer said the problem had been getting progressively worse and no one could figure it out.When I pulled the mower into the shop and checked the fuel flow it was fine since I had the clutch/brake pedal locked down and the line was'nt kinked.Got lucky and checked again without the pedal locked.
I have also had leaves,dead bugs,grass and other debris clog the fuel outlet hole in the fuel tank when the engine was running and then float up and out of sight when the engine was stopped.
I know these are long winded long shots but they might be worth checking.
Best of luck.Don
P.S.Howdy neighbor,beautiful country up in your area,always enjoy visiting.


----------



## 7394

Hello, not a new member, just gone for a while..


----------



## jep92065

*ExMark ZTR with 27hp (CH750) Kohler engine*

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and just wanted to say hello.

Soon I may need some assistance in figuring out problems with a Kohler CH740 engine that is on my recently purchased 72" ExMark Lazer ZTR tractor. It is a 2005 model. Leaking oil on engine deck, throttle wire not working, one pump is not working, and one of the exhaust pipes turned cherry red after running for a few minutes. It seems that is running full throttle. That's all for now. Thank you, John. [email protected]

By the way, it has about 1800 hours on the engine.


----------



## tipper

*first timer & servicing a Honda gx160*

Hello everyone. I am new to Hobby Talk. I hope you all can help me out. I am looking for a good free (if that is possible) source for an engine repair manual and advice with my repair decisions.
I have a plate tamper with a honda gx160 engine. It starts right up (1 pull), idles fine.
but rev it up and it will chase mosquitoes away with smoke. The spark plug is relatively new but bears glossy build up. I removed the valve rocker cover to see if the crankcase breather flapper had broken. I am operating under the assumption it has one. There was not an abundance of oil under the dome. I am going to look better now for the breather flapper. 
Being that tampers operate in dusty conditions, the rings might be shot. I just bought this device a while ago and do not know what the air filter maintenance was like. I have removed the air filter, which looks good and inspected the intake. There did not seem to be any evidence of dust bypassing the filter.
Any comments?


----------



## Kastle Bravo

Hello,
I am posting my first reply as a member of HobbyTalk. I am here to learn more about Briggs & Stratton engines, share knowledge, and take part in discussions with other fans of early Montgomery Ward power lawn equipment. 

I am currently working on an older rototiller with rear tines and an 8 HP B & S engine. My screen name is Kastle Bravo (it's always available), but my real name is Joel. 

Pleased to meet everyone and I look forward to participating in the many interesting discussions on this site. 

Joel


----------



## Dvan

*Troybilt Trimmer TB490BC Issues*

Hello everyone. This is my first time here and I hope to be able to help someone in the future.

My issue is with the above trimmer. Went to start it today and could not pull the cord. So I removed the spark plug and pulled the cord and it pulled easy but oil came out of the crankcase. Replaced the Spark plug and could not pull the cord. Any Ideas?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## geogrubb

Dvan said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time here and I hope to be able to help someone in the future.
> 
> My issue is with the above trimmer. Went to start it today and could not pull the cord. So I removed the spark plug and pulled the cord and it pulled easy but oil came out of the crankcase. Replaced the Spark plug and could not pull the cord. Any Ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Since this is a 4-cycle trimmer maybe it sat upside down for a time and oil seeped past the rings and into the combustion chamber. With it right side up remove the spark plug, cover the hole with a rag so as not to create too much mess and crank the engine over 20-30 times until all of the oil is removed, clean the oil from the plug, top off the oil in the crankcase and give it a go. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Idahoguy

*bad old engines*

Have many old mowers, tillers, tractors, trimmers, etc. in constant need of repair. Hope to find answers and help if I can.


----------



## loujon

*briggs & tratton engine*

hi folks. i'm a new member and i hope to get some friendly help with a project lawm mower that i have owned for more than 25 years. snapper hi-vac rider with briggs & stratton engine 8 hp engine. it quit running the days ago. tore down the engine and found scarred cylinder and broken rings. had it honed out. finished rebuild but forgot to make notes on how to connect choke, throttle and governor linkage. does anyone hace a diagram of this so that i can see how to install linkes and springs. oh, engine model 195707-4019-01.

ps: vietnam era veteran. retired civil servant and live in beautiful mobile, alabama


----------



## solarblue

*Echo SRM-210 major frustration*

I have an Echo weed eater in good condition. It is about 5 years old (out of warranty). It will only start and run with full throttle. It runs great at full throttle - no smoke and no engine sputter. As soon as I ease off the throttle the engine dies. I have done all the following in an attempt to fix the problem.

New fresh premium gas and Echo oil at proper mix
new spark plug, fuel filter and air filter
new fuel tank grommet and all new fuel and vent hoses with new vent
new primer bulb (fills with fuel great)
cleaned spark arrestor (it wasn't dirty)
2 new carb kits (neither one changed anything)
all gaskets looked good and put back in their proper orientation

Since it runs great at high RPM i figured it has plenty of spark and the compression is ok. There are no adjustments that can be made on this carburetor. Any ideas what may be causing the problem? With all this work this little beast should be purring like a kitten. What am I missing?

Any help or ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rentahusband

Sounds like there is a fuel restriction. Did you spray carb cleaner in all of the little holes on the carb?


----------



## mowermman78

*mowerman78*

on the weedwacker, have you checked the spark arrestor screen?


----------



## mowermman78

*mowerman78*

Hi; eveyone. i have a lawnboy mower with a lv195ea tecumseh engine, it seems to have a timing problem as it pulls back a little on starting and has little power. I have checked the flywheel key and have checked the valve timing, i have reset the coil air gap.I worked as a repair man in the small engine trade and it seems to me a few years ago there was a problem with bad cd coils. Is this still true today?


----------



## geogrubb

mowermman78 said:


> Hi; eveyone. i have a lawnboy mower with a lv195ea tecumseh engine, it seems to have a timing problem as it pulls back a little on starting and has little power. I have checked the flywheel key and have checked the valve timing, i have reset the coil air gap.I worked as a repair man in the small engine trade and it seems to me a few years ago there was a problem with bad cd coils. Is this still true today?


Did you remove the flywheel to check the key? If you just looked at it from the top what you saw can be deceiving, check the pics below. Have a good one. Geo
Looks good here.









OOOOPs!


----------



## bigbelly61

i am bigbelly61. just joined today. i have a lawnmower with a tecumseh lev195ea 4.0 hp. vertical shaft engine on it. i have had it 13 years, believe it, or not. i got it from sears in the spring of 2000. i take care of this mower religiously. it has always cranked on the first or second pull in the spring. it did so this spring. i mowed the yard. then, in april, it would not start. i rebuilt the carburetor. i changed the oil and air filter. it has spark. it has 67-68 p.s.i., as of yesterday. it gets fuel (gas) around the plug when i check the plug. it has never smoked. it has never used oil. it had plenty of power this spring. i took it to a small engine repair. he called me, and said "..do you want me to throw this mower in the garbage. it has no compression..". can anyone help me?


----------



## jconvery

*33cc weed wacker problem*

I'm Jconvery, i'm from the Philadelphia area.I'm interested in small engines.I have a 33cc weedwackern from Craftsman and it will not stay running.


----------



## gwen/in/mi

*honda gcv160 lawn boy..WHERE DO I START?*

HELLLL O! TO ALL...I HAVE A LAWN BOY HONDA GCV 160 VERTICAL 5.5 HP OHC..IM HOPING SOME1 CAN HELP DIAGNOSE AND MAYBE SOME SORT OF DIAGRAM OR MANUAL TO ASSIST IN REPAIRING...IT FIRES UP BUT SOUNDS LIKE A ROD KNOCK(NO SMOKE NO LEAKES NO HITTING THE BLADE ON ANY OBJECTS..JUST CONSTANT METAL TO METAL CLINCKING).I CHANGED OIL GAS FILTER SPARK PLUG CLEANED ALL GRASS UNDER AND CHECKED BLADE ITS NOT HITTING BUT WHEN I SPIN IT WITH HAND I HEAR IT (I THINK) AND WHEN PULLING TO START SLOWLY I HEAR IT AGAIN ONLY AT A SLOWER CLINK...HOPE THIS MAKES SENSE TO SOMEONE..ANY IDEAS AND DIY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED ...THANKS


----------



## geogrubb

gwen/in/mi said:


> HELLLL O! TO ALL...I HAVE A LAWN BOY HONDA GCV 160 VERTICAL 5.5 HP OHC..IM HOPING SOME1 CAN HELP DIAGNOSE AND MAYBE SOME SORT OF DIAGRAM OR MANUAL TO ASSIST IN REPAIRING...IT FIRES UP BUT SOUNDS LIKE A ROD KNOCK(NO SMOKE NO LEAKES NO HITTING THE BLADE ON ANY OBJECTS..JUST CONSTANT METAL TO METAL CLINCKING).I CHANGED OIL GAS FILTER SPARK PLUG CLEANED ALL GRASS UNDER AND CHECKED BLADE ITS NOT HITTING BUT WHEN I SPIN IT WITH HAND I HEAR IT (I THINK) AND WHEN PULLING TO START SLOWLY I HEAR IT AGAIN ONLY AT A SLOWER CLINK...HOPE THIS MAKES SENSE TO SOMEONE..ANY IDEAS AND DIY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED ...THANKS


Sounds to me like the blade is loose, remove it and re install. Some times you can't tell by wiggling it. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## raytracer

Looking for the same thing, fuel line map


----------



## geogrubb

raytracer said:


> Looking for the same thing, fuel line map


Which "same thing" are you looking for, there are 1779 posts on this thread. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb

raytracer said:


> Looking for the same thing, fuel line map


Sorry, just realized it is your first post, we need more info about the equipment you need fuel line routing for. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## asdf123

Hi, I was doing a search and came across this forum. I have a Honda FR700 Tiller that I have been having some issues with. I am a novice at this but I would like to fix it up and also learn some things along the way. 

Last year the tiller wouldn't start so I changed the gas and oil, but it still wouldn't start. After a while I noticed some oil spots underneath the tiller. I thought it might be because I overfilled the oil.

I wasn't able to deal with it much after that, but now I want to give it a go again. I drained the gas and oil, changed the filter, took apart the carburetor, and sprayed carburetor cleaner everywhere. I then put it back together, but when I started pouring the oil I immediately noticed oil dripping at the part between the two wheels. Sorry, I am unable to post pictures.

Please help as I need to get this fixed ASAP. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mstamrs

*briggs and stratton engine wont start*

Hi, I am trying to get a craftsman pressure washer of my fathers running. it has a briggs and stratton 129612-0114-e1 engine. I replaced the spark plug, replaced the carburetor, cleaned the fly wheel, re-gapped the ignition coil, put fresh gas in it, and replaced the air filter. It is getting spark and fuel and air. It still will not start. I have even sprayed starter fluid in the spark plug chamber and in the carburetor. still will not start. Does anyone have any ideas?????


----------



## usmcgrunt

mstamrs said:


> Hi, I am trying to get a craftsman pressure washer of my fathers running. it has a briggs and stratton 129612-0114-e1 engine. I replaced the spark plug, replaced the carburetor, cleaned the fly wheel, re-gapped the ignition coil, put fresh gas in it, and replaced the air filter. It is getting spark and fuel and air. It still will not start. I have even sprayed starter fluid in the spark plug chamber and in the carburetor. still will not start. Does anyone have any ideas?????


Hello and Welcome.If this engine were on a lawn mower,I would suggest checking the flywheel key for shearing which will change the ignition timing.Since it is on a power washer,it is still a possibility,but doubtful.The valve clearance would be something to look at and adjust as necessary.Here is a link to the service manual for your engine which I hope will help diagnose the problem.Please come back with other questions.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/10_276781SingleCylinderOHV.pdf


----------



## mstamrs

Hey, thanks for the information. I checked the flywheel key and its fine. When I took off the valve cover, I think I found the problem. The intake valve gap was about a 1/4". The adjusting nut had spun. I dont know what sears did to it the last time they had it in for repair, but the set screws to lock the nut in place are stuck and cant be removed. I reset the gap on both valves and used thread locker on them. I will try to fire it up in a couple of hours, after the thread locker sets up. I am pretty sure this was the problem. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## roberted5

I'm new to the forum.I'm working on a Briggs and Stratton 498809 carb.
I ordered a rebuilt kit,briggs included a seat-check valve,but the carb has none that I can see.
It's this carb which I found on the forum.Before I install carb am I missing where the seat-check valve goes?
I can't post a link on my 1st post but this is the title in this topic
murray 22" throttle free design doesn't crank--help

May be topic 296483.


----------



## roberted5

roberted5 said:


> I'm new to the forum.I'm working on a Briggs and Stratton 498809 carb.
> I ordered a rebuilt kit,briggs included a seat-check valve,but the carb has none that I can see.
> It's this carb which I found on the forum.Before I install carb am I missing where the seat-check valve goes?
> I can't post a link on my 1st post but this is the title in this topic
> murray 22" throttle free design doesn't crank--help
> 
> May be topic 296483.


 This carb uses no seat-check valve,briggs just includes it in rebuild kit??Just a new diaphragm & filter and no it runs fine.


----------



## iangibson32

*New here from CA*

New here from CA :wave: Greetings to every one!


----------



## jimbob62

*club car golf cart*

I have a 1996 club car gas motor why does it keep burning out ignitors ,in the last 3 years i have replaced the ignitor 3 times any ideas thanks in advance.
Hello Im new to this so please bear with me


----------



## Lawndale

*Problem with Riding Mower loosing power when blade is engaged*

Recently My Sears Craftsman Riding Mower GT6000 started to loose power(NOT ALL) when I engaged the blade for cutting. The oil cap had come loose which I presume caused the problem. I have put in new plugs and filters and cleaned. The oil must be somewhere i can't detect. Can you help me troubleshoot please. Greatly appreciate any help or tip.


----------



## squidtrap

*Club Car*

Just wanted to say hi, new to the forum. Need to do some browsing but i am looking for a service manual for a 1991 club car. Have no other information, looks like it might have a kohler motor. Its gas powered not electric. Any help would be appreciated. Found some on the net but the want like 30.00 bucks:drunk:


----------



## TRACAR

Hello, new to the forum, hope to get some help on an older mantis tiller, carb problems I think, probably need a kit.


----------



## Himber

*Hello small engine guru*

Hi I know a little about small 2stroke engines but I need help from time to time thanks ahead of time


----------



## Yarman

*Hello*

Hell to you all, glad to be here hope to enjoy....

Yarman :tongue:


----------



## Rickey

*Rickey*

Hello everyone, Glad tobe here Because I sure do need some help.:wave::wave:


----------



## Rickey

I have a Bolens BL100 weed eater. It will start but it will not stay running.I have to put feul in the carb in order for it to start. Why will it not stay running?


----------



## Rickey

Bolens BL100 Weedeater will start but will not stay running


----------



## Speed Graphic

*Introduction and IDC 500, etc.*

Hi everyone,

I enjoy repairing mechanical and electrical devices. I have four old lawn mowers, and three are running so far. I started my cast-aluminum rear bagger from 1976 with a 3.5 Briggs and years-old gas. Never a problem running this mower after neglect because carbs were different in the old days. Two newer mowers with 6.75 Briggs need attention nearly every year due to EPA improvements. 

I have an old IDC trimmer that I stopped using some years ago. My first problem is replacing the spool assembly. I still have the spring cable, but do not remember where the other parts are located.

Of course, I need to make the engine run.

I found a universal replacement assembly by Shakespear for $22 at Lowes. Now, I begin the search to see if that would work. ANYONE with an idea?

Cheers

:wave:


----------



## mphtngal

*Hi Everyone*

I am new and wanted to say hello. I am looking for a repair manual on a Tecumseh 15.5 motor that is on a Huskee riding mower. It is a OHV1555
.


----------



## sixstring

*new member*

hi everbody, glad to be on board. sixstring:


----------



## [email protected]

*starting problems*

I have a cub cadet 6.75 hp sr621 with B&S engine that will run and cut grass but when I cut it off it will not start until it sets for awhile.


----------



## nhoegger

*'99 Gas Club Cart*

I have a '99 Gas Club Car that is having issues starting. While pressing on the gas it will turn over slowly and very faintly. After a while (30 seconds - multiple minutes) it will finally get a boost of energy and will take off. Once moving it runs great, no jerking or anything.

Any idea on what may be causing this?

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Taylor

A shout out to everyone. Any gas trimmer "dootlers" out there?


----------



## Adam5911

*Stihl Trimmer FS36*

I have a Stihl FS36 Trimmer and need the routing of the fuel lines.
From the tank to the carburetor to the primer bulb.

Tanks.


----------



## jeffseg

Hi I have a 2006 Yamaha G22 gas golf cart.
I hope to get information to sort out certain problems.
Thanks again 
Jeff


----------



## Wgeorgell

*Need to know who and how*

After years of tinkering with small engines, every now and again I just don't get it, or just can't figure it out. That's why I'm here; knowing that a bunch of heads are better than one at finding answers. 
Today my quest is isolating a persistent no start/run problem with my '91 G5 Yamaha cart. Maybe I'll get lucky and we'll solve it?


----------



## RRS

Hello,
This is my first post on this site, I am looking for information and or pictures on connecting the linkage for the choke on Briggs model 281707 0201 01 12 HP Engine with carburetor part 491673. I am looking forward to this forum, and hearing from others also.

RRS


----------



## pawandmaw

Hi just a small tip
to check combustion after seeing that you have spark and you are getting gas to the spark plug. Here is the trick after checking for fire and gas!! remove the spark plug and add liquid wrench or blaster penetrating oil to the plug hole, just a small squirt is enough. This will plug any scars in the walls and give you real good combustion. if it runs for a minute or two and then stops , well check combustion 95 pounds or less you do not have enough. do understand I have seen some run with 90 pounds. 
I hoped this helped some
the newby to this forum
Paw


----------



## pawandmaw

After getting hot check your fire to your plug, if the coil gets hot there may be a break in the coil. how to check after it runs take the plug out and plug it back up to the plug wire and short the plug against metal if you have no spark then the coil is bad.
2) combustion is the second reason , how to check this is to add liquid wrench to spark plug whole after removing the plug and putting the plug back.
3) you are getting fuel to the plug , but is it enough to keep it running??? check the spark plug and see if there is any fuel on the plug.

hope this helped
Paw


----------



## fxmara

*Homelite st275/Zama q1u h31c 68r*

First time contributor to Hobby Talk. My problem is unable to start. It appears to want to start but fires for about 3 seconds. Gas is running out of the carb. Not sure about limiter screws adjustment. I just don't know what to try next. 
Homelite ST275/ZamaQ1U H31c 68R

Jeep

[email protected]


----------



## 95sportster

*Poulan BVM200VS Blower*

Leaking gas/oil mixture from head and base of cylinder. Bolts are good and tight and runs fine. Thinking the gaskets need replacing, but only gasket assemblies I'm finding are for the muffler assembly. Any suggestions?


----------



## 95sportster

*Poulan BVM200VS Blower*

Leaking gas/oil mixture from head and base of cylinder. Bolts are tightened. Thinking it's time to replace the gaskets, but all I'm finding look like muffler gasket assemblies. Any suggestions?


----------



## usmcgrunt

95sportster said:


> Leaking gas/oil mixture from head and base of cylinder. Bolts are tightened. Thinking it's time to replace the gaskets, but all I'm finding look like muffler gasket assemblies. Any suggestions?


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.I own one of these (I hate to admit)and my parts list shows gasket kit #545081832 as the only way to obtain the o-ring gasket on the bottom of the cylinder.The kit varies in price from $10 to $12 and shipping is extra.The kit has five gaskets(O-rings) and two heat shields (gaskets).The head is cast as part of the cylinder assembly,so I'm not sure where the first leak is coming from.On 2-cycle motors,if there are any leaks in the areas you indicated,the unit will not start or will run poorly.These units are pretty much disposable equipment since new ones can be had for as little as $60-$70.Hope this helps.


----------



## 95sportster

Ok. I know they're disposable units, but $15 is still better than $70 in my book. I am getting tired of messing with the stupid thing, but I just got a new carb last summer after I blew out a little valve that caused the carb to leak after the unit was cut off....now this?? Maybe I can make it another year or two and at least get my $$'s worth out of the new carb:thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb

95sportster said:


> Ok. I know they're disposable units, but $15 is still better than $70 in my book. I am getting tired of messing with the stupid thing, but I just got a new carb last summer after I blew out a little valve that caused the carb to leak after the unit was cut off....now this?? Maybe I can make it another year or two and at least get my $$'s worth out of the new carb:thumbsup:


Don't waste your money, save the old one for parts for your neighbor> Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Softtail

So, another newbe here. I've wrenched for years on everything from boats to airplane motors, mowers to trimmers.. I'm still learning every day.. Looking forward to throwing out my stumpers to you veterans. Hey and maybe I can add my two cents in, now and then. I'm a retired auto mechanic, car builder, and motorized toy destroyer. I'll be watching .!


----------



## usmcgrunt

Softtail said:


> So, another newbe here. I've wrenched for years on everything from boats to airplane motors, mowers to trimmers.. I'm still learning every day.. Looking forward to throwing out my stumpers to you veterans. Hey and maybe I can add my two cents in, now and then. I'm a retired auto mechanic, car builder, and motorized toy destroyer. I'll be watching .!


Hello and welcome aboard.Glad to have you on the forum.


----------



## 95sportster

Softtail said:


> So, another newbe here. I've wrenched for years on everything from boats to airplane motors, mowers to trimmers.. I'm still learning every day.. Looking forward to throwing out my stumpers to you veterans. Hey and maybe I can add my two cents in, now and then. I'm a retired auto mechanic, car builder, and motorized toy destroyer. I'll be watching .!


newbie myself, but welcome aboard! I too have wrenched on boats, motorcycles, mowers, trimmers, etc. what kind of softtail you ride?


----------



## MR NEAL

Hello, I purchased a used Chipper with Tecumseh HM80 engine. Joinied hoping for support if needed to keep it in good running condition.
Hello to all,
MR NEAL


----------



## usmcgrunt

MR NEAL said:


> Hello, I purchased a used Chipper with Tecumseh HM80 engine. Joinied hoping for support if needed to keep it in good running condition.
> Hello to all,
> MR NEAL


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk MR NEAL.There are some excellent people around here with knowledge to help keep it going.


----------



## wku88

*FNG here*

Wait a minute.. a forum for models AND small engines? Dang, I got this covered!
Tons of diecast in my collections from Hot Wheels to farm toys ( an almost complete 1/16 Allis Chalmers collection), plastic kits, cars and trucks; and a growing collection of small engine apparatus including a 1970 John Deere 110. Been a mechanic since I could pick up a wrench, and started building kits soon after. 

Got here searching for pics of a Ford H1000 semi.

Hope to contribute as much as I enjoy the browsing!

Todd:thumbsup:


----------



## highlander620

*murray repair info*

I have an old murray garden tractor a GT18/42 looking for repair manuals and such


----------



## mip.geoff

*Small engines*

Hi everyone.

Having just retired and still handy with the tools I decided to revert-back to my early Engineering years and try my hand at repairing a few old lawnmower engines.
My current project is a Honda GX 140 parallel output-shaft engine which is now stripped-down, ready for cleaning and re-assembly.

My difficulty is one of not having a full 'repair' manual so that the correct settings / clearances are maintained.

Sorry to be so 'long-winded' in my first posting but any member who might have a repair-manual on pdf would be a friend for the future.

best regards to all.

Geoff


----------



## odee

Hi everyone newbee here,retired military and retired state corrections officer.Just tooling around for my hobby.I have a briggs and straton 6 hp motor (2007) with a fuel problem,it will start and run,but starves for fuel.I thought maybe a the fuel diaphram,but when I cover up the primer bulb it runs just fine.Any thoughts?


----------



## Bigbpatick

wku88 said:


> Wait a minute.. a forum for models AND small engines? Dang, I got this covered!
> Tons of diecast in my collections from Hot Wheels to farm toys ( an almost complete 1/16 Allis Chalmers collection), plastic kits, cars and trucks; and a growing collection of small engine apparatus including a 1970 John Deere 110. Been a mechanic since I could pick up a wrench, and started building kits soon after.
> 
> Got here searching for pics of a Ford H1000 semi.
> 
> Hope to contribute as much as I enjoy the browsing!
> 
> Todd:thumbsup:


I have a guestion. I'm new at posting on forums. My friend needs some help with there craftsman 17.5hp ohv. They have been boosting it off for awhile. This summer it will not turn over I was just wondering if where they have boosted it for so long has it Burnd the starter up. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Tightlines

*Old newbie*

Howdy,
I'm a retired vet and currently furloughed civil servant and thus trying to save a few bucks by fixing what I can. Today it's a Poulan Pro PP125 String Trimmer. First, I should have probably bought a Stihl, since my chainsaw and power pole saw have been so reliable, but I just didn't want to spend the extra money. After being out of commission for some surgery I needed to get this trimmer running again. The problem is the fuel lines disintegrated and I'm having a hard time getting some understandable instructions on replacing the lines; how long, which one goes where and so on. From what I've read on this forum so far there are a lot of very knowledgeable people that don't mind sharing their wisdom and experience. Thanks in advance for any and all assistance you provide. 
Regards,
Tightlines
PS - yes I fish


----------



## geogrubb

Tightlines said:


> Howdy,
> I'm a retired vet and currently furloughed civil servant and thus trying to save a few bucks by fixing what I can. Today it's a Poulan Pro PP125 String Trimmer. First, I should have probably bought a Stihl, since my chainsaw and power pole saw have been so reliable, but I just didn't want to spend the extra money. After being out of commission for some surgery I needed to get this trimmer running again. The problem is the fuel lines disintegrated and I'm having a hard time getting some understandable instructions on replacing the lines; how long, which one goes where and so on. From what I've read on this forum so far there are a lot of very knowledgeable people that don't mind sharing their wisdom and experience. Thanks in advance for any and all assistance you provide.
> Regards,
> Tightlines
> PS - yes I fish


Here is a drawing that might help. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Wildman12

*295 cc robins 1992 ezgo gas*

new to this site but does anyone know about removing drive clutch on 1992 ezgo :wave:


----------



## lawnrman321

*let people know what I like to do*

I am just a old fart which likes to work on junk!


----------



## tdsdds

I am interested in trying to repair my older push mower. It is the Model 
9D902 Type 205-B2 3.5HP Murray.


----------



## geogrubb

tdsdds said:


> I am interested in trying to repair my older push mower. It is the Model
> 9D902 Type 205-B2 3.5HP Murray.


Can't find that model, type at the briggs site, take a closer look. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Joeprice

*Blower probs*

Hey guys I'm to forum. I have recently started learning to work on my lawn tools have used YouTube vids a lot but got stuck on this one... My echo blower spits gas out of exhaust, I cleaned carb and checked muffler but that's as far as my knowledge goes. Would love some feedback. Thanks. -Joe


----------



## Cubber1

Hi, You need a puller to remove the drive clutch. It threads into the center bolt. The driven clutch comes off by removing the bolt and tapping on the back of it.


----------



## Levi

*Oil for Honda pressure washer*

Hello. I am new to this site and reside in Nineveh, IN. 
We have a Honda power washer, a GVC160. Unfortunately, we cannot locate the owners manual. I need to know what kind of oil to add. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thank you, 
Levi


----------



## usmcgrunt

Levi said:


> Hello. I am new to this site and reside in Nineveh, IN.
> We have a Honda power washer, a GVC160. Unfortunately, we cannot locate the owners manual. I need to know what kind of oil to add. Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank you,
> Levi


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.The manual indicates 10w-30 for general usage.I have included a link to the operators manual in case you would like to print it out.With cold weather around the corner,don't forget to add anti-freeze to the pump before winter storage.Hope this helps.

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/engines/pdf/manuals/00X31Z8B0240.pdf


----------



## Will_Workforgear

*Another new guy*

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I've been getting into older riding mowers (Simplicity) and I've been gaining a little confidence to try more and more repair. I was given (by Dad) a 20+ year old Coleman generator that got "worn out" by the last hurricane. Thought I'd give it a go. Changed oil, plug, gas and pulled shroud to check for mice. I can get it to start, but it dies after 15-20 seconds. The needle valve was out only 3/8 turn and the engine runs with it fully seated. Carb issues? Like the very old Monday Night Football segment, "You Make The Call!" Thanx, Dave P.S. Engine is a B&S Model 130232, Type 3031-01, Code 87052907


----------



## usmcgrunt

Will_Workforgear said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum. I've been getting into older riding mowers (Simplicity) and I've been gaining a little confidence to try more and more repair. I was given (by Dad) a 20+ year old Coleman generator that got "worn out" by the last hurricane. Thought I'd give it a go. Changed oil, plug, gas and pulled shroud to check for mice. I can get it to start, but it dies after 15-20 seconds. The needle valve was out only 3/8 turn and the engine runs with it fully seated. Carb issues? Like the very old Monday Night Football segment, "You Make The Call!" Thanx, Dave P.S. Engine is a B&S Model 130232, Type 3031-01, Code 87052907


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk Dave.I believe your right about the carb needing a cleaning and a few new parts,such as the fuel pump diaphragm.Here is a link to some carb information and a link to the service manual for your engine.Hope this helps.


Carb info-

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_pulsa-jet_horiz_fixed.asp
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_pulsa-jet_horiz_adj.asp

Engine info-

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


----------



## Will_Workforgear

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk Dave.I believe your right about the carb needing a cleaning and a few new parts,such as the fuel pump diaphragm.Here is a link to some carb information and a link to the service manual for your engine.Hope this helps.


USMCGRUNT, I think you steered me in exactly the right direction. A poor fuel pump diaphragm would fit the symptoms I'm seeing. Getting a carb rebuild kit from MFG Supply for $20 shipped. That plus replacing the original plug! (20 yrs old) will be less than $25 for a working generator. :thumbsup:I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanx again, Dave


----------



## boondocks

*Tecumseh lawnmower engine kick-back problem*

I have a LV195EA Tecumseh engine on a Yardman lawnmower. It has recently started to "kick-back" during the starting process. It can be severe enough to rip the pull cord from your hand if you give it a strong pull. It will start if you "baby" the pull cord and pull several times(more than should be necessary and if pulled to fast you experience the strong kick-back). The engine runs well once it starts. There is very little time (probably 15 hours) on this motor. I am reasonably versed in mechanics. The problem seems to be timing related. However, I can't see any way of adjusting the timing. The ignition system is an integrated coil. I have checked the flywheel key and it is in perfect condition. I welcome your comments.


----------



## geogrubb

boondocks said:


> I have a LV195EA Tecumseh engine on a Yardman lawnmower. It has recently started to "kick-back" during the starting process. It can be severe enough to rip the pull cord from your hand if you give it a strong pull. It will start if you "baby" the pull cord and pull several times(more than should be necessary and if pulled to fast you experience the strong kick-back). The engine runs well once it starts. There is very little time (probably 15 hours) on this motor. I am reasonably versed in mechanics. The problem seems to be timing related. However, I can't see any way of adjusting the timing. The ignition system is an integrated coil. I have checked the flywheel key and it is in perfect condition. I welcome your comments.


 You cannot check this engines flywheel key by removing the bolt and looking down at the key, you must remove the flywheel, please refer to the pics below. Have a good one. Geo
Looks good here.....









However....


----------



## Fun Value

*Hi. I am Fun Value.*

Hi!:wave:


----------



## Mark walker

*new member*

hello everyone


----------



## DaveHall

*Honda HRT216 SDA*

serial # 6016742
I having trouble attaching a clutch cable to the clutch lever on the transmission on a Honda HRT216 SDA.
There is a rectangular hole is the lever that a plastic piece locks into. When I attach the cable end then
try snap in the plastic it just won't go. It appears there is not enough slack between the cable end and the lock itself to allow
it to snap in all the way. I must be doing something wrong as this should be simple to do and am afraid I might damage the cable itself. Any advise would certainly be appreciated. I have a .pdf with a diagram if that would help
Thanks
Dave


----------



## m13

*m13*

Hello all, I am new at this so lets have fun. I have a carryall 727 that started smoking all of a sudden,lost power and now won't run. Found blown head gasket and replaced, lapped valves all looks good. Still no start but have suction and presure on carb intake hose. Are there any thoughts?


----------



## edlyons

*My info*

Retired Postal worker; Army vet: small engine hobbyist; 2 cycle engines drive me up the wall
Thanks Ed


----------



## usmcgrunt

edlyons said:


> Retired Postal worker; Army vet: small engine hobbyist; 2 cycle engines drive me up the wall
> Thanks Ed


Hello Ed,welcome to Hobby Talk.You have all the qualifications to be a valued member. Thank you for your service,military and postal.Pull up a chair,prepare your questions and ask away.Someone here will be glad to help.:thumbsup:


----------



## kebs45

hi everyone, looking forward to hobby talk to help get my stuff fixed and help others fix their stuff


----------



## welliott

*welliott*

Have a fairly new push mower with briggs motor (300 series) It has no throttle control & am trying to set engine speed.Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## geogrubb

welliott said:


> Have a fairly new push mower with briggs motor (300 series) It has no throttle control & am trying to set engine speed.Any suggestions anyone?


The linkage probably looks something like the pic below, to increase speed you bend the tab the large spring is hooked into to the right(forward) to slow it down go the other way, don't bend it up or down just forward or backward. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## trapperjohn

Hi to all. I got here through a google search on a Tecumseh OHSK110 which I just bought. Looks like a great place to hang out.


----------



## dhschultz39

*New B&S engine in 1984 JD 116*

I've recorded the steps followed to install a new B&S 31E777-0130-B1 engine in my John Deere 116/970S lawn tractor with the B&S 402707 0148 01 twin cylinder, opposed piston engine. The old engine was tired, but not broke (sold it for $100). The cost to overhaul was a push on buying new from BNE.com; another $150 for new fuel pump, exhaust, belts, plumbing, and about 32 hrs labor, including some welding to re-inforce where cut aways made. If you respond by e-mail, I'll send you some pics if desired to support steps in attached guide to make the mod; maybe it will help you decide what to do with your old JD.
r/dave s


----------



## drag-on 389

*new member*

Hi this is my first posting. I want to know what gear oil my crafstman model 917.288270 6 speed, 24 h.p. 46 inch cut riding mower uses in the transaxle and where do i find the filling port.


----------



## thomasready

*thomasready intoduction*

I'm happy to be apart of the form, I'm into 80cc bike motors and found this forum doing a google search. thanks for the acceptance Thom.


----------



## GetSome1116

I'm new to small engine repair i like working with 2 and 4 cycle engines and want to know were can I get cheap tools ecspecially for flywheels any help would be great Im excited to be part of this forum thanks


----------



## geogrubb

GetSome1116 said:


> I'm new to small engine repair i like working with 2 and 4 cycle engines and want to know were can I get cheap tools ecspecially for flywheels any help would be great Im excited to be part of this forum thanks


You can get inexpensive useable tools from Harbor Freight, usually you can borrow pullers from places like Advance Auto Parts and Autozone. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## send refund

*good stuff*

Nice and very interesting


----------



## grumpygrizzly

Paul here from Vancouver, WA.. No, not Canada and NO, not Washington DC.. (Who named this stupid town anyway??) I usually just tell folks I'm from Portland, OR.. 

I've been working on a BUNCH of small engines and gettin pretty lucky putting them back in running order. I buy cheap, sell for a little profit and put the profit in a jar.. When I get to around $800 I'd like to take one of the online courses and get some of that ed-U-ma-cation and a fancy deeploma.

Does anyone have experience with Foley-Belsaw, Penn Foster, BYU or SCI Training?? Your thoughts and opinions would be most helpful. 

I know, I know, there's no money in this etc.. etc.. but, I've got a 14x60 shop in my back yard and love working on motors (I've got 8 motorcycles, a 4 wheelers, 2 jetskis, a boat and a ton of small engines I've picked up here and there). I don't plan to open a storefront, just want to get a lil hustle goin to keep me busy.


----------



## Sir Thomas

*A Floridian living in NC*

Hi! My name is Doug but I'm using the User Name Sir Thomas because my first name is Thomas. I was born and raised in Jacksonville, Florida but was transferred to Charlotte, NC 4 1/2 years ago. I've been with the company for 37 years as a Graphic's Technician but was recently laid off so I chose to apply for (and got) early retirement (I'm 64). Outside of Gardening and Photography, I love working on small engine, mostly old 4 cycle. I've been asked to tinker with two 2 cycle engines and like it. One was a Craftsman 42cc Special Edition (probably made by Polan) Chainsaw. I got it running. Who ever worked on it before routed the fuel lines wrong and also pinched a line between the carburetor and the mount. The second one I'm having a bit of trouble with. It's also a Craftsman but a 25cc Sim Pull gas blower. At first I thought it wasn't getting any fire so dummy me (remember I'm new at this) I thought it was the ignition coil. I should have checked the resistant with a meter first. I wasn't getting any spark but with the new one I'm definitely getting spark but it's not getting fuel. This one has the primer bulb directly on the carburetor. It seems like it was priming OK. I noticed that when I take the spark plug out and pull on the Chainsaw I fixed, I was seeing gas vapors come out the sparkplug hole. The blower is not doing that. I have completely disassembled and cleaned all the parts, blowing out all the ports with a can of "dust buster". No change. I'm going to search the threads to see if anyone had the same problem and got answers.


----------



## geogrubb

Sir Thomas said:


> Hi! My name is Doug but I'm using the User Name Sir Thomas because my first name is Thomas. I was born and raised in Jacksonville, Florida but was transferred to Charlotte, NC 4 1/2 years ago. I've been with the company for 37 years as a Graphic's Technician but was recently laid off so I chose to apply for (and got) early retirement (I'm 64). Outside of Gardening and Photography, I love working on small engine, mostly old 4 cycle. I've been asked to tinker with two 2 cycle engines and like it. One was a Craftsman 42cc Special Edition (probably made by Polan) Chainsaw. I got it running. Who ever worked on it before routed the fuel lines wrong and also pinched a line between the carburetor and the mount. The second one I'm having a bit of trouble with. It's also a Craftsman but a 25cc Sim Pull gas blower. At first I thought it wasn't getting any fire so dummy me (remember I'm new at this) I thought it was the ignition coil. I should have checked the resistant with a meter first. I wasn't getting any spark but with the new one I'm definitely getting spark but it's not getting fuel. This one has the primer bulb directly on the carburetor. It seems like it was priming OK. I noticed that when I take the spark plug out and pull on the Chainsaw I fixed, I was seeing gas vapors come out the sparkplug hole. The blower is not doing that. I have completely disassembled and cleaned all the parts, blowing out all the ports with a can of "dust buster". No change. I'm going to search the threads to see if anyone had the same problem and got answers.


Check to make sure the bolts holding the cylinder on are tight, these blowers have a tendency for the bolts to come loose, try to wiggle the muffler is an easy way to tell. Check the compression you need 90 lbs for it to run, remove the muffler and spark plug, shine a light in the plug hole as you slowly turn the engine over, check the piston and cylinder walls for scoring and scratches which would indicate it is shot. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## mikecroc

Hello to all of the HobbyTalk people. Thanks for letting me join the forum.


----------



## usmcgrunt

mikecroc said:


> Hello to all of the HobbyTalk people. Thanks for letting me join the forum.


Hello Mike welcome to Hobby Talk.


----------



## Sir Thomas

geogrubb said:


> Check to make sure the bolts holding the cylinder on are tight, these blowers have a tendency for the bolts to come loose, try to wiggle the muffler is an easy way to tell. Check the compression you need 90 lbs for it to run, remove the muffler and spark plug, shine a light in the plug hole as you slowly turn the engine over, check the piston and cylinder walls for scoring and scratches which would indicate it is shot. Have a good one. Geo


I mentioned this elsewhere. The blower is getting only 40 to 45 psi compression. There are no scores in the cylinder and no cracks in the ring but the ring is almost flush with the piston. I tried to see if it was seated in the landing or frozen but using Seafoam Cleaner. No luck. The owner mentioned that the church had another blower that messed up and they found out someone was putting regular gas in it. He said he had left his at the church for a while. I have come to the conclusion that since the oil in the gas lubricates the inside of the cylinder and the cylinder wall that running it without the oil would wear the ring down. I'm going to try to locate a ring locally since shipping and handling is outrageous. Hopefully there is no wear on the cylinder wall.


----------



## geogrubb

Sir Thomas said:


> I mentioned this elsewhere. The blower is getting only 40 to 45 psi compression. There are no scores in the cylinder and no cracks in the ring but the ring is almost flush with the piston. I tried to see if it was seated in the landing or frozen but using Seafoam Cleaner. No luck. The owner mentioned that the church had another blower that messed up and they found out someone was putting regular gas in it. He said he had left his at the church for a while. I have come to the conclusion that since the oil in the gas lubricates the inside of the cylinder and the cylinder wall that running it without the oil would wear the ring down. I'm going to try to locate a ring locally since shipping and handling is outrageous. Hopefully there is no wear on the cylinder wall.


Rather than wearing the ring down the heat may have removed the temper in the ring steel, however I find that all very unlikely for a Craftsman/Poulan blower, the cylinder walls would have scored to the point of shutdown long before that happened. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## BEN10

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and have a Honda HRX537 mower with a GSV160 engine with a bent crankshaft. I need to get a workshop manual for technical details and I also would love some help from someone who has done this job before. Please help


----------



## Sir Thomas

BEN10 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum and have a Honda HRX537 mower with a GSV160 engine with a bent crankshaft. I need to get a workshop manual for technical details and I also would love some help from someone who has done this job before. Please help


I don't know anything about this engine or Hondas but you might can download here (http://edoqs.com/honda-gsv160-service-manual) but you have to register or you can order one on eBay here (http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...onda-gsv160-service-manual&_sacat=0&_from=R40)


----------



## BEN10

Thanks for the links, think I'll go for the hard copy on e-bay


----------



## bike_man1913

*80cc*

i just bought a new 80cc kit Friday. it ran fine for the first two days, i messed around with he carb and the needle inside and it started to idle kinda high then clonked out on me and didn't start up till today well kinda started, it was spudering really hard then clonked out and wont start. Whats going on?


----------



## Sir Thomas

bike_man1913 said:


> i just bought a new 80cc kit Friday. it ran fine for the first two days, i messed around with he carb and the needle inside and it started to idle kinda high then clonked out on me and didn't start up till today well kinda started, it was spudering really hard then clonked out and wont start. Whats going on?


When you say you messed around with the needle, did you turn it in. The needle are sensitive and if you over tighten you can damage the tip. Unscrew the needle and the seat and see if there's any damage.


----------



## usmcgrunt

bike_man1913 said:


> i just bought a new 80cc kit Friday. it ran fine for the first two days, i messed around with he carb and the needle inside and it started to idle kinda high then clonked out on me and didn't start up till today well kinda started, it was spudering really hard then clonked out and wont start. Whats going on?


Hello and welcome bikeman. There are numerous youtube videos that may help you. This one in particular shows the main needle jet adjustment. Changing the setting from where the factory had it, probably changed the air\fuel ratio now. See if your owners manual gives you the needle position setting.





Or view this forum for more help-
http://motorbicycling.com/


----------



## bike_man1913

*80cc*

ive just blew out the whole carb and the needle look fine. yesterday i got it to start well sorda, it was like jerking like is was choking. so i went out and bought a new spark plug and it did the same thing.


----------



## Sir Thomas

bike_man1913 said:


> ive just blew out the whole carb and the needle look fine. yesterday i got it to start well sorda, it was like jerking like is was choking. so i went out and bought a new spark plug and it did the same thing.


Look at the steps provided on this link http://www.instructables.com/id/80cc-BICYCLE-motorized-ENGINE-KIT/step5/

Another interesting link: 




You mention cleaning. Do these carburetors have check valves? Did you clean it with white spirits?


----------



## hgarblnd

Does anyone have a repair manual for a briggs model 326434, need instructions on setting the timing.


----------



## Sir Thomas

hgarblnd said:


> Does anyone have a repair manual for a briggs model 326434, need instructions on setting the timing.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Briggs-and-Stratton-Service-Repair-Manuals-Available-for-just-5-/291045137276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c3a45b7c


----------



## usmcgrunt

hgarblnd said:


> Does anyone have a repair manual for a briggs model 326434, need instructions on setting the timing.


Link posted in the four cycle forum.


----------



## getterdone

*Hello everyone*

Hello im new to the site what brought me here today was problems with my strikemaster auger TC300. The problem is it starts and dies starts and dies after dozen of pulls I try a new plug, nothing same result so I poured a little gas down the spark plug hole fired it up starts stay ons till the gas burns out. so I figures the Carb pulled it apart cleaned it. put everything back together replace the fuel line and still the same result. Can it be that the carb needs to be rebuild. also on the carb is the butter fly suppose to be closed all the way when throttles is off or open just a little for air ?:wave:
and the gaskets called the sawdust gasket i believe is bad there gone on both bottom and top shaft lever


----------



## F/sgt

Just want to say hi, l have not posted but l have really enjoyed this site. It's helpful and l learn a lot. Thanks
:wave:


----------



## tinkerman

Howdy, ya'll!


----------



## jrlawhorne

*Hello There*

Hi. I'm new on the forum. I don't repair small engines all the time. Only when mine act up.


----------



## mdunbar

*2 cycle engine trouble*

I have a Strikemaster 137 magnum that will not start but it kicks. But when it kicks gasoline leaks out of the muffler. I have rebuilt the carburetor to factory specs and did a compression check. It holds at 125 psi. But this will not run. Any ideas or thoughts or could someone point me in the right direction. Any help would be useful. Thanks.


----------



## gfmiller

*New Member Greeting*

Hi all

I've got a Honda GX31 to repair for a friend. The motor is attached to a brushcutter and is temperamental when hot. I've cleaned the carbi, needle seems to seat OK, but each time it runs the oil contents in the sump increases.
I can only hazard a guess that fuel is leaking into the crankcase for some reason.


----------



## First Gen

*New Member*

Hi to all of you! I hate to start out with "INEED HELP" so I'll just say I have the need to learn about these little monsters! I have cleaned the carbs out and got them running but that's about it. I drive a tractor trailer for a living. With out us WE'D ALL BE NAKED HUNGERY and HOMELESS...we wouldn't have small engines either. I live in the North East with my wife and 3 dogs. I look forward to learning something I can apply to the gremlins in my rototiller and soon! Spring just popped. the wife has the seeds started in the basement,
Joe :wave:


----------



## shawtown

*New guy on the block*

Hello to everyone where ever u r near r far just join the group. I am retried i tinker with small engines as a hobby. i am not working on a poulan wild thing rebuild the carb,replace plug and ignition module ,have fire an gas but it still won't start r even hit. Any ideals will appreciator.:


----------



## usmcgrunt

shawtown said:


> Hello to everyone where ever u r near r far just join the group. I am retried i tinker with small engines as a hobby. i am not working on a poulan wild thing rebuild the carb,replace plug and ignition module ,have fire an gas but it still won't start r even hit. Any ideals will appreciator.:


Hello and welcome shawtown. The very first thing to check on ANY 2-cycle engine is COMPRESSION. Anything less than 90 to 100psi will be difficult to impossible to start. Do a compression test and post your results in a new thread in the two cycle forum for more help with your saw.


----------



## shawtown

*poulan chainsaw*

The compression 89 2 90 and still not starting or hit.Ok all you smart people out there tell me what you think or you would do? And as always thanks for the inform.


----------



## paul54

*New here, Hello. Have a question.*

It's good to be here and hope to learn a bunch.

Am planning to retire in a couple of years. Would like to start an outdoor power equipment/small engine repair biz.

I have been reading and looking so far. Figured if I got a few years jump on it, it would help me get my biz going when I do retire.

Any schools, training Cd's/DVDs, books/manuals and any others you could suggest? Plan to look at garage sales for equipment that's not working to learn on.

Any ideas or help would be appreciated. 

Paul


----------



## fixitfritz

*New member...hello*

Hi,
I'm new member fixitfritz living in Northern IL-USA.

Today I'm just looking for info on a Tecumseh HM80 engine with no spark even after installing a new solid state ignition coil.
The fly wheel magnets will pull on a screwdriver tip at about 5/8"
The air gap is set to 0.015
Any suggestions ?


----------



## usmcgrunt

fixitfritz said:


> Hi,
> I'm new member fixitfritz living in Northern IL-USA.
> 
> Today I'm just looking for info on a Tecumseh HM80 engine with no spark even after installing a new solid state ignition coil.
> The fly wheel magnets will pull on a screwdriver tip at about 5/8"
> The air gap is set to 0.015
> Any suggestions ?


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk fritz. Have you tried leaving the kill switch wire on the coil disconnected and checking for spark? You will lose spark if that wire is grounded anywhere along it's length or the ignition switch is grounding out.. If you do get spark now, the old coil is probably still good. Also, try a new spark plug or a spark checker if you have one. Here is a link to the service manual, if you don't already have one. Let us know what you find.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## 4cyguy

*Thanks in advance*

Hello from Barry in Colorado. I registered after appreciating the advice I've found on this forum. We let a mower sit for two years with gas in the tank. The old gas smelled like paint thinner! Got it drained, filled with fresh fuel, would not fire without ether, would not run. Removed the Nikki carb fuel bowl, found green gunk (algae?) plugging main jet. Got that cleaned, mower started and ran for fifteen minutes, charging battery. A week later, the tank that had been full of gas was empty, oil smells like gas and now engine only runs for about 10 seconds before dying. With these symptoms, what is the likely problem? BTW, this carb does not have a fuel shut off solenoid and there is no mechanical valve to prevent gas from flowing out of gas tank.


----------



## HDRider46706

*Hello and Many Thanks to a member...*

Hi there, I'm James from N. Indiana.. I just joined with the main reason to express my thanks to one of the members; old timer, who, in an old post (2008). This solved my problem with fuel/vent line routing on an old Craftsman Chainsaw..

As many know, the lines aged and got brittle so I was off to repair them.. purchased the hoses and other hardware and began - with two ports on the carburetor and a vent line and feed line into the fuel tank (no primer on this model), I thought I was done - the saw would start and only run for about 10 seconds and stop - the frustration built a bit.. Of course, I started on YouTube and Sears websites and got the same old thing - the easy part but nothing to solve the problem... I proceeded to look more on the Iweb and found the same thing over and over.... Then I stumbled on HobbyTalk and old timers post,, he not only explained the "5 ends" of the hoses but very well explained how to access them and replace.. 

After about a half hour following the instructions, the saw started on the third pull, stayed running and even accelerated with power!!! Now I can proceed to cut down some needed trees, one of my spring tasks.. 

Thanks old timer

James


----------



## TerryinFL

*2 cycle issues*

Greetings all - have been a tinkerer with motorized equipment for some time without too much difficulty making repairs. Got a couple 2 cycle that have been giving me fits lately so I searched for a site to see if there was help for my issues and maybe I'll be able to do likewise for someone else as time goes on.


----------



## ray432

*Moped Fanatic*

I'm here for other reasons though. Mainly mowers and other outdoor equipment. Greetings everyone.


----------



## 1939ford

Hello to everyone on hobby talkl This is my first time.
Will be talking later for info

Gary


----------



## fishtwo

Thanks for the service that you apply. This is my first use of your site. Exciting to be part !


----------



## mring

*mring*

first time trying out site . hope to get help repairing my club car golf cart


----------



## Sutho

*ClubCar help needed!!!*

Hi all,
I have a 1990 gas clubcar which I refurbished. I have put a lift kit in which makes it look and feel like a totally different machine, but in a good way.
My problem is this, since raising the rear suspension and finishing the rebuild, the cart engine is jumping sometimes violently as I engage the throttle before it takes off.
Can anyone tell me why? and how to get it smooth again please?


----------



## jekoenig

Greetings from James in Georgia. Whenever needed, I tinker with small engines from a riding mower to a push mower to a go kart to a chain saw to a weed trimmer, etc. Latest and current project is rebuilding an old Snapper self propelled mower with a Wisconsin Robin engine. It's heavy compared to the newer mowers out there, but takes me back to the days as a young man when I mowed yards with my dad. Anyone seen rust on the inside of a spark plug before? When I find the appropriate place for the thread, I'll approach this. Thank you, in advance.


----------



## tinkersc

Hi all from SC. I've taken a lil small engine course in my youth but wanted to get serious about it due to trying to keep arthritic joints active. Just want a hobby to learn from and enjoy the results. This site seems active and informative. I look forward to learning and helping if I can. Thanks, mark


----------



## usmcgrunt

tinkersc said:


> Hi all from SC. I've taken a lil small engine course in my youth but wanted to get serious about it due to trying to keep arthritic joints active. Just want a hobby to learn from and enjoy the results. This site seems active and informative. I look forward to learning and helping if I can. Thanks, mark


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk Mark.


----------



## bucco

*Weedeater blower*

Greetings all I am Tony from Melbourne Australia

I am having trouble starting my weedeater leaf blower model GBI 30 v
it will start after a dozen or two pulls and changing positions on the choke lever,
it runs for a few seconds and then stop,this madness will go on for hours untill
i give up. I have tried with fresh fuel and 50:1 mix with no improvement


----------



## Gilbert Iron claw

*Gilbert Iron Claw*

Hey Bucco, this sounds just like my problem w/ the twist N' edge weed eater I have. Used to work great but now I can't get it to run above full choke. I have never blogged before and couldn't find where to send a question so I thought I might reply to yours and maybe you can explain what I do to post a question.
Thanks in advance. 
Love Him!
GIC


----------



## rrmeidl

*New Member*

Hello all, just joined this site to help out if I can. I worked on Kohler engines for a long time and no longer do it very much. Just for close friends. Since I quit the business I have a good selection of NOS Kohler parts, if anyone is interested I can post a PDF list. Hope you all have a nice day!
Rick


----------



## Balleyl8085

Hello all, I just joined today and have a question. On a craftsman LT1000, I took the deck down and replaced the blades, put it back together and now the lever for the blade engagement cable is so stiff that it won't move and engage... What might be the issue here?


----------



## 30yearTech

Balleyl8085 said:


> Hello all, I just joined today and have a question. On a craftsman LT1000, I took the deck down and replaced the blades, put it back together and now the lever for the blade engagement cable is so stiff that it won't move and engage... What might be the issue here?


Did you remove the engagement cable from the mower deck? If so, perhaps it's not attached to the correct pulley.


----------



## Texasflyboy

*Howdy from Virginia...*

The name is Tom, from Falls Church, VA (Northern VA).

I've been working on my own small engines since I was a kid in short pants, but lately I don'd usually have the time to repair my own. Except for the occasional problem that seems to still be within my skillset.

My hobbies are Bullet Casting, Reloading, Flying, and traveling.

Hope I can contribute to the knowledge base here.


----------



## lou503

*3.5 HP Briggs, starts, but can't keep it running.*

Partial Choke does the trick, so I know it's running too lean. I dismantled the carb, cleaned it pretty thoroughly with Barryman's Carb spray. Shot it through all of the jets, tubes etc. Installed a new diaphragm, re-assembled and have the same result.
What am I missing? I cleaned the pick-up tube, the tank etc. New gas. IOts starts right away as long as it is choked, and sounds about right at half choke, but won't run without some choke.

Advice would be appreciated.

Thanks, Lou, Pacific NW, first time poster, long time reader.

Motor Numbers: 333947 933C


----------



## NJWarlock

*Tecumseh Vector XL/C 5.5 HP*

Hello!! I'm looking for a parts diagram for this motor. If anyone has one that I can view, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## bige46

I have Tecumseh Earthquake Hole Digger Model 9800 with LEV195. Does anybody here has the Carburetor Linkage Diagram for this engine. Thank you!


----------



## bige46

I am looking for repair manual for Tecumseh Earthquake Model 9800, it has 3.8 hp LV195. Thank you in advance!


----------



## geogrubb

bige46 said:


> I am looking for repair manual for Tecumseh Earthquake Model 9800, it has 3.8 hp LV195. Thank you in advance!


Here is the link to the manual. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Eddyman

*6.5 Briggs & Stratton INTEK I/C 7/8 side shaft*

Great motor, low hours, friend wants to buy for his go cart.
How much is it worth? I really don't want to give it to him.
I work and pay for my toys so I think he should to!


----------



## nogo

*New guy from Texas*

I joined the forum after lurking for a while. The friendly atmosphere was a deciding factor. My goal is to become better informed about small engines so I can make simple repairs and do maintenance correctly. I have more tools than skills but know my limitations.


----------



## rod w

bige46 said:


> I have Tecumseh Earthquake Hole Digger Model 9800 with LEV195. Does anybody here has the Carburetor Linkage Diagram for this engine. Thank you!


Look up tecumseh parts break down on the we for tecumseh engine parts you will need model and spec numbers also stamped numbers on carb body


----------



## rod w

30yearTech said:


> Did you remove the engagement cable from the mower deck? If so, perhaps it's not attached to the correct pulley.


Look at deck pivot arms seized bushings also frozen cable from lever to deck a common issue get model numbers under seat look up sears craftsman web site for parts break down


----------



## rod w

Start with 1fuel filter clean or replace check fuel hoses old cracked next compression and then carb pull down and lean up all passages check screen etc


----------



## rod w

lou503 said:


> Partial Choke does the trick, so I know it's running too lean. I dismantled the carb, cleaned it pretty thoroughly with Barryman's Carb spray. Shot it through all of the jets, tubes etc. Installed a new diaphragm, re-assembled and have the same result.
> What am I missing? I cleaned the pick-up tube, the tank etc. New gas. IOts starts right away as long as it is choked, and sounds about right at half choke, but won't run without some choke.
> 
> Advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Lou, Pacific NW, first time poster, long time reader.
> 
> Motor Numbers: 333947 933C


Chek for cracks in fuel pick up tubes also blocked passages in body


----------



## rod w

Eddyman said:


> Great motor, low hours, friend wants to buy for his go cart.
> How much is it worth? I really don't want to give it to him.
> I work and pay for my toys so I think he should to!


200.00 to250.00 sale


----------



## rod w

NJWarlock said:


> Hello!! I'm looking for a parts diagram for this motor. If anyone has one that I can view, I would greatly appreciate it.


Locate stamp numbers or decal on recoil housing look up tecumseh small engine parts onsepw.com small engine


----------



## rod w

4cyguy said:


> Hello from Barry in Colorado. I registered after appreciating the advice I've found on this forum. We let a mower sit for two years with gas in the tank. The old gas smelled like paint thinner! Got it drained, filled with fresh fuel, would not fire without ether, would not run. Removed the Nikki carb fuel bowl, found green gunk (algae?) plugging main jet. Got that cleaned, mower started and ran for fifteen minutes, charging battery. A week later, the tank that had been full of gas was empty, oil smells like gas and now engine only runs for about 10 seconds before dying. With these symptoms, what is the likely problem? BTW, this carb does not have a fuel shut off solenoid and there is no mechanical valve to prevent gas from flowing out of gas tank.


Sounds like briggs engine you will need to drain crankcase replace oil pull carb reclean check float forcracks and install a new carb kit with brass seat and new inlet needle valve


----------



## 7394

Hello All- Been a while, but still around..


----------



## jaceybw

*greensmaster 3150*

i have a greensmaster 3150 and the reels wont spin with the motor in jus replaced the hydraulic motor on it and still wont spin


----------



## jaceybw

i also have another 3150 greensmaster that keeps blowing fuses we had to put it on the battery charger an now its blowing the 20 watt fuse while its mowing


----------



## bknight

*Hello the forum*

Joined today and typed a long story about it, when I went to preview it I was informed I had not logged in. Lost the story, duh! This is a very useful site and I learned enough just by reading the replies of many to people with similar problems as I had. I say HAD, because after the above experience I went out and tried one more time and solved my problem on two engines! Yea, and thank you to all the knowledgeable folks on here. I will learn much more than I could teach!
Long story shortened: I had two horizontal shaft motors with two different Carbs. Both engines would run with a prime but stop after 2-3 seconds. Figured fuel starvation. Got both fixed today. Been trying for a week on just one of them. Disassembled and cleaned that sucker at least five times, reassembled and tried again and still had a motor that would run on a prime. I believe I had two problems one was from some bad gas the other I probably created by over tightening the nut on the bottom of the fuel bowl on the carb. I deformed the bowl just enough that the float could not drop down to let fuel in! I removed the bowl and found a can that had a concave bottom so that there was a slight space under the bowl after placing it on the can's curved surface, which served as an anvil. I found a screw driver with a rounded curved butt on the handle, placed it on the hole in the bowl and gave the end of the screw driver a judicious smack with a wooden mallet, ( screw driver is upside down while doing this). Replaced the bowl onto the carburetor and, bingo, I had a engine that runs like new. I did replace the needle and valve and cleaned all the orifices as recommended by all your good advice given to all the others. You guys probably help a lot more folks than you realize! BIG THANKS TO YOU!
I tackled the other engine which was totally different in type of carburetor and managed to clean it and rebuild it as described to others. My tiller is running like new and so is my lawn edger. Again much thanks. I was able to fix both before I asked here, but it was very much because I had read so many accounts of how-tos and I wanted to say thanks and give credit where credit is due! I quit reading and searching I believe on page 72 on 4 cycle repair forum. Interesting place for someone like me that knew NOTHING about what I was doing! I hope my story about flattening the bowl might save someone else some grief.:wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt

bknight said:


> I will learn much more than I could teach!


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk bknight. Good job and very ingenious on the bowl repair. You learned something here and have already taught someone else a technique. Thanks for sharing your experience with us.:thumbsup:


----------



## steveborman

*Preved. Now all is clear, I thank for the information.*

Preved-Medved 

I apologise, but, in my opinion, you are mistaken. I suggest it to discuss.


----------



## sideburns95

*7 horse techumseh no start*

I have been working with a seven horse Techumseh engine mounted on an Ariens snowblower. So far The compression checks out at 90 pounds. The carb has been chemically cleaned. Valves were checked for proper seating. Spark plug fires like crazy outside the cylinder. Carb linkage is correct. Fresh gas in tank. lines not plugged. Timing is correct. 

Any ideas out there?


----------



## geogrubb

sideburns95 said:


> I have been working with a seven horse Techumseh engine mounted on an Ariens snowblower. So far The compression checks out at 90 pounds. The carb has been chemically cleaned. Valves were checked for proper seating. Spark plug fires like crazy outside the cylinder. Carb linkage is correct. Fresh gas in tank. lines not plugged. Timing is correct.
> 
> Any ideas out there?


Did you clean the tiny hole near the top of the bowl nut, it is usually the problem, I use the wire from a twist tie to clean it. ref pic below. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## haydad

hello all new hear glad to meet everyone fron l rock ar.,Ive got a night mare poulan pro link 31cc ppb .I replaced fuel lines and bulb replaced pull cord not sure of gas lines are right or if its even firing ,help me please or its foing to trash thanks


----------



## Rickyacky

*Trim-All Model KS-17 Lawn Edger*

Hello Hobby Talk Community,

I came upon your website searching for Trim-All lawn edger parts. I'm like the other gentlemen, I think his name was Larry. Like his, my edger is old 25+ years. I inherited from my mother. This edger has been a jewel to me giving me service for years without any problems. The only thing I change on it was belt and wheels. Now I need a spindle shaft, pulley and bushings. I appreciate the help in finding these parts. Hate to part with something so durable. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## marialuk

Hello everybody. I am a new menber. My name is Marialuk.


----------



## enginelift1979

*Intro*

Hello I am new here. I am just starting out in small engine repair. I am trying to teach myself which is how I learn best. I hope you guys are ready because I have alot of questions because I am not afraid to learn or ask questions!


----------



## Robert1972

*Hi all*

Hello I am new to the forum...i have worked on small motorcycle engines for many years now and specialize in small honda horizontal singles like ct70,z50 etc.


----------



## jslewis67

*New Member*

Hello - I'm new. I don't have much experience, I kind of learn on the fly. I'm trying to fix my craftsman lawn tractor that's having trouble starting


----------



## Trevorsking

*New Member*

Hello everyone, my name is Ron from Fredericksburg Virginia. Questions soon to follow on my Lawn tractor motor!!


----------



## flaco

*New*

Hi I am new here. I've been scratching my head over an issue with my craftsman mower and I sure could use some help.


----------



## william8983

*Old Trim All lawn edger*

Hello I just joined and this is my first posting. I hope I am doing this correctly.

I have a Trim All lawn edger, Model KS 19 - Deluxe, manufactured by K&S Manufacturing of Ft. Worth Texas. I purchesed the edger about 1974. It has a Briggs and Straton 4 cycle engine, 2 HP 3600 RPM. Model 60102 0267-01.
I need the edger blade shaft which is about 3/8 diameter and 5.5 inches long. Any help in obtaining the shaft and any other parts I may need to replace the shaft would be appreciated. Also any directions for me to replace the shaft would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Albert279

*Albert279*

Hello, I joined Hobby Talk to learn about different problems and the solutions used to correct problems in small engines. I find a lot of interesting reading in the different posts by all the people. Now my question, I have a craftsman 10 hp snowblower and I have been trying to find the engine serial number for parts and can't find it on the engine. Snowblower is model C-950-52379-5. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Albert279 said:


> Hello, I joined Hobby Talk to learn about different problems and the solutions used to correct problems in small engines. I find a lot of interesting reading in the different posts by all the people. Now my question, I have a craftsman 10 hp snowblower and I have been trying to find the engine serial number for parts and can't find it on the engine. Snowblower is model C-950-52379-5. Any help would be appreciated.


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk Albert. If this is a Tecumseh engine and it has electric start, remove the two screws holding the push button assembly on top of the motor. Underneath will be the model, type and serial numbers stamped into the recoil shroud.


----------



## Albert279

Ty , will check this out very shortly.
Found the following numbers under paint on the shroud
143-756202 ser 5312D
now need manual for same


----------



## usmcgrunt

Albert279 said:


> Ty , will check this out very shortly.
> Found the following numbers under paint on the shroud
> 143-756202 ser 5312D
> now need manual for same


Sears number 143.756202 is a Tecumseh HM100-159101K and this is the service manual for it-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

This is the parts list you will need-
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=HM100-159101K&dn=EHM10011159101K-EN

I hope this helps.


----------



## shawnjuan005

*Newbie in the community*

Hello all,My name is Shawn i reside in Chicago and i'm new to the site but been working on small engines for a while. I have a Questions i buy alot of my parts from Sears parts direct or either ebay and A few other places .Do anyone know of other places to buy carb rebuild kits ,plugs etc for reasonable prices .I would like to buy in bulk because ordering parts as i need them takes days when i can just have kits on hand for repairs that only take me a hour or so to do.


----------



## usmcgrunt

shawnjuan005 said:


> Hello all,My name is Shawn i reside in Chicago and i'm new to the site but been working on small engines for a while. I have a Questions i buy alot of my parts from Sears parts direct or either ebay and A few other places .Do anyone know of other places to buy carb rebuild kits ,plugs etc for reasonable prices .I would like to buy in bulk because ordering parts as i need them takes days when i can just have kits on hand for repairs that only take me a hour or so to do.


Hello Shawn, welcome to Hobby Talk. Chicago is pretty large, not sure where you are. There is a parts distributor on the southwest side of Chicago that I get a lot of parts from when I need them right away. I do not work there or receive anything for recommending them. They are just nice knowledgeable people who 99% of the time have anything I need. They are a block east of First Avenue on Ogden. Their prices are reasonable and they give 10% discounts when they get to know you or have a tax number.

Keen Edge
8615 Ogden Avenue
Lyons, Illinois 60534
708-447-4735


----------



## geogrubb

shawnjuan005 said:


> Hello all,My name is Shawn i reside in Chicago and i'm new to the site but been working on small engines for a while. I have a Questions i buy alot of my parts from Sears parts direct or either ebay and A few other places .Do anyone know of other places to buy carb rebuild kits ,plugs etc for reasonable prices .I would like to buy in bulk because ordering parts as i need them takes days when i can just have kits on hand for repairs that only take me a hour or so to do.


There are a bunch of them, a few would be jackssmallengines, mandd, outdoordistributors, repairclinic, ereplacementparts, partstree, oscar-wilson, and the list goes on. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Albert279

Thanks usmcgrunt, that was exactly what I needed.


----------



## shawnjuan005

Thanks usmcgrunt and geogrubb but i use most of those too. But usmcgrunt where on the southwest side? I live in south suburbs Matteson to be exact but i'm around the southwest side alot thats where alot of my clients are. What is the name of the store i guess what i am asking?


----------



## usmcgrunt

shawnjuan005 said:


> Thanks usmcgrunt and geogrubb but i use most of those too. But usmcgrunt where on the southwest side? I live in south suburbs Matteson to be exact but i'm around the southwest side alot thats where alot of my clients are. What is the name of the store i guess what i am asking?


It would be roughly 30 miles from you. As I posted, the distributor is called "Keen Edge". Their main store is in Wisconsin and they have a web site but only list commercial grade landscape equipment on it. Lyons is the suburb next to Bkookfield and Riverside.


----------



## 16-24

*Carbs*

Does anyone know if the carburetor from a craftsman 358.795500 (string trimmer) will work and/or fit an echo pb403t


----------



## lordy10

*Chainsaw Problem*

Can any tell me the needle valve sitting on a craftman 2014 Chainsaw I seem to be having a problem where it will start but not stay going


----------



## joedel111

*Honda GX670 charging problem*

I am having trouble with the charging system on my Honda GX670. With engine running, the black wire coming from rectifier shows it has 12 volts. Also the battery voltage stays at 12.3v running or not. We just changed the rectifier and plug harness and problem stays the same. We tried jumping white wire from rectifier straight to the battery and still get the same results. Also engine will not kill with switch. We have changed engine kill diode and still does not kill. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tombeebe

I amworkingonamericanlincolnsnowblower need info ontecumesh h60 carb togovenor linkage


----------



## rubella

*simplicity 1105 5 hp walk behind tiller*

My first post.....restoring 1105 simplicity rear tine tiller....need belt configuration diagrams and control rod diagrams....
thank ...any help appreciated


----------



## budro6968

*NOOB First post*

Hello to all, I am new here and did stumble on to this site looking for some info. Hope I can add to the conversation. :wave:


----------



## MaineBob

*Google Search for Small Engine Forum got....*

Google Search for Small Engine Forum got me here....

I do some of my own minor repairs and also use Norm's Small Engine repair shop in South China Maine when it's beyond me...

My main hobby is video and photography... moving towards "professional" aka paid work.

Thanks

Bob O

PS... will post current issue in another new topic in the right forum.


----------



## barfass

*Hello all*

I am getting into working on more and more small engines. I have questions already and will have questions in the future. I am a motorcycle restorer turned kinda everything restorer. This definitely looked like the more well used sites out there for small engines so I am here to give it a try!


----------



## Fegbee

*Hello Hello*

Hi everyone. I'm totally new to small engine work. I'm kind of handy and love to see how things work and try my hand at fixing things. 

Just scored a new for me Ariens 724 932037 snow blower from the trash. Looks like its been used 2-3 times but has a bit of an oil leak. Google brought me here. I'm sure I'll have questions so I figured I'd introduce myself.

Be well.

Matthew


----------



## dtaylor2101

I am new to repair work. I have a Craftsman lawn tractor. Was having trouble with it starting but was able to jump it. Replaced the battery and it appeared fine for a while. Then happened again and was forced to jump it. Was mowing and white smoke was pouring out. Took it apart and replaced the head gasket. Put it back together and set the valve spacing. Tried starting it but would only click. Replaced the solenoid but same thing, just a click. Replaced the oil and tried again, just a click. Hooked it up to the trickle charger and when complete thought I would try. This time it started. I let it run a few minutes and turned it off. Came back to u=it an hour later and it just clicked. I held the key in the starting position and the starter began smoking. Checked the starter and it moved smoothly. Checked the wiring and the wires leading to the starter were quite warm. Please help. I am at a loss and don't know where to look.


----------



## calvinator

*introduction*

howdy all newbie here 
my first question concerns my [email protected] 8 hp intek ohv for my wood splitter
i sam getting fuel in my oil
it wont start
new carb new push rods valves set at .005
ran for 45 min stopped for lunch and now fuel in oil again wont start and [email protected] is not giving any support what now


----------



## 30yearTech

calvinator said:


> howdy all newbie here
> my first question concerns my [email protected] 8 hp intek ohv for my wood splitter
> i sam getting fuel in my oil
> it wont start
> new carb new push rods valves set at .005
> ran for 45 min stopped for lunch and now fuel in oil again wont start and [email protected] is not giving any support what now


If your engine is equipped with a fuel pump then it could have a leaking diaphragm allowing furl to contaminate the oil.


----------



## costafreak

*Honda lawnmower (GVC 160) question*

Can anyone help me with the order and position of gaskets on a Honda GCV 160 lawnmower carburetor? Darn things fall off when you remove the carb, and I can't be sure how to get 'em back on correctly. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## GAOCLLC

Hello everyone, I'm a new member retired from the oil industry. I enjoy camping/hunting and have a question. I purchased a portable generator 4 years ago online. Its a Duro Max XP6500E and is used to power my camper. The other day it blew the rear seal. I found and purchased the front and rear seals from Generator Guru. Now I can't figure out how to drop the generator section off the engine to replace the seals. Can anyone help


----------



## tattoo2021

*new and confused*

hi everyone newbie here .not much experience with small engines but believe in diy repair and google brought me here so my father has a craftsman 247.889571 snow thrower that wont stay running. he ran the gas out last year and stored it. he didn't drain the carb so I took it apart and cleaned it and got it to run but it ran for a few and died again. I know he put more oil in it and I was going to drain all oil and refill with proper amount but oil has gas in it .can overfilling the oil cause this to happen or should I rebuild the carb


----------



## Charlie5344

Have Nissan Power Generator GX1000 friend changed carbs on it and now it will not Run? Anyone have any info on this Product?? Model#20070712


----------



## Generator43

Hi I am looking for a fix for my eb3000c honda generator no output


----------



## 30yearTech

costafreak said:


> Can anyone help me with the order and position of gaskets on a Honda GCV 160 lawnmower carburetor? Darn things fall off when you remove the carb, and I can't be sure how to get 'em back on correctly. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


Here is a diagram that perhaps will help. Ref #11 goes against cylinder head, then the insulator #10, gasket #12, heat shield, then another gasket #12. carburetor, gasket #13, support bracket, another gasket #13, air filter base.

See diagram attached GCV_Carb.pdf


----------



## rodjr43

Hi guys ,just arrived. Do you know were to find a throttle cable for a weedwacker craftman,mod. no. 358796270. my trigger is broken,and need to replaced no matter used or new, any help will be apreciate . I made google in Sears Parts Direct.com but they said that this part is not available any more Thanks in advance.


----------



## gdbolling

newbie here, just wanted to say hello.


----------



## craig.m

*New and Help for Honda GCV 160*

Hello, I'm new here and new to mechanical/engine repairs. Recently ruined my brand new (4th time using it) Honda GCV160 lawn mower, bent the crank shaft, and decided to try to fix myself and learn about it (followed instructions i found here from an old thread about the engine). After putting it all back together it won't start. So far I've found I'm not getting a spark, replaced the spark plug with a brand new one and still no spark. Tried to trouble shoot to see if it's the magneto/ignition assembly (disconnecting the kill switch wire) and still had negative results. Does that mean it's the ignition assembly or is there something else I should look at. Just find it hard to believe that the original part from a 6 mo old honda engine would go bad and know that since I put it together there's a bunch of potential failure points on my end, but I still think it would be able to get a spark. Greatly appreciate any advice. Thank you for your time and looking forward to learning more.


----------



## Willymac

*Compression problem*

I have a old Ariens 8hp snowblower, that I bought blind( I have NO history). Recoil pulls easily, which indicates there's no compression. I know that it could be several things. I haven't pulled the head yet to check if; piston moves,intake and exhaust valves function etc.. I wondering if anyone knows anything I can try before I start. This is a Tecumseh engine. Oh- I forgot to mention, I'm a new guy on the forum, Boston native. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Willymac

What is the problem?


----------



## achanna

Recently joined the forum and just wanted to say hello.

May be some one can point me to a link steps to tune up or carb cleaner guide or video. 

I have a BE pressure washer with Honda GX200 engine - it starts fine but shuts down after few minutes .. what can be the problem ?

Thanks


----------



## 2cycle

achanna said:


> Recently joined the forum and just wanted to say hello.
> 
> May be some one can point me to a link steps to tune up or carb cleaner guide or video.
> 
> I have a BE pressure washer with Honda GX200 engine - it starts fine but shuts down after few minutes .. what can be the problem ?
> 
> Thanks


Check to oil level for the engine (not to be confused with the oil for the pump drive). If the level is far enough the listed specs., the motor will 1) not start at all or 2) motor will shut down due to the oil level dropping away from the sensor as it is pumped through out the crankcase. I think


----------



## 2cycle

Willymac said:


> I have a old Ariens 8hp snowblower, that I bought blind( I have NO history). Recoil pulls easily, which indicates there's no compression. I know that it could be several things. I haven't pulled the head yet to check if; piston moves,intake and exhaust valves function etc.. I wondering if anyone knows anything I can try before I start. This is a Tecumseh engine. Oh- I forgot to mention, I'm a new guy on the forum, Boston native. Thanks for your time.


Try pulling the spark plug and using an old fashioned oil can squirt about 2 tablespoons (1 squirt) of MARVEL MYSTERY OIL" in to the spark plug hole making sure you get enough in there to cover the top of the piston(but not a quart) be logical. let it set for an hour or so then with the spark plug still out pull the recoil rope slowly until the piston goes down up and down stop there and again add MARVEL MYSTERY OIL. let set for an hour or so. Now give the recoil rope a few good pulls with the spark plug out :wave: CAUTION M.M.OIL WILL BE FLYING OUT OF THE SPARK PLUG HOLE. WEAR PROPER PPE AT ALL TIMES. Now put the spark plug back in but leave coil wire off. Is is harder to pull? 
REASON FOR ALL THIS: Rings may be stuck to piston.


----------



## 2cycle

*Hi new member*

HI MY NAME IS NIEN. Yep just like the number but spelled differently. In the process of signing up I replied to a couple of post. :freak: Hope I was helpful. I have been around small engines, big engines, rc, rockets, etc for 50 plus years. I hope I can help some of you, and I hope you can help me when I get stumped or my CRS kicks in.


----------



## SStewart

*Hello*

hi my I am a newbi to hobby talk maybe somebody can help me or give suggestion. I have a 27cc craftman weedeater that I used twice last summer and it quit work want start. now that it's that time again to cut grass I need help in trying to fix it or get it running again. I changed out spark plug thought that it might be the problem but same result still want start.


----------



## leesharley15

I just joined the form and just wanted to say hello to all, I am looking for a fuel pump repair kit for a TFD Wisconsin engine the fuel pump number LP62AS1. I got a new pump and the pump lever won't hit the cam-shaft, like it's to short. The old one still works but lets gas into the engine oil.


----------



## jlniehaus

Hello imnew to here but looks like great information ty for the add jlniehaus


----------



## shaka2

*Retired and Dangerous*

Hello, everyone. I just now joined up.
My new hobby is exploring the mysteries (to me) of Tecumseh L Head Snow King engines. 
I have an HM70 and an HM80. Small engines are new to me, but I have time on my hands and a desire to learn. I hope I can learn some things by reading and doing, but that plan doesn't always work for me. This forum seems like a very good place to get help whenever I get in over my head. 
So far I've impressed myself by rebuilding the carburetor on the HM70. 
I'm looking forward to learning from all of you. Thank you for this opportunity.


----------



## stevechris

*Honda power washer*

Hi all:

I'm new to this site. I see there is a lot of informative people here.. I am into computers. Repair and build. So if anyone has a problem I'll help in any way I can.
I have a Honda power washer that runs but pulses. I removed the pump and it still has the same problem. What could be the problem?...Hope some one has a cure. I hate to take it in for something that might be simple.

Thank You


Steve:dude:


----------



## whitianga

*New member*

Whiti I fix small engines as a hobby I am an oldie and like to keep in touch with others that have the same interest as me. Oh by the way Im still learning too


----------



## cush65

*Intro*

Hi all, I am newbie here. Looking for a diagram of sequence for gaskets on a GCV 160 Carb. Saw a post from a helpful member that said he had posted a diagram but can't figure out how to see the diagram


----------



## carys4951

Hello everyone. I am a newbie on this site. I found it while looking for information on a Honda engine I am working on. It seems like I have come to the right place.


----------



## dclm

*powermate 43cc tiller*

About a year ago I bought the powermate tiller from Home Depot. The gas was drained out for the winter. I fired it up couple of weeks ago shut it off to let it cool before refilling. Refueled it and came back 10 minutes later and the engine was flooded. Pulled plug out and pulled on it get the excessive fuel out. Put plug back in and it wouldn't fire. Put a new plug in it and i ended up having to pinching the fuel line to get it to run. After it started it ran like crap, no power kept cutting out with the higher rpms. Then after that I could never get it to run. I've been racking my head against this for the last couple of days. It's getting spark when held against the engine, but acts like it's not getting spark when it's installed. I've tried to swap plug with known good plugs. I've tried to use starting fluid with absolutely no success. The plug has come out a little damp from messing with it. But nothing to bad to prevent it from firing. It has enough compression to push my finger away from the head. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brians_onans

*hello*

just want to say hi just got on this site hope to talk about onan tractor repairs


----------



## brians_onans

*onan garden tractor 16 hp ss suburban*

hi I have three onan garden tractors 72,75,75 they all back fire and sputt then they run then no power , changed carbs and same thing


----------



## Boumer51

*Hello*

I'm a newbie, I own a 94 Club Car DS Gas and am looking for help with a starting problem:
It sounds li ke the starter spinning and after about 10 seconds and the spinning slows down the engine starts. Once started it runs good. I changed the brushes in the stater/generater, put in a new spark plug, and new gas filters. The battery was fully charged before I installed. I use premium gas which is fresh and the choke works fine when engine cold. Choking once warmed up does not help elevate the hesitation in starting. If anybody has any ideas I would sure be interest.
Thanks


----------



## Scofsc

sounds like Boumer 51 and I have similar problem for sure. I have a club car with fe290 engine which I saved from a 19 year old relative who "borrowed it" from my 93 year old MIL unbenonced to any one with common sense. Used like a 4wheeler. Okay enough background: for the first 3-4 months car wound start by slowly backing off accelerator to almost the point of disengaging get the throttle. at times nothing would happen until the cart was shaken. New plugs, new starter, cleaned air cleaner box, clean fresh nonethenal fuel, charged battery cleaned posts. Getting fire to plugs. Any ideas. the backing off the accelerator pedal completely baffles me and Ihave been using carts around farm for 20 plus years.


----------



## battle cat

hello new member I have a problem with my29.5 engine took down the head and change the carb put back every thing check for spark (ok) check compression (ok) put gas in my iv bag prime the engine and it wont start tired of pulling can some one help me please


----------



## whalerpaul

Hi Folks,

I've just joined the forum and need advice for repairing my Honda GC160 engine that needs a valve replaced.
I have a 6 yr old honda pressure washer with a GC160 motor in near perfect shape except the intake valve has snapped off at the top (where held by a snap ring near the cam) so it can drop down into the piston area. No damage done as the valve stem did not fully separate until looking at it (poking at it).
I can see that there are basically two parts to the engine block with only a few bolts holding everything together. 
What is involved in the teardown to be able to put a new replacement valve back in? As far as I know, there is no other damage to the machine.

Is there a detailed shop manual available online?


Do I need to repost this question somewhere else on the forum?

thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## oldgeez

*tecumseh 6.5 eager 1 lawn mower..no points??*

hi folks, I'm brand new here. I have a Tecumseh lawn mower..han't been started in years, so I was going to fix it up. I can't find any ignition parts?? pulled flywheel on eager 1, sears. and nothing but a kill switch. just a magneto and a big magnet on the flywhell. what gives???


----------



## geogrubb

oldgeez said:


> hi folks, I'm brand new here. I have a Tecumseh lawn mower..han't been started in years, so I was going to fix it up. I can't find any ignition parts?? pulled flywheel on eager 1, sears. and nothing but a kill switch. just a magneto and a big magnet on the flywhell. what gives???


Things went from points/condenser to solid state...some new fangled stuff that doesn't need them, what seems to be the problem, if it sat for a long time it was either because it wasn't needed or it quit and no one knew how to fix it. Pleas post the engine or equipment model number so we can lookup what Tecumseh engine you have. Have a good one.


----------



## oldgeez

no solid state here..nothing..just a magneto and a magnet..i assume the magneto fires the plug every time the magnet goes by and hopefully the piston is at tdc. the serial no. is 143.404232?? on the shroud...can't find it anywhere either..the carb is weird, too..no. on the flange 1469C04. I'm waiting on a carb from amazon to see if it'll crank


----------



## geogrubb

oldgeez said:


> no solid state here..nothing..just a magneto and a magnet..i assume the magneto fires the plug every time the magnet goes by and hopefully the piston is at tdc. the serial no. is 143.404232?? on the shroud...can't find it anywhere either..the carb is weird, too..no. on the flange 1469C04. I'm waiting on a carb from amazon to see if it'll crank


Have you tried starting it with just a prime of starter fluid to see if it will run, might just need the low speed circuit port cleaned in the bowl nut. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Essex56guy

*Small engine repair*

Hello hobby talk members I just joined,I work on small engines and like to read issues that others have to learn the repair.I have a issues right now I bought a riding mower model #42A707.Its a older mower runs fine,I have been taking it apart to clean it up a little and paint a couple rusted areas.I took the deck off trying to take the blade off to sharpen them so far no luck.I oiled the bolts,took a punch and hammer and beat on them to maybe loosen some of the rust up,no luck.Put a breaker bar with a little piece of pipe on the ratchet for leverage,no luck.I have a large pipe wrench was going to use that but decided not to.Heated the bolts no luck.I read somewhere about blade bolts with left hand threads but can't find the manual for this model yet to see if Iam turning them the wrong way.Any help would be appreciated.Hope I can find the owners manual that would have it in there


----------



## mikel m14

Are you sure on that mower model # because that looks like a briggs engine number?
Might try some liquid wrench or other penetrating oil on overnight then try again.


----------



## nbpt100

Essex56guy said:


> Hello hobby talk members I just joined,I work on small engines and like to read issues that others have to learn the repair.I have a issues right now I bought a riding mower model #42A707.Its a older mower runs fine,I have been taking it apart to clean it up a little and paint a couple rusted areas.I took the deck off trying to take the blade off to sharpen them so far no luck.I oiled the bolts,took a punch and hammer and beat on them to maybe loosen some of the rust up,no luck.Put a breaker bar with a little piece of pipe on the ratchet for leverage,no luck.I have a large pipe wrench was going to use that but decided not to.Heated the bolts no luck.I read somewhere about blade bolts with left hand threads but can't find the manual for this model yet to see if Iam turning them the wrong way.Any help would be appreciated.Hope I can find the owners manual that would have it in there


If you have an impact wrench try it on a moderate torque cycling back and forth in both directions. See if it may move in either direction giving you some clue if it may be a LH thread. What Brand is the riding mower?


----------



## EOJXAM

Hello Everyone,
New to the site. Hope to find some help.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn

*Howdy*

I have always been fascinated with machines. When I was younger, I wanted to be a truck driver ...until I got my license and had to deal with traffic and stupid drivers LOL
I love tinkering on mechanical stuff. Because I was born with a clunky ticker (several heart defects), I'm small and wimpy...I weigh 75 lbs, and can barely lift 15! I know HOW to change a tire, but can't even lift it on/off the wheel. I was lamenting to my mechanic that I wished I could do my own car stuff, not just to save money but because I think it's fascinating and fun! He said "You're little, so why don't you work on little engines?"
Brilliant!

Soooo, now I'm learning. My mechanic is tutoring me, and of course YouTube (but that always makes it look so much easier than it actually is. Like painting my nails... tried to do a type of flower design, and mine just look like colored blobs LOL)

I also like other non-girly stuff like fishing, camping (in a tent, NOT an RV that has flushing toilet and hot shower...that's cheating!), demolition derbies, monster trucks, trains, sci-fi and horror movies (the more blood and guts the better! oh, and big, firey explosions) :thumbsup:


----------



## Bamayank

Good Morning All,
New to site so don't know if this is where I post my needs??? But if it is I am looking for a PDF manual for a 3.8hp Tecumseh eng, Model number 143.963507, which is used on my old craftsman edger/trimmer


----------



## geogrubb

Bamayank said:


> Good Morning All,
> New to site so don't know if this is where I post my needs??? But if it is I am looking for a PDF manual for a 3.8hp Tecumseh eng, Model number 143.963507, which is used on my old craftsman edger/trimmer


Welcome aboard, normally you would post this in the 4-cycle section of the forum, however, as long as you get help is all that matters.
Here is a link to Tecumseh manuals. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/tecumseh/manuals.html


----------



## Shadow Warrior

Good Morning All!!!


Hey before I forget.. Does anyone have pictures of a K&S Trimall Edger models #17,18,19 ???


----------



## Vstyn

*Hello*

Sound like great forum


----------



## chickering435

*Hello*

Looking forward to helping and getting help


----------



## Higgins

Hello, I have a 1996 club car golf cart ds. Recently my starter generator went out so I replaced that and now when I go to start my cart it clicks and turns over but the ground wires going from motor to chassy get super hot and melt and smoke. Starter generator smokes also. Any ideas. I already put new ground wires on and they began to melt too.


----------



## geogrubb

Higgins said:


> Hello, I have a 1996 club car golf cart ds. Recently my starter generator went out so I replaced that and now when I go to start my cart it clicks and turns over but the ground wires going from motor to chassy get super hot and melt and smoke. Starter generator smokes also. Any ideas. I already put new ground wires on and they began to melt too.


Sounds like it might be wired backwards. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Pappyo

Hello all do it yourself repair men. I'm a retired FDNY mechanic with 43 years of city service. I truly enjoy fixing just about anything that's in need of repair. I'm happy to join the forums to increase my know how and perhaps help someone else with a problem. Thanks:wave:


----------



## free24

i got to ask i have a echo SHC-210 hedge trimer &it will not run i went a echo provider & replaced new plug &i cleaned the spark e rester re build the carb top to bottom as to echo web site new fuel lines with all the goodies & still will not start i had it running yesterday for a bit but it would run full blast then quit so to i bought new fuel lines thinking it may be it was getting air no luck it will not start at all


----------



## spicewala

Hello guys!! I am new to this site. Just add me.


----------



## whoduhkat

*carz*

Just found...offers ?


----------



## PhillT

Hi from Downunder.:wave:
So glad to have found this forum,...I hate 2-strokes with a passion, but can't avoid them unfortunately.
Hopefully this forum can help me to hate them a bit less


----------



## diybill

Glad to have found this website. I now know how to connect the fuel lines on my Poulan string trimmer.


----------



## geogrubb

diybill said:


> Glad to have found this website. I now know how to connect the fuel lines on my Poulan string trimmer.


Success is a wonderful sound. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rhino88

Thanks for adding me


----------



## [email protected]

*Hello*

Where can I go to get stihl or briggs and Stratton certified I'm in Dallas tx.


----------



## leroyart

diybill said:


> Glad to have found this website. I now know how to connect the fuel lines on my Poulan string trimmer.


they, the engineers, are idiots, make simple fixes difficult


----------



## BarryCritch

Ok, I'M guessing you have all heard this one before but i need a step by step procedure for setting up a new carb on a mantis tiller from bottom out. HELP tried all day and just can't seem to get it set up right.


----------



## geogrubb

BarryCritch said:


> Ok, I'M guessing you have all heard this one before but i need a step by step procedure for setting up a new carb on a mantis tiller from bottom out. HELP tried all day and just can't seem to get it set up right.


Hi welcome aboard, if you post this in the 2-cycle section you will get better response. For starters what is the model of the Mantis, the engine and the carb. What is the problem, won't start, won't accelerate, won't idle, etc. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## redman2006

New Member
Just saying hello. I am a mechanical moron, so I am here seeking advice. 

Hopefully my complete ignorance will not get too many frustrated as they help.


----------



## Petec

I have been beating my head against small engines for over 50 years. 
Finally i have people to "talk" to about them.
I will try to help when ever I can.
But now I need help and will post my problem.


----------



## Petec

leroyart said:


> they, the engineers, are idiots, make simple fixes difficult


As an engineer I will say they are not real engineers. They just have the title. Real engineers don't let it out the door with those problems......unless the marketing guys strip the project from them.


----------



## Christianwestside

*I need of help*

My wife has had enough of my small engine projects! My ezgo golf cart is killing me . New ignitor new carburetor , new coil, new plug, new head gasket The engine will not fire!!!


----------



## RangerMike54

*Ryobi blower/ vacuum*

Hi
Ive had this leaf blower for 5yrs now. I replaced the carb, fuel filter,and plug. i checked the compression and it was a little over 90. It starts fine when cold then after it warms up it bogs down and eventually dies. there is no way to clean the muffler its one piece . would this be the cause or is it a compression issue. Any help / i would appreciate it Thanks Mike


----------



## JAMES W

Hello room I am also new to this site. hope I did this right.


----------



## KevinEverlast

*Thanks for the group add*

Doing an engine over 
Started painting it but keeps coming out bla 
Not sure why or what's wrong 
I'm using krylon I that matters


----------



## srogers68

Know anything about a 16 HP tecumseh engine?


----------



## bgrock

I believe I am on the wrong site , I only asked how to detach a pressure washer pump from a motor,I'm 77 years old this is all to complicated for me, sorry for taking your time, please delete me from your site. Thank you.


----------



## Alvincent

*Fixing cratsman weed trimmer*

Craftsman 4 cycle weed trimmer pull rope no resistance. Thought spring was bad ordered new pull mechanism same issue. Is there another part connecting this part to engage the engine?


----------



## donens

*Hello*

New member to forum.
I am a retired Government Forestry technician. I have worked on, just about everything, 4 cycle, 2 cycle as a hobby over the past 30 years. Now I really like restoring old equipment, less complicated than current equipment.
In addition, repair laundry appliances and dishwashers, primarily before the time of electronic circuit board controls.
I live in rural area near Prince Albert Saskatchewan, Canada.


----------



## o.martin27

Hello everybody
Names Martin in streator Il

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hey Martin! Welcome to the boards. :wave:


----------



## 7394

7394 said:


> Hello All- Been a while, but still around..


Been quite a while, long story, but still around, no more craftsman riders, been running a Toro MX4260 with Kawasaki engine since 8/20/14 when I bought it new. 
Sweet machine.

I see lots of changes.


----------



## dpjenkinsiii

New member here. Daniel from Smiths Station, Alabama. Wanted to see if anyone had a formal education in small engine repair? tech school or online school. If so, from where and was it worth the time, money and effort?


----------



## Jbslist

Hey all, they call me JB and I live down by Miami.

Hotwheels enthusiast collecting Redlines, Blackwalls, Treasure Hunts and any movie, music, food imagery I find cool.

Glad t0 be here!


----------



## TryingToLearn

Greetings from NJ. I'm a cheap old man who doesn't like to throw things out or take them in for repair. Usually do fine but have never been good with small engines and this looks like the place I can get answers. (also looking for a REPAIR manual for B&S 195432 8hp horizontal which B&S doesn't seem to have (they have owners manual and parts list). Trying to get an old Troy Bilt Super Tomahawk chipper going but they purchased the company that built them and then discontinued shortly after. No parts and no information!!!!!
Looking forward to learning here...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome @TryingToLearn sounds like you have come to the right place


----------



## paulr44

TryingToLearn said:


> Greetings from NJ. I'm a cheap old man who doesn't like to throw things out or take them in for repair. Usually do fine but have never been good with small engines and this looks like the place I can get answers. (also looking for a REPAIR manual for B&S 195432 8hp horizontal which B&S doesn't seem to have (they have owners manual and parts list). Trying to get an old Troy Bilt Super Tomahawk chipper going but they purchased the company that built them and then discontinued shortly after. No parts and no information!!!!!
> Looking forward to learning here...


Welcome. B&S Manual Part# 270962 covers flat-heads made after 1981.


http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/jplzDI1-rfz%20.RcZI3C.pdf


----------



## TryingToLearn

paulr44 said:


> Welcome. B&S Manual Part# 270962 covers flat-heads made after 1981.
> 
> 
> http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/jplzDI1-rfz%20.RcZI3C.pdf


Thank you for the info Paul. Unfortunately I neither know the year nor flat-head or not, just the number 195432.


----------



## paulr44

195xxx tells me it's an 8HP flathead.


----------



## youtube

Hi All, Paul Novotny from Minnesota.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hey Paul! Welcome to HobbyTalk What do you specialize in?


----------



## rodan

Howdy, I mean a big Texas howdy to you all. Retired old fart from Texas that likes to tinker with small engine repair.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to HobbyTalk @rodan which neck of the woods, desert, mountain, coast, plains or big city do you come from? I'm in the DFW area.


----------

